# Girls with Dubs?



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm a girl and I am obsessed with these cars. I have a 1.8 GTI. It's my baby. Any other girls on here as enthusiastic as me?


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

*Many plans in mind for him.*


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

holy crap i never realized how much wheel gap they have, i have the same car but i lowered it, and loving it


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Welcome. :beer:


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah, big gap. I lovelovelove vw's lowered. I plan on lowering this one very soon. Although, he just got into an accident last night, so now I just need to wait and fix. -__-


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

KristynLaura said:


> Yeah, big gap. I lovelovelove vw's lowered. I plan on lowering this one very soon. Although, he just got into an accident last night, so now I just need to wait and fix. -__-


 ouch. that happened to me after i got mine but my friend crashed it and it wasnt her fault so i got it fixed for free


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

builtvw said:


> ouch. that happened to me after i got mine but my friend crashed it and it wasnt her fault so i got it fixed for free


 Yeah it really sucks. ): This wasnt my fault either, so its going to get paid for , but its going to take a while because I need a new seat and side airbags.


----------



## LashCM (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome to the site!!!!!!!!! Girls and dubs are awesome!!! My wife drives my VR6 passat wagon stick. Oh yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

LashCM said:


> Welcome to the site!!!!!!!!! Girls and dubs are awesome!!! My wife drives my VR6 passat wagon stick. Oh yeah!!!!!!!


 NICE! I plan on always driving dubs. My boyfriend has a vr6 jetta slammed on the ground.  Its awesome. I always say my soccer mom car will be a Toureg. haha


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

one of my best friends...who is also my bros g/f is really into vw's. here's an old pic of her GTI. it's lower in the front now and getting votex and r32 parts.


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> one of my best friends...who is also my bros g/f is really into vw's. here's an old pic of her GTI. it's lower in the front now and getting votex and r32 parts.


 Props to her. I am currently a broke college student so its taking some time to save up some money for coilovers. Especially because now I have to wait to get it fixed due to an accident.. -____-


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

KristynLaura said:


> Props to her. I am currently a broke college student so its taking some time to save up some money for coilovers. Especially because now I have to wait to get it fixed due to an accident.. -____-


 i just dropped my car on h and r springs. cost 200bucks and theres barely any wheel gap it dropped about 2 inches and rides nice.


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

i'm a girl, i got an 04 jetta and its my baby. but mines lowered. get on it


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

neverfolloww said:


> i'm a girl, i got an 04 jetta and its my baby. but mines lowered. get on it


Word. Thats a wicked nice car! Im going to get on that right away.


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

builtvw said:


> i just dropped my car on h and r springs. cost 200bucks and theres barely any wheel gap it dropped about 2 inches and rides nice.


Nice, nice. Thanks. Im goina have to keep that in mind.


----------



## aStrauss (Feb 16, 2010)

I am currently dating a Volvo girl 








:thumbup:


but! chicks who dig cars are arite in my book!

I do know a girl who now has a mk5 golf, because she f'd up her mk2 that was all sorts of pimptastic


----------



## NICOLE SAUCIER (Sep 26, 2010)

*Mines a fahrenheit gti*

I love my car .... Im from gulfport ms and im a chic that so into cars. Getting upgrades soon.


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

1. there are plenty of ladies into volkswagens.
2. don't call them "dubs"
3. please don't refer to your car as "him" unless you are 16.
4. here is my piece -


----------



## fahrvergnugen657 (Aug 31, 2010)

who cares what she calls her car? heck mine has heard a variety... 

holla. im a chick and i drive an 06 passat wagon, 2.0T and a 07 gti on occasion.


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

jhouse81 said:


> 1. there are plenty of ladies into volkswagens.
> 2. don't call them "dubs"
> 3. please don't refer to your car as "him" unless you are 16.
> 4. here is my piece -


LOL you're funny.


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

fahrvergnugen657 said:


> who cares what she calls her car? heck mine has heard a variety...
> 
> holla. im a chick and i drive an 06 passat wagon, 2.0T and a 07 gti on occasion.


Thanks.  Ha, she must get angry at half the people on here. Nice, nice, cars.


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

KristynLaura said:


> Thanks.  Ha, she must get angry at half the people on here. Nice, nice, cars.


its true. its a major pet peeve of mine.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

jhouse81 said:


> 2. don't call them "dubs"


:laugh: I agree with that comment. And I absolutely hate the term "dubber". It sounds like some punk kid with a beat up watercooled Volkswagen who has little or no appreciation for Volkswagen's past. :beer:


----------



## Zmacs (Jul 18, 2009)

Digging the Cabriolet, jhouse. Seriously digging it.

Girls that are into cars are great, girls that are into Volkswagens are better. A really good friend of mine drives an 02 1.8t Jetta and has done intake, exhaust, coils, headliner, and lights herself. It's a cool scene to be in, welcome to the vortexes.


----------



## avs1sa (Feb 2, 2009)

*Hellaflush girl*

start with a drop and some rims


----------



## orzel541 (May 10, 2009)

jhouse81 said:


> its true. its a major pet peeve of mine.


Ermm....explain your sig?

*"N.E.R.D. North East Region Dubs"*

:sly:


----------



## CabbyBabeNJ (Sep 27, 2010)

ive been obsessed with dubs for a good amount of my life. this past summer i was in a really bad accident with my first car that my parents got for me ( a jeep liberty). finally i saved up some money and got an 01 cabrio about under a month ago. ive been going to h2oi since 08 and im happy i got to go this year with a car of my own. this weekend i just came home from h20i 13 and i got so many ideas for my car. im currently looking for anoher job and working my ass off to afford it. i am pretty sure what wheels and such i want but i am torn between coils or bags to lower my car. 

good luck with everything girls and keep on dubbing!


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

orzel541 said:


> Ermm....explain your sig?
> 
> *"N.E.R.D. North East Region Dubs"*
> 
> :sly:


i didn't come up with the name


----------



## fahrvergnugen657 (Aug 31, 2010)

only certain VWs are worthy of the name 'dub' anyway. lowered gti = dub. stock tiguan = vw. hahahaha

anyway, cool to see a bunch of chicks with cool cars.


----------



## JessRabbid (Dec 6, 2009)

Glasd to see another one of us on here!!!!!! I'm Jess from new england, i am currently putting a built 8v in my 82 rabbit deluxe cabriolet =] 

heres my baby:









as for the names and such, dub is fine with me lol, and as for calling it him, i was raised that all cars are girls, mine is Scarlet ;]


----------



## fahrvergnugen657 (Aug 31, 2010)

haha i was raised the same jess - theyre all girls. kinda funny. scarlett is a very fitting name! i live in danbury.


----------



## CabbyBabeNJ (Sep 27, 2010)

this is my new baby @ h2o this year.. she is completely stock with the exception of me debadging the trunk ( the cabrio badge)

im working hard on slamming the hell out of it by waterfest :]

open to suggestions!


----------



## fahrvergnugen657 (Aug 31, 2010)

CabbyBabeNJ said:


> this is my new baby @ h2o this year.. she is completely stock with the exception of me debadging the trunk ( the cabrio badge)
> 
> im working hard on slamming the hell out of it by waterfest :]
> 
> open to suggestions!


thought i would post the pic for you :]


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

fahrvergnugen657 said:


> only certain VWs are worthy of the name 'dub' anyway. lowered gti = dub. stock tiguan = vw. hahahaha
> 
> anyway, cool to see a bunch of chicks with cool cars.


sweet i own a dub=lowered gti haha


----------



## orzel541 (May 10, 2009)

jhouse81 said:


> i didn't come up with the name


k :beer:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

welcome good to see more girls are getting into these cars. here are my 2 ...... mk2 is being ripped apart soon for aba swap and so much more.... :beer:


----------



## CabbyBabeNJ (Sep 27, 2010)

thanks idk why its didnt come up in mine.


----------



## JessRabbid (Dec 6, 2009)

Glastonbury huh, you should ea down to orange sometime and check out the cteurospec meet every Friday.

The only thing I need now are girls with dubs to come turn wrenches with me, I do all my own work


----------



## fahrvergnugen657 (Aug 31, 2010)

word, if any of you guys have a wagon theres a euro wagon meet at the danbury mall on the 23. and your pic didnt come up because it wasnt a link to a direct image, it was just a link to a page with a picture on it.


----------



## SimK (Nov 30, 2009)

I think my gf has decided on a b5 audi or mk4 jetta. Time will tell.


----------



## DUBBLE_D's (Apr 26, 2010)

*this is my baby  just getting started! have so much i wanna do still :/*


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

Wife Passat


----------



## ogvr6 (Nov 4, 2004)

*?*



DUBBLE_D's said:


>


I like that front plate.......


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

if you girls really want to make your cars look good try filling your hood notches..
those notch filler pieces you put in there look like crap on both of those silver jettas with badgeless grills.

stop giving us a bad name with your cheap mods :thumbup:

anyway, that gti looks clean :thumbup: do us proud.


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

dangerkart said:


> if you girls really want to make your cars look good try filling your hood notches..
> those notch filler pieces you put in there look like crap on both of those silver jettas with badgeless grills.
> 
> stop giving us a bad name with your cheap mods :thumbup:
> ...



Actuualllly, i just got my car not too long ago and dont make as much money as you to be able to just go get my notch filled:thumbup: i earn my ****, i have to save up.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

neverfolloww said:


> Actuualllly, i just got my car not too long ago and dont make as much money as you to be able to just go get my notch filled:thumbup: i earn my ****, i have to save up.


because you know how much money i make.. :thumbup:

learn to save up and do it the right way and not take ghetto ass shortcuts


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

dangerkart said:


> because you know how much money i make.. :thumbup:
> 
> learn to save up and do it the right way and not take ghetto ass shortcuts


obviously more than me, not really ghetto, just temporary till we can afford to fill? clearly its not a priority because i dont care, unless you wanna pay with all your $$. don't call my car ghetto sweetheart.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

;*


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

dangerkart said:


> if you girls really want to make your cars look good try filling your hood notches..
> those notch filler pieces you put in there look like crap on both of those silver jettas with badgeless grills.
> 
> stop giving us a bad name with your cheap mods :thumbup:
> ...


ALSO DONT ****ING PUT EYELIDS ON YOUR CAR, just save money and get a bozer hood (or however you spell it), i hate girls that take their cars and turn them into little pictures with tinted tails just like all the gay rice kids.

but on the other note, glad to see more girls are joining in, ive been in this scene for about 5 years now and its awesome, first car was mk4 jetta, now i have a mk1 TT (same years as mk4's, for those that dont know)

i will be posting pics of her, but i bought coilovers and dont wanna show her off til my baby is done


----------



## DUBBLE_D's (Apr 26, 2010)

why are u so worried about wat our cars look like? this post is def for girls with dubs...take a walk kid!


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

JessRabbid said:


> Glastonbury huh, you should ea down to orange sometime and check out the cteurospec meet every Friday.
> 
> The only thing I need now are girls with dubs to come turn wrenches with me, I do all my own work


Same, i work on my own car, it just sucks sometimes when i KNOW what im doing, but im not strong enough lmao very annoying but thats what guy friends are for.


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*bone*

i am a dub girl to the bone. always have been, always will be. but i will not post a picture of my car, as my golf is currently a sh!tbox. WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

audi's are still dubs. and i agree on the eyelid part, but its rather expensive in general. im filling the notch when i have the money but for now, im saving for wheels.


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*wheels*

yea ive got TT wheels im bout to put on my golf but i gota save for the whole 5 lug conversion BS i have to go thru for it...


----------



## Amberliscious (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's my first (1600cc '75 Super which I got in '01), and current Volkswagen. Working on putting in some pink leopard print interior in the Jetta this weekend. 

And just wondering...... Do any of you other females get this?:

You're sitting in traffic and all of a sudden you hear, coming up behind you -Lady Gaga blaring and girls screaming. When this mess stops next to you and you look over at them acting all a fool, they quickly shut up, turn the radio down, and roll the windows up..... 

It's happened to me 2 or 3 times over the past few years. I guess they were expecting a guy to be behind the wheel!? :laugh:


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

yea, that "oh its not a guy, its a girl" sh!t would happen to me ALL THE TIME in my red MKII...not so much in my current MKIII...but it will once im done with the body...ugh


----------



## 2. slow (Jul 11, 2010)

i'm a girl who was born and raised to love volkswagens. every car that my family has had has been a vw. i'm currently driving my mom's old beetle (she just got a new one) but i'm not a fan of the beetle so i usually end up borrowing my bf's car which is a mk3 jetta. i'm looking to sell the beetle and get a mk3 jetta or golf until i can save up for a newer rabbit or audi s4..i'll keep the mk3 of course. you can never have too many vws

:beer:


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm a woman who owns 3 Volkswagens.

Owned since October, 1989:








*1986 Cabriolet*

Owned since February, 2010:








*1990 Vanagon Westfalia*

Owned since August, 1999:
[don't have a current pic]
*2000 Jetta GLS VR6*

I also work on all three. :beer:


----------



## 1.8T Katie (Aug 19, 2010)

*Representing Tacoma, Washington *









His name is G.O.B (gas operated boyfriend)
I'm deployed right now and I miss him but I'm going to buy a new paint job with the money I'm getting and accent the charcoal with lime green or baby blue. :laugh:


----------



## 1.8T Katie (Aug 19, 2010)

P.S guy who put everyone down for the hood notch filler, I got it covered.


----------



## Casablancasgrl86 (Sep 25, 2010)

*My Vdub!*

I have a 2008 Beetle, It's an automatic, I haven't modified it yet... I want to start with Rims, add a spoiler, do something with the paint, nothing major though, I like it just the way it is! I am also aiming to get an Eos next year, so I'll have two dubs! Can't wait!


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

1.8T Katie said:


> P.S guy who put everyone down for the hood notch filler, I got it covered.


not a guy.

and if by 'got it covered' you mean 'got it filled'.. then :beer::beer: for you and you make me proud.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

hey there. Hope you enjoy your gti :thumbup:

Guess I'll whore my car around a lil more :laugh:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

i dont usually like pink but it looks good on your car :thumbup:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> i dont usually like pink but it looks good on your car :thumbup:


why thank ya.

people wanted me to go hot pink b.c they said light pink would look dumb on a black car..

I did anyway obviously :laugh:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

to me the the hot pink only looks good on jazz blue.. i think its called jazz blue... i like the light pink accents the black well.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

^^If hunters ever wore pink, that would be *the* pink to wear. Looks so goooood


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

pahahahahaha :laugh:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

if you post future threads..to get more hits, think of a clever topic name..

..this thread would have more views if it was "noobs with boobs" :laugh:

just sayin


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> if you post future threads..to get more hits, think of a clever topic name..
> 
> ..this thread would have more views if it was "noobs with boobs" :laugh:
> 
> just sayin


Haha you're probably right. But honestly, It doesn't bother me how many hits i get. I like checking out the cars. Nice title though, clever. :thumbup:


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> if you post future threads..to get more hits, think of a clever topic name..
> 
> ..this thread would have more views if it was "noobs with boobs" :laugh:
> 
> just sayin


just because were girls, doesnt mean we dont know just as much, if not more than you


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

"if not more than you"

.. gtigirldriver? emphasis on girl?

coming from the unfilled hood notch :thumbup:


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

dangerkart said:


> "if not more than you"
> 
> .. gtigirldriver? emphasis on girl?
> 
> coming from the unfilled hood notch :thumbup:


i didnt read the name, i just saw noobs with boobs. im just messing around but just because i dont have $$ doesnt mean i dont know about cars:thumbup:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

neverfolloww said:


> just because were girls, doesnt mean we dont know just as much, if not more than you





dangerkart said:


> "if not more than you"
> 
> .. gtigirldriver? emphasis on girl?



^^ thanks for clearing that up for me.. :laugh: :beer:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

neverfolloww said:


> i didnt read the name, i just saw noobs with boobs. im just messing around but just because i dont have $$ doesnt mean i dont know about cars:thumbup:


yes it does now back to the kitchen with you


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

dangerkart said:


> yes it does now back to the kitchen with you


how about u take your 1.8t that doesnt really get you laid especailly cuz its in your sig and go hate somewhere else. you dont need money to know about cars. my friend just build an 83 rabbit and it cost him about 500 bucks to make it look and drive almost good as new. he bought the car back from a friend for $100. got an aba bottom end from a friend. built the engine with spare parts he had layin around all of which he could of gotten from a junkyard . did a bunch of easy body work and painted the whole thing himself. The car easily made it down to h20 and was a hit on the stip... dont tell people you dont know that they dont know about cars .... girls we may have to show the boys up with our knowledge soon.... which i will gladly help with when i start my aba swap


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> how about u take your 1.8t that doesnt really get you laid especailly cuz its in your sig and go hate somewhere else. you dont need money to know about cars. my friend just build an 83 rabbit and it cost him about 500 bucks to make it look and drive almost good as new. he bought the car back from a friend for $100. got an aba bottom end from a friend. built the engine with spare parts he had layin around all of which he could of gotten from a junkyard . did a bunch of easy body work and painted the whole thing himself. The car easily made it down to h20 and was a hit on the stip... dont tell people you dont know that they dont know about cars .... girls we may have to show the boys up with our knowledge soon.... which i will gladly help with when i start my aba swap


i think my boyfriend would disagree on my car getting me laid.. 

anyways.. the internet.. it's that ****ing serious ;p dream big, go vote or something :beer::thumbup:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

:laugh: hahahhahahaha .....a crap im going back to the freakin kitchen


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> :laugh: hahahhahahaha .....a crap im going back to the freakin kitchen


honey, will you bring me back a cliff bar?


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

dangerkart said:


> honey, will you bring me back a cliff bar?


no problem would u like a fresh :beer: as well


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

I'll take a :beer: with my opcorn:!


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## dj5parks (Sep 29, 2010)

i wish the uk had girl dubbers :laugh:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

dj5parks said:


> i wish the uk had girl dubbers :laugh:


----------



## dj5parks (Sep 29, 2010)

where i live in the uk i only no of 1 girl with a dub and lets say shes not hot :laugh:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

dj5parks said:


> where i live in the uk i only no of 1 girl with a dub and lets say shes not hot :laugh:


ha. even though I don't swing that way, I kinda wish that there were even more "girl vw drivers" around..theres more but still, the guys take up about 90%..and it stinks having them just think of you as 'one of the guys' just b.c your into cars and shows etc..car girls are girly too!


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> ha. even though I don't swing that way, I kinda wish that there were even more "girl vw drivers" around..theres more but still, the guys take up about 90%..and it stinks having them just think of you as 'one of the guys' just b.c your into cars and shows etc..car girls are girly too!


um.... me=not girly and i do swing that way. however i like it when i see girly girls that work on there own cars. I cannot stand a girl who drives a vw but her bf basically did everything and she just gets in and drives. The one exception is if he built the car as a gift to her thats different. (  josh @ NLS. )Otherwise get the **** out of this thread if your bf does all your work.. sorry for a lil hate just would like a little repect for working on my own sh!t ya know. Ladies we need to start postin stuff up that we have been doing. I should have some pics up this weekend i just snagged an 84 rabbit off craigslist for $250. Gona be a winter project. :screwy:


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Oh Hi!

I've had 5 VWs. My last was a MkIV GTI 1.8T that I did a K04 turbo swap on, lots of supporting engine mods and so forth. Mainly engine work was done, just some minor aesthetics otherwise like euro bumpers, 4 motion valences, Emphase skirts etc...etc...










I never really got a chance to finish it, but it was a blast to drive. I only wanted to have one project car on the go, so I sold the MkIV so I could have more time/financial resources to devote to building my MkII











Anyways, back when I first joined here there weren't many other girls that were really into it (but definitely still some with sick cars) . Lots of girls whose boyfriends built their cars seem to pop up, but it's always cool to see more girls who know their stuff 'round here. Unfortunately this thread is like many of the other "girls with vws" threads and has more drama than necessary. Relax, yo.

Cheers


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

HAHAHAHA no drama silly all fun ... thats a clean ass mk2 :thumbup:


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> HAHAHAHA no drama silly all fun ... thats a clean ass mk2 :thumbup:


Thanks, but the photo does hide alot. The car has a very long way to go yet.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Moofluffen said:


> Thanks, but the photo does hide alot. The car has a very long way to go yet.


those wheels are really sick too 
opcorn:
i watch and wait for me pics from u please


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> those wheels are really sick too
> opcorn:
> i watch and wait for me pics from u please


Yeah, the Zenders pretty much make the car right now lol

Most of the recent pics can be found here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4927217-New-Kicks.-New-Pics.

Or on Flickr (same username)


----------



## vdubEVA (Sep 7, 2007)

woohoo trace im posting ! i didnt know this thread existed . . :screwy:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> um.... me=not girly and i do swing that way. however i like it when i see girly girls that work on there own cars. I cannot stand a girl who drives a vw but her bf basically did everything and she just gets in and drives. The one exception is if he built the car as a gift to her thats different. (  josh @ NLS. )Otherwise get the **** out of this thread if your bf does all your work.. sorry for a lil hate just would like a little repect for working on my own sh!t ya know. Ladies we need to start postin stuff up that we have been doing. I should have some pics up this weekend i just snagged an :screwy.


 its all good to hate a little..I happen to be a girly girl that works on my own car, I don't even have a boyfriend..I was just mentioning that I hate when my guy friends consider me as 'one of the guys' just b.c I do work on my car and I am girly lol 




my1stgolf said:


> 84 rabbit off craigslist for $250. Gona be a winter project.


 :beer:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

vdubEVA said:


> woohoo trace im posting ! i didnt know this thread existed . . :screwy:


 oh yes it does and i hope it stays alive


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

new toy engines out for rebuild...


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

girls with vw! that is totaly a perfect match!!! 

i wish we have more vw enthousiasts around montreal like all you girls! 

keep up your good work! 

:thumbup: 

now we can all agree on one thing: post more pictures of your rides!


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

currently in the driveway: 
just picked up this lovely gal. she sits mostly stock at the moment. blown struts = now 23" proudly off the ground ;D 2002 gls 1.8t 








the day the dangerkart came home (notice the 4873598567 dutch bros. stickers :banghead 








sitting next to the dangerkart dead and lifeless in the driveway is the 2001.5 s4 








and just traded the mk2 vr6 for a more reliable mk1 bunbun 









we also have a 79 westfalia vagagon, and a 2001 bright green metallic 2.slow jetta but i don't have pictures of them.. basically that's our fleet.


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

This thread made my day. Now all you single VW girls, move to the Lehigh Valley and introduce yourselves at our weekly meet. This is not a joke. Thank you for your attention in this matter.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

vastxpunk said:


> This thread made my day. Now all you single VW girls, move to the Lehigh Valley and introduce yourselves at our weekly meet. This is not a joke. Thank you for your attention in this matter.


 
Aye Aye Captian!


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> Aye Aye Captian!


 :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

pics of the girls that drive those cars or gtfo:laugh:


----------



## jedbiker2 (Sep 11, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> how about u take your 1.8t that doesnt really get you laid especailly cuz its in your sig and go hate somewhere else. you dont need money to know about cars. my friend just build an 83 rabbit and it cost him about 500 bucks to make it look and drive almost good as new. he bought the car back from a friend for $100. got an aba bottom end from a friend. built the engine with spare parts he had layin around all of which he could of gotten from a junkyard . did a bunch of easy body work and painted the whole thing himself. The car easily made it down to h20 and was a hit on the stip... dont tell people you dont know that they dont know about cars .... girls we may have to show the boys up with our knowledge soon.... which i will gladly help with when i start my aba swap


 My friend, My friend, My friend...


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

dj5parks said:


> i wish the uk had girl dubbers :laugh:


 I occasionally pick up a copy of Perfomance VW mag, a British publication about modded VWs. From what I've seen, there seem to be a reasonable number of female Dubbers with some pretty nice cars. 
IIRC, they had an issue devoted to lady owners.


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> Aye Aye Captian!


 Oh snap, and you're pretty damn attractive! Facebook creep.. Check.


----------



## mollyvrsix (Nov 3, 2009)

some of you ladies are funny... :thumbup: 

anywho, OP where are you from? I'm in MA as well. no pictures of the brokeswagens for now


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

TOMPASS said:


> I occasionally pick up a copy of Perfomance VW mag, a British publication about modded VWs. From what I've seen, there seem to be a reasonable number of female Dubbers with some pretty nice cars.
> IIRC, they had an issue devoted to lady owners.


 ^^whaaaatt, is that a newer issue, I must have missed that one. The place I usually pick em up stopped selling em and every time I go to Barnes and Nobles they're always sold out 




mollyvrsix said:


> some of you ladies are funny... :thumbup:
> 
> anywho, OP where are you from? I'm in MA as well. no pictures of the brokeswagens for now


 
funny in a good way  its good that most everyone has a sense of humor..when you get some pictures make sure you post em..I'm watching this thread opcorn:


----------



## mollyvrsix (Nov 3, 2009)

pictures when jetta #1 gets painted aka when i decide what color i want


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

mollyvrsix said:


> some of you ladies are funny... :thumbup:
> 
> anywho, OP where are you from? I'm in MA as well. no pictures of the brokeswagens for now


 Well I am not sure what OP means, but I am going to assume you are talking to me. If not well, oh well haha. I am from New Bedford.


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> ^^whaaaatt, is that a newer issue, I must have missed that one. The place I usually pick em up stopped selling em and every time I go to Barnes and Nobles they're always sold out


 IIRC a few of those featured girl's cars were "boyfriend/brother/some guy built" which is kind of disappointing. There's quite a few girls on here with really nice cars :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

op: original poster 

hey moofluffen, where in the pnw are you? i saw your mk2 in the pnw dailies thread


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

dangerkart said:


> op: original poster
> 
> hey moofluffen, where in the pnw are you? i saw your mk2 in the pnw dailies thread


 Hey I'm actually in the Vancouver, BC area. I'm just in the PNW region alot  What do you drive?


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

Moofluffen said:


> Hey I'm actually in the Vancouver, BC area. I'm just in the PNW region alot  What do you drive?


 don't mean to thread jack btw ;p 
i'm way south in vancouver, wa, but me and the boy are up in seattle a lot. we have a few different cars. i daily my basically stock mk4 jetta that i got about a month ago. we just traded our mk2 vr6 gti for a mk1 rabbit which i'm in love with :thumbup:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

dangerkart said:


> we just traded our mk2 vr6 gti for a mk1 rabbit which i'm in love with :thumbup:


 yummmm..I'm jealous


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

dangerkart said:


> don't mean to thread jack btw ;p
> i'm way south in vancouver, wa, but me and the boy are up in seattle a lot. we have a few different cars. i daily my basically stock mk4 jetta that i got about a month ago. we just traded our mk2 vr6 gti for a mk1 rabbit which i'm in love with :thumbup:


 Right on :thumbup: Good luck with the MK1! What are your plans for it?


----------



## Amberliscious (Sep 30, 2010)

vastxpunk said:


> This thread made my day. Now all you single VW girls, move to the Lehigh Valley and introduce yourselves at our weekly meet. This is not a joke. Thank you for your attention in this matter.


 
The last time I was invited by a bunch of guys to join them at a meet they did nothing but ignore me, then later made comments about *me* being the weird one online........ even after I was the only one who made effort to start a real life conversation at the meet.:screwy: 

Maybe because I drove my air-cooled to a water pumping fest? But, oh, wait, they asked me to drive that......  

So I say you go on a road trip and make it here for FixxFest in November...


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Amberliscious said:


> The last time I was invited by a bunch of guys to join them at a meet they did nothing but ignore me, then later made comments about *me* being the weird one online........ even after I was the only one who made effort to start a real life conversation at the meet.:screwy:
> 
> Maybe because I drove my air-cooled to a water pumping fest? But, oh, wait, they asked me to drive that......
> 
> So I say you go on a road trip and make it here for FixxFest in November...


 
yeah some of the guys are real d-bags, but some arent so its like hit or miss. your not alone in your experience at that meet and online. Things will get better as more girls get into these cars and the boys start to see we know just as much as them  ....


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> yeah some of the guys are real d-bags, but some arent so its like hit or miss. your not alone in your experience at that meet and online. Things will get better as more girls get into these cars and the boys start to see we know just as much as them  ....


 :laugh: 

whats better is when you come across a 16-18 old where you already know more than him b.c his daddy bought him an already modified vw and he doesn't know jack sh*t about it ha


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> :laugh:
> 
> whats better is when you come across a 16-18 old where you already know more than him b.c his daddy bought him an already modified vw and he doesn't know jack sh*t about it ha


 this is so so true..... and thats when i will roll up next to him in my $250 84 rabbit and smoke his ass haha :screwy:


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

Amberliscious said:


> The last time I was invited by a bunch of guys to join them at a meet they did nothing but ignore me, then later made comments about *me* being the weird one online........ even after I was the only one who made effort to start a real life conversation at the meet.:screwy:
> 
> Maybe because I drove my air-cooled to a water pumping fest? But, oh, wait, they asked me to drive that......
> 
> So I say you go on a road trip and make it here for FixxFest in November...


 I wouldn't do that to you! I try and make it a point to talk to anyone at our meets that is standing by their lonesome. We are very welcoming, so long as you don't act a fool. 

That's a really long drive down there.. I'd be having my own fixxfest on the side of the road if I attempted that. My gli has only been on the road for 2 months, after sitting for 4 years.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> this is so so true..... and thats when i will roll up next to him in my $250 84 rabbit and smoke his ass haha :screwy:


 :laugh:


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Ladies! Name's Nichole... 

I drive the GLI; he drives the 20th... 

I managed to get some mods to the car done over the summer, many more to go, including getting rid of the spoiler on the trunk. :banghead: 



















of course, gotta have one of me doing WORK lol


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

RedLineNikiR said:


> I managed to get some mods to the car done over the summer, many more to go, *including getting rid of the spoiler on the trunk*. :banghead:


 this :thumbup::thumbup: 
you go girl


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

RedLineNikiR said:


> Hi Ladies! Name's Nichole...[/IMG]


 Hello and welcome :beer: 


mmm GLI ..love em'. If I didn't have a GTI, that's what I would want. 

Anything else done to it?..what are your plans?


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

They guy that had it before me didn't take very good care of it, so I spent ALOT of time detailing it, inside and out. 

I got lucky and bought it already chipped.  

Mods done: 
Sigma 6 Short Shifter 
HID Angel Eye Headlights 
Smoked Hella Tails 
Illuminated Shift Knob 
Auto-Dimming Mirror 
Illuminated W8 Panel 
New Front Bumper/Lip 
Windows Tinted 

Planned: 
Trunk - no spoiler (bought the trunk, just have to get it painted) 
LED daydriving lights (http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/catalog/product_detail.php?default_product=2444) 
Coilovers w/new sway bars 

I'd like to do something with the engine bay too - dress it up - throw some pink in there. I have an idea for my hood too...something on the lower corner...a Babs Bunny Decal...still throwing the idea around...


----------



## Jettn1 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Another female VW addict here!!*

Hey everyone, just wanted to jump in and say Hello and so glad to see there are other chics out here like me! I've been in the dub scene for 12 yrs, did take a 3 yr break and could have kicked my own @ss for it. :banghead: My first Vdub was an MKIII Jetta GL 5MT (99 last year for it before they came out with the 99.5 MKIV), took the 3yr break and got a POS '02 Altima 2.5. I couldn't handle it any longer and bought my MKV Jetta 2.5 Pkg. 2 AT in 2006. Then I traded the MKV in July this year for my B6 2.0t 6MT Sport Pkg. I will say this I am diggin' the 2.0t!!! I will post some pics when I have some time. Good to see all the nice VW's on here. :beer:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

^^ nice. welcome back! 


Nichole, 

Plans sound good. Keep us updated


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> to me the the hot pink only looks good on jazz blue.. i think its called jazz blue... i like the light pink accents the black well.
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

keep posting ladies its nice to see we have a decent thread goin :beer:opcorn:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> keep posting ladies its nice to see we have a decent thread goin :beer:opcorn:


 
most definitely. Once winter hits I'll have lots of pictures to take and Ill be sure to post them. Pictures always make for a better thread read :thumbup: 

looking forward to seeing more pics 

opcorn:


----------



## supremesb122389 (Nov 15, 2007)

Wait wait wait wait, if you girls are doing your own worrk to vw's then who's in the kitchen making sammiches? 

I kid I kid, you girls have some nice looking cars and girls that do there own work is sexxorz :thumbup:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

supremesb122389 said:


> Wait wait wait wait, if you girls are doing your own worrk to vw's then who's in the kitchen making sammiches?
> 
> I kid I kid, you girls have some nice looking cars and girls that do there own work is sexxorz :thumbup:


 
you see, that's what makes us awesome..we got vw's, do our own work _AND_ manage to still spend time in the kitchen. :thumbup: 


:laugh:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

will prolly be posting pics tonite of work im doin to the rabbit.


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> you see, that's what makes us awesome..we got vw's, do our own work _AND_ manage to still spend time in the kitchen. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> :laugh:


 :thumbup::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

RedLineNikiR said:


> Hi Ladies! Name's Nichole...
> 
> I drive the GLI; he drives the 20th...
> 
> ...


 Oh, you brazen hussy! Don't you realize the TCL only wants to see you in the kitchen? Seriously, nice car,nice that you do work on it.:thumbup:


----------



## cabrio2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

hot mk11:thumbup:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

cabrio2.0 said:


> hot mk11:thumbup:


 ?


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll def keep you ladies posted on the upcoming mods! :thumbup: 




TOMPASS said:


> Oh, you brazen hussy! Don't you realize the TCL only wants to see you in the kitchen? Seriously, nice car,nice that you do work on it.:thumbup:


 Thanks:thumbup: 

LOL, that's his car I'm working on  

Amanda's right...he likes me in the kitchen, getting down & dirty working on the cars...shall I keep going lol... :laugh:


----------



## ogvr6 (Nov 4, 2004)

*?*

don't want to see you in the kitchen ,rather see you under the hood ....


----------



## damms22 (Oct 16, 2010)

jhouse81 said:


> 1. there are plenty of ladies into volkswagens.
> 2. don't call them "dubs"
> 3. please don't refer to your car as "him" unless you are 16.
> 4. here is my piece -


 love the mate black...AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Amberliscious (Sep 30, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> yeah some of the guys are real d-bags, but some arent so its like hit or miss. your not alone in your experience at that meet and online. Things will get better as more girls get into these cars and the boys start to see we know just as much as them  ....


Yeah, I've figured that out. That was a few years ago when I first got my Jetta. I have found some that show respect since then. But I still have to say, I think being a water cooled guy has something to do with it sometimes! :laugh:

I had never had a guy with an air cooled be a di(k me because my beetle wasn't up to their standards. That's why I kept to my air cooled crowd even after I sold mine. But, I am starting to get a little borde being the odd ball since they won't go to "the water pumping fests" all the time. And they do tease me about not being cool anymore since I don't have an old VW. But that's all in fun, I've known them for 10 years.



GTIGirlDriver said:


> :laugh:
> 
> whats better is when you come across a 16-18 old where you already know more than him b.c his daddy bought him an already modified vw and he doesn't know jack sh*t about it ha


:thumbup: Yup!






GTIGirlDriver said:


> you see, that's what makes us awesome..we got vw's, do our own work _AND_ manage to still spend time in the kitchen. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Exactly!

Because women are actually capable of multi-tasking. :laugh:


----------



## iskr33m (Jun 29, 2010)

:thumbup:It's cool to see girls getting into the vw scene. I wish there were some in new zealand. I have alot of respect for girls who know what they're doing with cars:thumbup:.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Moofluffen said:


> Oh Hi!
> 
> I've had 5 VWs. My last was a MkIV GTI 1.8T that I did a K04 turbo swap on, lots of supporting engine mods and so forth. Mainly engine work was done, just some minor aesthetics otherwise like euro bumpers, 4 motion valences, Emphase skirts etc...etc...
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure I just fell in love....


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

GotMyDub said:


> I am pretty sure I just fell in love....


Haha thanks I think?


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Moofluffen said:


> Haha thanks I think?


 
Oh for sure! Only problem is I dont know who would get more attention... you, or your mkII


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

GotMyDub said:


> Oh for sure! Only problem is I dont know who would get more attention... you, or your mkII


Haha oh wow, I'll just leave that one alone. There's only 1 other person that gets to drive the GTI though...

Is that white GTI yours? Looks so nice :thumbup:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

took rabbit head apart lastnite... all new valve seals installed


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> took rabbit head apart lastnite... all new valve seals installed


Awesome :thumbup: Valve seals are a bitch lol.

Pics of said Rabbit?


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Moofluffen said:


> Haha oh wow, I'll just leave that one alone. There's only 1 other person that gets to drive the GTI though...
> 
> Is that white GTI yours? Looks so nice :thumbup:


Ha... It is such a beautiful car (your mkII of course!)

Yes, and thanks! I completely understand your sentiment... My brother is the only other person that has driven my car since I have owned it...


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

GotMyDub said:


> Ha... It is such a beautiful car (your mkII of course!)
> 
> Yes, and thanks! I completely understand your sentiment... My brother is the only other person that has driven my car since I have owned it...


I hear ya, Mine's nothing special... just your average 20 year old econo-sport-hatch but I'm rather attached to it. My MkIV wasn't very low at all and yet the odd time I let someone else drive it, it would end up with a scrape on the valence. I can only imagine what might occur with the MkII :laugh:
I just don't want to run the risk of someone else damaging it... too many possible complications.

Any links to more photos of yours??


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Moofluffen said:


> I hear ya, Mine's _*nothing special*_... just your average 20 year old econo-sport-hatch but I'm rather attached to it. My MkIV wasn't very low at all and yet the odd time I let someone else drive it, it would end up with a scrape on the valence. I can only imagine what might occur with the MkII :laugh:
> I just don't want to run the risk of someone else damaging it... too many possible complications.
> 
> Any links to more photos of yours??


So wrong indeed! I love clean mkII's.... 


No more pictures at this time... I'll post a few of when I bought it, and while I owned it but was broke (IE: in the military!) I am starting to build on it now, but have not had the motivation or time to clean it up for pictures yet...


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Well it looks good as is so I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with your GTI next :thumbup:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

pics of rabbit my friend....


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

GotMyDub, that mk2 is GORGEOUS. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Currently building an '85 GTI for ICSCC Conference Racing 

I also auto cross this baby:


















A couple of the ones I've had in the past:

The red one I miss so much:









Flipped this one.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

no pics of the girls that drive the cars??


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

vento86 said:


> no pics of the girls that drive the cars??


Ok, here I am racing at WaterWerks2010:









and here's me the rest of the year:


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

Moofluffen;67887190
[IMG said:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4082/4903569976_895f5393ae_z.jpg[/IMG]


Is that your bfs car or something? Or did you buy it from a guy recently? I can't remember his SN but I have TONS of photos of that car which I saved on my old computer years ago and the owner was a guy.... maybe it's just a look-alike? Awesome car regardless. :thumbup:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

i


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

RoadRunner219 said:


> Is that your bfs car or something? Or did you buy it from a guy recently? I can't remember his SN but I have TONS of photos of that car which I saved on my old computer years ago and the owner was a guy.... maybe it's just a look-alike? Awesome car regardless. :thumbup:


My BF used to drive a MkIV, but he's never had a MkII. I wouldn't take credit for a car that belongs to a boyrfriend either haha. I bought the car almost completely stock 3 years ago from a non-Vortex'er so it must just be a look-a-like. I'd be curious to see some pics of this twin though! :thumbup: Your MkI is sick... any specs on the engine work?

Here's what the car looked like when I purchased it:










All stock, original 16V, not even an aftermarket CD player. Only the ugly Ronal R8s which I removed rather quickly lol.


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

this was mine









until this happened









and now the silver one is mine which is still in its beginning stages. unfortunately, the audi is not mine


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

wow you are really cute:thumbup:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

neverfolloww said:


> this was mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn the world pics arent showing up :banghead:


----------



## MissSixtyGLi (Apr 26, 2005)

Hahaha...there is a whole mess of us ladies on here with VWs. You didn't see the H20 Ladies Photoshoot thread? 

Since we're all sharing, here are my POS's...

1987 Cabby 2.0L 16v









2001 Golf 1.8t









1978 Rabbit 1.8t - it found me









The Biggest POS - '10 Impreza STI









I working on getting another mk4 GLI or 20th at the moment...or an older STI. Apparently I think I need more cars. :screwy:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

i feel ya, my rabbit found me too. i love the schmidt rims. where did you get them and how much?


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

you can never have too many cars...


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

That 1.8T Rabbit is awesome. I'm not really feeling the colour matched bumpers, but no big deal. The TH Lines look perfect on it :thumbup: Stock 1.8T or no?


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

Moofluffen said:


> My BF used to drive a MkIV, but he's never had a MkII. I wouldn't take credit for a car that belongs to a boyrfriend either haha. I bought the car almost completely stock 3 years ago from a non-Vortex'er so it must just be a look-a-like. I'd be curious to see some pics of this twin though! :thumbup: Your MkI is sick... any specs on the engine work?


Wow then props! Ya I'll try to find photos of it, just can't remember his screen name. J-something... it's been years haha

The Rabbit is technically the bfs, but I have hours into this car, hence auto crossing it  Not putting in the work for nothing! Lol

Specs:
9a 2L 16v, port matched head to intake
MegaSquirt
Custom short runner w/ mustang 70mm TB, custom fuel rail
Ford Racing 30# injectors
2y Peloquin equipped 020, .75 5th gear
DTS Shocks
Scriocco 16v rear bar, no front bar
Front and Rear Upper Stress Bars
Lower Front Eurosport 4pt bar
Delrin Offset (caster) Control Arm Bushings
PMW Ball Joint Spacers (1.5″) and Tie Rod Flip kit
Upgraded to Rabbit GTI spindles and brakes
ATE Rotors and PBR Metal Master Pads (front/street)
ATE Rotors and Carbotech pads (front/race)
Brembo Rotors and PBR Metal Master Pads (rear/all time)
Dual Willwood Proportioning Valves for rear brake bias adjustment
And paint by Akrett

That Jetta I bought not running, $700 bucks! Simply swapped out the blown head for a rebuilt one, did the seals, etc. Lowered it on Tokikos with HOR springs and sold it for $2k! The Red GTI was my pride and joy. Peppiest 8v ever.  I do 90% of the work on my cars. Brendon hops in when I don't have the strength to lift something! haha I help out with the TraksClothing racecar, and I'm currently building my own conference road race car as well  However, atm, I'm driving my big lifted Jeep and a snowmobile! 

Oh, here's one photo I had saved of his car aka your twin: Jazzman, that's his name. Little different wheels now that I look at it but almost the same!


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

RoadRunner219 said:


> Wow then props! Ya I'll try to find photos of it, just can't remember his screen name. J-something... it's been years haha


Awesome. Just awesome. I love to hear of built N/A 16Vs. There's something so cool about that. 

Thanks for the props :thumbup: I try to do as much work on my GTI as I can. I have more time to focus on it now that the MkIV is sold and it's my only build (I've got an '08 Volvo S40 T5 AWD 6MT on KW V1s and awaiting wheels that I daily the rest of the time and a Toyota FJ to mess around with). I've just got to commit some money to buying a donor car with a 1.8T so I can do a mild turbo build and stuff it in the GTI for a little more "go"

Best of luck building the road race car! Sounds like a cool project. Any planned motor specs for it?

and yeah, if you have some pics of my car's twin post 'em up! I've only seen one other set of these wheels but they were 1pc version. I'd love to see some pics of other sets :thumbup:

EDIT: Jazzman's car is awwwwesome. One of the big inspirations for me getting a MkII. His wheels are actually OZ Turbos, though. Amazing car for sure.


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

Moofluffen said:


> Best of luck building the road race car! Sounds like a cool project. Any planned motor specs for it?


Because of class rules, we have to keep it pretty close to stock. We decided to go with a 1.8 16v and have a lower wieght allowance rather than the 2.0 16v. So we're sacrificing a small amount of power for a big amount of wieght reduction. This way the car can be competetive  Kinda funny though, since the two of us will be racing in the same car, we have to ad weights on the weekends that I am racing to keep to the rules. lol! I don't recall exactly off the top of my head but we can't use a standalone EFI. We have to keep the stock CIS in there. HOWEVER, we can use the megasquirt ignition


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah, there's sooo many class restrictions lol. Ah well, sounds like a blast :thumbup:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

what is wrong with the impreza? i wish i would have kept mine around. i had a 2001 and sold it.


----------



## JessRabbid (Dec 6, 2009)

i wish i had gone with the 16v, right now im in the midst of dropping a built mk2 8v into my mk1 cabby (pics on page 1 or 2) heres the build thread:

http://www.cteurospec.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1307


----------



## MissSixtyGLi (Apr 26, 2005)

vento86 said:


> i feel ya, my rabbit found me too. i love the schmidt rims. where did you get them and how much?


The TH lines were on the car when it came to me. I couldn't tell you how much they were, they're like 8 or so years old. 



Moofluffen said:


> That 1.8T Rabbit is awesome. I'm not really feeling the colour matched bumpers, but no big deal. The TH Lines look perfect on it :thumbup: Stock 1.8T or no?


Stock 1.8t! Anything more and it wouldn't get traction in any gears!



dangerkart said:


> what is wrong with the impreza? i wish i would have kept mine around. i had a 2001 and sold it.


Nothing wrong with the Impreza!  I love my baby! We just refer to it as the POS cause it's really not. It's been a great car so far, I am really impressed with it being my first Japanese car. It just needs an exhaust. Can't wait to use it this winter!


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

just visiting ...we need more pics in here


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

How did I miss this? 

Here is my car! 

 
Kaitlyn's JTI by Jake Guenthardt, on Flickr 

 
Kaitlyn's JTI by Jake Guenthardt, on Flickr 

 
Kaityn's JTI by Jake Guenthardt, on Flickr


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

nice car me likey :beer:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

hubba hubba. 

I like :thumbup:


----------



## vintagevwbeetles (Oct 27, 2010)

My 16 year old daughter is into VWs. Although she drives a 350Z as a daily driver, we got her this last year to take to VW shows/cruise-ins and club events 










BOB


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

vintagevwbeetles said:


> My 16 year old daughter is into VWs. Although she drives a 350Z as a daily driver, we got her this last year to take to VW shows/cruise-ins and club events


 siick..wanna adopt me?


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

wait so a 16yr has a 350z for a daily and then a cabby for fun...damn lucky kid


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

vintagevwbeetles said:


> My 16 year old daughter is into VWs. Although she drives a 350Z as a daily driver, we got her this last year to take to VW shows/cruise-ins and club events


 irritating. 

i'm in winter mode and on steel currently. no low in the pnw when you're driving to the mountain twice a week 









and oh tell me lies, i really like your jti and those shots are amazing. big big fan :thumbup:


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

my1stgolf said:


> nice car me likey :beer:





GTIGirlDriver said:


> hubba hubba.
> 
> I like :thumbup:





dangerkart said:


> and oh tell me lies, i really like your jti and those shots are amazing. big big fan :thumbup:


 Thanks Ladies! The shots were from this feature I did with my boyfriend for WFSU. 

 
Dan and Kaitlyn by Jake Guenthardt, on Flickr


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

^^wow. Clean cars and clean shots. I like a lot!


----------



## vintagevwbeetles (Oct 27, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> wait so a 16yr has a 350z for a daily and then a cabby for fun...damn lucky kid


 The 350Z was used - a 2004 model, 6 speed with 38K miles so it isn't like she got a brand new sports car. I spoil her some but not that much


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

vintagevwbeetles said:


> The 350Z was used - a 2004 model, 6 speed with 38K miles so it isn't like she got a brand new sports car. I spoil her some but not that much


 sounds pretty spoiled to me, wish my dad would throw me $100 for child support let alone a car with 38k on it along with a show car. turd!


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

vintagevwbeetles said:


> The 350Z was used - a 2004 model, 6 speed with 38K miles so it isn't like she got a brand new sports car. I spoil her some but not that much


 
pics of the red beetle in the back?


----------



## vintagevwbeetles (Oct 27, 2010)

per your request (we are a family of VW nuts - the solid red is mine - it is a 72 standard Beetle, the red/white is the wife's - it is a 73 Super Beetle):


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

:thumbup::beer: they both look nice


----------



## vintagevwbeetles (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks - we really enjoy them.


----------



## Amberliscious (Sep 30, 2010)

Sounds a little spoiled to me! Or lucky?!:thumbup: 
At 16 I was told if I wanted a car I'd better pay for it. So that's why I started with an old air cooled. At one time I could afford 2 cars, but I eventually had to sell my "show" car - the Beetle.  




For more pics: 
Me and my best friend. She had an air cooled beetle at one time as well. 









And for the guys creepin the thread: 
Another face to put with the name.


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

Amberliscious said:


> Sounds a little spoiled to me! Or lucky?!:thumbup:
> At 16 I was told if I wanted a car I'd better pay for it. So that's why I started with an old air cooled.[/IMG]


 i was told either my parents help me pay for a cheaper car thats new (my parents arent into cars) or i pay for a mk4 myself. obviously you see what i chose. im still doing payments and dont make a lot but i manage and i feel better cause i earned it myselfff. but get rid of the 350z and get a a4 daily driver


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Amberliscious said:


> And for the guys creepin the thread:
> Another face to put with the name.
> [/IMG]


 
posting a picture of yourself in an actual thread could lead to disaster with some of the guys that spend too much time on photoshop...but hopefully the guys don't demolish the picture lol 

might be best to keep you unknown and just let them facebook creep..you know they will anyway ha :beer: 



forewarned..just in case.


----------



## MissSixtyGLi (Apr 26, 2005)

vento86 said:


> pics of the girls that drive those cars or gtfo:laugh:





GTIGirlDriver said:


> posting a picture of yourself in an actual thread could lead to disaster with some of the guys that spend too much time on photoshop...but hopefully the guys don't demolish the picture lol
> 
> might be best to keep you unknown and just let them facebook creep..you know they will anyway ha :beer:
> 
> ...


 Concur! I have no facebook anyways! :vampire:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

MissSixtyGLi said:


> Concur! I have no facebook anyways! :vampire:


 
 ohh gotchya..how come you don't have one, just not into the whole networking thing?


----------



## MissSixtyGLi (Apr 26, 2005)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> ohh gotchya..how come you don't have one, just not into the whole networking thing?


 I deleted it when I started to get creepers. It started to cause drama because I had people blocked and people whom I was trying to get out of my life started trying to stir the pot with certain friends. Thus causing 'e-drama' which is just silly. It was just easier to get rid of it.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

MissSixtyGLi said:


> I deleted it when I started to get creepers. It started to cause drama because I had people blocked and people whom I was trying to get out of my life started trying to stir the pot with certain friends. Thus causing 'e-drama' which is just silly. It was just easier to get rid of it.


 makes sense. its definitely a dramatic social networking site lol


----------



## Jettn1 (Jun 9, 2010)

vintagevwbeetles said:


> My 16 year old daughter is into VWs. Although she drives a 350Z as a daily driver, we got her this last year to take to VW shows/cruise-ins and club events
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice!! I hope she realizes she is one lucky girl. My dad is a euro fanatic, but he lives in Naples, FL and I of course live in Western Ky. I'm a grown adult, married, and have a young son but if my dad was closer it would be cool! Btw you're the first member that is actually close to where I live! Good to see you on here. Keep up the awesome work on the VW's......:thumbup:


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

MissSixtyGLi said:


> I deleted it when I started to get creepers. It started to cause drama because I had people blocked and people whom I was trying to get out of my life started trying to stir the pot with certain friends. Thus causing 'e-drama' which is just silly. It was just easier to get rid of it.


 Yay! I'm not the only one without Facebook


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> siick..wanna adopt me?


 No doubt! Even if it's used! When I was 16, I had to work and save my money to buy my first car and pay for the insurance and gas. I had a pretty sick 79 RX7 though  The lame part is the engine blew, I wanted to rebuild it, but my mom wanted the tax break so she donated it since it was in her name (can't have a car in your name under 18 in WA, not sure about other states) LAME!


----------



## vintagevwbeetles (Oct 27, 2010)

It doesn't hurt that she grew up with a dad that is a certified car nut. I have been collecting cars for over 20 years so she has always been around cars and loves cars herself. I could have forced her to get a job and buy her own but I chose not to do that. 

In Tennessee you can have a car in your name if you have a license but both her cars are in my name.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

need opinion ladies i have a set of audi tt wheels im refinishing. my car is a mk4 indigo blue 2 door golf, tined windows, tined sidemarkers, basically the whole car is blacked out. now should i refinish the wheels in black? polish them? or just go back to the original color. sorry i have no pics


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

my1stgolf said:


> need opinion ladies i have a set of audi tt wheels im refinishing. my car is a mk4 indigo blue 2 door golf, tined windows, tined sidemarkers, basically the whole car is blacked out. now should i refinish the wheels in black? polish them? or just go back to the original color. sorry i have no pics


 
Pink....



Its the new polished....


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd steer away from the black.. 

def do a color though :thumbup:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

GotMyDub said:


> Pink....
> 
> 
> 
> Its the new polished....


 HAHA was thinking about that actually but hmmm not sure


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

damms22 said:


> love the mate black...AMAZING!!!!


 i know i'm really late but its not black.. its purple


----------



## Jettn1 (Jun 9, 2010)

vintagevwbeetles said:


> It doesn't hurt that she grew up with a dad that is a certified car nut. I have been collecting cars for over 20 years so she has always been around cars and loves cars herself. I could have forced her to get a job and buy her own but I chose not to do that.
> 
> In Tennessee you can have a car in your name if you have a license but both her cars are in my name.


 That's the same for me, been around cars all my life. My dad is a mechanic and has been since before I was born, just too bad that he isn't here.....you know to help me out. He has his own biz down in Naples, FL. I do at least have a great husband that is car savvy himself.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> need opinion ladies i have a set of audi tt wheels im refinishing. my car is a mk4 indigo blue 2 door golf, tined windows, tined sidemarkers, basically the whole car is blacked out. now should i refinish the wheels in black? polish them? or just go back to the original color. sorry i have no pics


 no black


----------



## MissSixtyGLi (Apr 26, 2005)

Jettn1 said:


> That's the same for me, been around cars all my life. My dad is a mechanic and has been since before I was born, just too bad that he isn't here.....you know to help me out. He has his own biz down in Naples, FL. I do at least have a great husband that is car savvy himself.


 Sounds like me! I grew up around mostly Porsches and other Euros. I actually work for my dad, run his Euro repair business for him. It's kind of fun, sometimes. Just wish he'd be here more to pick up some of the slack.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

everyone always hates black wheels haha


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> everyone always hates black wheels haha


 im not gonna say I hate them..but why just do black like so many people already have when you could do something original..black wheels are just everywhere lol 

if I get my hands on LB's after winter.. i might consider black for those..but we'll see :laugh:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

i just like the whole blacked out look on mk4's... my rabbit will be more fun colors


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

i'm not a fan of 'blacked out' or 'murdered out' cars.. i think it looks silly. there's no design, and no thought just 'lets black the **** out of everything we can paint'. also, the wheels then have no separation from the tire. 

^ imho 

different strokes for different folks


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

dangerkart said:


> i'm not a fan of 'blacked out' or 'murdered out' cars.. i think it looks silly. there's no design, and no thought just 'lets black the **** out of everything we can paint'. also, the wheels then have no separation from the tire.
> 
> ^ imho
> 
> different strokes for different folks


 
thems words of wisdon right thur:laugh:


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

If you're going to paint the wheels black. Please... please don't paint them gloss black. Go with matte black. Glossy black wheels look cheap IMO. 

If the murdered out look is your thing, then go for it :thumbup:


----------



## Amberliscious (Sep 30, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> posting a picture of yourself in an actual thread could lead to disaster with some of the guys that spend too much time on photoshop...but hopefully the guys don't demolish the picture lol
> 
> might be best to keep you unknown and just let them facebook creep..you know they will anyway ha :beer:
> 
> ...


 

Lol, Thanks. :beer: 
From my readings I have kinda gathered that! But I don't really care. I'd probably get a laugh out of it myself. And that's why I didn't post something "sexy". 

And you're exactly right - it just shows who has too much time! Seems like they should be in the kitchen makin' they own d*** sammiches if they can do that. :laugh:umpkin: 

I've visited here for years, but I only joined now because I have actually been putting the site to use with the DIY's. Figured I'd contribute my 0.02 and I have some stuff to sell. If it gets bad I'll just leave ~ it's just the interwebz, I have my real friends.:laugh:


----------



## JettaGL21 (Oct 27, 2010)

I love my dub..i just got it this year..its a 2001 jetta gl


----------



## Jettn1 (Jun 9, 2010)

MissSixtyGLi said:


> Sounds like me! I grew up around mostly Porsches and other Euros. I actually work for my dad, run his Euro repair business for him. It's kind of fun, sometimes. Just wish he'd be here more to pick up some of the slack.


  I wish I could work in my dad's shop, but he's along ways from me. It would def be something I would enjoy for sure. I guess we're just grease monkey's and garage junkies, huh?? :laugh:


----------



## JettaGL21 (Oct 27, 2010)

i luv my dads shop i work on my car in the shop all the time


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Amberliscious said:


> And you're exactly right - it just shows who has too much time! Seems like they should be in the kitchen makin' they own d*** sammiches if they can do that. :laugh:umpkin:


 ha..yes :laugh:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

hey my names Alicia, some may know me but I highly doubt it. I don't get out very often:laugh: 

here is my current project 87 cabriolet 
from this 








To this 


















And my old 86 coupe


----------



## TLieb (Jul 4, 2010)

From H20 this September  

Mine would be the one on the left...maybe someday it will look more like the one on the right.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

TLieb said:


> Mine would be the one on the left...maybe someday it will look more like the one on the right.


 I want to go back to H20i, I had the best time! I really wanted to make it to the ladies gtg but the guys I rode with had other plans.but still had some good times!:beer:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

TLieb said:


> From H20 this September
> Mine would be the one on the left...maybe someday it will look more like the one on the right.


 i dislike huffs.. but your car is verrrry clean


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

new euro plate  "*murdered*" thanks for the opinions gona polish them up i think :thumbup:


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

No black wheels .... ever. The wheel looses all definition, so whats the point?


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

BeatBox_kid said:


> I want to go back to H20i, I had the best time! I really wanted to make it to the ladies gtg but the guys I rode with had other plans.but still had some good times!:beer:


 I didn't make it either..there was so much going on and so many gtg's that i lost track of time..def will go next year if they do the event still. Saw the thread and the pictures though, looked like a good time 




my1stgolf said:


> new euro plate  "*murdered*" thanks for the opinions gona polish them up i think :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jettn1 (Jun 9, 2010)

JettaGL21 said:


> I love my dub..i just got it this year..its a 2001 jetta gl


 Welcome to the scene, good to have another in the crew!!! :wave:


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

I love black wheels 

Black compomotives on the daily (bfs car):


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

TLieb said:


> From H20 this September
> 
> Mine would be the one on the left...maybe someday it will look more like the one on the right.


Why? I definitely like the one on the left better. :thumbup:
I guarantee you that your car probably rides a lot better than the chop shop on the right.


----------



## DubStat (Jul 23, 2009)

LOL at all dudes trying to holler at these girls 

but props to the lady dubbers

ive seen one around here black mkv gti, pretty nice too


----------



## JessRabbid (Dec 6, 2009)

your so lucky to work in your dads shop, id so much rather be workin with euros all day, right now I service write at a huge Toyota dealership in CT

as for havin even a used 350z and a cabby, seriously, are you interested in adopting? i had to buy both of my own cars, my first was a 96 GTI, that my dad actually borrowed and broke to a point of unfixability at the time, due to money and time, and my rabbit i have now, whose build i am funding all on my own, whiche is a problem in itself since its my daily and its been off the road since january =/ right now i steal my boyfriends civic lol

def polish the wheels, theyll look amazing on a black car =]


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

DubStat said:


> LOL at all dudes trying to holler at these girls



It happens...


Most of the girls I see in VW's around here, are driving mkIV jetta's with pink Roxy stickers on them.

Its just nice to see some women who are mechanically inclined, and that drive or own older VW's too...


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

GotMyDub said:


> It happens...
> 
> 
> Most of the girls I see in VW's around here, are driving mkIV jetta's with pink Roxy stickers on them.
> ...


older vw's :thumbup: ...... so much easier to work on and so much more fun to drive. who needs air bags and seatbelts, there over rated haha :vampire:


----------



## JessRabbid (Dec 6, 2009)

old vw crew ftw :laugh:

in addition: who needs power steering, ac, or power windows, psh, thats kid stuff


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

i agree, im stuck with my mk4 because my mom wont let me sell it for an 86 cabby. been looking at mk1's and 2's for the past week because im sick of having what everyone else has. eventually when i can afford to have two cars, my stupid mk4 will be the beater


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

I actually quite enjoy that my MkII has no power options. All that stuff is heavy and prone to failure in an older car so why bother with it?

My daily driver on the other hand, sooo many buttons and such lol.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

yep the mk4 is the daily and i will be honest i dont treat her as nice as my 89 golf and 84 rabbit. those are my babies. i am so sick of seeing mk5's and 6's :facepalm:


----------



## JessRabbid (Dec 6, 2009)

I love having something no one else has, plus im the only person i even know in CT who has a mk1 rabbit convertible (1982 rabbit deluxe


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

JessRabbid said:


> I love having something no one else has, plus im the only person i even know in CT who has a mk1 rabbit convertible (1982 rabbit deluxe


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

papa_vw said:


> Why? I definitely like the one on the left better. :thumbup:
> I guarantee you that your car probably rides a lot better than the chop shop on the right.


The ride quality doesn't necessarily go down just because the car is low. It depends on the length of your shock and proper valving. If you buy coils that have too much shock length then you're going to bottom out on every bump, and you're going to have a bad ride. But if you step up to a higher quality brand with a shorter shock and proper valving, you'll have much more movement in your shocks and a smoother, more comfortable ride. It also depends on your spring rates. If you have too light of springs for your car, you'll have too much body roll and weight transfer which will negatively effect how much grip the car is able to produce. The stiffer the spring rates, the tighter your car will handle. The stiffer they are though, the stiffer your ride will be (aka bumpier). With a stiffer spring, to attain a good ride quality, the shock valving is absolutely key, poor valving can be the difference between a crap ride and a Cadillac.

However, notable should be that the mkv is a very nit picky car. The geometries on those are pretty much set in stone. You have to stay at stock height to handle well. Any lowering causes horrible handling unless you do a ton of suspension tweaks with the control arms and tie rod angles.(But that's a matter of handling quality not ride quality  )


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

It's a little tough to see the exact height of the car on the right side but it looks to be beyond the optimal ride height. If anything I would guess that car is bagged... otherwise the suspension geometry is bound to be compromised.

On a side note, good points Roadrunner :thumbup: I think alot of people associate a stiffer ride with poor quality suspension when in many cases, it's quite the opposite. 

I'm really glad I went the shorter strut bodied H&R Ultra Ultra Lows lol.


----------



## Amberliscious (Sep 30, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> older vw's :thumbup: ...... so much easier to work on and so much more fun to drive. who needs air bags and seatbelts, there over rated haha :vampire:





JessRabbid said:


> old vw crew ftw :laugh:
> 
> in addition: who needs power steering, ac, or power windows, psh, thats kid stuff



:beer:
And this is why I miss my Type I more and more everyday. 

I seriously considered just buying another air cooled to drive instead of dumping the cash into the water pumper for brakes, timing belt, & 80k tune up.


----------



## JessRabbid (Dec 6, 2009)

Amberliscious said:


> :beer:
> And this is why I miss my Type I more and more everyday.
> 
> I seriously considered just buying another air cooled to drive instead of dumping the cash into the water pumper for brakes, timing belt, & 80k tune up.


thats a tough decision lol  id never be able to choose


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

i dont know sh!t about air cooled cars so i have no opinion on them


----------



## Amberliscious (Sep 30, 2010)

Whelp, the FL weather makes my decision. I won't lie, I'm a p----. :laugh: I need air and heat!
I have driven for years with out air conditioning when I only had the beetle. But then I spoiled myself, and now I just can't afford two cars anymore.:laugh: Jetta wins.

And air cooleds are a bit like water cooleds : they all have electrical problems. You'd think VW would have fixed some of that by now.:laugh:

Also- I'll admit, I don't know nearly as much about water cooleds- _yet._


----------



## Tarah_Guynn (Nov 1, 2010)

Im a girl and im so obsessed with vw  I have a jetta right now but i havent done anything with it. I plan on getting the 20th ae gti in imola yellow or the vr6 in grey, i cant decide because i want there to be pink on the car but it wouldnt look good with yellow but i still love it


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

screw the pink go with the yellow and murder it out hahaha ...jk... i do like the yellow better tho :beer:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> screw the pink go with the yellow and murder it out hahaha ...jk... i do like the yellow better tho :beer:



^^ x2...i vote yellow, then you definitely would need to steer away from pink lol..pink and yellow = :sly:

..obv you'd have more options with the grey, but take a risk and call it mellow yellow :laugh:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

mellow yellow with lime green accents wooah


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

^^ :laugh: pure awesomness


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

Defintely go for the IY! I wouldn't mind one of those myself! :thumbup:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

makes me think of cole trickle in days of thunder he drove the mello yello car hahahaha


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> makes me think of cole trickle in days of thunder he drove the mello yello car hahahaha


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

no sh!t it was a lumina they drove that is funny as hell


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

yea, tis interesting for sure lol


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

is it spring yet blah.......  me no likey this coldness


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

seriously..the one thing I hate is driving with loads of layers on..so everytime I get in and out of my car I have to put on my sweatshirt and jacket, then when I get in the car, layers come off..annoying lol


----------



## Tarah_Guynn (Nov 1, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> seriously..the one thing I hate is driving with loads of layers on..so everytime I get in and out of my car I have to put on my sweatshirt and jacket, then when I get in the car, layers come off..annoying lol


I do the same thing!! haha 

And yeah im thinking ill definetly go with the yellow, but no yellow and green haha that was my junior highs school colors. Theres just not much to do with the yellow besides black! White wheels would probably look okay though


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

im lazy and i just sweat to death in all my layers


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Tarah_Guynn said:


> I do the same thing!! haha
> 
> And yeah im thinking ill definetly go with the yellow, but no yellow and green haha that was my junior highs school colors. Theres just not much to do with the yellow besides black! White wheels would probably look okay though


how about a brownish color...? Yea, definitely not anything that reminds you of high school days


----------



## Tarah_Guynn (Nov 1, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> how about a brownish color...? Yea, definitely not anything that reminds you of high school days


Im still in highschool. haha im a senior:thumbdown:
brown might be good, i was thinking white too! or grey!


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Tarah_Guynn said:


> Im still in highschool. haha im a senior:thumbdown:
> brown might be good, i was thinking white too! or grey!


ooh, a gunmetal grey would actually look pretty dope. Do it :thumbup:


----------



## Tarah_Guynn (Nov 1, 2010)

Thats what i was thinkning! hah, i havent seen anyone with grey either?


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Tarah_Guynn said:


> Thats what i was thinkning! hah, i havent seen anyone with grey either?



don't pay attention to the wheel lol, just the color..


----------



## Amberliscious (Sep 30, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> seriously..the one thing I hate is driving with loads of layers on..so everytime I get in and out of my car I have to put on my sweatshirt and jacket, then when I get in the car, layers come off..annoying lol





my1stgolf said:


> im lazy and i just sweat to death in all my layers



Move to FL, problem solved! :laugh:


:thumbup:And the grey would be nice! I had it on my purple and maroon beetle.


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

im moving to fl next year:thumbup::thumbup:

and gray/gunmetal looks sick. not black


----------



## Tarah_Guynn (Nov 1, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> don't pay attention to the wheel lol, just the color..


I love it! haha, i like the stock wheels on the 20th's so i wanna just get those painted if the car i get comes with the stock wheels :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

i would move to florida but i dont like hurricanes and all that sun would ruin my tattoos  id have to invest in super amounts of sunscreen


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

I love the warm weather!! I'm Going to get out to Vegas or Arizona in the next 2 or 3 years for law school or graduate school!!


----------



## Amberliscious (Sep 30, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> i would move to florida but i dont like hurricanes and all that sun would ruin my tattoos  id have to invest in super amounts of sunscreen


Aw, hurricanes are only occasional.  And it's not too bad on tattoos.

Crappy pic, but the one on my wrist is 5 years old, and has been subject to many welding uv ray burns as well, lol. People still ask me if it's relatively new. It is starting to show some wear though...


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

working on finishing the arm


----------



## .:R32Chick (Aug 27, 2009)

I grew up in a 1974 SuperBeetle and I've only ever owned a VW. My Dad has 2 1974 SuperBeetles, a 1954 split window Beetle, and drives a 2000 Audi S4. My Mom has a 2008 R32, my sister has a 2005 Golf, and my brother has a 2005 Audi S4. It's more of a "family sickness"! And, I got a VW tattoo when I was 19. 

Here's my first, second, and third cars:

1. 1973 SuperBeetle - sold
2. 2002 New Beetle Turbo S - sold
3. 2004 R32


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

.:R32Chick said:


> I grew up in a 1974 SuperBeetle and I've only ever owned a VW. My Dad has 2 1974 SuperBeetles, a 1954 split window Beetle, and drives a 2000 Audi S4. My Mom has a 2008 R32, my sister has a 2005 Golf, and my brother has a 2005 Audi S4. It's more of a "family sickness"! And, I got a VW tattoo when I was 19.
> 
> Here's my first, second, and third cars:
> 
> ...



:thumbup: :thumbup: nice. pics of any?


----------



## .:R32Chick (Aug 27, 2009)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: nice. pics of any?


I'm at work so I'll post pics when I get home!


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

.:R32Chick said:


> I'm at work so I'll post pics when I get home!



opcorn:


----------



## Amberliscious (Sep 30, 2010)

.:R32Chick said:


> I grew up in a 1974 SuperBeetle and I've only ever owned a VW. My Dad has 2 1974 SuperBeetles, a 1954 split window Beetle, and drives a 2000 Audi S4. My Mom has a 2008 R32, my sister has a 2005 Golf, and my brother has a 2005 Audi S4. It's more of a "family sickness"! And, I got a VW tattoo when I was 19.
> 
> Here's my first, second, and third cars:
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Great start!! Because you haven't really driven a Volkswagen unless you haven driven an air cooled!! :laugh: I miss my beast so much 








my1stgolf said:


> working on finishing the arm


:thumbup: Nice! I haven't committed to anything large yet. I have 7 small/medium ones here and there, and intend to add to all of them. Trying to decide if I want to add more to my wrist there or work on something else.

Just like the car, there's never enough money to finish tattoos!


----------



## BradR3211 (Dec 6, 2006)

.:R32Chick said:


> I'm at work so I'll post pics when I get home!


I am posting for her ^^^^


----------



## GTIPASSION (Oct 20, 2006)

very little girls lots of jawjacking here:laugh:


----------



## JessRabbid (Dec 6, 2009)

even up north ink is at the mercy of the sun, i was wearing spf 70 alls ummer, the one cloudy day, super sunburn, now all the white in the top of my arm is mildly yellowed =[ 

this was before:


----------



## JessRabbid (Dec 6, 2009)

omg, pic was way bigger than i thought lol :facepalm:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

JessRabbid said:


> even up north ink is at the mercy of the sun, i was wearing spf 70 alls ummer, the one cloudy day, super sunburn, now all the white in the top of my arm is mildly yellowed =[
> 
> this was before:


hum thats odd that u still burned.. i use those sport sunscreen sprays, i forget who makes em but they work awsome. ill use spf 50 and i never get burned and i have full sleeves and chest done. Of course i reapply like a few times but ill be out all day and im still as pale white as can be when the day is done.


----------



## JessRabbid (Dec 6, 2009)

that was the only day i ahdnt worn the sunblock, other than that the spf 50 and 70 worked great, i used coppertone sport. 

id love to see the sleeves and chest piece, i iave my half sleeve started, my left ribs done, a small crappy one on my hip and another small one on my ankle


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

i find myself bored now that this thread has gone astray from talking about cars. come on ladies. there are chit chat threads for this sort of thing.


----------



## lilredcabby (Mar 28, 2010)

well, i guess i'll try and get back on topic and say that i'm a chick andd here's my babyy:











...most likely buying coilovers with my upcoming paycheck


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

lilredcabby said:


> well, i guess i'll try and get back on topic and say that i'm a chick andd here's my babyy:
> 
> 
> ...most likely buying coilovers with my upcoming paycheck


yay i love ronal turbos. i want them on my mk1 someday. :thumbup:


----------



## lilredcabby (Mar 28, 2010)

hell yeahh, they're ballinn. i'm not lookin forward to taking them off for winter


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

ordering full clutch kit and some other odds and ends for rabbit this weekend. cleaning bay tom and maybe painting it. 

going to paint the car this color









any recommendations on bay color?

oh interior of car is blue so i was thinking of maybe doing it that color


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> ordering full clutch kit and some other odds and ends for rabbit this weekend. cleaning bay tom and maybe painting it.
> 
> going to paint the car this color
> 
> ...


hmm, im not so sure about the blue  But I definitely like where your goin with it..why not color match to the color of the car..


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

i just feel like its so boring but then i also dont want to paint it and not like it...... then ill be real pissed . :facepalm:


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

lilredcabby said:


> well, i guess i'll try and get back on topic and say that i'm a chick andd here's my babyy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for getting back on topic! Haha


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

*The girl who drives the harlequin.. *



My baby


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

wakeupbaylee said:


> My baby


Yay you made it in here!!


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

spent all weekend in the rabbit bay scrubbing 26years of grease and dirt off.... why does this stuff make me so happy :screwy:










before


















after well onside is done ha


----------



## JessRabbid (Dec 6, 2009)

ugh harlequins are gorgeous, my bf thinks theyre hideous, stupid boy lol

also love those ronal turbos, but for mine meshy wheels, ive been looking into axis oldskools, og sans or sakuras, theyre all amazing, and i think gold would look sharp on the red i have, since its not the traditional mars red, although it is a stock color, ive had alot of trouble finding out the name of it.

as for cleaning bays, i gotta get on that since this coming friday and saturday ill bedropping the engine back in my baby


----------



## fender177 (Oct 28, 2010)

jhouse81 said:


> 1. there are plenty of ladies into volkswagens.
> 2. don't call them "dubs"
> 3. please don't refer to your car as "him" unless you are 16.
> 4. here is my piece -


Germans also refer to cars as males, as a specific car model has the gender of a male. So, if the Germans do it, she can do it.


----------



## *job* (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's some of my favorite shots....


----------



## bizkwik221 (Jul 1, 2010)

Girls in Dubs :thumbup::thumbup: 


:beer:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

volksturbogti said:


> This is not what i want to see in the "GIRLS WITH DUBS" thread :thumbdown: what happened to this thread ?


 :bs:


----------



## MissSixtyGLi (Apr 26, 2005)

ouch. how about we just get him a nice Import Tuner Magazine and he can see girls with cars, not cars owned by girls? This is why I gave up on men a long time ago.


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

*Wifey's car.....*

I'll post for her...BT 2002 GTI with more on the way...she decided it's now slow and needs an upgrade:screwy::screwy: Guess it's time to spend more money LOL

Started like this at the beginning of summer...








Looks a tad better now...

























Meanwhile I get stuck with a basket case 03 that is in need of some serious love LOL


----------



## *job* (Aug 2, 2010)

iTech, tell your wifey the car is looking great! :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Adina (Nov 6, 2010)

I've Got an 02' Jetta, fully loaded 
Named Him Junior.

Mama just put in new fuel injectors/fuel filter and did an oil change.
Out of curiosity; what is the purpose of lowering the car?!


----------



## MissSixtyGLi (Apr 26, 2005)

Adina said:


> I've Got an 02' Jetta, fully loaded
> Named Him Junior.
> 
> Mama just put in new fuel injectors/fuel filter and did an oil change.
> Out of curiosity; what is the purpose of lowering the car?!


it's all about handling. my car isn't very fast, but it takes a mean corner.


----------



## ja17m35 (Oct 2, 2010)

On the mk4's you make your handling worse aparently when lowering it stupidly then when it does standard height lol Thats what i got told.

Tbh its still a heavy car tho.

Still love mine


----------



## SimonWagen (Oct 18, 2008)

i fell in love like 6373838 times reading this...... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

what does fully loaded even mean? people always say they're cars are 'fully loaded' i would be curious to know what people think that means.

also, less wind resistance = better gas mileage when lowering ;p and it looks infinity times better.


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey ladies...

Don't mean to get off topic...I'm trying to get this guy to make more of his t-shirts in sizes for ladies....he told me he needs more women clientele...so...I had to introduce him to this thread...hopefully he'll change his mind. 

Site (some pretty cool t-shirts):

http://www.klutchonline.com/collection/55/57?product=2718

Link to his Vortex thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...chonline.com&p=68582096&posted=1#post68582096


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> oh interior of car is blue so i was thinking of maybe doing it that color


Funny you mention that, because my first thought was blue. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Adina (Nov 6, 2010)

dangerkart said:


> what does fully loaded even mean? people always say they're cars are 'fully loaded' i would be curious to know what people think that means.
> 
> also, less wind resistance = better gas mileage when lowering ;p and it looks infinity times better.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fully Loaded Means To Me:

-Black on Black Detail
-Leather interior
-Heated seats
-Sunroof
-Power windows/doors
-Wireless Starter (canadian winters suck)
-17" Rims

Love My Baby.


----------



## 8V_Mk2 (Nov 21, 2010)

:3 yep, i have a 88 golf mk2! Its difficult finding a lot of girls that are into vw's... they all drive Scion tC's.... XP


----------



## BradR3211 (Dec 6, 2006)

8V_Mk2 said:


> :3 yep, i have a 88 golf mk2! Its difficult finding a lot of girls that are into vw's... they all drive Scion tC's.... XP


Or Mazda3 sedans.


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

id rock a tshirt

and nahh no rice strictly dubs.


----------



## ja17m35 (Oct 2, 2010)

SimonWagen said:


> i fell in love like 6373838 times reading this...... :thumbup::thumbup:


X43508970569238 

James


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

We need more girls' meets


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

Moofluffen said:


> We need more girls' meets


theres a big one during h2o we all live too far from eachother


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

neverfolloww said:


> theres a big one during h2o we all live too far from eachother


Yeaaah I know 

I'm on the west coast. Not as many girls into it out here I guess.


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

girls :thumbup:

girls with dubs?...
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laugh:
keep it up ladies:beer:


----------



## MissSixtyGLi (Apr 26, 2005)

Moofluffen said:


> We need more girls' meets


YESH! I concur with this statement.



neverfolloww said:


> and nahh no rice strictly dubs.


psshhhh


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

MissSixtyGLi said:


> psshhhh


pssshhhh what. till the day i die i will not own anything but vw and all it owns.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

in addition to the other vehicles.. just snagged this as the new daily and making the mk4 my project.










82 rabbit convertible.


----------



## 8V_Mk2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Moofluffen said:


> Yeaaah I know
> 
> I'm on the west coast. Not as many girls into it out here I guess.


I'm actually up in Seattle haha :3...there's one or two girls into vw's at the shows i've gone to...


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

8V_Mk2 said:


> I'm actually up in Seattle haha :3...there's one or two girls into vw's at the shows i've gone to...


and i'm in vancouver.. i actually know dozens of girls who are very into their cars up here, a few of them even featured in pvw and the like. you just have to look harder i guess. though they're not hard to find :thumbup:


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah I don't spend much time in the local forums so I guess I don't really notice many of the other girl members.

Maybe we should try and organize a girls' meet before Waterwerks or something. Kinda like the pre H20 meet... Anyone interested?


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

Moofluffen said:


> Yeah I don't spend much time in the local forums so I guess I don't really notice many of the other girl members.
> 
> Maybe we should try and organize a girls' meet before Waterwerks or something. Kinda like the pre H20 meet... Anyone interested?


i would definitely be in.


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

dangerkart said:


> i would definitely be in.


Right on. That makes 2!

Since I'm not from the area, hopefully someone could chime in with possible locations and such; however, I guess it's a non-issue right now since it's only November lol.


----------



## VDubindaVR6haus (Mar 16, 2007)

Whats up ladies ! Nice to see a thread dedicated to us :beer:.


----------



## CheriFriend (Dec 18, 2009)

My first dub and my current car now is a 20th AE Jazz Blue! =))


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

i had two mk4's. my boyfriend has a mk1 and seems to have a lot of problems. nothing that cant be fixed but little things that seem common when i read cabby forums. do you girls have the same issues and fix them yourself? (seems a lottt easier working on a mk4 for me at least)


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

neverfolloww said:


> i had two mk4's. my boyfriend has a mk1 and seems to have a lot of problems. nothing that cant be fixed but little things that seem common when i read cabby forums. do you girls have the same issues and fix them yourself? (seems a lottt easier working on a mk4 for me at least)


I have that mk1 rabbit convertible currently and my boyfriends got his mk1 rabbit as well.. They've both been dreams to work on compared to our mk4s and especially the stupid Audi. With the mk4 your check engine light comes on and you never know what it is without searching. With my mk1 if I get bad gas mileage or something I can diagnose the problems relatively quickly (and cheaply). The little things don't matter to me as much I'd get bored if it was perfect. But the mk4s problems are all electronic and irritating. Still love it though.


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Gabi R32 (Jan 31, 2009)

I am a girl with a vw , I have a mk5 .:R32 turbo. It is my first vw and coming from a Honda i *love* it!!


















I didn't install the turbo kit because my boy and I are long time friends of [email protected] and we gave him the car to design a turbo kit on. All the other work we do here together.


----------



## Lalo_GLI13 (Jan 16, 2010)

niiice!:thumbup:


----------



## ReganSmash (Feb 7, 2010)

I am a lady with a veedub as well. I have a 90 Corrado g60( minus the g60). I love my car however it has caused me many issues since its purchase. Im taking it one day at a time with the car and trying my best to just not let it fall apart..

My previous car was a 240sx and i absolutely loved that car as well..I've always been into cars since I was very young. I helped my dad with my first oil change at the age of 5 and my first sentence I ever said was car related. There are many girls in the car world but its difficult to find a girl who truly cares about cars and not just about the attention she gets when shes driving one.

this is the car...not much but its my baby


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

ReganSmash said:


> I am a lady with a veedub as well. I have a 90 Corrado g60( minus the g60). I love my car however it has caused me many issues since its purchase. Im taking it one day at a time with the car and trying my best to just not let it fall apart..
> 
> My previous car was a 240sx and i absolutely loved that car as well..I've always been into cars since I was very young. I helped my dad with my first oil change at the age of 5 and my first sentence I ever said was car related. There are many girls in the car world but its difficult to find a girl who truly cares about cars and not just about the attention she gets when shes driving one.


i agree, i mean if it werent for my boyfriend being a die hard vdubber and meeting him before i got my license, i wouldnt like cars at all. although i do get much attention and respect i do it because its something i realllly enjoy. it helps having the muscle from my boyfriend because im just not strong enough for somethings i need to do hah, but it is more of a passion of mine and i could care less what other people think. usually get yelled at by honda guys because they just dont care who you are which makes me fit right in


----------



## ReganSmash (Feb 7, 2010)

Yea my bf isnt even a vw guy.. I found the Corrado on a total whim. I told my friends I needed to find a car by the end of the weekend and who ever found me a car would get a free dinner. My friend told me he would find me a car in 5 minutes, he found the Corrado on craigslist and I bough it the next day! 

I luckily have an amazing group of friends who have helped me do a lot of work to get the car where it is. I unfortunately dont know a ton about vw's, but im learning!!


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

ReganSmash said:


> Yea my bf isnt even a vw guy.. I found the Corrado on a total whim. I told my friends I needed to find a car by the end of the weekend and who ever found me a car would get a free dinner. My friend told me he would find me a car in 5 minutes, he found the Corrado on craigslist and I bough it the next day!
> 
> I luckily have an amazing group of friends who have helped me do a lot of work to get the car where it is. I unfortunately dont know a ton about vw's, but im learning!!


yeah your lucky to have a dad who helped you gain your interest, i learned late in the game. wish i had an older vw though so i could learn more because mk4's arent old enough to have typical problems lol. i started out with vw so i know just as much as my friends but its cool you have so many people helping you out because thats how you learn the best


----------



## ReganSmash (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah having a dad to show me a lot and atleast gain knowledge of tools and how they work and why you would use them is very helpful. He also showed me how to do bondo, sand cars and paint them many many years ago! 

It's so funny how astonished people are when they find out you change your own oil and drive a car that's a manual!


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

ReganSmash said:


> It's so funny how astonished people are when they find out you change your own oil and drive a car that's a manual!


true :thumbup:

:wave:


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

I'll play! I am also a girl, I drive this: (Currently undergoing major surgery )


----------



## kaitie.shultz (Nov 29, 2010)

I just got my '07 Jetta Wolfsburg this past summer and I love it! I'm slowly starting to learn more about cars as I go along. I already have a whole list of things I want to do to it as soon as I can. As you can see, I haven't done anything to the exterior so far. The only improvement so far is United Motorsports software.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

MissShortyJ said:


> I'll play! I am also a girl, I drive this: (Currently undergoing major surgery )


looks good. :thumbup: What kind of operation is she undergoing? :laugh:


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> looks good. :thumbup: What kind of operation is she undergoing? :laugh:


Well....here's a little progress. 










basically whole new front end. Full votex, Badgeless grill (Hood notch is filled right now), shaving front and rear bumpers...etc etc.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

hope everyones doin well on here havent been on in a while works been super busy ....


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

I tried to start a new thread since the one that was going strong for a year got locked..then I attempted for another one, but the guys are so immature that they got it locked..d*cks lol

so I'll add the new ones I have here. 

Hi ladies :wave:






























woohoo 70k


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> woohoo 70k


i just hit 90k in my jetta  that's why i bought the rabbit conv. so i could keep the miles down, i felt bad for making the dangerkart work so hard!


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

dangerkart said:


> i just hit 90k in my jetta  that's why i bought the rabbit conv. so i could keep the miles down, i felt bad for making the dangerkart work so hard!


I hear ya..I'm trying to get myself into a sh!tbox right now so I don't do that to the GTI..my job gives me a hefty one hour commute to and from work 

im lookin at a scubie snack :laugh:..the outbacks, so much fun in the snow


this is horrible quality b.c Im up in my office at work..but no matter where i park, which is always out of the way and no cars around, by lunch time people park next to me even when there's so many spots..i know it happens to us all but literally all the time lol


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

My work is pretty close but I have to give myself about an hour to get to school when on a normal day without traffic it's really only about 20 miles away. Very frustrating. The man and I are thinking about looking at a forrester to share since we're selling the s4 and want an awd car around. I had an impreza I sold for the jetta. No regrets but awd was a plus for sure.


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

I sold my K04 1.8T GTI right after I finished the turbo swap and replaced it with a Volvo S40 AWD. Don't get me wrong, the MkIV was a blast to drive but....

AWD + 5cyl turbo + 6 speed MT = Yes Please! 



Yeah, I can't stand when I select a secluded spot away from other cars only to come back to the car and find someone parked 2'' away from it :banghead:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

i really like the volvo s40s. do you still have that also?


----------



## 8V_Mk2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Moofluffen said:


> Yeah, I can't stand when I select a secluded spot away from other cars only to come back to the car and find someone parked 2'' away from it :banghead:


Yeah i totally get you! And it always happens to be the biggest lifted truck that drives like a d-bag.


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

dangerkart said:


> i really like the volvo s40s. do you still have that also?


It has a few things that annoy me, but yeah... the S40s are pretty nice 

I still have it, yes. It's on KW V1s with adjustable control arms (for mad camberz lol) and soon to be seeing some CCW Classics. Aside from that, it'll stay stock.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

Moofluffen said:


> I still have it, yes. It's on KW V1s with adjustable control arms (for mad camberz lol) and soon to be seeing some CCW Classics. Aside from that, it'll stay stock.


you have legit cars. and for this i applaud you.


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks, much appreciated 

The S2000 is actually my fiance's. I bought him some coilovers for Christmas, though :thumbup:

Refresh my memory, which car is yours?


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

dangerkart said:


> sitting mostly stock in the driveway about a month after i got it mk4 1.8t
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dangerkart said:


> in addition to the other vehicles.. just snagged this as the new daily and making the mk4 my project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those guys


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

dangerkart said:


> those guys


Ah yes, it's all coming back now. Looks like a clean collection! :thumbup:

What are your plans for the MkIV?


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

Moofluffen said:


> Ah yes, it's all coming back now. Looks like a clean collection! :thumbup:
> 
> What are your plans for the MkIV?


front/rear votex, gli skirts, half filling the handles, chip, merc alphards, bags, shaved bay, 04.5 trunk, hood notch filled, badgeless grill, shave the fenders, gt7036r, wire tuck, moving a lot around under the hood and possibly while the engine is out (reallllllly far down the road) it will be resprayed. there's a lot i want to do and not a lot that is certain at this point.


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

dangerkart said:


> front/rear votex, gli skirts, half filling the handles, chip, merc alphards, bags, shaved bay, 04.5 trunk, hood notch filled, badgeless grill, shave the fenders, gt7036r, wire tuck, moving a lot around under the hood and possibly while the engine is out (reallllllly far down the road) it will be resprayed. there's a lot i want to do and not a lot that is certain at this point.


Noooice. I always worry that a turbo of that size would have too much lag. Definitely post something up once it's in, I'm curious to hear your thoughts. Really though, screw turbo lag... once that thing is spooling it'll be monster! :thumbup:


----------



## BradR3211 (Dec 6, 2006)

8V_Mk2 said:


> Yeah i totally get you! And it always happens to be the biggest lifted truck that drives like a d-bag.


Some D-bag did that to my car twice in the same day, denting the door the second time. Needless to say, he never tried it again....


----------



## mattman-enterprises (Nov 12, 2010)

When I used to sell plates we sold pink ones all the time. Most where girls ordering I would assome. 

Check out these guys www.europeanplates.com they bought my old company and have a huge holiday discount going "HOLIDAYS" is the discount code. 










Girls who own dubs rock.


----------



## fox-16v (Jun 30, 2009)

Volkswagen chicks in my town are like unicorns... on top of that the handful i have met are all taken. At least there are some in this world :beer:


----------



## 8vof-fury (Jul 6, 2010)

*Ladys is pimps too*









This is my pride and joy!


----------



## valley_girl_GTI (Dec 4, 2010)

*This is my baby girl...*










This is my baby girl.... the vw boys around here have given her the names of RODRAPER and SHAFTMSTR... Dont know what to put on her euro plate lol


----------



## Rubbin_my_dub (Dec 6, 2010)

Haha I just bought my first dub =) MK2 GTI!! I


----------



## valley_girl_GTI (Dec 4, 2010)

builtvw said:


> i just dropped my car on h and r springs. cost 200bucks and theres barely any wheel gap it dropped about 2 inches and rides nice.


Race Land Springs would of been a hell of alot cheaper.... like $150.00 cheaper


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

valley_girl_GTI said:


> Race Land Springs would of been a hell of alot cheaper.... like $150.00 cheaper


So you're telling someone coils cost $50? ... Make sense


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

dangerkart said:


> So you're telling someone coils cost $50? ... Make sense


LOL




GotMyDub said:


> It happens...
> 
> 
> *Most of the girls I see in VW's around here, are driving mkIV jetta's with pink Roxy stickers on them.*
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Morning gals :wave: woohoo my winter tires will be on Saturday 

bring on the snizzow :beer:




Rubbin_my_dub said:


> Haha I just bought my first dub =) MK2 GTI!! I


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

More progress.  Hood notch filled. I should be getting it back tomorrow eace:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

effffff the north east im so sick of the cold and not bein able to work on my car outside without freezing... im over it and i think i might really move to florida... :banghead::screwy::facepalm:


----------



## mollyvrsix (Nov 3, 2009)

i'm sick of the cold too. i wanna detail my engine bay but i'm afraid i'll freeze to death 

i bought a new jetta though  91 carat, in capri green or dark teal cc metallic, which as far as i can gather is a pretty uncommon color. she's gotten new plugs and wires, a new ecu, brake lines, dipstick tube, pcv grommet, coolant temp sensor, alternator belt, battery terminals... then i got bmw bottlecaps and all new tires to go around so she's sitting pretty  it has great paint, almost zero rust. i love her. for the past few years, there has been an issue with it stalling out, and it's only had about 500 miles put on it since 06. i think i've conquered the problem though by fixing the giant vacuum leaks and getting new plugs and wires. now just some exhaust work, trim pieces, window regulators and shocks and i should have a great winter car

















with her brother, an 89 crx si, don't be hating!








and my current daily driver, an 03 s2000 in sebring silver with full red interior  too bad it's not really mine lol even though my boyfriend is the technical owner, we both know i love it more


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

almost done.... Shaved side markers :grinsanta:


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

DONE!


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

MissShortyJ said:


> DONE!


 thats a nice front end... me likey :biggrinsanta:


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

Spent all last week at the junkyard, got a new hatch for her so the dent will be no more, bumper clip so it's not hanging off. and plan on getting the quarter panel painted before march. 


Also finally got a tranny so I'll have a reverse that works now :biggrinsanta:


----------



## dubbchik (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll play too. Currently own a 91 carat. It's been hit yet again  so looks like my boyfriend and I are gonna start our project car. We've been talking about it for a long time. He has a stock front end for a mk4 GTI and we just happened to recently find a GTI with a wrecked front end! If he sells it to us for the right price...let the project begin!!! I'm really excited and I've pretty much got it planned out. Other than that I've owned 2 other VWs


----------



## dubbchik (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## $JoMoney$ (Jul 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## valley_girl_GTI (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

wakeupbaylee said:


> Spent all last week at the junkyard, got a new hatch for her so the dent will be no more, bumper clip so it's not hanging off. and plan on getting the quarter panel painted before march.
> 
> 
> Also finally got a tranny so I'll have a reverse that works now :biggrinsanta:


 omgah I would kill for a Harlequin!!


----------



## valley_girl_GTI (Dec 4, 2010)

Here is the numbers for a stage 2 (Not the stage 2+)....But this stage does not require to many upgrades... Just you exhaust and cold air intake .... 



UNITRONIC STAGE 2 
STOCK POWER: 200HP / 207LB-TQ 
UNITRONIC STAGE 2 : 255HP / 295LB-TQ 

Description: Performance Software Precisely Engineered to Run 20psi of Boost. 

Gas Type: Optimized for 93 Octane / 98 Ron gas 

Installation: Flashed directly through the (OBDII) Diagnostic port of your vehicle (10-15 minutes) 
Flash time is an approximation and may vary in some cases. 

Required Hardware: 
◦Turbo Back Exhaust System 
◦Cold Air Intake / Short Ram 

Recommended Hardware: 
◦Upgraded (DV) Diverter Valve 
◦Upgraded Intercooler


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

i'm confused as to why that (^^) was posted?


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

dangerkart said:


> i'm confused as to why that (^^) was posted?


 errr yeah... x2 :facepalm: 


They always advertise HP numbers at the crank, not actual WHP which is kinda misleading. This angers me slightly.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

Moofluffen said:


> errr yeah... x2 :facepalm:
> 
> 
> They always advertise HP numbers at the crank, not actual WHP which is kinda misleading. This angers me slightly.


 same, giac claims a 70-80hp gain but it was only about 40 awhp on the s4. they just try to reel in the people who won't think about that.


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

dangerkart said:


> same, giac claims a 70-80hp gain but it was only about 40 awhp on the s4. they just try to reel in the people who won't think about that.


 Exactly, the bigger number gets more attention. I however, would rather know what I'm going to get at the wheels! 

Jeez, if I actually got all the alleged HP gains for the mods on my MkIV I would have been making close to 300whp with a K04 setup  

Danger, have you started tearing down the motor in your MkIV yet?


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

Moofluffen said:


> Exactly, the bigger number gets more attention. I however, would rather know what I'm going to get at the wheels!
> 
> Jeez, if I actually got all the alleged HP gains for the mods on my MkIV I would have been making close to 300whp with a K04 setup
> 
> Danger, have you started tearing down the motor in your MkIV yet?


 why did i think you sold the mkiv?! but yeah i know what you mean i would have been a goddamn spaceship. 

unfortunately, i haven't gotten into the mkiv teardown yet. i am still playing with the rabbit trying to get it solid. it has been misfiring pretty badly, and getting really awful gas mileage. i pulled all my injectors, cleaned them out, and did a spray test and they seemed fine. i know i have an exhaust leak, but i'm wondering if there's another vacuum leak i'm not aware of. my boyfriend and i were focused on getting his rabbit running, then mine died, so right now i'm dd'ing the jetta. 

luckily, today is my last day of school for the semester, and i'll have a solid month of only work and lots of spare time to get this show on the road haha. or one show on, one show in the garage and in pieces


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

dangerkart said:


> why did i think you sold the mkiv?! but yeah i know what you mean i would have been a goddamn spaceship.
> 
> unfortunately, i haven't gotten into the mkiv teardown yet. i am still playing with the rabbit trying to get it solid. it has been misfiring pretty badly, and getting really awful gas mileage. i pulled all my injectors, cleaned them out, and did a spray test and they seemed fine. i know i have an exhaust leak, but i'm wondering if there's another vacuum leak i'm not aware of. my boyfriend and i were focused on getting his rabbit running, then mine died, so right now i'm dd'ing the jetta.
> 
> luckily, today is my last day of school for the semester, and i'll have a solid month of only work and lots of spare time to get this show on the road haha. or one show on, one show in the garage and in pieces


 Sorry, I guess that wasn't too clear lol... I actually did sell my MkIV just shy of 2 years ago. It was a fun car, but it was time to move on. 


Hmm, your Jetta is a VR or 1.8T? Wonder why it's misfiring so badly... coilpacks, plugs? I'm looking forward to seeing some build thread action once you get started on it!


----------



## jsurdo326 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ur cars name wouldnt happen to be Vincent would it


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

Moofluffen said:


> Sorry, I guess that wasn't too clear lol... I actually did sell my MkIV just shy of 2 years ago. It was a fun car, but it was time to move on.
> 
> 
> Hmm, your Jetta is a VR or 1.8T? Wonder why it's misfiring so badly... coilpacks, plugs? I'm looking forward to seeing some build thread action once you get started on it!


 Woops my turn to be unclear, my rabbit is the one having the misfire issues and poor fuel economy. The previous owner did a lambda system delete, which could be a factor. So I'm going to try to restore that system, do some cam timing and replace some plugs here and there.. See what I can do.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

engine will probably go in this weekend and then we start the job of making it a manual ..woot woot..


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

jsurdo326 said:


> Ur cars name wouldnt happen to be Vincent would it


 Lol, Hello James ! :grinsanta:


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

dangerkart said:


> Woops my turn to be unclear, my rabbit is the one having the misfire issues and poor fuel economy. The previous owner did a lambda system delete, which could be a factor. So I'm going to try to restore that system, do some cam timing and replace some plugs here and there.. See what I can do.


 Ahhh the Rabbit is misfiring, I see... Hmm, it's the 1.8L 8V?


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

Moofluffen said:


> Ahhh the Rabbit is misfiring, I see... Hmm, it's the 1.8L 8V?


 Yes it is. And it's not really misfiring... It's more like prefiring. It only happens at startup. Once it's running and driving it's smooth as can be and runs like a dream. It's being a pain in the ass. I retimed the engine. Tried adjusting the a/f mixture. I really want to restore the lambda and see if that helps because it could still be running rich. Once I restore that then I think it will be easier to figure out if something else is wrong.


----------



## Wolfsburg_Haleyyy (Dec 8, 2010)

This is my girl. She's extremely stock right now, however brand new to me. 2001 Jetta Wolfsburg 1.8t. Took the BBS' off for the winter, bought some stock Jetta wheels, they look silly. Since my BBS are 2 piece, I'm going to take them apart, paint the lip some shade of pink, then paint the centers black. My calipers are a horrible sky blue, I'm going to paint them the same pink. I'm just trying to make it obvious that my car belongs to a girl. Any ideas, let me know!


----------



## Wolfsburg_Haleyyy (Dec 8, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


>



Definitely saw this car at Broke.Down. Diggin' the wheels. :thumbup: Are they powder coated? I noticed they were chipping just a tiny bit.


----------



## AntuanetteVW (Jun 15, 2007)

Here are my latest dubs...



















And my first VW tattoo...


----------



## leahhhmarie (Sep 25, 2006)

hey girlies, love seeing all these other lady driven dubs!  

i'm a vw chick myself, i've owned 3 of them an 86 cabby and a new beetle. but one day i popped out a baby and decided it was time to upgrade to a 4 door vw. so i now own a 2001 vw golf 1.8t, i love the fact that i can have the convenience of the 4 door but still have the fun of the 1.8.

here are a few pics of her as she sits today.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad you posted Leah. Your golf looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

AntuanetteVW said:


> Here are my latest dubs...
> And my first VW tattoo...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

And my first VW tattoo...








[/QUOTE]

thats nastyyy. what are those wheels called?


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

neverfolloww said:


> And my first VW tattoo...


thats nastyyy. what are those wheels called?[/QUOTE]

votex snowflakes :thumbup:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

legit tattoo! and i like your cabby  ps that glow golf place looks sketch


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

wakeupbaylee said:


> Spent all last week at the junkyard, got a new hatch for her so the dent will be no more, bumper clip so it's not hanging off. and plan on getting the quarter panel painted before march.
> 
> 
> Also finally got a tranny so I'll have a reverse that works now :biggrinsanta:


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

bingbongplop3 said:


>


Oh ****. :thumbdown: Not fun.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

i guess that brings us down to 263 harlequins now!


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

jhouse81 said:


> 1. there are plenty of ladies into volkswagens.
> 2. don't call them "dubs"
> 3. please don't refer to your car as "him" unless you are 16.
> 4. here is my piece -


 
I can't find a picture of him, but I have a 79 'bit C diesel 4dr named boris :screwy:

oh, and I'm not 16, or a girl...


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Wolfsburg_Haleyyy said:


> Definitely saw this car at Broke.Down. Diggin' the wheels. :thumbup: Are they powder coated? I noticed they were chipping just a tiny bit.



Yea theyre def chipping lol..im not too picky or worried bout
it. Its krylon paint not powdercoated.


----------



## Wolfsburg_Haleyyy (Dec 8, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> Yea theyre def chipping lol..im not too picky or worried bout
> it. Its krylon paint not powdercoated.


hahaha. yeahh. it's not a big deal. I'm going to paint my stock BBS' black and i'm going to do the lips and the calipers a dark pink. the calipers are some ugly sky blue now


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

bingbongplop3 said:


>


What happened?


----------



## DinahEurotrash (Jan 4, 2011)

whats up! im a girl with a C32 AMG. i know its not a vw but ive had my fair share of euros. I own a mk3 cabby but my brother drives it most of the time :/


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

That is so sad ((((((


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> hey there. Hope you enjoy your gti :thumbup:
> 
> Guess I'll whore my car around a lil more :laugh:


 FYI it looks like part of your plate it blocking your SMIC duct. Do you have a FMIC or something?


----------



## CheriFriend (Dec 18, 2009)

Im a girl too, and I am obsessed with these cars. I have a 20th AE jazz blue, and I love working on it and learning more about it. I cant wait to do more to my car and meet more people would love these cars just as much as I do!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## ontheairship (Feb 18, 2010)

Gabi R32 said:


> I am a girl with a vw , I have a mk5 .:R32 turbo. It is my first vw and coming from a Honda i *love* it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jealous


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

does anyone on here appreciate the old school? or am i alone in my mk1 & 2 world :facepalm:


----------



## fahrvergnugen657 (Aug 31, 2010)

haha well it was real... but im truck shopping now. moving on to my 2nd passion...


----------



## s.tran (Jan 3, 2011)

my dream girl is a girl that enjoys and loves vw's as much as i do..someone that i have to compete with for whos dub is better....so far havent found that girl yet haha:laugh:


----------



## JKHTDI (Nov 7, 2010)

haha mine will always be better than yours


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

wow i liked this thread at first and now its just  ... no one posts anything they are doing.. its all just bs talk... vortex is becoming a lost cause it seems... its been reduced to painters tape, rusted hoods and cars so low that you cant really drive them. hummmm... maybe im just gettin old.


----------



## JKHTDI (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm pretty new to vortex, but it seems like you're right on the money... most of the cool builds seemed to happen before the economy turned south... it doesn't look like people are really doing much these days and I have a feeling that's why :-/


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

JKHTDI said:


> I'm pretty new to vortex, but it seems like you're right on the money... most of the cool builds seemed to happen before the economy turned south... it doesn't look like people are really doing much these days and I have a feeling that's why :-/


It's because most of the people doing the builds aren't posting them as much. I know plenty of people doing awesome builds and not saying much on here. Also, the majority of the forum is 16 year olds with their first mkiv's, not putting a lot of hope in them personally.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

you both are 100% right...


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Once I start the motor build on my GTI I won't be posting a "build thread". There's just far too much "lower it." and other comments but no real constructive criticism or pertinent thoughts posted in threads. It's just pointless , really.

/rant.


----------



## wantabunny (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree with the last few posts. It seems the economy has really taken its toll on project and second/weekend cars. All I've seen for sale locally are pristine cars owned for 10+ years by the same person who's struggling for cash and has to sell their toy or rolling shells/half finished projects that no one can afford to work on. Well that and riced out mk4's 

The girlfriend and I each have a mk5 jetta. They're each of our first cars and we love them! I grew up in a family of all girls with a very "traditional" father so everything I know about my car I'm learning as I go. My mom also drives a passat so we're one big family of vw girls! Dying to get a rabbit and hopefully fix it up for the little brother (my gf's not mine lol) who just moved up here for school. He's got a mk5 at home but her parents wont let him have it. Come to think of it...there's alot of VW in my family 

I'm no photographer...


















Mine's the white one, hers is the blue.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

ha ha yes the lower it comment is perhaps my fav. lets buy some cheap sh!tty coilovers so i can bounce around and distroy my oil pan. instead of buying decent coilovers, set to a resonable hight, ment for better handling....


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> ha ha yes the lower it comment is perhaps my fav. lets buy some cheap sh!tty coilovers so i can bounce around and distroy my oil pan. instead of buying decent coilovers, set to a resonable hight, ment for better handling....


Or you could buy quality coils, slam it, and learn to avoid hitting pot holes.. I daily my vr mk2 with the pan inches from the ground, on KW's with zero destroyed pans. It's all about the driver.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

my1stgolf said:


> does anyone on here appreciate the old school? or am i alone in my mk1 & 2 world :facepalm:


I'd marry a girl with a beatup mk1 before I date a girl w/ a shiny mk4+

but only if she shares the garage, and brings her own tools. :laugh:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

vastxpunk said:


> Or you could buy quality coils, slam it, and learn to avoid hitting pot holes.. I daily my vr mk2 with the pan inches from the ground, on KW's with zero destroyed pans. It's all about the driver.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


kw's were awful. better than rokkor's or something but still not the best. that's what was on the s4 and not that any oil pans were destroyed but i've driven better handling coils by far.


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

tSoG-84bit said:


> I'd marry a girl with a beatup mk1 before I date a girl w/ a shiny mk4+
> 
> but only if she shares the garage, and brings her own tools. :laugh:


someone take me out of my mk4 misery! i need to move to the mk1 side.


----------



## 2000mk4gti (Jan 12, 2011)

papa_vw said:


> :laugh: I agree with that comment. And I absolutely hate the term "dubber". It sounds like some punk kid with a beat up watercooled Volkswagen who has little or no appreciation for Volkswagen's past. :beer:


true so I guess since we should all appreciate volkswagens past we are all jewish killers and praise fuher? hahaha dude chill there just beautiful cars and certain people like u and myself drive them nothing more nor less.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

2000mk4gti said:


> true so I guess since we should all appreciate volkswagens past we are all jewish killers and praise fuher? hahaha dude chill there just beautiful cars and certain people like u and myself drive them nothing more nor less.


....uhhhhwut. I know you tried there but your comment fell about ten yards short of making any actual sense whatsoever. That's not relative to what he/she was saying in the slightest.


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

dangerkart said:


> kw's were awful. better than rokkor's or something but still not the best. that's what was on the s4 and not that any oil pans were destroyed but i've driven better handling coils by far.


I'm going to politely disagree with that. 1500 dollar coils are FAR better than rokkors, racelands, jom, fk, and all the bs entry level coils. I'd compare the ride, at an extremely low setting, to a set of H&R's.


Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## wantabunny (Jan 11, 2011)

what happened to this thread :thumbdown:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

wantabunny said:


> what happened to this thread :thumbdown:


who are you... hahaha
edit for clarification: you posted two days ago, there's not been much happening since you posted to make it worthy of "what happened to this thread" :screwy:
try contributing something to it besides that and see how that helps rather than trash it?

also, vastxpunk, i won't argue with you there! they're obviously much better coils that rokkors, racelands, ect. i just wouldn't get them again. also, the audi was a snow masher, so if you're dd'ing it, i guess they're fine (still not my favorite, don't know if they're the best to handle stage 2+). all in all, just next time i would do something different (air ride :laugh


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

wantabunny said:


> what happened to this thread :thumbdown:


X2


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

dangerkart said:


> It's because most of the people doing the builds aren't posting them as much. I know plenty of people doing awesome builds and not saying much on here. Also, the majority of the forum is 16 year olds with their first mkiv's, not putting a lot of hope in them personally.


THIS ^^^^^

Many people are just doing theyr buid and not showing them....wonder why......too many haters and "experts" that never picked up a wrench :sly: .


----------



## wantabunny (Jan 11, 2011)

dangerkart said:


> who are you... hahaha
> edit for clarification: you posted two days ago, there's not been much happening since you posted to make it worthy of "what happened to this thread" :screwy:
> try contributing something to it besides that and see how that helps rather than trash it?
> 
> also, vastxpunk, i won't argue with you there! they're obviously much better coils that rokkors, racelands, ect. i just wouldn't get them again. also, the audi was a snow masher, so if you're dd'ing it, i guess they're fine (still not my favorite, don't know if they're the best to handle stage 2+). all in all, just next time i would do something different (air ride :laugh


back off...hahaha 
No one was trashing anything. I'm sorry that I didn't grow up under a hood, but I'm learning as I go. Again I meant no disrespect or anything just wondering where everyone went with their cars. Any progress anyone? How about one big fat 2011 update? It seems like everyone was really excited for the first 5 or so pages and then it slowly died down (like most threads do) there were a few wicked tattoos and then everyone started wondering (not just me) where did all the girl with vw's go?


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

goin back in this 









just rebuilt 1.7 putting in rabbit this weekend. i am a girl and i have 3 vw's which i work on all year round. I dont post too much because if my car isnt slammed or turboed no one gives a sh!t and has nothing nice to say.


----------



## Amberliscious (Sep 30, 2010)

I have nothing new to report. 

Well, I got GLI headlights put in my GL.
No, I didn't do it. I use to work on my air cooled, but I don't get into the Jetta much. I'm single - I like to have excuses to go visit my hot mechanic, lol.

I don't plan on doing anything to my suspension or engine. Stock **** ain't broke, so why fix it?
There's nothing special about my car really, I've posted my interior - no one cared even thought it turned out better than some of the guys that I've seen posted.... 


Take care ladies, and good luck with your projects!


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

awe, there isnt much to do on a gl anyways. i have a mk4 golf gl and all ive done to it is aftermarket headlights, tinted sidemarkers, euro tails, blacked out emblems, and stubby antenna. ill prolly lower it at some point and i have a set of audi tt wheels i have to polish up and put on. but 2.0's are slow no matter what you do so its all cosmetic in the end. I have been pondering putting a 16v in the mk2 may be a spring project, we will see.


----------



## Amberliscious (Sep 30, 2010)

Yep. I've switched tail lights & antennas, oem markers for smoked. Got R line monster mats. Installed the cup holder over the radio, and put in an arm rest. 

It came with steelies, but atleast I've gotten a set of 15" aluminum wheels since then. When the right set comes along I'd like to go a bit bigger, but I haven't seen anything I really want to go for.

Now that I did the interior I am switching all the plastic components inside from grey to black. Eventually I'll find some black seats instead of the crappy grey.

I may lower it, whenever those things get to the point of replacement.

And I am fine with being slow. I've had enough tickets anyways. Not like I really even speed, the cops just don't have much to do. I think there's someone else with a similar car around, because every time I get pulled over they ask if it's really mine, and say they just pulled it over not too long ago. I've heard that story twice.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

where in florida are you at? the plan is to move down there before next winter because im sick of the cold.


----------



## adam the caveman (Sep 9, 2010)

that's hella funny. nice cabby btw. dont seen enough of them slammed on their nuts like that


----------



## wantabunny (Jan 11, 2011)

my1stgolf said:


> where in florida are you at? the plan is to move down there before next winter because im sick of the cold.


Not that this was necessarily for me but I'm down in Orlando and currently house hunting and there are some INSANE deals right now. My friend is a realtor so he's helping us out and he's also looking so we're constantly driving around looking at houses. Could get you his contact info if you're interested. I've lived all over Florida from a house on the water in Tampa bay to a 40 acre farm south of Ocala and I really like Orlando the best. 

And by the way :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: on your car. Everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## wantabunny (Jan 11, 2011)

Amberliscious said:


> Yep. I've switched tail lights & antennas, oem markers for smoked. Got R line monster mats. Installed the cup holder over the radio, and put in an arm rest.
> 
> It came with steelies, but atleast I've gotten a set of 15" aluminum wheels since then. When the right set comes along I'd like to go a bit bigger, but I haven't seen anything I really want to go for.
> 
> ...


That sucks! My friend drives an orange eclipse and her registration says its white. She's gotten pulled over a few times for speeding and the cops always think the car is stolen. The only way she gets out of it is that her name is on her registration and everything matched her license.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

wantabunny said:


> Not that this was necessarily for me but I'm down in Orlando and currently house hunting and there are some INSANE deals right now. My friend is a realtor so he's helping us out and he's also looking so we're constantly driving around looking at houses. Could get you his contact info if you're interested. I've lived all over Florida from a house on the water in Tampa bay to a 40 acre farm south of Ocala and I really like Orlando the best.
> 
> And by the way :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: on your car. Everyone has to start somewhere.


Thats nuts, Orlando is where im headed. Is there a decent amount of vw's around there?


----------



## adam the caveman (Sep 9, 2010)

just rebuilt 1.7 putting in rabbit this weekend. i am a girl and i have 3 vw's which i work on all year round. I dont post too much because if my car isnt slammed or turboed no one gives a sh!t and has nothing nice to say.[/QUOTE]

...im glad someone else feels the same way. respect.:thumbup:


----------



## Amberliscious (Sep 30, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> where in florida are you at? the plan is to move down there before next winter because im sick of the cold.


I am in Bradenton. North of Sarasota, Just south of St.Pete & Tampa Bay. About 2 hours from Orlando. We dont have lots of stuff to do like Orlando, but it's quiet, not too crowded, and not far from anything. 

There are more older folks here I guess, but all the 20 & 30 somethings are down to earth, friendly people. I was born and raised here and I love it. I may leave this city eventually, but I will never move out of FL. I love sunshine and sweat too much!

Theres a decent population of VW people around here. I would say theres about 50 - 60 people I know of in the Bradenton/Sarasota area. But this is counting both air and water cooleds. And of course theres lots of people I dont know.


----------



## wantabunny (Jan 11, 2011)

my1stgolf said:


> Thats nuts, Orlando is where im headed. Is there a decent amount of vw's around there?


I drive a mk5 right now and I'm just getting into the "mk1 scene". There's a ton of wow this jetta was cheap and a good car let me buy it people. No lie every other car you see is a mk5 VW but I'm sure that's just because that's what I drive so I notice it more. I have seen a few pristine VW's on craigslist in my hunt for the new bunny but I've never been to a meet up or car show or anythhing. Orlando is BIG though so if there's a million VW peole here there's a good possiblility Ive just never run into them.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

neverfolloww said:


> someone take me out of my mk4 misery! i need to move to the mk1 side.


do you want a coupe/sedan? jetta? rabbit? cabriolet? what tools do you bring to this relationship? any experience w/ a welder/painter/torch/etc? :laugh:




my1stgolf said:


> goin back in this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only thing I'd change is fuel. once you go clack, you never go back. otherwise :thumbup: for mk1 that you can drive without swerving to miss pebbles.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

:




tSoG-84bit said:


> do you want a coupe/sedan? jetta? rabbit? cabriolet? what tools do you bring to this relationship? any experience w/ a welder/painter/torch/etc? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

what the hell happened here


----------



## BumbleBeeMK3 (Feb 26, 2009)

Well after reading the posts on all 14 pages of this thread, I'm a little hesitant to put my *dub* on here lol. You'd think the ladies of the VW scene would rally together instead of just adding to the haterade. Ohhhh well. :laugh:

This is mine. '98 2.0 Turbo'd Ginster GTI by fifteen52 Designs.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

good stuff ... how much hp you gettin out of that 8v turbo?


----------



## MissSixtyGLi (Apr 26, 2005)

that's nice.


----------



## Oliver 8v (Oct 19, 2010)

My baby. He hasn't had a lot of work done but he's been detailed more than once. 
I drove up to Pennsylvania with a friend and pushed him out of a bush and took him back home. He had minor surface rust.

Other than that. I do most of my work to my car, my husband helps. He's got his own car to attend to.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

ok this is not me hating just me giving an opinion.
none of this belongs .....


















in this car....









but once again that is an opinion . i just dont get it... and i probably never will.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Nice rabbit!!:thumbup: I'm going to post mine up again, its been awhile since I posted in this thread!
I'm hoping to have it atleast running this summer, espically vag fair.:thumbup:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> ok this is not me hating just me giving an opinion.
> none of this belongs .....
> 
> 
> ...


I think the interior doesn't match it's exterior. The inside need's to be more classicly OEM clean. IMO

Exterior =:heart:


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

Bumblebee...WOW that is a very nice Dub. I refuse to go back and read the rest of the posts in this thread...Id rather just start from your post foward. I won't post up my EOS just yet, she is a bit under construction right now, just some minor tweaks. Again a very nice and well done MK3.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

shes almost done, just picked up some wheels for her too


----------



## ProStreetDriver (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow this is awesome... Out of all the other car forums I've ever been a member of, I can't even say there is half of the girls on the other forums than compared to here.


Car girls are truly amazing!


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

What did I stumble upon here half of these cars are nicer than mine:laugh: good **** ladies keep it up:thumbup: miss bumblebee mk3 I like ur ass... I mean the ginster get ur mind outa the gutter but seriously I like it it's different... 98' no? Does that have all the yellow stitched shizzel inside?


----------



## her_dub219 (Dec 22, 2010)

OP here. Had to make a new account. Every things lookin good! So far.. the only thing done different to mine is that the rubstrips are painted. Oh and I have a working antenna :laugh:
A lot has gone wrong too 

Adding some stickers this weekend


----------



## ConfesS4 (Jan 13, 2001)

I have a good friend who used to drive an MK4 GTI 1.8T 5speed... later sold it and now drives a 2010 Scirocco 1.4 TSI 6speed. (this is not in the States obviously, but it still counts)


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

her_dub219 said:


> A lot has gone wrong too
> 
> Adding some stickers this weekend


 :facepalm:

i confused


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

ConfesS4 said:


> I have a good friend who used to drive an MK4 GTI 1.8T 5speed... later sold it and now drives a 2010 Scirocco 1.4 TSI 6speed. (this is not in the States obviously, but it still counts)


oh i hate newer cars but lord i would love to own a new scirocco


----------



## BumbleBeeMK3 (Feb 26, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> good stuff ... how much hp you gettin out of that 8v turbo?


Haven't dyno'd it yet, but hope to this summer. The original owner who did all the turbo work took it to a dyno back in '04 and it was running about 231hp and boosting 18psi. It's running 10psi now. 




DubsNpugs said:


> Bumblebee...WOW that is a very nice Dub. I refuse to go back and read the rest of the posts in this thread...Id rather just start from your post foward. I won't post up my EOS just yet, she is a bit under construction right now, just some minor tweaks. Again a very nice and well done MK3.


Thanks! Haha that's what I should of done. Oh well. Can't wait to see your EOS!




sweetrocco420 said:


> What did I stumble upon here half of these cars are nicer than mine:laugh: good **** ladies keep it up:thumbup: miss bumblebee mk3 I like ur ass... I mean the ginster get ur mind outa the gutter but seriously I like it it's different... 98' no? Does that have all the yellow stitched shizzel inside?


Haha well thanks! I like it too. :laugh: It's got the yellow stitched rear seats. The fronts were replaced with Momo racing seats. Black and yellow, black and yellow.


----------



## BumbleBeeMK3 (Feb 26, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

:thumbup::thumbup: That's badass!


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

i secretly want to dyno my 1.7L 84 rabbit hahaha prolly get around 75hp if that :laugh:


----------



## DubStat (Jul 23, 2009)

So much hate from girls on mkv's in here. :sly:

I get girls in mine


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

That's cause anything newer than a mk3 is just plain old gay:thumbup: unless it's a new scirocco of course! Mk 4's are chillin I guess they always seem to make me money damn problematic things...:laugh: miss mk3bumblebee:wave: I think I'm in love any interest in moving to pa?:laugh:


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

So much estrogen in this thread, but I look forward to finding a girl who has the same taste in cars that I do... then keeping her.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

BumbleBeeMK3;70045721[/QUOTE said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: That's badass!


Thanks, really appreciate the compliment. :thumbup:


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

gotta find me a girl with a dub:banghead:


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

Ewinkdub04 said:


> gotta find me a girl with a dub:banghead:


Find a girl into imports in general and stear her in the right direction.


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

sweetrocco420 said:


> That's cause anything newer than a mk3 is just plain old gay:thumbup: unless it's a new scirocco of course! Mk 4's are chillin I guess they always seem to make me money damn problematic things...:laugh: miss mk3bumblebee:wave: I think I'm in love any interest in moving to pa?:laugh:


Or perhaps some of us that have newer ones spent so much time and money on the old ones that we needed a break and a warranty:laugh:. However, we should not be discounted as to our love for any dub...new or old.


----------



## BumbleBeeMK3 (Feb 26, 2009)

sweetrocco420 said:


> miss mk3bumblebee:wave: I think I'm in love any interest in moving to pa?:laugh:



Haha no way! I'd rather move to Florida.


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

vastxpunk said:


> Find a girl into imports in general and stear her in the right direction.


yeah that could deff work too haha:thumbup:


----------



## wantabunny (Jan 11, 2011)

easiest way to solve all your problems is to be a girl with a dub...and find yourself a girl with a dub! everyone wins


----------



## panheadjdhess (Oct 18, 2008)

Who cares, male, female, inbetween, it's a dubbin home. Next we need a Vortex forum for Women like we need BET TV, as if that isn't racists as it is.:facepalm:


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

Mine:


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Juice Box - I love your MkIII!! Makes me miss having a MkIII even more haha.


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

You're my favouritest girl with a dub.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Juice Box said:


> Thank you.


I've heard alot about you from steph:laugh:

OWned numero 15


----------



## Tala (Sep 7, 2010)

:thumbup:I'm glad I'm not the only girl on here who owns and drives a "guys" car aka the GTI...nothing done to mine. It's all stock with the exception of the rubber floor mats...I want to get it paid off before doing anything to it. I really need to get pics but it needs a good bath first...just been too lazy to do it and when I think about it doing it there's rain in the forecast.


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

Long Live the MK3. said:


> You're my favouritest girl with a dub.






MissHood said:


> I've heard alot about you from steph:laugh:
> 
> OWned numero 15


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

ut oh meredith is on here pimpin now  ..... hey mer its Tracy :wave:


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

Pffff... pimpin on the interwebz, no such thing!


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Long Live the MK3. said:


> Pffff... pimpin on the interwebz, no such thing!


i want some tvs in my wheels and sh!t.... pimp my ride style.. :facepalm:


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Tracy!


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

needs to get warm so i can see the vr in person


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

my1stgolf said:


> i want some tvs in my wheels and sh!t.... pimp my ride style.. :facepalm:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Long Live the MK3. said:


>


haha priceless ... um i thnk i need to steal that for my sig


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

Do it uppppppp, so who's gunna be my lady with a dub? :wave:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Juice Box said:


>


Hopefully I dont have you confused for someone eles, but Steph also had a mullberry mk3 golf








^this is steph's car, she's also a chick. .:thumbup:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

that sure is a perdy mulberry


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

MissHood said:


> Hopefully I dont have you confused for someone eles, but Steph also had a mullberry mk3 golf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Memory, not Mulberry. Hers was a 96? 2.0, mine is a 95 VR. :thumbup:

The  face was because of the :laugh:.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Juice Box said:


> Memory, not Mulberry. Hers was a 96? 2.0, mine is a 95 VR. :thumbup:
> 
> The  face was because of the :laugh:.


 
Dont you have a database to tend to, or something?


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

BarryV said:


> Dont you have a database to tend to, or something?


I'm home sick today so no!


----------



## Nickerz (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey LADIES! Name's Nichole. Just got my first VW 3 weeks ago. Its totaled so working on the rebuild right now! Excited to finally get it on the road!!!! Nice to see more girls interested in cars. I always got made fun of for being interested in a car. Married a mechanic and autobody man and hes been teaching me everything I know!


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> i secretly want to dyno my 1.7L 84 rabbit hahaha prolly get around 75hp if that :laugh:


my boyfriend and i went and picked up an 80 diesel bunny and were totally set on dyno'ing it, but then it blew up  i'm willing to bet money i would have gotten 50hp out of it


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

DubStat said:


> So much hate from girls on mkv's in here. :sly:
> 
> I get girls in mine


SICK!


----------



## DubStat (Jul 23, 2009)

EUROBORA8V said:


> SICK!


why thank you!


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

Nickerz said:


> Hey LADIES! Name's Nichole. Just got my first VW 3 weeks ago. Its totaled so working on the rebuild right now! Excited to finally get it on the road!!!! Nice to see more girls interested in cars. I always got made fun of for being interested in a car. Married a mechanic and autobody man and hes been teaching me everything I know!


im following your build:thumbup: you inspired me to start a build thread too lucky you have someone teaching you along the way with money work and such:thumbup:


----------



## DubStat (Jul 23, 2009)

neverfolloww said:


> im following your build:thumbup: you inspired me to start a build thread too lucky you have someone teaching you along the way with money work and such:thumbup:


you should go build something in your build thread. not much going on there.


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

DubStat said:


> you should go build something in your build thread. not much going on there.


i just started it last night, havent had the car for long. doin werk in two weeks and small progress in between then


----------



## DubStat (Jul 23, 2009)

neverfolloww said:


> i just started it last night, havent had the car for long. doin werk in two weeks and small progress in between then


 oh sorry didnt realize when you posted it. and i didnt mean it in a negative way, just like build threads hah. and goodluck


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

DubStat said:


> oh sorry didnt realize when you posted it. and i didnt mean it in a negative way, just like build threads hah. and goodluck


yeahh it seems girl threads get more comments then boys so mine got lengthy quick hahaha. thanks though!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Juice Box said:


> Memory, not Mulberry. Hers was a 96? 2.0, mine is a 95 VR. :thumbup:
> 
> The  face was because of the :laugh:.


 Memory:thumbup: Yah, I wasn't sure if she sold it yet, that was a fun little car to drive, even for a 2.0.

:laugh::wave:

So, what do you ladies do to support you Vw addiction?


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay no idea how I missed this thread either! Here are mine

This has staggered OZ Mito's on it now - its stage 2+ Revo now, but going to tear it down next winter and do all new internals and a bt


This is in my storage unit now staying warm and the plate isn't zip tied on anymore 
It's got a ported, polished, cam'd and carb'd 8v. When it goes will probably do a 1.8T swap
(You can see my daily mk3 Jetta in the background)


I used to be into Nissan's (had 6 or 7 different z cars over the years) and muscle cars before that. It's my son Ryan's fault that I'm addicted to VW's now  He has a built VR mk2 GLI and a mk2 diesel. So between us we have all the generations covered except mk4 and mk6...


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

MissHood said:


> :laugh::wave:
> 
> So, what do you ladies do to support you Vw addiction?


buy wheels i never finish and cars that just sit.... :screwy:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

meechelle said:


> Okay no idea how I missed this thread either! Here are mine
> 
> This has staggered OZ Mito's on it now - its stage 2+ Revo now, but going to tear it down next winter and do all new internals and a bt
> 
> ...


wana be my mommy :heart:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> wana be my mommy :heart:


Oh my... :laugh:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

haha im just jokin ... my father hates vw's with a passion so its nice to see a mom who loves em.


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

MissHood said:


> Memory:thumbup: Yah, I wasn't sure if she sold it yet, that was a fun little car to drive, even for a 2.0.
> 
> :laugh::wave:


I don't know if she has, but my friend Marissa was supposed to be buying it. It is a neat car and a rare color.


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

DubStat said:


> you should go build something in your build thread. not much going on there.


:facepalm:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

PSU said:


> Oh my... :laugh:


You be nice Andrew!!


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

With no garage at my house  Polishing a set of teardrops for the cabby is about the only work I have going on right now


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

So here's this years plans for the cabby 



Clean up the engine bay - get rid of the old CIS crap that the po tie wrapped to the fire wall
Proper fuel line
New steering rack because the old one is scary - going to manual rack
Paint the motor - probably black
Paint the bay - probably plum crazy purple






Fix the leaky passenger window seal
Paint the front bumper - it should be color matched to the car, but the car didn't have one when I bought it last spring
Install all the parts I've been accumulating! Carpet, antenna, moldings, trunk piston, duck bill...




And put the polished teardrops on (when I finish polishing them - see previous post) with the set of 155/55/14's that I've had in my shed since last September

Did this stuff last year:
JOM coilovers (was necessary due to a strut collapsing when I was driving)
Upper strut bar
All new brakes - rotors, pads, drums, shoes
4 new wheel bearings
Bunch of electrical nonsense
New TT motor mounts 
I'm sure I've forgotten to list stuff
MK2 Recaro Trophys - front and rear


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

meechelle said:


> You be nice Andrew!!


As always. :laugh:

Can't wait to see the Cabby when it's finished. Your plans sound solid. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

PSU said:


> As always. :laugh:
> 
> Can't wait to see the Cabby when it's finished. Your plans sound solid. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks! Will probably really get going on this stuff when I get back from ToD/WitW, weather should be decent by then

I'm really itching to get it out and start driving it, but I'd freeze since the heat is pretty weak (only defroster setting works (oh yeah that's another thing, install the new temperature selector unit I bought forever ago)


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

meechelle said:


> Thanks! Will probably really get going on this stuff when I get back from ToD/WitW, weather should be decent by then


:thumbup::thumbup:

So.. I hate to ask. Will the MKV be neglected?


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

PSU said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> So.. I hate to ask. Will the MKV be neglected?


Noooo not in the long run! I've got big plans for the gti. Complete tear down and rebuild of the motor basically - Ferrea valves, IE/JE piston/rods, bt probably at gt2871r (and all the accessories). Peloquin diff, Southbend clutch, Driveshaftshop axles... 

Probably won't tackle any of this until next winter due to needing about 10k for all this 

Cabby stuff is way less expensive

Short term stuff for the gti is some cosmetics - smoked blinker turns, rear wiper delete. Also need to solve my boost fluctuations/fueling issues. It's most likely completely carboned up valves, Its not coils or spark plugs causing my misfires and fuel codes. I guess it could be injectors as well though. Hmmm also need strut mounts. Probably some other maintenance stuff since I just hit 102k. (did the timing belt last spring along with the hpfp, cam follower and intake cam)


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

^ Good to hear that it won't be neglected.

I was going to ask how many miles you were up to now... 102k! 

I was actually disappointed with the the in.pro. blinker signals. They are just a clear lens with black housing.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

meechelle said:


> So here's this years plans for the cabby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is what i like to see in this thread... girls building cars cant wait to see where this goes opcorn:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

PSU said:


> ^ Good to hear that it won't be neglected.
> 
> I was going to ask how many miles you were up to now... 102k!
> 
> I was actually disappointed with the the in.pro. blinker signals. They are just a clear lens with black housing.


Well I bought the gti new in July 06 and I love to drive it! So even with storing it most winters I've racked up the miles. 

Driving to NC to drive the twisty's with .:R friends, hitting H2o in MD and other out of state events adds up - but I wouldn't miss that stuff :beer:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> this is what i like to see in this thread... girls building cars cant wait to see where this goes opcorn:


:thumbup:


----------



## shedubs426 (Sep 21, 2008)

mhmmmmmmm:wave:


----------



## JessRabbid (Dec 6, 2009)

super jealous of all the builds in here, i cant wait to be back to working on mine. 

anyone in the northeast can tell you the winter up here was the worst weve had in years, so i havent even pulled the bunbun out of the garage, but possibly tomorrow we'll be re attaching the axles so we can tow it to my new house, where ill have a driveway i can use to work on it.

re-link to my build thread:
http://cteurospec.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1307

i keep it off vortex just because im not really about dealing with the haterade, id rather post it in my local forum where my friends can keep up with what im doing


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

My gf isn't too big on the vortex but she's into it:thumbup: I'll snap sum pics when we put her euro rad support and mk4 look a likes in... I'll sneek em up on here:laugh: she's rippin a m3 cabby she wants to do n abf setup love my woman tryin to talk her into a vr swap butttttt she wants to do somethin a lol different and I think over winter I'll get it painted for her.... The colors a secret though I've googled and nothin showed:thumbup:


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

any girl on here want to be my gf?


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

Ewinkdub04 said:


> any girl on here want to be my gf?


Sorry boss I got dibs.


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

Haven't seen either of the Mk2's in a while but I know they're here somewhere.... :laugh:


----------



## This_Guy (Nov 6, 2010)

Ewinkdub04 said:


> any girl on here want to be my gf?


:facepalm:


----------



## her_dub219 (Dec 22, 2010)

This_Guy said:


> :facepalm:


Hahahaha.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

what the hell :what:......


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Ewinkdub04 said:


> any girl on here want to be my gf?


probably not! :what:


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

darn


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

ordering stg2 clutch kit from ecs for my mk4 jetta. hit 92k miles, clutch started slipping, so figured might as well upgrade. i've never changed a clutch before, this will be my test run. 

and for now been driving the cabby and it has been the best winter car ever (go figure). and what with rising gas prices i very much like filling up with regular much more than premium :facepalm:

the only thing i have done this winter is install the original stereo in the cabby. which kicks ass, cassettes should have never died. found some skid row at goodwill for 99 cents 

meechelle: your cabby is awesome.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

dangerkart said:


> ordering stg2 clutch kit from ecs for my mk4 jetta. hit 92k miles, clutch started slipping, so figured might as well upgrade. i've never changed a clutch before, this will be my test run.
> 
> and for now been driving the cabby and it has been the best winter car ever (go figure). and what with rising gas prices i very much like filling up with regular much more than premium :facepalm:
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

damn clutch slippin at 92k hmmmm... im at 117xxx on stock one and its still great . but every car is different i guess. :thumbup::thumbup: on cabby in winter... :thumbdown: on stupid gas prices, i work for an oil company and this is just pure greed no reason for it at all. make sure you vote in 2012 they all need to go


----------



## Slverjet (Nov 21, 2008)

*not hard*



Ewinkdub04 said:


> *any* girl on here want to be my gf?


Not hard to please this guy, lol..


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Slverjet said:


> Not hard to please this guy, lol..


:laugh:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> damn clutch slippin at 92k hmmmm... im at 117xxx on stock one and its still great . but every car is different i guess. :thumbup::thumbup: on cabby in winter... :thumbdown: on stupid gas prices, i work for an oil company and this is just pure greed no reason for it at all. make sure you vote in 2012 they all need to go


Yeah the PO was a girl who was just graduating high school and from what I gather it was probably beaten as she learned to drive a stick. I changed the one on my impreza at 84k also. It totally depends. 

Ugh! That is frustrating. They try to play off world issues like it actually is affected by oil countries crisis'. I know they just feed on it though :thumbdown:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

dangerkart said:


> Ugh! That is frustrating. They try to play off world issues like it actually is affected by oil countries crisis'. I know they just feed on it though :thumbdown:


You hit the nail on the head.. its all politics and we are screwed, stuck paying it. Its wallstreet and politicians robbing us blind... scarey totally scarey.. think im gona buy an old school scooter. nothin like 100 miles to the gallon hahaha


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> You hit the nail on the head.. its all politics and we are screwed, stuck paying it. Its wallstreet and politicians robbing us blind... scarey totally scarey.. think im gona buy an old school scooter. nothin like 100 miles to the gallon hahaha


preach! my boy has actually been saving for a tdi, he's very picky though, but he just found one he would like to get (fingers crossed). i will be stealing it, i've been looking up diesel fanatics tricks to getting the most out of your tank. once i move back to california i WILL be getting a moped!


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

I love reading all the threads. Nice to see you girls out there doing your thing. I started in VW 20years ago (When MK2 were still hot off the press..LOL) and the passion never dies. I have the itch bad right now, so just starting to tinker with the EOS as much as I can. I miss the days of spending every night after school in the shop and every weekend at a friends house breaking something n the process of trying to fix another. Good stuff, keep the pics and updates coming I will just live vicariously through all of you.


----------



## nuclear green (Mar 10, 2011)

All girl here and I dig old school. 
MY 83 GL


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

DubsNpugs said:


> I love reading all the threads. Nice to see you girls out there doing your thing. I started in VW 20years ago (When MK2 were still hot off the press..LOL) and the passion never dies. I have the itch bad right now, so just starting to tinker with the EOS as much as I can. I miss the days of spending every night after school in the shop and every weekend at a friends house breaking something n the process of trying to fix another. Good stuff, keep the pics and updates coming I will just live vicariously through all of you.


that is by the the nicest EOS ive seen :thumbup: .


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

nuclear green said:


> All girl here and I dig old school.
> MY 83 GL


im totally inlove with that color, im jelous


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> im totally inlove with that color, im jelous


x2! I was just going to post that up!


Nothing new on my GTI. Just waiting on CCW to finish building my new wheels for the S40


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

started rabbit up this past weekend. very interesting first start up, first turnover had gas squirting out of 2 different fittings that werent tight enough. guess thats what you get with CIS and all those pain in the ass copper washers. second start heard a terrible noise coming from somewhere then realized never checked to see how much gear oil was in trans. It was low so filled that up and things sounded much better. Found out rad is leakin so i am pickin up one from a buddy this weekend so hopefully she will be on the road by this weekend. Def learned a lot with this car since it was auto when i bought it and made it a manual. Cant wait to start work on the body should be a good time. will post pics of progress this weekend.


----------



## blkfury (Mar 11, 2011)

*Hey*

Im Nikki, new to this forum. I'm glad there's other girls out there into the dubs, anyone do the shows and or drives on a regular basis?


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

blkfury said:


> Im Nikki, new to this forum. I'm glad there's other girls out there into the dubs, anyone do the shows and or drives on a regular basis?


:wave: where u located? check my sig for a good show to be at this summer.


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

my1stgolf said:


> that is by the the nicest EOS ive seen :thumbup: .


wow. Definately AGREED! :heart:


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

DubStat said:


> So much hate from girls on mkv's in here. :sly:
> 
> I get girls in mine


I :heart: my MkV.


----------



## blkfury (Mar 11, 2011)

Im from the puget sound area in WA. Just did a Port Townsend drive it was cool hoping to meet some new peeps to do drives with.


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> that is by the the nicest EOS ive seen :thumbup: .





MissShortyJ said:


> wow. Definately AGREED! :heart:


Thank you!!! She is a total blast to drive and has a way about washing all my stress away after a long day at the office. I will admit she gets a lot of attention on the road and because it is debadged (except trunk latch) I always get asked by non VW peep what she is. The local club is doing a photo shoot this weekend so hopefully I will get some nice rollers of her.


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

BumbleBeeMK3 said:


> Haha no way! I'd rather move to Florida.


hey hey!!!! i'm in florida *wink wink* :laugh:

no but seriously, i just found this thread by accident and am thoroughly impressed by some of you vw girls!!! juice box=mk3 vr6=sexy!!! misshood=mk1 cabby on ats=gangsta!!!! 
my1stgolf=mk1 4door+does her own work=definition of my ideal GF (even though you like snatch as much as me)

i think the car scene needs a female's point of view, some females killing it at shows, and on the track!!


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Snuck this while me n my woman were doin her heater core yesterday:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## BumbleBeeMK3 (Feb 26, 2009)

sweetrocco420 said:


> Snuck this while me n my woman were doin her heater core yesterday:thumbup::laugh:


 
How fun was that heater core? lmao :banghead:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

BumbleBeeMK3 said:


> How fun was that heater core? lmao :banghead:


 Wasn't tooo bad, I've done a couple of em now... Once u pull the steering column and rebar it's pretty easy goin... But u always gotta have ur beer and mcdonalds handy:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## kstreeetz908 (Mar 3, 2011)

girl with a vdub... i love my vw, wont drive anything else. 

i try to do all the work myself.. some love it and some call it a ricer. 

but either way i love my dub


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

kstreeetz908 said:


> girl with a vdub... i love my vw, wont drive anything else.
> 
> i try to do all the work myself.. some love it and some call it a ricer.
> 
> but either way i love my dub


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

kstreeetz908 said:


> girl with a vdub... i love my vw, wont drive anything else.
> 
> i try to do all the work myself.. some love it and some call it a ricer.
> 
> but either way i love my dub


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

There is no need to hate like that, it's her style...


----------



## Wheelie Girl (Mar 20, 2011)

*vdubs FTW*

Hey everyone, just joined VWvortex today. I've been on Jetta Junkie for a while but new to this at least, I'm glad there are so many girls that appreciate their dubs like I do!


----------



## Vince.:R (Nov 15, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

WolfzGangVR6 said:


> i think the car scene needs a female's point of view, some females killing it at shows, and on the track!!


 First place; Bus Class: 









Two first places, one second place; Mk1/Mk2 Class: 









:thumbup::beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Wheelie Girl said:


> Hey everyone, just joined VWvortex today. I've been on Jetta Junkie for a while but new to this at least, I'm glad there are so many girls that appreciate their dubs like I do!


 Welcome to the wonderful world that is VWVortex. :wave:


----------



## Woodubby (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey guys and girls! Im changing the image of my black mk5 2.0 tdi golf by putting either halo projectors or gti slight smoked headlights and rear lights, i dont want her to look tacky so wanna stick with vw parts or recommended parts... does anyone know of a site i can buy sweet parts from?? Cheers everyone!


----------



## DubStat (Jul 23, 2009)

MissShortyJ said:


> I :heart: my MkV.


 Very nice! i love your wheels


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Woodubby said:


> Hey guys and girls! Im changing the image of my black mk5 2.0 tdi golf by putting either halo projectors or gti slight smoked headlights and rear lights, i dont want her to look tacky so wanna stick with vw parts or recommended parts... does anyone know of a site i can buy sweet parts from?? Cheers everyone!


 You mam have a lot of options... Buy a performance vw magazine and look at the parts companies as they're a euro mag... Venom, and tm tuning for sure though:thumbup:


----------



## madewithdisgust (Feb 15, 2011)

*Chick here!*

I love mods and vdubs. I can definitely hold my own with the guys, and have helped fix my fair share of cars. 
I usually drive a white '92 VW Cabriolet. It's my grandma's but I plan on adopting it and fixing it up and making some improvements  

My life sort of revolves around cars... I love it. it's a shame a lot of the guys here get butthurt when they see a girl on here who knows as much as they do... :facepalm: 

Anyone going to the NYC Car show?


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

what it did look like 









weekend fun 


















sold the shell to a friend. taken the head and trans for a later swap in the rabbit. It will be a 2.0L bottom end from an ABA I have with the 8v head off the mk2 golf.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> sold the shell to a friend. taken the head and trans for a later swap in the rabbit. It will be a 2.0L bottom end from an ABA I have with the 8v head off the mk2 golf.


 why not do a full aba? jw  

i got a new (to me) top for my cabby shell... still trying to decide on the engine route i want to go, but have a lot of time until the build actually starts this summer. vr is a strong contender, though i may keep it nice with a nice 2.0 aba like yourself.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

thought about doin the full aba but a friend of mine did this build in his rabbit and the car is prolly just as fast as the full aba. People try to argue about the heads saying one flows better then the other. In the end honestly there is not much of a difference. Plus why create more work for myself with swapping harnesses and all that jazz if i dont really have to. But things could always change on what i decide to swap in. I have the full aba sittin in the garage so we will just have to see what happens.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

true true. i guess mine is more open since the shell has no wiring at all, so i'd have to start out fresh anyway. i'm excited to see how yours turns out though.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

dangerkart said:


> true true. i guess mine is more open since the shell has no wiring at all, so i'd have to start out fresh anyway. i'm excited to see how yours turns out though.


 me too ha, im running the 1.7 it came with right now and i want to completely clean up the aba block, do new piston rings and all new stuff in 8v head. ya know valves, springs etc etc.... really want to build a nice reliable torquey rabbit. should be a good spring/summer of work...


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

dangerkart said:


> why not do a full aba? jw
> 
> i got a new (to me) top for my cabby shell... still trying to decide on the engine route i want to go, but have a lot of time until the build actually starts this summer. vr is a strong contender, though i may keep it nice with a nice 2.0 aba like yourself.


 U doo know a vr swap involves A Lot of fab work...


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

sweetrocco420 said:


> U doo know a vr swap involves A Lot of fab work...


 :thumbup: 

stick with and 8v or a 16v ... vr6 mk1 =  . not knockin just opinion is all


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

VR Mk1 :thumbdown: I mean sure, why not if you only plan to drive in a straight line. 

1.8T and carbed 16V Mk1s are where it's at :thumbup:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

Good thing I work in fabrication  

Also, the shell will be for show. I have another cabby as a daily. So it doesn't really matter to me. Again, just for thought and fun


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Moofluffen said:


> VR Mk1 :thumbdown: I mean sure, why not if you only plan to drive in a straight line.
> 
> 1.8T and carbed 16V Mk1s are where it's at :thumbup:


 1.8t's are over rated... Vr6 mk1's are badass... I'm in the process of building a s2 vr.. It's long tedious work.. I just want a highway monster. And it will have a roll cage for when I flip that b I t c h over:laugh: check out nothin leaves stock the make bolt in mounts..


----------



## CheriFriend (Dec 18, 2009)

here's my JB


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

CheriFriend said:


> here's my JB


 :thumbup:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

> i drove pats old vrt rabbit a ton, more than anyone else i know. I would take it home and drive it for a few days on the weekend sometimes even. On the street the car was awesome, the way the turbo came on with the kinetic kit was extremely linear and the car was super tame when driving around in town and on the freeway. The only time it was a handful is when you really got on it, the way the diff worked the car would track back and fourth really badly. However i feel with a better diff that wouldnt have been a problem.
> We brought the car out to a pair of autox's and i took it for a few laps. That is really where you could feel the weight. It drove like it had a cadillac resting on the hood haha! With more suspension work it could have been improved, it had off the shelf weitecs on it. It was VERY noticeable that there was too much weight and in the wrong place. However, other than that, you really couldn't tell. Power steering was a must though
> 
> as a street car i would totally have a vr mk1, but the way i like to drive it's just not nearly as fun as my 16v as a performance car, i would sacrifice the small power increase (NA of course) for the handling anyday. but on the street it was a blast, a bit scary up over 120 on the freeway (closed course for testing of course) but it was a very fun car to cruise around in


 -RalleyTuned 

good info i thought.


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

I posted on here a while ago but since then I did some work and its going in the shop for paint this weekend  

Love knowing theres other girls into it im the only one around where i live except one girl who neveeeeeerrr comes around.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

where in philly? im in horsham only like 20 to 30 mins outside philly


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

what is going to be painted? 

looks nice :thumbup:


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

sweetrocco420 said:


> 1.8t's are over rated... Vr6 mk1's are badass... I'm in the process of building a s2 vr.. It's long tedious work.. I just want a highway monster. And it will have a roll cage for when I flip that b I t c h over:laugh: check out nothin leaves stock the make bolt in mounts..


 lol most VW engines are over-rated. 1.8Ts can make decent and reliable power while keeping the cost down. Which is always good lol. 
Post pics of your build! Sounds pretty cool. :thumbup: Why supercharge over turbo? just curious... 



Neverfolloww what's being painted?


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

DubStat said:


> Very nice! i love your wheels


 
Thank you! I kinda regret selling em  

Got these on it now.


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

There are more girls in the Philly suburbs. I work in Plymouth Meeting and live about an hour north west of the city.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

I've been into dubs/audis for a while... I just recently bought a new project cabrio which I'm super excited for! Here are my cars through out the years :O) 

Firt dub was my R32... I wish I never sold it :O( 










I then picked up an A-4 which i now sold too... 










I now have a 2011 Audi A-4 Avant 


















And this is my new cabrio project car... this is the only picture i have at the moment because it still is waiting to be delivered from auction


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

I :heart: avants. I has jealousy


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

I remember you. I love your avant.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

Juice Box said:


> I remember you. I love your avant.


 hmmm... what does your car look like? I'm trying to think of who you are  

BTW 

this is a great thread... are there ever and girl GTG's?


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

:wave: HI MEREDITH WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> where in philly? im in horsham only like 20 to 30 mins outside philly


 I live right outside of philly in Huntingdon Valley, pretty close to you lol 



dangerkart said:


> what is going to be painted?
> 
> looks nice :thumbup:


 That rub strip is primered and I have a damaged fender, its all being painted reflex silver I dont have black rub strips lol


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

RisR32 said:


> hmmm... what does your car look like? I'm trying to think of who you are


 I don't know if we ever met in person... Possibly. You may remember Meghan, my sister, who had a JB 20th. 

This is what I've had since 2004:


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Juice Box, 

I will never get sick of seeing photos of your MkIII. If you're on Flickr, add me please :thumbup:


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

Not yet, but maybe I'll set up an account sometime soon. Thank you.


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

Juice Box said:


> This is what I've had since 2004:


 :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Moofluffen said:


> lol most VW engines are over-rated. 1.8Ts can make decent and reliable power while keeping the cost down. Which is always good lol.
> Post pics of your build! Sounds pretty cool. :thumbup: Why supercharge over turbo? just curious...
> 
> 
> ...


 S2 as in scirocco 2 but I did contemplate a sc kit for it but it will eventually be turbo'd just to fill in the gap where the raintray was...


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

neverfolloww said:


> I posted on here a while ago but since then I did some work and its going in the shop for paint this weekend
> 
> Love knowing theres other girls into it im the only one around where i live except one girl who neveeeeeerrr comes around.


 And this chick has a nice butt:thumbup::laugh: sorryyyyy couldn't resist


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

neverfolloww said:


> I posted on here a while ago but since then I did some work and its going in the shop for paint this weekend


 Those sandals. 

Hope you know I was just giving you a hard time in your build thread. eace:


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

PSU said:


> Those sandals.
> 
> Hope you know I was just giving you a hard time in your build thread. eace:


 i know i knowww, there just so comfy.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Check out *neverfolloww*'s build thread and show her some support. :beer::beer: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5201191


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

I am also a girl and I love my car oh so much :heart: 




















I actually want to buy another car but dont want to sell mine so I'm probably not going to get the 04 w8 that I was looking at all week just so I can continue to love my baby!!:heart:


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

KristynLaura said:


> NICE! I plan on always driving dubs. My boyfriend has a vr6 jetta slammed on the ground.  Its awesome. I always say my soccer mom car will be a Toureg. haha


 haha me too :thumbup: only it will be fully loaded of course lol


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

jhouse81 said:


> 1. there are plenty of ladies into volkswagens.
> 2. don't call them "dubs"
> 3. please don't refer to your car as "him" unless you are 16.
> 4. here is my piece -


 
I agree with ya on that nice ride btw :thumbup:


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

KristynLaura said:


> Well I am not sure what OP means, but I am going to assume you are talking to me. If not well, oh well haha. I am from New Bedford.


 original poster


----------



## DubStat (Jul 23, 2009)

MissShortyJ said:


> Thank you! I kinda regret selling em
> 
> Got these on it now.


 nice! i was looking at getting those wheels for awhile actually, but still got the steel haha, post some pictures with your new setup


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

DubStat said:


> nice! i was looking at getting those wheels for awhile actually, but still got the steel haha, post some pictures with your new setup


 Oh Cool! haha. 

These are the only pictures I have at the moment. (Crappy cell pics)  


















NEXT on the list.... 

THESE!!!


----------



## kstreeetz908 (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks! after thinking about it I dont think i'm going to add any pink 

but i do want to do the brakes a color? do you have any suggestions? 

and I bought it like that... it was done at a place near Newark, NJ 

I attached a few more pictures.


----------



## kstreeetz908 (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah a lot of people tell me the cars a ricer.. 

i've been obsessed with lambo doors and when i found a dub with lambo doors i had to get it. 

but i do plan on getting an 80-88 cabrio or rabbit stick to make into an original vw.


----------



## kstreeetz908 (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks! everyone has their own opinion i guess!


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Get a respray, and new tails... Or get the fade redone into pink, or mulberry, even memory red. Have someone photshop it to see how it would look:thumbup: u could make it work.. Just not with silver...SCRAP the lambo doors:facepalm: not a fan at all:thumbdown:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

sweetrocco420 said:


> SCRAP the lambo doors:facepalm: not a fan at all:thumbdown:


 She just stated that she loves Lambo doors.

Why would she ditch something she loves because some random person on the internet told her to? :facepalm:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

i will just refrain from saying anything whatsoever 

i miss the old jawns on the mkv but wheels aren't forever so i'll wait for the next big thing  and check you out, bbk! one of the best looking mkvs imo!


----------



## DubStat (Jul 23, 2009)

MissShortyJ said:


> Oh Cool! haha.
> 
> These are the only pictures I have at the moment. (Crappy cell pics)
> 
> ...


 That looks awesome, I think I actually like it better than your old setup. I'm gonna have to look into theses wheels some more now. So you live in Washington? Going to Vegas In June?


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

Dubby Dubba Dubsters.... Volkswagen.. we all understand what you mean when you say "dub" so, oh well.. 
I prefer Volkswagen in an extreme German accent when I speak of these magnificent cars, however, you may call it what you'd like. 
I've not yet gotten to enjoy my share of personally owning one, but I surely have worked on a lot. 
I own a 3 series and it's a he ;} or he's "my baby" 
I mainly call him my "BUM" 

word! 
ELE


----------



## DubStat (Jul 23, 2009)

DigitalC330 said:


> Dubby Dubba Dubsters.... Volkswagen.. we all understand what you mean when you say "dub" so, oh well..
> I prefer Volkswagen in an extreme German accent when I speak of these magnificent cars, however, you may call it what you'd like.
> I've not yet gotten to enjoy my share of personally owning one, but I surely have worked on a lot.
> I own a 3 series and it's a he ;} or he's "my baby"
> ...


 Lets see your BUM, and living in salt lake i see? not far from me!


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

DigitalC330 said:


> I own a 3 series and it's a he ;} or he's "my baby"
> I mainly call him my "BUM"


 My Mk3 is a she (but she usually just goes by "mulberry") and my Mk6 is clearly a he. I don't care if people think it's stupid.  

And because my sister will never post in here... She has had this since it was brand new. 










She had a TT convertible as well, but traded it in and picked up a 2011 TDI Golf a week after I got mine. Hers is exactly the same, but red and no Dynaudio. My brother has a 24v GLI, but he isn't as into it as his older sisters.


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

Juice Box said:


> My Mk3 is a she (but she usually just goes by "mulberry") and my Mk6 is clearly a he. I don't care if people think it's stupid.
> **** Yeah, I like the "mulberry"


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

DubStat said:


> Lets see your BUM, and living in salt lake i see? not far from me!


 My Bum is sexy. ha! 
..Not to be confused with Audi A3... That's my next next next car. 
I've a bmw 3 series.


----------



## DubStat (Jul 23, 2009)

DigitalC330 said:


> My Bum is sexy. ha!
> ..Not to be confused with Audi A3... That's my next next next car.
> I've a bmw 3 series.


 I bet your Bum is sexy


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

PSU said:


> She just stated that she loves Lambo doors.
> 
> Why would she ditch something she loves because some random person on the internet told her to? :facepalm:


 Because I bet the rears still open normal for one and two it just don't look good and I bet if she posted in the mk4 forum there would be a large amount of people 
telling her to do the same... It's just the truth and it hurts sometimes... I'm not in here looking for a girl or trolling for sum snatch mmmhmmm I stumbled across it and noticed some pretty sick cars and some girls that are clearly more knowledgeable than most men on here...


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

DigitalC330 said:


> My Bum is sexy. ha!
> ..Not to be confused with Audi A3... That's my next next next car.
> I've a bmw 3 series.


 why would that be confused with an a3 lol. 


also, i would do terrible, unforgivable things for a mk6 tdi golf. your sister is lucky! my friend bird has one and i've legitimately thought about killing him before. 









the boy and i picked up a mkiv jetta tdi with 97k miles last weekend. it's awesome to have right now. even the rabbit is ridiculous to fill up.


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

I had said a couple years ago that if the Mk6 Golf came in a TDI version I would have to have one. It worked out well. I have had mine since November 13th and I have nearly 7k on it already. Mine will stay stock, but I'm sure hers will not. She has a modding problem. I have a problem called a Mk3. It sucks up any extra money I have.  










It feels good to not have to fill up constantly. I'm a bit of a tree hugger, so I feel it is my duty to make up for my stinky VR. I barely drive it and even less now that I have the Mk6.


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

dangerkart said:


> i will just refrain from saying anything whatsoever
> 
> i miss the old jawns on the mkv but wheels aren't forever so i'll wait for the next big thing  and check you out, bbk! one of the best looking mkvs imo!


 Ah! Thank you, Girl! Wheels are definately not forever. I think this is my 7th or 8th set since i've owned it. 



DubStat said:


> That looks awesome, I think I actually like it better than your old setup. I'm gonna have to look into theses wheels some more now. So you live in Washington? Going to Vegas In June?


 I kinda do too. It needs to be lower though  

Yeah, I'll be down there in June! What about you??? 

BTW- Just got this is in the mail....


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

very cool. the department of ecology did just come out with a study showing that diesel fumes are the most dangerous and harmful to public health in washington state. 70% of airborne pollutants is from diesel exhaust  hahaha. i'm not much for tree hugging, i just like savings the monies


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

dangerkart said:


> why would that be confused with an a3 lol.
> 
> 
> also, i would do terrible, unforgivable things for a mk6 tdi golf. your sister is lucky! my friend bird has one and i've legitimately thought about killing him before.
> ...


 My friend Jane has one too! It's not TDI, but it's a GTI on air...... :heart:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

i was trying to find one of jane's! mike's photostream didn't have very good pictures of the car in my quick search haha. i loove her gti.


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

dangerkart said:


> i was trying to find one of jane's! mike's photostream didn't have very good pictures of the car in my quick search haha. i loove her gti.


 The only one i have from Mike is her car before it was on air.  










and one from Bird.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

she is a true pimp.


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

dangerkart said:


> she is a true pimp.


 agreed. :heart: her


----------



## DubStat (Jul 23, 2009)

I kinda do too. It needs to be lower though  

Yeah, I'll be down there in June! What about you??? 

BTW- Just got this is in the mail.... 
















[/QUOTE] 

Yeah the more low the better, i should be over there depending on my work schedule and if i get my air installed or not.


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

dangerkart said:


> very cool. the department of ecology did just come out with a study showing that diesel fumes are the most dangerous and harmful to public health in washington state. 70% of airborne pollutants is from diesel exhaust  hahaha. i'm not much for tree hugging, i just like savings the monies


 The new diesels are considered to be a lot cleaner than the old. Most diesels on the road are probably just as stinky or more than my VR so I believe the study! 

I have a degree in biology and my concentration was actually in ecology so I have to care somewhat.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

Juice Box said:


> The new diesels are considered to be a lot cleaner than the old. Most diesels on the road are probably just as stinky or more than my VR so I believe the study!
> 
> I have a degree in biology and my concentration was actually in ecology so I have to care somewhat.


 ugh, my minor is sustainability, sometimes i wonder why i do it to myself! haha. but we need people who care in the world i suppose  
even the mk4 seems pretty bad, but we had a mk1 that blew more smoke than anything i've seen haha.


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

We sure do!  And I'm sure yours is much louder than mine. Although mine sounds like a diesel to me, I can always tell when a mk4 or older tdi is pulling up behind me at the pump without looking. I think the old ones get slightly better mileage as well. Definitely a good time to drive a diesel though. Still sucks having to pay about 4 bucks a gallon.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

Juice Box said:


> We sure do!  And I'm sure yours is much louder than mine. Although mine sounds like a diesel to me, I can always tell when a mk4 or older tdi is pulling up behind me at the pump without looking. I think the old ones get slightly better mileage as well. Definitely a good time to drive a diesel though. Still sucks having to pay about 4 bucks a gallon.


 yeah, it's very noisy. the mk1 i never really got to find out about with mileage, we had it for about a week and we blew it up :facepalm: but, it was very noisy!  the mk4 is also much louder compared to later models. how much do you average a tank? i think we put about 13 gallons in and only got 520 miles.. we are pretty new to diesel, so still trying to figure out how to tweak things to get better mileage. thinking replacing the snow tires will help some. it was 3.99 in oregon  but yes.. it's unfortunate.


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

DubStat said:


> Yeah the more low the better, i should be over there depending on my work schedule and if i get my air installed or not.


 Awesome! I'm excited. This will be my first year going. :wave:


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

I usually get to 500 miles and then fill up because I don't want to run out. I'm curious to see how much I'd actually get before running out. A friend of mine says he gets close to 600 with his Mk6. My commute is a lot of stop and go, but traffic is always better during the summer with the kids out of school so I'll have to see if it improves then.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

this thread has become :bs:


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

dangerkart said:


> why would that be confused with an a3 lol.
> 
> 
> rofl rofl ooh lala some effers I've seen on here have referred to a3's as such. I thought it'd be a hit!
> zing.


----------



## DubStat (Jul 23, 2009)

MissShortyJ said:


> Awesome! I'm excited. This will be my first year going. :wave:


 Mine too, i just moved to utah six months ago and havent even gotten my jetta out here yet. but next month i finally get my baby back


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

my1stgolf said:


> this thread has become :bs:


 :wave:


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

DubStat said:


> Mine too, i just moved to utah six months ago and havent even gotten my jetta out here yet. but next month i finally get my baby back


 Nice! Do you have pics on here of your car?


----------



## steveTag (Mar 22, 2011)

sweetrocco420 said:


> And this chick has a nice butt:thumbup::laugh: sorryyyyy couldn't resist


 My thoughts exactly....wooooooo man I love yoga pants!


----------



## DubStat (Jul 23, 2009)

MissShortyJ said:


> Nice! Do you have pics on here of your car?


 
yeah i posted this one in my OP, same color


----------



## iDESTROY92 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Hi *

Hi my names Amber, im still new to this site. I am a fulltime college student and i have a 2001TDI Jetta. Yeah yeah yeah i know its slow but i drive out of state a lot so i needed something good on gas. 

 

Its on H&R Struts and coils. Its only lowered 2 inch right now:banghead: but i would like to lower more once i get the cash. debating on getting a chip to get 60 more tq and 60hp.. But as for speed i have the bikes and a snowmobile so dont talk ****. umm i really want to do some more to my car and i do all of the work on all my toys. i would never ever let someone work on my car.:what: 

Oh yeah im going on the leavenworth drive so if anyone reads this in washington hit me up. 
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1040427071


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

steveTag said:


> My thoughts exactly....wooooooo man I love yoga pants!


 haha my guy friends hate it when i wear yoga pants his words and i quote "i want to slam my d**k in a drawer when you wear toughs!" i told him sorry i wouldn't wear them around him anymore but i still do just to make him react lol :laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

steroseGTI said:


> haha my guy friends hate it when i wear yoga pants his words and i quote "i want to slam my d**k in a drawer when you wear toughs!" i told him sorry i wouldn't wear them around him anymore but i still do just to make him react lol :laugh:


 Do your guy friends like guys? 

What guy doesn't like a girl in yoga pants? 

opcorn:


----------



## iDESTROY92 (Dec 12, 2010)

PSU said:


> Do your guy friends like guys?
> 
> What guy doesn't like a girl in yoga pants?
> 
> opcorn:


 ohhhh gosh one moment we are talking about cars..now its chick ass.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

iDESTROY92 said:


> ohhhh gosh one moment we are talking about cars..now its chick ass.


  

did u install your suspension yourself?


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

I think this Yoga pant chit-chat belongs in another thread lol


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Moofluffen said:


> I think this Yoga pant chit-chat belongs in another thread lol


 thats why its bad to post pics on here of urself ...


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> thats why its bad to post pics on here of urself ...


 No kidding! 

I've been flying under the radar. Only recently did I declare my female-ness on here lol.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Moofluffen said:


> I think this Yoga pant chit-chat belongs in another thread lol


 
I dont know.... do you have a pair of Yoga pants Jess?


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Moofluffen said:


> No kidding!
> 
> I've been flying under the radar. Only recently did I declare my female-ness on here lol.


 
Lots of leg humping... but I'll be honest... I am more interested in your car 


Well.... maybe just slightly.... Is that creepy?


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

BarryV said:


> I dont know.... do you have a pair of Yoga pants Jess?


 lol I'm ashamed to admit that I'm wearing them right now. :facepalm: 






BarryV said:


> Lots of leg humping... but I'll be honest... I am more interested in your car
> 
> 
> Well.... maybe just slightly.... Is that creepy?


 See that's the thing... I don't care if it's known fact that I'm a girl. I'm here for the cars and when I put up photos of the car or questions etc. I like to hear feedback and responses about the car... not "Post tits or GTFO" or "that's pretty nice... for a girl's car" I'm just trying to build a decent car like all you guys are. 

lol how did you know my name!?


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

Moofluffen said:


> No kidding!
> 
> I've been flying under the radar. Only recently did I declare my female-ness on here lol.


 whoah. I've seen you around for a while... Had no idea you were of the female side. Hmm.. Do I think differently about your opinions now? Guess that depends if you're posting from the kitchen or not... 

But in all seriousness, you seem to know your ****. Want to teach my Fiance a thing or 2?


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

vastxpunk said:


> whoah. I've seen you around for a while... Had no idea you were of the female side. Hmm.. Do I think differently about your opinions now? Guess that depends if you're posting from the kitchen or not...
> 
> But in all seriousness, you seem to know your ****. Want to teach my Fiance a thing or 2?


 Teach her in the kitchen or out in the garage?  


Yeah, been around since '02. Actively posting since '04. I may post from a laptop chained to the oven but I know a thing or two. Only way you'll learn is by doing it yourself, right? That's why this thread is so good... lots of girls who are in here for the cars not to garner attention from the guys. 

and thanks :thumbup:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

vastxpunk said:


> whoah. I've seen you around for a while... Had no idea you were of the female side. Hmm.. Do I think differently about your opinions now? Guess that depends if you're posting from the kitchen or not...
> 
> But in all seriousness, you seem to know your ****. Want to teach my Fiance a thing or 2?


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

Moofluffen said:


> Teach her in the kitchen or out in the garage?
> 
> 
> Yeah, been around since '02. Actively posting since '04. I may post from a laptop chained to the oven but I know a thing or two. Only way you'll learn is by doing it yourself, right? That's why this thread is so good... lots of girls who are in here for the cars not to garner attention from the guys.
> ...


 I could totally put a kitchen in my garage, and you could hook her up on both accounts! 

Glad you took my humor well, as it was just that. Keep on keepin on! And don't tell everyone in the mk2 forums you're a girl.. Or have you already, and I missed that? 

This thread makes me really happy to be honest. One day maybe you'll see my


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


>


 I see your  face and raise you a :screwy: face.


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

Moofluffen said:


> I think this Yoga pant chit-chat belongs in another thread lol


 Agreed! 

And Barry, stop creeping!


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Baaack on topic. 

I'm planning to re-do my hatch interior this summer in the GTI.It's gonna be a padded micro-suede floor with an exposed spare, nothing too crazy. Just a clean-up. 

Can a 15" wheel with a 195/50 fit in the spare tire recess? I wouldn't normally ask such a dumb question but my GTI is in storage in another city lol.


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

I think it can fit, but the depth is what fuxez it all up.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Moofluffen said:


> Baaack on topic.
> 
> I'm planning to re-do my hatch interior this summer in the GTI.It's gonna be a padded micro-suede floor with an exposed spare, nothing too crazy. Just a clean-up.
> 
> Can a 15" wheel with a 195/50 fit in the spare tire recess? I wouldn't normally ask such a dumb question but my GTI is in storage in another city lol.


 
I dont see why not... the spare tire well was made to hold a factory wheel and tire when you have to change them out for a flat. If you are going for that look, find a 5th whel to match the wheels on the car now... You'll like it... I promise


I just have good memory... I think we went back and forth 10 pages back, or so, complimenting each other's cars in this thread


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

BarryV said:


> I dont see why not... the spare tire well was made to hold a factory wheel and tire when you have to change them out for a flat.
> 
> 
> I just have good memory... I think we went back and forth 10 pages back, or so, complimenting each other's cars in this thread


 oooh I remember that. You've got that killer nice white GTI, right? 

Yeah? I was just worried the recess would only be large enough to accomodate the wheelbarrow tire sized OEM mini spare.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Moofluffen said:


> oooh I remember that. You've got that killer nice white GTI, right?
> 
> Yeah? I was just worried the recess would only be large enough to accomodate the wheelbarrow tire sized OEM mini spare.


 


Yeah... as MKIII mentioned, the depth might be off, but since you are planning on running your spare exposed, it wont be an issue


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Perfect. Thanks (to both Barry and MkIII) 

Yeah, the depth isn't an issue, I was just concerned about diametre.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Juice Box said:


> Agreed!
> 
> And Barry, stop creeping!


 










Dont you have a database to work?


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

Not during lunch!


----------



## iDESTROY92 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Beep*



my1stgolf said:


> did u install your suspension yourself?


 Yes, and I plan on doing all the work on my car. As I said before I am a college student and I wouldn't want to throw away my cash on someone working on my car. Oh but i am going to get my timing and water pump changed this week and that’s something that i can’t do myself because i need some special tools and they cost too much. 

I talked to the mechanic that I’m taking my car too and he says that a diesel mechanic should be the only person who does my timing change. I don’t think he’s just saying it to make money.. I have to re-time the fuel injector pump he said. If my car wasn't so difficult i would do it but I’m kind kinda scared now.. I would like to invest in the tools to do the next change because i plan on buying a golf in the future but i need to find someone to teach me to do the change so i don’t **** it up and (car goes "BOOM")


----------



## Stephydub (Oct 7, 2010)

Hmmm, I was searching for an intro thread but I guess here is as good as any... 
I've been on vortex for a while now but just not an active poster. 
I have had a few vw's but currently I have a mk3 golf vr6 and a Mk1 golf project. 
The vr6 has just had major surgery due to it finally giving up on me... It's currently a 2.9 with all new internals. It was fully rebuilt with new bearings, rods, oversized pistons, new head - high flow, heavy springs and lifters, angle cut valves and 276 cams. I put a peloquin 2.0 lsd in it and with standard ecu, intake and exhaust it is alllllllmost 190 bhp at the wheels. I have to pull my finger out because my goal is 250hp at the wheels and I have a pretty sparkly blower sitting ready to go on it. 
The Mk1 is a 1977 ls swallowtail 2 door and is currently in having the final bodywork done.ready for paint. I have a 16v with twin dellorto 40s ready to drop in. The other goodies for her are a solid plate button clutch, early model audi seats and a set of 3pc Simmons v45 wheels which will be painted pink. 
I had a 2001 6n2 polo which had a brake, steering and suspension upgrade but I sold her..... sadness much... 
In the stable we also have a datsun 240k (1976 skyline c110) and a Nissan skyline r32 gtr v-spec1. 
my other hobbies include baking cakes and collecting shoes. 
I'm on my phone so no pics at the moment, I'll.try and post some later. 
I'm heading to the states in a few weeks and look forward to exploring the dub scene!


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

iDESTROY92 said:


> Yes, and I plan on doing all the work on my car. As I said before I am a college student and I wouldn't want to throw away my cash on someone working on my car. Oh but i am going to get my timing and water pump changed this week and that’s something that i can’t do myself because i need some special tools and they cost too much.
> 
> I talked to the mechanic that I’m taking my car too and he says that a diesel mechanic should be the only person who does my timing change. I don’t think he’s just saying it to make money.. I have to re-time the fuel injector pump he said. If my car wasn't so difficult i would do it but I’m kind kinda scared now.. I would like to invest in the tools to do the next change because i plan on buying a golf in the future but i need to find someone to teach me to do the change so i don’t **** it up and (car goes "BOOM")


 oh damn i dont know anything about diesels other than i have no interest in ever owning one. no offenese to anyone who has one . just a lot of stuff goin on there i dont want to get into. From what i read dont you have to do the timing belt more often on a diesel then on gas?


----------



## 01GTiVR6GLX (Mar 28, 2011)

me me me!


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

01GTiVR6GLX said:


> me me me!


----------



## eyeluvflixs (May 8, 2010)

MissShortyJ said:


> The only one i have from Mike is her car before it was on air.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Extremely sexy shots and car!


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

iDESTROY92 said:


> Hi my names Amber, im still new to this site. I am a fulltime college student and i have a 2001TDI Jetta. Yeah yeah yeah i know its slow but i drive out of state a lot so i needed something good on gas.
> 
> Its on H&R Struts and coils. Its only lowered 2 inch right now:banghead: but i would like to lower more once i get the cash. debating on getting a chip to get 60 more tq and 60hp.. But as for speed i have the bikes and a snowmobile so dont talk ****. umm i really want to do some more to my car and i do all of the work on all my toys. i would never ever let someone work on my car.:what:
> 
> Oh yeah im going on the leavenworth drive so if anyone reads this in washington hit me up.


 i would never make fun of someone for having a 'slow tdi'! i love having one, and i have other cars to give me speed... the tdi is a very practical and great car to have for people who have to drive 500+ miles a week. i wish we could have gotten a lagoon blue one.. but found a black one for a very good deal. i'm in southern washington (vancouver/portland,or area) and will be at leavenworth also, not sure what car we'll be taking, but hell.. it'll most likely be the tdi  



Stephydub said:


> In the stable we also have a datsun 240k (*1976 skyline c110*) and a *Nissan skyline r32 gtr v-spec1*.
> my other hobbies include *baking cakes and collecting shoes*.


 i like what you have in the stable! 
also, those are good hobbies. i quite often find myself doing a project on the car and running back to the oven to see if my goodies are done yet haha :laugh: 


this morning our tdi got broken into, all they took was my boyfriend's work backpack which had sunglasses and a water bottle in it, and an award he got from work that said thanks for 5 years of safe driving :screwy: the ffuuu? my rabbit was sitting next to it with my purse on the seat :sly: 
we drove to pick up our spare jetta and in our neighborhood a kid who also has a black mkiv jetta had his window smashed in too, but he hadn't been out to see it yet. someone clearly wanted something from a jetta but who knows what.


----------



## iDESTROY92 (Dec 12, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> oh damn i dont know anything about diesels other than i have no interest in ever owning one. no offenese to anyone who has one . just a lot of stuff goin on there i dont want to get into. From what i read dont you have to do the timing belt more often on a diesel then on gas?


The timing gets done at the same time as a gas car.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

iDESTROY92 said:


> The timing gets done at the same time as a gas car.


oh ok ok .. like i said i dont know anything about them.


----------



## iDESTROY92 (Dec 12, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> oh ok ok .. like i said i dont know anything about them.


i personally like diesel cars because they last so much longer if you treat them good. my dad has a work truck that has over 900,000 miles on its right now. We also have a diesel jeep parked in our drive way and its a really good car and has a lot of hp+tq. My friend has a TDi jetta and he has over 500,000 miles on his car. i really really want the dodge with the cummings diesel (thats such a kick ass truck!) if i got that truck i could buy i bigger trailer for my sleds.  *DREAMMMSSSSS*


----------



## Stephydub (Oct 7, 2010)

Diesel seems to be the way to go... Unfortunately i've only had bad experiences with them so i steer clear!
All my children are petrol and here they are!

































The green one is original and the silver one is being done Bosozuku style...(hope i spelt it right!!)









:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

iDESTROY92 said:


> i personally like diesel cars because they last so much longer if you treat them good. my dad has a work truck that has over 900,000 miles on its right now. We also have a diesel jeep parked in our drive way and its a really good car and has a lot of hp+tq. My friend has a TDi jetta and he has over 500,000 miles on his car. i really really want the dodge with the cummings diesel (thats such a kick ass truck!) if i got that truck i could buy i bigger trailer for my sleds.  *DREAMMMSSSSS*


I got my cummins last year and I love it!! 98' 12v 33"s 6" turbo back exhaust, bigger injecters 3 piece turbo manifold. Nothin better than cummin up next to a white car and Rollin coal all over it lmao


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

sweetrocco420 said:


> I got my cummins last year and I love it!! 98' 12v 33"s 6" turbo back exhaust, bigger injecters 3 piece turbo manifold. Nothin better than cummin up next to a white car and Rollin coal all over it lmao


:screwy::facepalm:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

^ :laugh: I only bought it cause it came with a plow and the rocco's nor my gti's aren't gettin anywhere when it snows...


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

sweetrocco420 said:


> ^ :laugh: I only bought it cause it came with a plow and the rocco's nor my gti's aren't gettin anywhere when it snows...


haha its cool .... i would like to get a truck eventually but thats just to have something to tow my cars.


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

DubStat said:


> yeah i posted this one in my OP, same color


I LOVE IT!! (Totally didnt even look back..HA) Roof Rack....mmmmmm:thumbup:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

umm ok


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

vento86 said:


> umm ok


----------



## ToeBall (May 30, 2010)

sweetrocco420 said:


> I got my cummins last year and I love it!! 98' 12v 33"s 6" turbo back exhaust, bigger injecters 3 piece turbo manifold. Nothin better than cummin up next to a white car and Rollin coal all over it lmao


Sweet. I've got a 98 12v also. 2" lift, 35's, 6-speed swap, Bosch retune on the pump, 700 ft lbs @ 1600 RPMS (hence the 6-speed swap).


----------



## RubbinDub99 (Nov 25, 2010)

it's final, i need to find me a woman who loves her vw


----------



## MR. EUROTRASH (Feb 19, 2011)

what i wouldnt give for a girl that not only drove a vw but who new how to work on it... basically i want a girl that gets excited about car shows and ****. sigh i guess all i can do is dream lol


----------



## Stephydub (Oct 7, 2010)

I fully built mine with new internals and all... but I'm half way around the world...


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Stephydub said:


> I fully built mine with new internals and all... but I'm half way around the world...


Foreign chicks lol, if u want a us citizenship I'm sure one of the guys in here could help ya out:laugh:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

ToeBall said:


> Sweet. I've got a 98 12v also. 2" lift, 35's, 6-speed swap, Bosch retune on the pump, 700 ft lbs @ 1600 RPMS (hence the 6-speed swap).


I have no idea what mines got hp wise I just know it pushhes 33psi what kind of lift u have on it? And where'd u get that push bar?!?! Doooo wanttttt:thumbup:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Haven't dropped by in a while..thought I'd drop in to say hello again ladies. 

Only a couple more weeks than I can start work on the GTI..thank God.


----------



## ToeBall (May 30, 2010)

sweetrocco420 said:


> I have no idea what mines got hp wise I just know it pushhes 33psi what kind of lift u have on it? And where'd u get that push bar?!?! Doooo wanttttt:thumbup:


Thanks! I'm getting some compressor stall at 50psi, I need to redo the hot side to fix that. The lift is 2.5" Skyjacker coils, Skyjacker single flex control arms set to push the axle forward 3/4" for extra clearance. The rest of the brackets are Warn Black Diamond (before Black Diamond got bought by Superlift and was much higher quality stuff). The steering is a Black Diamond pitman arm and ARG Rock Ram for the hydraulics. I'm also using a Borgeson intermediate shaft. I forgot which kit I used for the track bar, but I'm actually planning on replacing it with a DT Profab anyway. The rear is just a set of full length add-a-leafs, though I'm debating on getting the Skyjacker replacement leaf packs instead to reduce axle hop. The shocks are all Explorer ProComp monotube adjustable, 12" travel up front, 14" travel in the back. The front bumper is a ProZap, it's no longer in production, sorry. Mine's actually one of the first ones ever made, and is the first to have the fog lights molded in.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

ToeBall said:


> Thanks! I'm getting some compressor stall at 50psi, I need to redo the hot side to fix that. The lift is 2.5" Skyjacker coils, Skyjacker single flex control arms set to push the axle forward 3/4" for extra clearance. The rest of the brackets are Warn Black Diamond (before Black Diamond got bought by Superlift and was much higher quality stuff). The steering is a Black Diamond pitman arm and ARG Rock Ram for the hydraulics. I'm also using a Borgeson intermediate shaft. I forgot which kit I used for the track bar, but I'm actually planning on replacing it with a DT Profab anyway. The rear is just a set of full length add-a-leafs, though I'm debating on getting the Skyjacker replacement leaf packs instead to reduce axle hop. The shocks are all Explorer ProComp monotube adjustable, 12" travel up front, 14" travel in the back. The front bumper is a ProZap, it's no longer in production, sorry. Mine's actually one of the first ones ever made, and is the first to have the fog lights molded in.


Dayummmmm girliee!!! :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## DubStat (Jul 23, 2009)

MissShortyJ said:


> I LOVE IT!! (Totally didnt even look back..HA) Roof Rack....mmmmmm:thumbup:


Thanks! she still could use a few things but i still get complements. 

and i love the rack too, i need to buy a cargo basket for it, know anyone selling one? haha


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

DubStat said:


> Thanks! she still could use a few things but i still get complements.
> 
> and i love the rack too, i need to buy a cargo basket for it,* know anyone selling one?* haha


I might, actually!! Let me ask!


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Bumpin' it up with an iPhone test fit photo (my daily driver)


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

I like it. :thumbup: It reminds me of the C30 on CCWs I saw at Air Affair last H2O.


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Juice Box said:


> I like it. :thumbup: It reminds me of the C30 on CCWs I saw at Air Affair last H2O.


Thanks :beer:

Yeah, the really nice white C30, right? I was waiting for mine... kind of feeling unsure about whether or not they'd suit the car then saw that C30 ad was instantly sold lol.


----------



## DubStat (Jul 23, 2009)

Moofluffen said:


> Bumpin' it up with an iPhone test fit photo (my daily driver)


Do IT:thumbup:




MissShortyJ said:


> I might, actually!! Let me ask!


sickk just pm me if you find out anything


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

Moofluffen said:


> Thanks :beer:
> 
> Yeah, the really nice white C30, right? I was waiting for mine... kind of feeling unsure about whether or not they'd suit the car then saw that C30 ad was instantly sold lol.


Yes. That C30 looked amazing.


----------



## Tornado_Soleil (Apr 4, 2011)

KristynLaura said:


> I'm a girl and I am obsessed with these cars. I have a 1.8 GTI. It's my baby. Any other girls on here as enthusiastic as me?


Just joined the site!!!... my boyfriend drives a MkIV R32 and I am just about to sign the papers over for my MkIV GTI... I'M SO STOKED!!!!! 
B*tchez Be Blazin!
Yeah, ladiies!! :beer:


----------



## dubbchik (Jan 31, 2008)

So I just upgraded  went from a mk2 jetta to a B5 Audi A4. So far all I've done to it is coilovers, LM reps, and a badge-less grill.


----------



## britt.ace (Feb 4, 2011)

*Sweet*

So my husband an I have 2 vws, a 87 1.8L 16v gti and a 92 dumped jetta gli 16v. I have fallen in love with these cars. They're part of the family... Anyone in troutdale area?


----------



## sickjettamk5 (Jul 25, 2010)

neverfolloww said:


> obviously more than me, not really ghetto, just temporary till we can afford to fill? clearly its not a priority because i dont care, unless you wanna pay with all your $$. don't call my car ghetto sweetheart.


not to bring any antagonism into the post, but you can't say you don't care when you're talking about a Volkswagen. You should of left it as it was in the mean time until you get more money to fix it. Just a suggestion. But in the other hand, Smile you have a VW


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

HEY! I am Tara and have owned a few VW's...more than my husband. LOL! I currently have, and running , a '90 cabby, and a '02 Turbo S New Beetle. I have owned an '87 golf, another new beetle, a '98 MKIII Jetta, a '79 rabbit and a MKIV '06 black GTI...last of the body style and I miss the hell out of it. But the bug is the queen at the moment. It had everything I wanted in a car, the 1.8T, the 6spd manual trans. I had it APR tuned a few months after I bought it, and it's been downhill from there. At the moment, my husband and I are gearing up for a build for the bug, and after that it will be his '04 PG GLI. The color scheme is a little extreme, but it's not about flowers and peace signs. LOL! It will be APR Stage II tuned, on AirLift suspension, and Rotiforms. Hoping it all comes together nicely. I currently work in a machine shop, but worked in a body shop doing body and fiber glass work. My husband is a painter, so it seems we have most of the labor covered for it. :thumbup: We live in the midwest, but we really want to get out to some shows on the coasts when it's done. Look forward to keeping in touch with people...might actually get a chance to meet more girls who understand me.  

Cabby: 









Bug:


----------



## wetbar (Mar 18, 2010)

neverfolloww... marry me.. plzzzzzzzzzz ???????????????!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

The wheels on this look sick. 
you make a bug look good.


----------



## her_dub219 (Dec 22, 2010)

MR. EUROTRASH said:


> what i wouldnt give for a girl that not only drove a vw but who new how to work on it... basically i want a girl that gets excited about car shows and ****. sigh i guess all i can do is dream lol


Gotta catch up with us first. :laugh:


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

her_dub219 said:


> Gotta catch up with us first. :laugh:


agree'd!
haha my man thinks I need a leash when we go to car shows because the guys love that I enjoy it so much and wander off to do my own looking!


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

DigitalC330 said:


> The wheels on this look sick.
> you make a bug look good.


THANK YOU!! I appreciate it!!! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah that bug is pretty cool. VIP style... but in a good way :thumbup:


----------



## Mk6GTIgirl (Feb 23, 2011)

Love this thread!
Currently new back to the forum.. Previously owned a mkiv gli and a mkv r32 and currently own a stage 2 mkvi GTI.. Would post pics but I'm currently at work


----------



## IeatHonda (Jul 19, 2010)

such a good forummm


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Hahaha!^ I always said I love my cars because they give me unconditional love and put out... Descent hp


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

sweetrocco420 said:


> Hahaha!^ I always said I love my cars because they give me unconditional love and put out... Descent hp


HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!! SO AWESOME!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Santorina4 (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm a girl with a MK6 GTI. MT with Nav and sunroof.  Picked her up two weeks ago. Traded in my 08 Audi A4 for it.


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

lower that cabby :thumbup:


----------



## Santorina4 (Mar 10, 2004)

Definitely planning on it!


----------



## Santorina4 (Mar 10, 2004)

RubbinDub99 said:


> it's final, i need to find me a woman who loves her vw


Me too! :laugh:


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

Santorina4 said:


> I'm a girl with a MK6 GTI. MT with Nav and sunroof.  Picked her up two weeks ago. Traded in my 08 Audi A4 for it.


Nice pick up! :thumbup:
:heart:


----------



## Santorina4 (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## karsen (Nov 10, 2008)

Loved goin through this thread! I've owned 2 Jettas and finally realized it was time for a GTI - I actually bought it from my brother but have had a lot of fun with it so far, here's a pic!


----------



## xoxoGINA (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey ladies. This might have already been brought up but who's all going to SoWo?? 

I'll be there in this:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

xoxoGINA said:


> Hey ladies. This might have already been brought up but who's all going to SoWo??
> 
> I'll be there in this:


not **** year but going to try to make next year, especially because ill will be closer to it. Moving to florida in august :heart:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

xoxoGINA said:


> Hey ladies. This might have already been brought up but who's all going to SoWo??
> 
> I'll be there in this:


not this year but going to try to make next year, especially because ill will be closer to it. Moving to florida in august :heart:


----------



## xoxoGINA (Mar 29, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> not **** year but going to try to make next year, especially because ill will be closer to it. Moving to florida in august :heart:


Nice. It's about a 13 hour drive from Jersey to Helen, Georgia. I have family in NC so I always stop by there.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

yeah i always wanted to go to SoWo. You gona go to cult classic in coopersberg pa? good show


----------



## xoxoGINA (Mar 29, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> yeah i always wanted to go to SoWo. You gona go to cult classic in coopersberg pa? good show


Probably. I'll be at Volksfest this weekend.


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

This thread is full of WIN.
Ladies + Dubs = respect 
going to link this to my gf since to this day she does not want to associate with cars and hates my the first fully shaved mk6 GTI 
Maybe she can learn a thing or two from you girls.


----------



## xoxoGINA (Mar 29, 2009)

EuroNeed said:


> This thread is full of WIN.
> Ladies + Dubs = respect
> going to link this to my gf since to this day she does not want to associate with cars and hates my the first fully shaved mk6 GTI
> Maybe she can learn a thing or two from you girls.


Do it. :thumbup:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

EuroNeed said:


> This thread is full of WIN.
> Ladies + Dubs = respect
> going to link this to my gf since to this day she does not want to associate with cars and hates my the first fully shaved mk6 GTI
> Maybe she can learn a thing or two from you girls.


Shaved bay and all? I demand pics!:heart:mk6


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

sweetrocco420 said:


> Shaved bay and all? I demand pics!:heart:mk6


No bay yet.. Next year!


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

:heart::heart:

:thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

EuroNeed said:


> Ladies + Dubs = :heart:


Fixed it.


----------



## xoxoGINA (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks good, EuroNeed!! :thumbup: I'm not a fan of MKVI but I can dig it.


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

PSU said:


> Fixed it.


:heart: Much better!


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

EuroNeed that is a gooood looking MkVI :heart::thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

RedLineNikiR said:


> :heart: Much better!


:beer::beer:


----------



## Santorina4 (Mar 10, 2004)

karsen said:


> Loved goin through this thread! I've owned 2 Jettas and finally realized it was time for a GTI - I actually bought it from my brother but have had a lot of fun with it so far, here's a pic!


Love the wheels!


----------



## karsen (Nov 10, 2008)

Santorina4 said:


> Love the wheels!


:wave: Thanks! Just switched over to the summer setup a few weeks back!


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

EuroNeed said:


> No bay yet.. Next year!


wuuuuuut that looks amazing, love a white mkvi. great job.


----------



## hers (Mar 4, 2011)

:heart: this thread. Nice to see other shelias with VW's! FINALLY!

The Jetta Theory continues... :laugh:


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Ladies! It's been forever since I've been on the vortex, its always good to see more ladies in the scene!


----------



## xoxoGINA (Mar 29, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

The summer mobile.


----------



## hers (Mar 4, 2011)

Well hello summer!!! Me likie 

Sent from a phone that's hers


----------



## xoxoGINA (Mar 29, 2009)

I love it. :heart:


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

I :heart: summertime!


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Always really liked that MkIV. :thumbup:

Eff now I'm missing mine 


Anyways, might as well bump this up with a photo










Tires are finalllly going on today.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words. It's in the body shop right now  I miss it so much.


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

oh tell me lies said:


> Thanks for the kind words. It's in the body shop right now  I miss it so much.


What all is being done at the shop? Anything exciting?


----------



## RubbinDub99 (Nov 25, 2010)

euroneed said:


> no bay yet.. Next year!


this is dope as ****!


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

^:heart:


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

oh tell me lies said:


> The summer mobile.


I know you.


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

For those ladies who wants to see my build thread, here's a link 
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13945

And under all the pics on the first page, there's links to recent photoshoots in high res.


----------



## 01GTiVR6GLX (Mar 28, 2011)

sickjettamk5 said:


> not to bring any antagonism into the post, but you can't say you don't care when you're talking about a Volkswagen. You should of left it as it was in the mean time until you get more money to fix it. Just a suggestion. But in the other hand, Smile you have a VW


Thumbs up to that! =D


Fahrvegnügen


----------



## 01GTiVR6GLX (Mar 28, 2011)

Burberry it 



























Fahrvegnügen


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

Juice Box said:


> I know you.


:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:hiiiiiiii


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

An old one of my wife's car (don't have many good pictures of her GTI):


----------



## PaigeCabby (Jan 27, 2011)

*CABBY*

I'm a chick who drives a 2002 cabrio. LOVE IT. Whenever I'm in the garage working on her I get all the starez. 

Because she's hot. They like it when she rides with her top down.

I have tons of body mods and upgrades I want to make...it's a work in progress. A large enough request for photos will be answered in a couple days.


----------



## xoxoGINA (Mar 29, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

BUMP! Current pics of the Turbo S with Rotiforms!!! Waiting to get the air installed...just Koni coils for now.


----------



## karsen (Nov 10, 2008)

TJClover said:


>


:heart: 

Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucano (Apr 23, 2011)

*Volkswagen Golf GTI Edition 35*

I am buying this one in June!!


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

TJClover those Rotiforms are so awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

Lucano said:


> I am buying this one in June!!


Isn't that the 35th anniversary GTI? You plan on moving to Europe? I may have missed something, but I didn't see anything about the U.S. getting it.


----------



## Lucano (Apr 23, 2011)

Juice Box said:


> Isn't that the 35th anniversary GTI? You plan on moving to Europe? I may have missed something, but I didn't see anything about the U.S. getting it.


Yes, it's the GTI Edition 35, this monster will be out in June in Germany, it has 235 HP, 4 cyl. turbo 2.0L... 30,425 euro and it's made in Wolfsburg.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

are you going to be living in germany...?


----------



## Lucano (Apr 23, 2011)

dangerkart said:


> are you going to be living in germany...?


Actually no... Italy is my country of origin but being part of EU you can drive to germany and go back to italy without any problem of visa!


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

Ah it says new York in your location so I was confused. Yeah the eu is handy that way! Will be in Germany in September but traveling to Venice for part of the trip - no problem for customs. It's so nice!


----------



## hers (Mar 4, 2011)

TJClover said:


> BUMP! Current pics of the Turbo S with Rotiforms!!! Waiting to get the air installed...just Koni coils for now.



Wow  Do they glow in the dark??


----------



## 01GTiVR6GLX (Mar 28, 2011)

Fahrvergnügen


----------



## Casper-GT (May 1, 2005)

More pics of that RS Golf pls :heart:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

EuroNeed said:


> For those ladies who wants to see my build thread, here's a link
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13945
> 
> And under all the pics on the first page, there's links to recent photoshoots in high res.


question ? did you do any of this work yourself or was the car built for you? not hating just curious is all ... thanks


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

hers said:


> Wow  Do they glow in the dark??



ALMOST lol!!! Seriously though...when it's dusk, they almost turn a lime neon green. During the day they are bright neon yellow. We had a black light on them the other night...pretty effin sweet! When the car is painted, we are doing a black light photoshoot for sure. :beer:


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

xoxoGINA said:


> Hey ladies. This might have already been brought up but who's all going to SoWo??
> 
> I'll be there in this:





oh tell me lies said:


> The summer mobile.


NOM NOM!!! :heart::thumbup:


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

oh tell me lies said:


> the summer mobile.


oi vey!


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks like a buddies


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> question ? did you do any of this work yourself or was the car built for you? not hating just curious is all ... thanks


Everything done by me! Except the body work, I helped out with all the prep work but my brother who actually works at a body shop did all of the prep work and painting.
So anyone needs any body work done, let me know ill hook it up


----------



## Lucano (Apr 23, 2011)

What about Tomahawk colored tires


----------



## Lucano (Apr 23, 2011)

18' - Alloy - Black wheels with Color Stiker at 5 spoke rim and Silver wire.


----------



## sarahbear (May 11, 2011)

Hello!! I'm Sarah and I'm new to this forum, and I got my first a few months ago in February. I've always wanted a GTI, and been looking almost everyday for one, and my dreams came true! 
I don't have any pictures at the moment, but I'd just like to introduce myself right now!!!


----------



## 01GTiVR6GLX (Mar 28, 2011)

sarahbear said:


> Hello!! I'm Sarah and I'm new to this forum, and I got my first a few months ago in February. I've always wanted a GTI, and been looking almost everyday for one, and my dreams came true!
> I don't have any pictures at the moment, but I'd just like to introduce myself right now!!!


Hiiiii Sara! Nice to meet you! I'm brii


Fahrvergnügen


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

EuroNeed said:


> Everything done by me! Except the body work, I helped out with all the prep work but my brother who actually works at a body shop did all of the prep work and painting.
> So anyone needs any body work done, let me know ill hook it up



where are you located?


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

EuroNeed I :heart: your car


----------



## xoxoGINA (Mar 29, 2009)

sarahbear said:


> Hello!! I'm Sarah


:wave:

Got rid of the Jetta, ladies. It's back to the Beetle. :banghead:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

xoxoGINA said:


> :wave:
> 
> Got rid of the Jetta, ladies. It's back to the Beetle. :banghead:


goood... not fond of beetles. except the new one looks really good and it upsets me to admit that.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> goood... not fond of beetles. except the new one looks really good and it upsets me to admit that.


hahaha same... and that never leaves this thread


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

your secret is safe with me


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

TJClover said:


> ALMOST lol!!! Seriously though...when it's dusk, they almost turn a lime neon green. During the day they are bright neon yellow. We had a black light on them the other night...pretty effin sweet! When the car is painted, we are doing a black light photoshoot for sure. :beer:


Have you considered black light ground effect lighting?

I know it's "rice", but you could turn it on every blue moon and really freak people out. I had a set in my ragged out k-car I was driving in college.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

dangerkart said:


> Looks like a buddies



I actually had mine done for a specific color scheme for my car from Rotiform when the first set of 18" 5X100's came out. Hope you don't think I stole the idea from someone...cause I prob wouldn't have done that color if the car was staying silver. LOL! 

Althought now I think that look fantastic with silver. :thumbup:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

TJClover said:


> I actually had mine done for a specific color scheme for my car from Rotiform when the first set of 18" 5X100's came out. Hope you don't think I stole the idea from someone...cause I prob wouldn't have done that color if the car was staying silver. LOL!
> 
> Althought now I think that look fantastic with silver. :thumbup:


oh no, not at all i just thought it was funny since they were both super neon on silver haha
are you making us wait to find out what the color is?!


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW...I just realized I can't spell today. I think I have been at work too long. :facepalm: :banghead: Need a :beer:. :thumbup:




dangerkart said:


> oh no, not at all i just thought it was funny since they were both super neon on silver haha
> are you making us wait to find out what the color is?!


OK! LOL! Maybe great minds think alike??  Actually mine was by pure accident, so your friend has a great mind. 

Yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaah...see it's a lil bit of a secret just for a bit. It ain't normal and people may hate it, but oh's well. :laugh:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

TJClover said:


> WOW...I just realized I can't spell today. I think I have been at work too long. :facepalm: :banghead: Need a :beer:. :thumbup:
> 
> OK! LOL! Maybe great minds think alike??  Actually mine was by pure accident, so your friend has a great mind.
> 
> Yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaah...see it's a lil bit of a secret just for a bit. It ain't normal and people may hate it, but oh's well. :laugh:


the best ideas are usually by accident 
and FIIIIINE i guess i will wait.. when do you plan on having it done? i can't wait  i was thinking about doing blq's for my jetta next.. but thinking about sticking with oem bimmer wheels for now.


----------



## Lucano (Apr 23, 2011)

TJClover said:


> I actually had mine done for a specific color scheme for my car from Rotiform when the first set of 18" 5X100's came out. Hope you don't think I stole the idea from someone...cause I prob wouldn't have done that color if the car was staying silver. LOL!
> 
> Althought now I think that look fantastic with silver. :thumbup:


Ehy TJ find me those for my car:


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

Lucano said:


>


It's Baaaack


----------



## Lucano (Apr 23, 2011)

DigitalC330 said:


> It's Baaaack


La 500 TwinAir ha una velocità massima di 173 km/h, accelerazione 0 - 100 km/h in 11" e coppia massima di 14,8 kgm a 1900 giri.
uhmm not bad !!


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> where are you located?


I live in Linden NJ but the body shop is in Staten Island NY


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

Lucano said:


> Ehy TJ find me those for my car:


DOH! What is this?!! I don't think I have ever seen one of these? Not in the states surely?


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

dangerkart said:


> the best ideas are usually by accident
> and FIIIIINE i guess i will wait.. when do you plan on having it done? i can't wait  i was thinking about doing blq's for my jetta next.. but thinking about sticking with oem bimmer wheels for now.


Ya know, my husband says by next show season...hmm...LOL! 

OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH...I like bimmer wheels. My husband works at a BMW dealership and I drool every time I am there. I :heart: the 1 series BMW.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

it's a fiat 500, they didn't do well the first time around, they brought them back to the states for 2011.


----------



## Lucano (Apr 23, 2011)

dangerkart said:


> it's a fiat 500, they didn't do well the first time around, they brought them back to the states for 2011.


Who said that they don't do well? They were never sold in the States before 2011!!


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

i meant the 500, i was under the impression they weren't making them in italy either? but i guess they could have been. they were just not very reliable cars and expensive to work on. but who are we to criticize? we own vw's


----------



## RoccoYouko (Jul 22, 2005)

*Hello all!*

I just found this forum and wanted to join the convo! This is Sacilia my 90' Cabriolet


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

^ thats so gorgeous. why did he take off his chrome bumpers? my boyfriend has an 86 and he just repolished his looks great. youve got a suppppper clean clipper kit:thumbup:


----------



## razorride (Aug 11, 2003)

Best picture I have of it.. The bossman's wife's MKVI Golf TDI with loads of modifications!!


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

RoccoYouko said:


> I just found this forum and wanted to join the convo! This is Sacilia my 90' Cabriolet


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

RoccoYouko said:


> I just found this forum and wanted to join the convo! This is Sacilia my 90' Cabriolet


----------



## xoxoGINA (Mar 29, 2009)

RoccoYouko said:


> I just found this forum and wanted to join the convo!


Welcome!! Your car looks amazing. 

Traded in the Beetle on Saturday for a white MKV R32.


----------



## FUDDsMyHero (May 23, 2011)

new to the forums... I'm one a girl and two have a 07 VW rabbit... therefore, I thought I would share... car is unfinished there are still some things that I want to do to it... currently it has GTI suspension with the koni-cup kit springs... I plan on shaving the hood notch getting a badge less grill, textured side skirts, and painting the roof. No engine modification- yet...


----------



## xoxoGINA (Mar 29, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

xoxoGINA said:


> Traded in the Beetle on Saturday for a white MKV R32.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vwagogo (May 25, 2009)

I love my mki:










my cab and my sister's mkii GTI:










and my mkiv:


----------



## deannamarrie (Jun 14, 2009)

just got the coils on a couple days ago, headliner finished and a little fresh paint. getting the side strips re painted silver...the previous owner painted them black:/ 

then i think im good to go for the summer i'll get you guys better pictures today these are just some quick phone shots cause im lazy.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

ladies! your cabbies look AMAZING! hope to see the perfect red one at leavenworth in june?


----------



## dumppedDubz (May 25, 2011)

a gurl that can drive a car and that is into cars more than guys is pretty hawt not gonna lye hah

but do you want anything done to it ? cause i got tha same model , black on black lowered and afew other things done


----------



## dumppedDubz (May 25, 2011)

Juice Box said:


> I know you.


beautifull dub on her nutz right thuur


----------



## Bostonshooligans (Jan 15, 2011)

dumppedDubz said:


> a gurl that can drive a car and that is into cars more than guys is pretty hawt not gonna lye hah


agreed. :thumbup:


----------



## deannamarrie (Jun 14, 2009)

fixed.


----------



## Bostonshooligans (Jan 15, 2011)

congrats :beer:


----------



## jdub13 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well I'm def not a girl but I do have to give massive props to all the girls that are so into VW's I've had my gti for almost 3.5 years and love it so congrats to all the VW girls out there.

This one is mine.


----------



## xoxoGINA (Mar 29, 2009)

Ohhhai.


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Guess i'll play. My name is Steph.

I drive this. 



I now rock these wheels.




Ordering coils in a few weeks.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> I now rock these wheels.


:wave:

Can't wait to see those wheels on DBP.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

Update...Airlift installed and Rotiforms on. Still not low enough, but the frame isn't notched yet.


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

*^^^ Good Golly that Beetle looks great! :thumbup::thumbup:






Here's a couple freshies of my cars:*



















( Thanks to whoever took the photo of my GTI  )


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

Moofluffen said:


> *^^^ Good Golly that Beetle looks great! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS!!! That GTI is AWESOME!!! I love it! Nice stance. :thumbup:


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks! Cheers :beer:


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

TJClover said:


> Update...Airlift installed and Rotiforms on. Still not low enough, but the frame isn't notched yet.


sweet tat! :thumbup:


----------



## martin98 (Jun 1, 2011)

My car is not dashing as yours they pictures are really awesome thanks for the reviews.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Moofluffen said:


> *
> Here's a couple freshies of my cars:*


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

Moofluffen said:


> *Here's a couple freshies of my cars:*


 S40 looks awesome as does the GTI. :thumbup:


----------



## Bostonshooligans (Jan 15, 2011)

TJClover said:


> Update...Airlift installed and Rotiforms on. Still not low enough, but the frame isn't notched yet.


 love the rims along with the tat :thumbup:


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

PSU said:


> ....


 :laugh: 






Juice Box said:


> S40 looks awesome as does the GTI. :thumbup:


 Thanks! :thumbup:I'm happy to have the wheels on the S40 finally. Just have to get the adjustable control arms on and have an alignment done. Anything new going on with your cars?


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

Unfortunately no. I'm getting more stingy with my money the older I get. :thumbdown: I'd like to do something with the GTI, but it may have to wait until next year. New wheels would definitely be nice!  

Newer iPhone photo: 









And I have a photo timeline of the GTI on Flickr now for anyone who cares. Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/meredithalyse/sets/72157626656049861/


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> I now rock these wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
omg! hott! what kind of wheels are those???


----------



## Bostonshooligans (Jan 15, 2011)

RubbinDub99 said:


> it's final, i need to find me a woman who loves her vw


 were all in that same boat :thumbup:


----------



## tiffanyyydeanna (May 23, 2011)

Got mine almost a year ago this summer starts the work


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

MissShortyJ said:


> omg! hott! what kind of wheels are those???


 Steph is my buddy so she won't mind if I answer for her... 

*Tom's C7* 










Steph... that saves us the trouble of swapping. :laugh:


----------



## sehr_schnell (May 20, 2011)

i absolutely LOVE LOVE that vw pinup girl tattoo! that amazingggg! 

but anyway... my stock wagon and my boyfriends tdi cup 

too much wheelgap :S im trying to buy a mk5 rabbit in the upcoming months.


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Juice Box said:


> Unfortunately no. I'm getting more stingy with my money the older I get. :thumbdown: I'd like to do something with the GTI, but it may have to wait until next year. New wheels would definitely be nice!


 lol I love timelines! Always neat to see how a car started out :thumbup: 

Yeah I hear you about the car budget. That was my whole reason for buying a Volvo... I was sure I wasn't going to do any work to it... 

edit: added you on Flickr.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

PSU said:


>


 Wait...did anyone else get this??? 

I mean you can't just post diamonds on the screen and not expect the rest of us to want some...I mean I know we are girls that like cars, but...well, just sayin.  

Actually...I'll just take a :beer: :laugh:


----------



## ToeBall (May 30, 2010)

TJClover said:


> Wait...did anyone else get this???
> 
> I mean you can't just post diamonds on the screen and not expect the rest of us to want some...I mean I know we are girls that like cars, but...well, just sayin.
> 
> Actually...I'll just take a :beer: :laugh:


 I can handle that...


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

i will take the diamond naow


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

TJClover said:


> Actually...I'll just take a :beer: :laugh:


 :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: for you dear.



dangerkart said:


> i will take the diamond naow


 Diamonds and :beer::beer::beer::beer: for you Michelle. 

I miss seeing your witty posts.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

PSU said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: for you dear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yay! i'm sorry, i downloaded tapatalk to try and be on here more. i made a thread with new pictures of my car over in mk4 land though


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

PSU said:


> Steph is my buddy so she won't mind if I answer for her...


 

:wave: Thanks Andrew!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

dangerkart said:


> yay! i'm sorry, i downloaded tapatalk to try and be on here more. i made a thread with new pictures of my car over in mk4 land though


 Pffft... and I even had to persuade you to do that.

I had Starbucks today. :heart:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

Hopefully going to get the cabby out of storage today and get going on the 5 speed swap :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

*just bought my future wife a 2010 GTI*

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

filled in the holes in the bumper already


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

I see that Andrew has a way with the ladies. :laugh: 

Keep up the nice work all you female peoples. :beer:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

PSU said:


> Pffft... and I even had to persuade you to do that.
> 
> I had Starbucks today. :heart:


 I suck at internetting! Awh, I'm so proud of you :heart:


----------



## dubbchik (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## dubbchik (Jan 31, 2008)

^ my baby


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

dubbchik said:


> ^ my baby


----------



## dumppedDubz (May 25, 2011)

yehhh im in love ;p :heart:


----------



## JessRabbid (Dec 6, 2009)

just picked up a mk4 gli 1.8t as a daily, finally ill be able to get over to the other house to work on my bunbun, i want it ready by h20

and speaking of diamonds, i just got mine May 9th, he popped the big question, and i said yes 
although wedding planning has been keeping off the forums lol


----------



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

TJClover said:


> Update...Airlift installed and Rotiforms on. Still not low enough, but the frame isn't notched yet.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

so i have replied to this thread once but that was when i lived in michigan now im located in Nashua New Hampshire so if there are any girls that are in this area that would want to hang out and get together i will be a very happy girl as im new in this town and have no friends here yet :laugh:


----------



## tiffanyyydeanna (May 23, 2011)

steroseGTI said:


> so i have replied to this thread once but that was when i lived in michigan now im located in Nashua New Hampshire so if there are any girls that are in this area that would want to hang out and get together i will be a very happy girl as im new in this town and have no friends here yet :laugh:


wish there was girls in eugene like you that are into there car, 99% of female jetta owners here do not care about there car


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

tiffanyyydeanna said:


> wish there was girls in eugene like you that are into there car, 99% of female jetta owners here do not care about there car


Thats sad every time i see a girl driving a vdub i smile and wave and they look at me like im crazy and eather slow down or speed away  they have no respect for there cars and it makes me sad  . But where is eugene?


----------



## tiffanyyydeanna (May 23, 2011)

steroseGTI said:


> Thats sad every time i see a girl driving a vdub i smile and wave and they look at me like im crazy and eather slow down or speed away  they have no respect for there cars and it makes me sad  . But where is eugene?


yeah, its unfortunate. 
eugene oregon? downtown area.


----------



## dubbchik (Jan 31, 2008)

NotoriousWithaG said:


>


I dont really have anymore at the moment


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

tiffanyyydeanna said:


> yeah, its unfortunate.
> eugene oregon? downtown area.


oh ok well thats to bad we are not anywhere near each other...but hey at least we love our cars and its not because guys like cars lol at least thats not why i love them lol


----------



## tiffanyyydeanna (May 23, 2011)

steroseGTI said:


> oh ok well thats to bad we are not anywhere near each other...but hey at least we love our cars and its not because guys like cars lol at least thats not why i love them lol




yeah it is, and no not the reason i love them either


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g142/fordguy87/Dubs at the Park BBQ/DSC_0063.jpg



Coils are on the way. :thumbup:


----------



## her_dub219 (Dec 22, 2010)

steroseGTI said:


> so i have replied to this thread once but that was when i lived in michigan now im located in Nashua New Hampshire so if there are any girls that are in this area that would want to hang out and get together i will be a very happy girl as im new in this town and have no friends here yet :laugh:


Hey! I live about 1 1/2 hr drive away from nashua in MA. Ever want to meet up sometime I'm down! I feel your pain.. not many girls around here either that enjoy their car. I think there is one but I have no idea who she is and I have only seen her like twice, lol. :/


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

her_dub219 said:


> Hey! I live about 1 1/2 hr drive away from nashua in MA. Ever want to meet up sometime I'm down! I feel your pain.. not many girls around here either that enjoy their car. I think there is one but I have no idea who she is and I have only seen her like twice, lol. :/


Yea that would be sweet to meet up!!! I have seen this one girl around my apartment driving a Jetta and she has a euro plate so i kinda hope she cool!! lol:wave:


----------



## Droopy1943 (Feb 20, 2007)

This is my friends 80' Caddy, found it for her from a dude on here. She loves it :thumbup:


----------



## mkvlady (Jun 11, 2011)

Perfect spot for me to introduce myself! I have a white 06 mkv. Stage 1 revo, and h&r springs. I have 19" tsw kyalami's on it now but I'm looking into the nurburgring tsw's because I just lost one of my center caps on my way home from work today. Anyways, I absolutely love my mkv. I don't make tons of money, so mods are pretty slow going, however, I'm hoping to roll my fenders next week. My goal is to get her up to the mid threes fairly soon. If anyone has any ideas or tips pm me! I love to talk vdubs!


----------



## mkvlady (Jun 11, 2011)

This is my pride and joy :heart:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

mkvlady said:


> Perfect spot for me to introduce myself! I have a white 06 mkv. Stage 1 revo, and h&r springs. I have 19" tsw kyalami's on it now but I'm looking into the nurburgring tsw's because I just lost one of my center caps on my way home from work today. Anyways, I absolutely love my mkv. I don't make tons of money, so mods are pretty slow going, however, I'm hoping to roll my fenders next week. My goal is to get her up to the mid threes fairly soon. If anyone has any ideas or tips pm me! I love to talk vdubs!


Welcome aboard.

Don't get too addicted to this place now.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

that is a sweet caddy and its nice to see a chic driving it :thumbup:


----------



## mkvlady (Jun 11, 2011)

PSU said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> Don't get too addicted to this place now.


I'll try! But I'm not making any promises!


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Love that caddy. :thumbup:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

steroseGTI said:


> so i have replied to this thread once but that was when i lived in michigan now im located in Nashua New Hampshire so if there are any girls that are in this area that would want to hang out and get together i will be a very happy girl as im new in this town and have no friends here yet :laugh:


I live about 10-15 minutes from Nashua. Our group meets on Monday nights in Plaistow NH which is about 25 minutes north on rt 495. PM me if you want more info :thumbup: We're a very friendly gathering


----------



## Droopy1943 (Feb 20, 2007)

my1stgolf said:


> that is a sweet caddy and its nice to see a chic driving it :thumbup:





Steph__Undeadxx said:


> Love that caddy. :thumbup:


Thanks :beer:
Waited quite a time to find a decent one. Runs like a champ, should be down in H20 with us this year too. Hopefully see some of you there this year


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

I've always wanted a caddy. :thumbup: One day perhaps.


----------



## girliegirlvdubinit (Jun 14, 2011)

were everywhere!!! I own a 99 mk3 jetta vr6 and I am buying a 03 mk4 Jetta 1.8t bora!! I have tattoos, outfits, the whole nine yards I LOVE VDUBS!!!:heart:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Juice Box said:


> I've always wanted a caddy. :thumbup: One day perhaps.


ill buy one mer, fix it up and then you can trade me your mk3 for it.....:laugh:


----------



## Bostonshooligans (Jan 15, 2011)

Juice Box said:


> I've always wanted a caddy. :thumbup: One day perhaps.


yeah same here,she'd be a sick parts runner :thumbup:


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

my1stgolf said:


> ill buy one mer, fix it up and then you can trade me your mk3 for it.....:laugh:


Haha. I would never trade my baby.


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

meechelle said:


> I live about 10-15 minutes from Nashua. Our group meets on Monday nights in Plaistow NH which is about 25 minutes north on rt 495. PM me if you want more info :thumbup: We're a very friendly gathering


Cool thanks I will defiantly check it out!!


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

so jealous of the caddy. i'm in the market for one, have a couple i've got my eye on. but until then i sold my cabby to one of my best friends and she loves it. i bought a 77 rabbit to keep me busy for now.


----------



## vee_dubber (Apr 29, 2011)

*Lower you car or this will happen......*


----------



## vee_dubber (Apr 29, 2011)

*Lower you car or this will happen......*


----------



## dumppedDubz (May 25, 2011)

girliegirlvdubinit said:


> were everywhere!!! I own a 99 mk3 jetta vr6 and I am buying a 03 mk4 Jetta 1.8t bora!! I have tattoos, outfits, the whole nine yards I LOVE VDUBS!!!:heart:


hawt ;p


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

girliegirlvdubinit said:


> were everywhere!!! I own a 99 mk3 jetta vr6 and I am buying a *03 mk4 Jetta 1.8t bora*!! I have tattoos, outfits, the whole nine yards I LOVE VDUBS!!!:heart:


:sly:


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

droopy1943 said:


> this is my friends 80' caddy, found it for her from a dude on here. She loves it :thumbup:


hot damn!!!


----------



## xoxoGINA (Mar 29, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

vee_dubber said:


> x


Ouch. Care to share what happened?


----------



## h20melon (Jun 20, 2011)

just picked up my new project 








it'll be ready by waterfest im hoping! ... any suggestions? im already lowering in next week, without a doubt, none of my cars have bee stock height haha


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

finally got to drive her after auto to manual swap and head rebuild.. look at those tiny wheels ...lol they will be coming off asap and these will be going on as soon as they are cleaned up


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

dangerkart said:


> so jealous of the caddy. i'm in the market for one, have a couple i've got my eye on. but until then i sold my cabby to one of my best friends and she loves it. i bought a 77 rabbit to keep me busy for now.


this makes me ..... 77 rabbit . pics please opcorn:


----------



## VAG-Approved (May 30, 2008)

How long has this been going on 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

about 27 pages lol


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

emogti2.0 said:


> how long has this been going on


09-18-2010 03:00 pm


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

kstreeetz908 said:


> girl with a vdub... i love my vw, wont drive anything else.
> 
> i try to do all the work myself.. some love it and some call it a ricer.
> 
> but either way i love my dub


----------



## VAG-Approved (May 30, 2008)

PSU said:


> 09-18-2010 03:00 pm


I was referring to the new hampshire meet lol but forgot to qoute it 


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

EmoGti2.0 said:


> I was referring to the new hampshire meet lol but forgot to qoute it
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


If you mean the Plaistow meet - about 3 years at least...


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> this makes me ..... 77 rabbit . pics please opcorn:












as requested  2.0 aba block from a 95 jetta, and a 1.8 head from an 85 gti. tranny has 4k on it. it's seriously like a diamond in there haha. the body needs attention, i have to order new floor panels due to rust and there's a good dent right on the rear quarter panel. i'm also having a hell of a time trying to get that giant dent out of the bumper (guy backed into it with his truck :facepalm i'll attack it again tomorrow though.

oh and those god awful honda wheels will be coming off pronto when i get some new tires for my snowflakes. the guy i bought it from wanted to put motherfokking EIGHTEENS on it! wtf!!!

i'm glad you got to drive yours finally! i love the wheels you have.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

I plan on doing the same engine set up in my rabbit. I have a full ABA obd2 sitting in my friends garage and i have a full 1.8 from a golf mk2 sitting in mine. 18's  what the hell!!!!! yea those wheels on there now have to go . snowflakes will look good :thumbup:. Really happy to see you picked this car up .


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

It's the setup I wanted to do anyway so it was nice to find one that just needed to be finished. Changed the head gasket last night, ordered new shifter bushings and I'm having issues with my fan. Trying to troubleshoot that currently. Have you ever had an issue with your fuel valves being clogged? I come from a land of the vented gas cap but apparently this one is through a line. So my fuel was expanding and building pressure in the tank and leaking out the neck :screwy:


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

18s on an mk1.  

Give me some of whatever that guy was smoking. :laugh:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

dangerkart said:


> It's the setup I wanted to do anyway so it was nice to find one that just needed to be finished. Changed the head gasket last night, ordered new shifter bushings and I'm having issues with my fan. Trying to troubleshoot that currently. Have you ever had an issue with your fuel valves being clogged? I come from a land of the vented gas cap but apparently this one is through a line. So my fuel was expanding and building pressure in the tank and leaking out the neck :screwy:



Hasnt happen to me yet but happened to my buddy. He said he just replaced the valve. Whats wrong with the fan?


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

That red Rabbit looks mint! (Aside from a few obvious things lol)

ABA setup would be perfect in there. Add a Kinetic ABA turbo kit :thumbup:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

not sure i would ever turbo an aba. not much point .. not enough air flow to make it worth it. would be cheaper and easier to just throw 16v head on, cam it and walah fast fun lil wabbit.... :beer:


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

I dunno, I've driven an ABA-T car and it was pretty peppy. Best thing about it is that it's pretty well bomb proof. The 16v tends to be a little more... "fragile" 

Although... my 16V has never given me trouble. Thankfully!


On a side note... hoping to pick up a 1.8T for my MkII. Just trying to justify spending the money lol


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Moofluffen said:


> I dunno, I've driven an ABA-T car and it was pretty peppy. Best thing about it is that it's pretty well bomb proof. The 16v tends to be a little more... "fragile"
> 
> Although... my 16V has never given me trouble. Thankfully!
> 
> ...


 1.8T MKII ... must post details when that build starts up ic:


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> 1.8T MKII ... must post details when that build starts up ic:


I know! I'd killllll for this motor... but the money really could go towards something better (ie: the mortage lol)

I just want to a K04 on it, same build as my old MkIV but a little better... Will definitely put up a build thread if and when the time comes :thumbup:


Good to see so many girls still posting up :thumbup:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

ill be posting much more once the rabbit gets back to the garage


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> Hasnt happen to me yet but happened to my buddy. He said he just replaced the valve. Whats wrong with the fan?


oh good, was hoping it was something simple. i called a shop here and they were like 'idk what you're going to do to fix it' :sly: wtf. haha.



Moofluffen said:


> That red Rabbit looks mint! (Aside from a few obvious things lol)


most panels are super straight and for original paint it's not bad! the hood and drivers fender will be replaced, they're both kinda meh as far as alignment haha. but i have spare ones of each on my shell :thumbup: and i actually need to replace cams down the road so i'll probably look into some go fasts then :laugh:

better picture of damaged panels:











my1stgolf said:


> 1.8T MKII ... must post details when that build starts up ic:


x2!!


----------



## JB20th2522 (Jun 14, 2010)

*I'm a girl and this is my baby *


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

JB20th2522 said:


>


dayum...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice cars Girls. :thumbup:

I miss my 20th, I should have never let it go in 2007.. It was such a fun car to drive.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

JB20th2522 said:


>


love that color , love the hood. make sure you subscribe to the thread :beer:


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

That 20th needs a badgeless grille :thumbup:


----------



## vee_dubber (Apr 29, 2011)

i span out at 80mph, hit into a stone wall :/ boras are terrible for handling, there like tractors


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

JB20th2522 said:


>


want.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

vee_dubber said:


> i span out at 80mph, hit into a stone wall :/ boras are terrible for handling, there like tractors


where and why were you doing 80?


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

What's a bora?


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

Juice Box said:


> What's a bora?


:laugh:


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

My highline handles like **** as well.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

JB20th2522 said:


>


Lovinnnnn it:thumbup: if u look as good as the car I will marry you:laugh:


----------



## jerseygli (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey girls, here's my baby...

One of the old dudes at work this week called my exhaust setup a FART CAN...which it is certainly not (AWE tbe). Needless to say, I am planning to hate him forever. Also had a '98 jazz blue Cabrio in high school


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

jerseygli said:


> One of the old dudes at work this week called my exhaust setup a FART CAN...which it is certainly not (AWE tbe). Needless to say, I am planning to hate him forever.


Hahahaha I lol'd


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

jerseygli said:


> Hey girls, here's my baby...
> 
> One of the old dudes at work this week called my exhaust setup a FART CAN...which it is certainly not (AWE tbe). Needless to say, I am planning to hate him forever. Also had a '98 jazz blue Cabrio in high school




Welcome. :thumbup:


Anyone going to waterfest?


----------



## Droopy1943 (Feb 20, 2007)

Nah, not this year. The truck would probably not have such a great trip that far. Going to H20 for sure though :thumbup:


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll be at Waterfest! :thumbup:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

RedLineNikiR said:


> I'll be at Waterfest! :thumbup:


as will I :thumbup:


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

:wave:

The daily










The other


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

kitty said:


> :wave:
> 
> The daily
> 
> ...



very nice :thumbup:


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> as will I :thumbup:


Me three.

Even though I'm not a chick. :laugh:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

i3rent said:


> Me three.
> 
> Even though I'm not a chick. :laugh:


we will let that slide


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

kitty said:


> :wave:


Hi Amanda. :wave:

I, four, will be at Waterfest. Come say hi.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

PSU said:


> Hi Amanda. :wave:
> 
> I, four, will be at Waterfest. Come say hi.


i dont know u but i know your car and i want to be taken for a ride... i know its gay but ive never been in an R... :facepalm:


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

PSU said:


> Hi Amanda. :wave:
> 
> I, four, will be at Waterfest. Come say hi.


Only if I get a hug


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

my1stgolf said:


> very nice :thumbup:


Thanks. Golf needs lots of love, hoping to get it going this weekend.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

kitty said:


> Thanks. Golf needs lots of love, hoping to get it going this weekend.


I hear on that. The rabbit is finally running however it needs back up lights to be hooked up, new brake light switch, tires and to be registered and inspected ..lol


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll be at waterfest. I know it's a last minute thing but if you girls like to camp, check this out.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5287463-that-time-again...maple-lake-campgrounds!

Lots of beer, food, and plenty of friends for only 20 bucks. :thumbup:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> I'll be at waterfest. I know it's a last minute thing but if you girls like to camp, check this out.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5287463-that-time-again...maple-lake-campgrounds!
> 
> Lots of beer, food, and plenty of friends for only 20 bucks. :thumbup:


 not much of a camper.. and im pretty sure im only goin sunday. i think my buddy is going to this tho.


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> i dont know u but i know your car and i want to be taken for a ride... i know its gay but ive never been in an R... :facepalm:


Lemme get in on that riding business too Andrew! No ****.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

kitty said:


> Only if I get a hug


If you're lucky, I'll bring you some Wawa Tea.

Wish you were closer because I'd help you clean that MKIII up.

You should have seen me when I bought my Honda in 2001... I ripped that thing apart and scrubbed it.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> i dont know u but i know your car and i want to be taken for a ride... i know its gay but ive never been in an R... :facepalm:


I missed this reply.

You got it! Glad to give out a ride, but you aren't missing much. 

Wish it were in my area because we could hit some back roads, which is where the .:R truly shines.

Took my buddy for a ride one day when I had Nitto Invos... needless to say, he needed new boxers afterwards. :laugh:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

PSU said:


> I missed this reply.
> 
> You got it! Glad to give out a ride, but you aren't missing much.
> 
> ...


good deal, i just have always wanted to see what kind of power they put out. :beer:


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

PSU said:


> If you're lucky, I'll bring you some Wawa Tea.
> 
> Wish you were closer because I'd help you clean that MKIII up.
> 
> You should have seen me when I bought my Honda in 2001... I ripped that thing apart and scrubbed it.


Come visit lol. Cleaning it more tonight, will probably pull seats out for a full vacuum and wipe down.


----------



## xkayhugs0 (Jun 21, 2011)

*My 1st Car*










Hi, my name is Kayla and this is my 99 VW Cabrio


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

welcome


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

Wish I had a mk3.5 cabby.

Welcome!


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

I will be at waterfest but not my car =( my boyfriends car will be tho and 2 of my girls from MI will be visiting me and coming along for the fun trip I cant wait for them to get here so I can show them how we like to party!!!! They will be in for a huge surprise for how the vdubbers party!!!!


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

was playn around tonite with some stuff


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

Just wanna post a new pic and say that the car is now *FOR SALE*.... AND welcome to all the new girlies!! :wave:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

MissShortyJ said:


> Just wanna post a new pic and say that the car is now *FOR SALE*.... AND welcome to all the new girlies!! :wave:


why for sale?


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

MissShortyJ said:


> Just wanna post a new pic and say that the car is now *FOR SALE*.... AND welcome to all the new girlies!! :wave:



 damn.


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice MkV :thumbup: What's going to be the replacement?


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

Moofluffen said:


> Nice MkV :thumbup: What's going to be the replacement?



oh Thanks!! 

I'm just ready for something bigger. I take my dogs everywhere and it's hard to fit them in the backseat 

I'm actually looking at Touaregs. I test drove a few and looooovvveeedd em.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

MissShortyJ said:


> oh Thanks!!
> 
> I'm just ready for something bigger. I take my dogs everywhere and it's hard to fit them in the backseat
> 
> I'm actually looking at Touaregs. I test drove a few and looooovvveeedd em.


I keep telling myself im gona get a mk4 passat wagon someday for all my pet needs.... lol.


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

my1stgolf said:


> I keep telling myself im gona get a mk4 passat wagon someday for all my pet needs.... lol.


haha. I wish i could keep it and have both...but thats not gonna happen :laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> good deal, i just have always wanted to see what kind of power they put out. :beer:


Sounds good to me. Check PM. 



kitty said:


> Come visit lol. Cleaning it more tonight, will probably pull seats out for a full vacuum and wipe down.


Do work woman.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

MissShortyJ said:


> haha. I wish i could keep it and have both...but thats not gonna happen :laugh:


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

PSU said:


> Do work woman.


About to go put battery in. Cross fingers.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Success!










And no it didn't take four hours lol. Couldn't find proper wrench and Gator Grip only did so much. Had a beer and went and got wrenches then watched Mythbusters


----------



## tiffanyyydeanna (May 23, 2011)

any girls in oregon, eugene area?


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Anyone going to the Stancewars thing @ Bellevue College (Bellevue, WA) on July 3rd?


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

Moofluffen said:


> Anyone going to the Stancewars thing @ Bellevue College (Bellevue, WA) on July 3rd?


nope, was going to go, but me and the signif will be in santa cruz. how about waterwerks?


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

dangerkart said:


> nope, was going to go, but me and the signif will be in santa cruz. how about waterwerks?


I might skip Waterwerks this year. Honestly, it just wasn't that awesome last year.


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

Moofluffen said:


> Anyone going to the Stancewars thing @ Bellevue College (Bellevue, WA) on July 3rd?


I'll be there. Not in my car though. No stanceeee..... :wave:


----------



## blkfury (Mar 11, 2011)

Maybe just to hang though


----------



## iDESTROY92 (Dec 12, 2010)

*stancewars*

I'm going! :wave:


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

Random bump with newer pics! I am jealous reading about all of the bigger shows I can't make it too...living in Kansas blows!!!! I miss WA!!! LOL!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

First picture is amazing.


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

PSU said:


> First picture is amazing.


This times a million


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

mmmmmmmmm its ok ... jk jk jk


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah the first photo of that Beetle is pretty stellar. Car looks great :thumbup:


Here's a new one of my GTI, just because...


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Moofluffen said:


> Yeah the first photo of that Beetle is pretty stellar. Car looks great :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Here's a new one of my GTI, just because...


hands down this is amazing


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

Amazing indeed. 

I miss my mkii.


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Thank you both 

Just put it back on the road a few weeks ago :thumbup:


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Your Beetle is adorable. 

Don't you get sick of that? I know I do, lol. But really, awesome, love the wheels, and the lows. I'm afeared of coilovers after blowing up my Rabbit


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

Don't be afraid!!! Air ride lady!!!!


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

Moofluffen said:


> Yeah the first photo of that Beetle is pretty stellar. Car looks great :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Here's a new one of my GTI, just because...


HOLY TITS!!!! I :heart: THIS AND NEED THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

I want bags just so I could get the license plate FUNBGS. But I don't see that in the cards any time soon. 

I should dig up before and after pics of my Rabbit. It was quite a scene. For anyone interested, search my threads, around October 2008. Subject is something like "I guess I was too low" lol.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Oooh, 1000!


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

Moofluffen said:


> Here's a new one of my GTI, just because...


it looks beautiful, for reals, sometimes i miss our mk2.. but i think i have always been more of a mk1 person for sure. do miss its vr though.

i bought a full tan/peanut butter interior for the 77 wabbit though! not going in until post-paint unfortunately. but will look amazing. color has been decided on


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

kitty said:


> I should dig up before and after pics of my Rabbit. It was quite a scene. For anyone interested, search my threads, around October 2008. Subject is something like "I guess I was too low" lol.


:wave:



kitty said:


> coilovers + manhole cover = totaled rabbit.as you can pretty much see, the transmission shattered. what you can't see is the floorpans pressed all the way up, the exploded dash from the twisted frame, the airbag deployed, the cracked windshield... it was gruesome.


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

PSU said:


> First picture is amazing.


x2


Oh and I love that red mkii gti!


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

seeing kitty's rabbit is why i am doin a h&r cup kit... coils scare me so much ... yes im wimpy i know


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Thanks Andrew. And yes I am scared of coils now. Have them on the MK3 which I drove across the country twice with no issues.


----------



## ToeBall (May 30, 2010)

kitty said:


> Thanks Andrew. And yes I am scared of coils now. Have them on the MK3 which I drove across the country twice with no issues.


That sucks. Why not throw a skidplate on it? I personally put oversize tires on the car to eat up the wheel gap without giving up too much ground clearance for this reason.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Oh I'm not concerned with the MK3, if nothing has happened now it's fine. A skid plate would not have done anything for the Rabbit. It folded up.


----------



## ToeBall (May 30, 2010)

kitty said:


> Oh I'm not concerned with the MK3, if nothing has happened now it's fine. A skid plate would not have done anything for the Rabbit. It folded up.


The skid would have lifter the whole front up and over. Still sucks though.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Lol no the car folded. Seriously the skid plate would have done nothing. Possibly caused more damage, not that it mattered, car was totaled.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

kitty said:


> Thanks Andrew. And yes I am scared of coils now. Have them on the MK3 which I drove across the country twice with no issues.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

I understand exactly why you feel this way about coilovers!!!!! What a crappy crappy deal!!!!!


----------



## .spindat. (May 23, 2008)

scene points are through the roof with that smash. 




my new favourite thread.. sorry i was so late to the show.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Yeah people post busted oil pans and I'm like, "Oh yeah? Take a look at THIS." Lol. My pics keep popping up in any thread where someone has smacked something.


----------



## .spindat. (May 23, 2008)

like I said scene points! nothing better. 

Just for discussion purposes, my old mk2 was low enough to rip the rear brake lines off, tear through the fuel lines, and crack my rad, along with wearing the sub frame extremely thin! 

I loved it, coils aren't to be afraid of, just be careful and swerve all over the place! It's the price us Volkswagen drivers have to pay to look better than everybody else on the road.


----------



## GruuvenNorth (Dec 13, 2006)

Something's fishy in here....:sly:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

GruuvenNorth said:


> Something's fishy in here....:sly:


 ? ? ?


----------



## GruuvenNorth (Dec 13, 2006)

You'll get it one day.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

^ he's slow.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

GruuvenNorth said:


> You'll get it one day.


 No I get it... and Hi kitty. I am not slow.


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

PSU said:


> ? ? ?


 :facepalm:


----------



## dewba12 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey all, 
I'm new to vortex. Just bought a 09 Jetta 2.0T Wolfsburg Edition. Looking to lower it soon, what are your thoughts on lowering springs vs. coilovers? I'm not sure if you can adjust lowering springs or not. Just asking because I live in PA and some winters here can be brutal. So, when I lower it I would want to raise it in the winter and then lower again come spring/summer. Like I said I'm new to this so not sure if this was already answered or not. But I saw Girls with VW and I'm kinda clueless, but def. want to start modifying at least the body of it for now.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

dewba12 said:


> Hey all,
> I'm new to vortex. Just bought a 09 Jetta 2.0T Wolfsburg Edition. Looking to lower it soon, what are your thoughts on lowering springs vs. coilovers? I'm not sure if you can adjust lowering springs or not. Just asking because I live in PA and some winters here can be brutal. So, when I lower it I would want to raise it in the winter and then lower again come spring/summer. Like I said I'm new to this so not sure if this was already answered or not. But I saw Girls with VW and I'm kinda clueless, but def. want to start modifying at least the body of it for now.


 if this were the mk4 forums... 

but since we are in the gwd thread, springs are a waste of your money, and if you are looking for something easily adjustable spend the extra cheddar and get some coilovers with dampening. adjustments to the height are easier. btw, coilovers = struts, hats, shocks ect. basically an entire new suspension. springs are ONLY springs and will give you maybe 1" tops lower.. and once you go low.. you'll want to keep going.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

dewba12 said:


> Hey all,
> I'm new to vortex. Just bought a 09 Jetta 2.0T Wolfsburg Edition. Looking to lower it soon, what are your thoughts on lowering springs vs. coilovers? I'm not sure if you can adjust lowering springs or not. Just asking because I live in PA and some winters here can be brutal. So, when I lower it I would want to raise it in the winter and then lower again come spring/summer. Like I said I'm new to this so not sure if this was already answered or not. But I saw Girls with VW and I'm kinda clueless, but def. want to start modifying at least the body of it for now.


 Hello welcome, 

I live in PA and i would def do coilovers just because of those brutal winters you are talking about. However i am still toying with the idea of a H&R cup kit because everytime you adjust your ride hight you technically are supose to get a wheel alignment. So you will be getting one in the fall and then again in the spring. every year :banghead:.


----------



## dewba12 (Jul 7, 2011)

dangerkart said:


> if this were the mk4 forums...
> 
> but since we are in the gwd thread, springs are a waste of your money, and if you are looking for something easily adjustable spend the extra cheddar and get some coilovers with dampening. adjustments to the height are easier. btw, coilovers = struts, hats, shocks ect. basically an entire new suspension. springs are ONLY springs and will give you maybe 1" tops lower.. and once you go low.. you'll want to keep going.


 
09 is a mk5 not mk4


----------



## dewba12 (Jul 7, 2011)

my1stgolf said:


> Hello welcome,
> 
> I live in PA and i would def do coilovers just because of those brutal winters you are talking about. However i am still toying with the idea of a H&R cup kit because everytime you adjust your ride hight you technically are supose to get a wheel alignment. So you will be getting one in the fall and then again in the spring. every year :banghead:.


 Hmm.. gives me a lot to think about. I did find coilovers after doing a bit of research... Price is not to shabby either. 
http://store.blackforestindustries.com/suspension6.html


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

I personally would not get jom, but that's just me. I've never heard a good thing about them.


----------



## dewba12 (Jul 7, 2011)

i3rent said:


> I personally would not get jom, but that's just me. I've never heard a good thing about them.


 Anything you would recommend?


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

dewba12 said:


> 09 is a mk5 not mk4


 i am fully aware.


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

dewba12 said:


> Anything you would recommend?


 I don't own a 5 so I cant recommend anything from experience, if I were you I would just head over to the mkv forums and read the faqs and what not.

I'm just a silly mkiv guy. eace:


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

dewba12 said:


> Anything you would recommend?


 Fk is the usual brand.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

koni, h&r


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

dewba12 said:


> Hmm.. gives me a lot to think about. I did find coilovers after doing a bit of research... Price is not to shabby either.
> http://store.blackforestindustries.com/suspension6.html


 Here is what i have been told from numerous sources who have been lowering there cars for years. With coils you get what you pay for. If you spend $500.00 you will know it. I had a jetta with racelands = ($400.00) and let me tell you when i hit any sort of bump even small i felt it. However my buddy has a set of H&R coilovers =($1200.00) on his gti and the damn car rides smooth as hell. Plus H&R's have a lifetime warranty you cant beat that. I think Racelands have like 2 years limited or something. Please just research everything, the seach button is the best tool on this site and you can learn so much.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

dangerkart said:


> koni, h&r


 x2 good warranties and good products.


----------



## Droopy1943 (Feb 20, 2007)

Also not sure where your located, but if you swing by waterfest (in jersey) this year or maybe even H20 in Md, your probably going to get a better deal. Incase your looking to save a little money and meet an extreme amount of volkswagen people, and im sure there will be plently of lady dubbers there too.


----------



## dewba12 (Jul 7, 2011)

my1stgolf said:


> Here is what i have been told from numerous sources who have been lowering there cars for years. With coils you get what you pay for. If you spend $500.00 you will know it. I had a jetta with racelands = ($400.00) and let me tell you when i hit any sort of bump even small i felt it. However my buddy has a set of H&R coilovers =($1200.00) on his gti and the damn car rides smooth as hell. Plus H&R's have a lifetime warranty you cant beat that. I think Racelands have like 2 years limited or something. Please just research everything, the seach button is the best tool on this site and you can learn so much.


 Thanks, I appreciate it. It's a lot to think about and a lot to learn for sure! Started reading up on some FK Streetlines too. After reading it looks like JOM is made by the same company that make v-maxx, but who knows


----------



## dewba12 (Jul 7, 2011)

Droopy1943 said:


> Also not sure where your located, but if you swing by waterfest (in jersey) this year or maybe even H20 in Md, your probably going to get a better deal. Incase your looking to save a little money and meet an extreme amount of volkswagen people, and im sure there will be plently of lady dubbers there too.


 Located in York, Pa so either one would be within driving distance


----------



## Droopy1943 (Feb 20, 2007)

dewba12 said:


> Located in York, Pa so either one would be within driving distance


 well hell if you have the free time go to both, waterfest is this coming weekend and h20 is in sept. Waterfest is bigger, but personally, h20 is a lot more fun. Atmosphere and location wise anyways. Who doesn't love the beach, but like they said when it comes down to is you get what you pay for. There is always the option of just browsing the classifieds for weeks until you find someone selling them.......thats usually what i do :laugh:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

i3rent said:


> I personally would not get jom, but that's just me. I've never heard a good thing about them.


 I have JOMs on my mk1 cabby - they basically do the job and go very low. 

But I have Koni's on my mk5 gti which I autocross - the Koni's handle amazingly and the ride is adjustable for both height and dampening.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

also had kw's on our s4 which handled awesome.. pricey but imo were worth it.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

:heart:H20 :heart: cant wait


----------



## VolvoForLife? (Oct 22, 2010)

:heart: 

All the VW guys are dicks from what I met tho


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

VolvoForLife? said:


> :heart:
> 
> All the VW guys are dicks from what I met tho


 They have unique personalities most definitely, but not all are dicks. Depends on how you interact with them. You will get respect if you know your sh!t and dont say stupid stuff. Ive learned to read and know what im talking about before i write something. I have a lot of stupid posts and comments under my belt believe me. Honestly i dont tell most them im a girl because it just saves me the hassle. The funniest thing is when i go to pick up parts from a guy and hes like, wait , what .


----------



## dewba12 (Jul 7, 2011)

my1stgolf said:


> They have unique personalities most definitely, but not all are dicks. Depends on how you interact with them. You will get respect if you know your sh!t and dont say stupid stuff. Ive learned to read and know what im talking about before i write something. I have a lot of stupid posts and comments under my belt believe me. Honestly i dont tell most them im a girl because it just saves me the hassle. The funniest thing is when i go to pick up parts from a guy and hes like, wait , what .


 LOL! That's great!


----------



## xtinesred11gti (Jul 10, 2011)

*girls and dubs <3*

love my vdub


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

xtinesred11gti said:


> love my vdub


 mmmm me like opcorn:


----------



## jerseygli (Mar 17, 2011)

my1stgolf said:


> The funniest thing is when i go to pick up parts from a guy and hes like, wait , what .


 looove this, it's so funny every time!


----------



## xtinesred11gti (Jul 10, 2011)

**

thanks, this is my first vdub and def wont be my last. I love man trans and it was so hard to find her with everything i wanted, so I plan on at least keeping my GTI for many many years  i cant wait to start playing with her and adding HP


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

VolvoForLife? said:


> All the VW guys are dicks from what I met tho


 You just aren't meeting the right ones.


----------



## Jakester9500 (Oct 11, 2010)

PSU said:


> You just aren't meeting the right ones.


 x2


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

love emails that tell me my parts have arrived from german auto. just made my day


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

if any of you girls in the pnw are interested my little group has set up a benefit meet on august 28th in vancouver, wa 

here's the thread: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...efit-Meet-August-28th&p=72524021#post72524021


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

GruuvenNorth said:


> Something's fishy in here....:sly:


 eeeewe


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

Moofluffen said:


>


 yeaahhhhhh ! lovelovelove :heart: 

Been out of the loop guys, 'sup?


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

v-dubIV said:


> not sure how i feel about the lambo doors


 agree'd


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

dangerkart said:


>


 so fly!


----------



## TUCHMYSTIK (Jun 25, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

PSU said:


> You just aren't meeting the right ones.


 There are no right ones. Just right now ones.


----------



## Droopy1943 (Feb 20, 2007)

kitty said:


> There are no right ones. Just right now ones.


 hahaha thats pretty funny...but come on, we aren't all bad. I mean I found that truck for my lady friend, thats gotta count for something! lol. I also work on it whenever she needs


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

Droopy1943 said:


> hahaha thats pretty funny...but come on, we aren't all bad. I mean I found that truck for my lady friend, thats gotta count for something! lol. I also work on it whenever she needs


 Indeed. 

I help my friend with her mkv whenever she has a problem. Always a nice change from working on the 4. :wave:


----------



## jerseygli (Mar 17, 2011)

My husband had no interest in vws before he met me.  

Now he's always angling to take MY car...


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Droopy1943 said:


> hahaha thats pretty funny...but come on, we aren't all bad. I mean I found that truck for my lady friend, thats gotta count for something! lol. I also work on it whenever she needs


 do u help her or do it for her?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

kitty said:


> There are no right ones. Just right now ones.


 Thanks a lot Amanda. :facepalm:


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

PSU said:


> Thanks a lot Amanda. :facepalm:


 What? I've come to the conclusion all car guys are nuts. At least I find the ones that act like women and freak out over the stupidest things.


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

kitty said:


> What? I've come to the conclusion all car guys are nuts. At least I find the ones that act like women and freak out over the stupidest things.


 Haha. Start hanging out at biker bars. :laugh:


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

DigitalC330 said:


> yeaahhhhhh ! lovelovelove :heart:


 Thanks, ma'am :beer:


----------



## Droopy1943 (Feb 20, 2007)

my1stgolf said:


> do u help her or do it for her?


 Right now I do it for her, I mean I teach as I go of course, and taught her how to drive a stick. She is learning about it, slowely but surely.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Droopy1943 said:


> Right now I do it for her, I mean I teach as I go of course, and taught her how to drive a stick. She is learning about it, slowely but surely.


 oh ok cool. good that she is learning :thumbup:


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

my1stgolf said:


> oh ok cool. good that she is learning :thumbup:


 hooray for learning! 
now someone please come change my belt. damn bmw's... 
"must remove this and this and this and all of the above before getting to where you need to be"


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

Moofluffen said:


> Thanks, ma'am :beer:


 I'm ultra mega envious. Plus, I've been craving something red for a while now. 
I never wanted red 6 or so years ago, but now.. yesh!:thumbup:


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Droopy1943 said:


> I mean I teach as I go of course, and taught her how to drive a stick. She is learning about it, slowely but surely.


 
:thumbup:


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

:laugh: 

I :heart: this thread!! HELLO FRIDAY!!! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

ugg is this workday over yet. :banghead: vortex is so dead on fridays it makes my day go by so slow.....


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> ugg is this workday over yet. :banghead: vortex is so dead on fridays it makes my day go by so slow.....


 lol I was just thinking the same thing...


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Moofluffen said:


> lol I was just thinking the same thing...


 its always like this....


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

*Photoshoot of the harli!*

 

 

 


Hey ladies! Haven't been on this thread in awhile but heres a few shots of Quin from the other day


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

wakeupbaylee said:


> Hey ladies! Haven't been on this thread in awhile but heres a few shots of Quin from the other day


 have you gotten the paint fixed yet? :heart: btw those pictures look goooood, where is that?


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

dangerkart said:


> have you gotten the paint fixed yet? :heart: btw those pictures look goooood, where is that?


 Not yet! The front two wheels are bent so i had to use the paint money to buy new wheels and Jacobs painting them at the shop this week hopefully  then getting everything fixed under the hood before painting, eventually though!


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

dangerkart said:


> have you gotten the paint fixed yet? :heart: btw those pictures look goooood, where is that?


 Ohhhh and the pictures are up in the hills of washougal i'll take you there when we do pictures of yours!


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

wakeupbaylee said:


> Not yet! The front two wheels are bent so i had to use the paint money to buy new wheels and Jacobs painting them at the shop this week hopefully  then getting everything fixed under the hood before painting, eventually though!


 priorities! ugly runs haha.


----------



## Kano Giovanni (May 8, 2011)

KristynLaura said:


> I'm a girl and I am obsessed with these cars. I have a 1.8 GTI. It's my baby. Any other girls on here as enthusiastic as me?


 
What if we 'Like Girls', does that count:laugh:


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

Droopy1943 said:


> Right now I do it for her, I mean I teach as I go of course, and taught her how to drive a stick. She is learning about it, slowely but surely.


 thats how i learned:thumbup: 

pays off cause now my bf doesnt comlpain when i ask for help cause...i dont need it:laugh:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

neverfolloww said:


> thats how i learned:thumbup:
> 
> pays off cause now my bf doesnt comlpain when i ask for help cause...i dont need it:laugh:


 my one buddy is who taught me a bunch but i just read and read and read now. My A1 bently is my bestfriend


----------



## dragbike14 (Apr 25, 2010)

dangerkart and baylee how many people you know from vanc?


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

bump for the girls


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

I guess I'll get in on this with my 4x4 :wave:


----------



## LowclassKc (Mar 7, 2010)

New to this site but not to others..most know me as Bugga... anyways here are my girls..


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

^  :thumbup:


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

LowclassKc said:


> [/IMG]


clear coat that and call it a day. thats beautiful.


----------



## LowclassKc (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks, that 61 is all done,just need to coat it like ya said..


----------



## Droopy1943 (Feb 20, 2007)

I remember we were talking about h20 a little while ago, so this is just incase anyone missed it. Same deal, different people. Make sure you come. If there will no longer be h20 then I assume this will be taking it's place. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rnational-11-Ocean-City-MD&highlight=vagwerks

See you ladies there :beer:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Droopy1943 said:


> I remember we were talking about h20 a little while ago, so this is just incase anyone missed it. Same deal, different people. Make sure you come. If there will no longer be h20 then I assume this will be taking it's place.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rnational-11-Ocean-City-MD&highlight=vagwerks
> 
> See you ladies there :beer:


made my reservations last week. all us ladies should have a gtg so we can all meet.:heart:


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh oh, I'll put on a wig and come also! We can have a pajama party... minus the pajamas.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

i3rent said:


> Oh oh, I'll put on a wig and come also! We can have a pajama party... minus the pajamas.


ha ... im holding you to the wig... i wana see that ish. put some heels on too


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

i3rent said:


> Oh oh, I'll put on a wig and come also! We can have a pajama party... minus the pajamas.


This guy.


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

my1stgolf said:


> made my reservations last week. all us ladies should have a gtg so we can all meet.:heart:



I'm down. Looks like it's gonna be a fun show. :thumbup:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> I'm down. Looks like it's gonna be a fun show. :thumbup:


gona be a good weekend period... well except that sat will be my 30th birthday ewwwwww


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> gona be a good weekend period... well except that sat will be my 30th birthday ewwwwww


I still owe you a ride.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

PSU said:


> I still owe you a ride.


yeah u do .... guess its gona have to be down the strip... that would be sweet as hell.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

When do I get a ride?


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

kitty said:


> When do I get a ride?


:laugh:


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Then maybe we'll go for a drive. 

Zing!


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

DubGirl13 said:


> I guess I'll get in on this with my 4x4 :wave:


Looks clean. :thumbup:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

kitty said:


> Then maybe we'll go for a drive.
> 
> Zing!



:beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> yeah u do .... guess its gona have to be down the strip... that would be sweet as hell.


That sounds stellar. 



kitty said:


> When do I get a ride?


You talk smack on VW boys.

NO RIDE FOR YOU!


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

PSU said:


> You talk smack on VW boys.
> 
> NO RIDE FOR YOU!


I like what you did there


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

i3rent said:


> I like what you did there


I look out for my boys.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

I'm nice.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

kitty said:


> I'm nice.


Plus you make fun of my car for being "auto". :facepalm:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

ok dear vortex friends need opinion and before you say anything *I DO NOT WANT COILOVERS* I dont care what your reasons are or what you think i do not want them. I have researched for a solid year and its just not something that is in the budget or i want to deal with right now. Here is the final choice for a shock/strut spring combo. 

H&R sport springs
Average lowering of 1.5"F 1.4"R










Shock & Strut Kit - STR.T made by koni 









like i said before if your just gona say get coils then please dont comment im looking for legit opinions .


----------



## foreverblue (Mar 3, 2011)

PSU said:


> Plus you make fun of my car for being "auto". :facepalm:


just reading it .....lol


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> like i said before if your just gona say get coils then please dont comment im looking for legit opinions .


Looks like a solid combo.

I'd replace the strut bearings and the other small stuff while you are at it.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

PSU said:


> Looks like a solid combo.
> 
> I'd replace the strut bearings and the other small stuff while you are at it.


yeah was planning on just doing a front end refresh, i know the control arm bushings are shot so those have to be done and might as well do the rest while im at it.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

my1stgolf said:


> ok dear vortex friends need opinion and before you say anything *I DO NOT WANT COILOVERS* I dont care what your reasons are or what you think i do not want them. I have researched for a solid year and its just not something that is in the budget or i want to deal with right now. Here is the final choice for a shock/strut spring combo.
> 
> 
> 
> like i said before if your just gona say get coils then please dont comment im looking for legit opinions .




best combo imo, h&r supersports+koni yellows

best combo to me at least and ive ridden on other cupkits ran them on my Mark 4+Mark 5 before I upgraded to coils on both and the adjustable dampening was a HUGE plus:thumbup:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> best combo imo, h&r supersports+koni yellows
> 
> best combo to me at least and ive ridden on other cupkits ran them on my Mark 4+Mark 5 before I upgraded to coils on both and the adjustable dampening was a HUGE plus:thumbup:


i was looking at koni yellows, there like 200 more which might not be in the budget but if i can find the cash might do that instead. i like that koni had lifetime warranty :thumbup:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

my1stgolf said:


> i was looking at koni yellows, there like 200 more which might not be in the budget but if i can find the cash might do that instead. i like that koni had lifetime warranty :thumbup:



Depending on your use its personal preference but I reccomend the yellows because of the dampening adjustabillity of the shocks, which i dont think the STR.T's have, but then again I'm partial and im still reading up on the STR's.

I had my yellows set on 3 quarters stiff upfront and half stiff in the rears and alot of my friends with coilovers who rode in my car loved the ride and said it rode much better than their cars

either way you cant go wrong with either one:thumbup:


----------



## LowclassKc (Mar 7, 2010)

Back on topic.


----------



## GigglesTDI (Jul 27, 2011)

Im new to this site and a new VW owner right now i dont have any pics of my '10 Jetta TDI and its great to see a lot of girls on this site


----------



## edward vw (Mar 23, 2011)

*2006 vw jetta*

2006 jetta with 50,000 miles vogtland springs .car is in mint.13,100.for pix or more info email me at [email protected] sales


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

LowclassKc said:


> New to this site but not to others..most know me as Bugga... anyways here are my girls..





LowclassKc said:


> Back on topic.


I can dig it. :beer:


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

jhouse81 said:


> 1. there are plenty of ladies into volkswagens.
> 2. don't call them "dubs"
> 3. please don't refer to your car as "him" unless you are 16.
> 4. here is my piece -


I notice there are lots of ladies into dubs. I got a 2009 golf and she's the best little car ever. Um....As far as VW roots go I'd say that a bunch of weird rules are a little to close to VW roots for my liking. Get what I'm saying? You should be welcoming all people to drive dubs volkswagens Veedubs or what the hell ever you wanna call them. I like em all and anyone who drives VAG is a friend of mine.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

rags2riches said:


> I notice there are lots of ladies into dubs. I got a 2009 golf and she's the best little car ever. Um....As far as VW roots go I'd say that a bunch of weird rules are a little to close to VW roots for my liking. Get what I'm saying? You should be welcoming all people to drive dubs volkswagens Veedubs or what the hell ever you wanna call them. I like em all and anyone who drives VAG is a friend of mine.


:thumbup:


----------



## panheadjdhess (Oct 18, 2008)

LowclassKc said:


> New to this site but not to others..most know me as Bugga... anyways here are my girls..


You are almost there, where's the water cooler hanging off the passenger window? Come on, make it complete


----------



## LowclassKc (Mar 7, 2010)

panheadjdhess said:


> You are almost there, where's the water cooler hanging off the passenger window? Come on, make it complete


Already has that..


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Rear window fell out of my Beetle today. So fed up with this car. Very tempted to sell. 

Miata, WRX, or Cabrio?


----------



## Mk3noob4NOW (Jul 7, 2008)

kitty said:


> Rear window fell out of my Beetle today. So fed up with this car. Very tempted to sell.
> 
> Miata, WRX, or Cabrio?



wrx, go w/ low miles cuz head gaskets usually go on all subaru's around 100-115k miles on avg


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Would have to be a bug eye. Wagon. Blue. Doubt I'll get one lol but it was my drunken obsession last night and I was all up in Autotrader. Also looked at Evos and SRT4s but I couldn't do it.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

kitty said:


> Would have to be a bug eye. Wagon. Blue. Doubt I'll get one lol but it was my drunken obsession last night and I was all up in Autotrader. Also looked at Evos and SRT4s but I couldn't do it.


Evo ix or bust!

But really...
.. A WRB bugeye wagon would be my car right now if I wasn't po'


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

uggg what is this selling rabbit thing....


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> uggg what is this selling rabbit thing....


I know. I'm not happy about it either. I got into it and the engine work is fine for me but the body is beyond my skills. +lack of money & time.. I have a friend who wants to make it a go fast track car though so hopefully he can get it (more of a welder than I).


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

dangerkart said:


> I know. I'm not happy about it either. I got into it and the engine work is fine for me but the body is beyond my skills. +lack of money & time.. I have a friend who wants to make it a go fast track car though so hopefully he can get it (more of a welder than I).


what does it need body wise?


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

New floor panels, rear quarter needs a new wheel arch welded on. In those pictures you can see the rear quarter damage near the tail light that I'd beyond me. Respray... I just don't have the time for it right now and I feel bad for keeping it in the driveway when someone else could be giving it more attention


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

dangerkart said:


> New floor panels, rear quarter needs a new wheel arch welded on. In those pictures you can see the rear quarter damage near the tail light that I'd beyond me. Respray... I just don't have the time for it right now and I feel bad for keeping it in the driveway when someone else could be giving it more attention


oh damn, yeah i wouldnt want to mess with that arch either. I have one door thats is effed that im not happy about dealing with. Im gona have to just get a caddy or rabbit door to replace it but im so nervous about switchin out the corner popout window. you have to be so frickn careful with those. i know my rabbit is going to take years to rebuild into something decent but im just not willing to give her up.


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

LowclassKc said:


> Already has that..


this is so purrty


----------



## bethishere (Feb 2, 2011)

girls with dubs?! winning!

i have a bone stock passat, cant afford much because im a student....but saving up for a mkv or so i can mod this one


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

bethishere said:


> girls with dubs?! winning!
> 
> i have a bone stock passat, cant afford much because im a student....but saving up for a mkv or so i can mod this one


Very nice. What kind of MKV?


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

dangerkart said:


> New floor panels, rear quarter needs a new wheel arch welded on. In those pictures you can see the rear quarter damage near the tail light that I'd beyond me. Respray... I just don't have the time for it right now and I feel bad for keeping it in the driveway when someone else could be giving it more attention


I wish we were still living in the PNW. I worked for a body shop in Monroe, WA. I helped get my boss back into VW's by "helping" his young daughters to love the brand lol!!! Now he can't help it. They just rebuilt a ghia and are on the way to rebuilding a aircooled bug. He owns G&L Body Shop in Monroe. I would have been more than happy to help ya with the issues. :thumbup: Have you looked into having the metal work done and how much it would cost? I'm sure you know someone up there in the scene that can help on the DL. I hope you can anyways.


----------



## dubwife8 (Aug 6, 2011)

Got my mk4 a couple of months ago just starting to add mods


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

dubwife8 said:


> Got my mk4 a couple of months ago just starting to add mods


Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey. I introduced myself a good while back, but got distracted and never came back. 
I'm Tarah.

Who's going to H2O? I'm thinking we should have a meet with all the girls.:thumbup:


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola Tarah!

Hopefully I will be at h2o and have a fully painted car by then too. :laugh:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

TJClover said:


> I wish we were still living in the PNW. I worked for a body shop in Monroe, WA. I helped get my boss back into VW's by "helping" his young daughters to love the brand lol!!! Now he can't help it. They just rebuilt a ghia and are on the way to rebuilding a aircooled bug. He owns G&L Body Shop in Monroe. I would have been more than happy to help ya with the issues. :thumbup: Have you looked into having the metal work done and how much it would cost? I'm sure you know someone up there in the scene that can help on the DL. I hope you can anyways.


well that would have been sweet! i had a friend who was going to attempt doing it.. he does all sorts of welding, is building a wide body mk4 and whatnots.. but it's a little much even for him. another friend is actually buying it and is going to make it a go-fast track car, so it'll need bracing and a cage anyway so he'd be doing all sorts of work. it already has the 2.0 aba so it's a good candidate for it! it's going to another good home.


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

i3rent said:


> Hola Tarah!
> 
> Hopefully I will be at h2o and have a fully painted car by then too. :laugh:


Paint? Pfft. Forget the paint, just have wheels.
My paint is like.. terrible. If I can scrape up the money for paint with leftover school money, my car will be lucky.


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

i3rent said:


> Hola Tarah!
> 
> Hopefully I will be at h2o and have a fully painted car by then too. :laugh:


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4954763-Official-Ladies-GTG-Shoot-2


There already is an h2o meet for us

had a pretty nice turn out last year. subscribe to that thread, more info should be posted soon


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

neverfolloww said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4954763-Official-Ladies-GTG-Shoot-2
> 
> 
> There already is an h2o meet for us
> ...


not interested in that meet, would rather do our own with the girls and guys in this thread.


----------



## Droopy1943 (Feb 20, 2007)

my1stgolf said:


> not interested in that meet, would rather do our own with the girls and guys in this thread.


I was going to say I was pretty sure you all had one of those, but im totally down for this idea


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

would rather have a chill meet at some random place down there


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

my1stgolf said:


> would rather have a chill meet at some random place down there



this idea is win. I like this idea. although finding a spot shouldnt be too hard.

i keep forgetting about this thread but i plan on attending this meet and introducing myself:beer:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> this idea is win. I like this idea. although finding a spot shouldnt be too hard.
> 
> i keep forgetting about this thread but i plan on attending this meet and introducing myself:beer:


as we get closer we will all have to discuss where to meet up....


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> not interested in that meet, would rather do our own with the girls and guys in this thread.


PSU + i3rent + Girls with Dubs = WIN.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

PSU said:


> PSU + i3rent + Girls with Dubs = WIN.


hahaha ok sounds good then :beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> hahaha ok sounds good then :beer:


Let's get some food too. :beer::beer:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

hell yeah , not hooters tho i hate there food. place is only good for boobs and beer


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

I call PSU :heart:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

kitty said:


> I call PSU :heart:


More like PS-EWW. 

Lololol


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

dankvwgirl said:


> Hey. I introduced myself a good while back, but got distracted and never came back.
> I'm Tarah.
> 
> Who's going to H2O? I'm thinking we should have a meet with all the girls.:thumbup:


HI Tarah! My name is Tara but without the H. 

Welcome back! :thumbup:


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

dangerkart said:


> More like PS-EWW.
> 
> Lololol


He's sexy :heart:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

my1stgolf said:


> as we get closer we will all have to discuss where to meet up....


:beer:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

The replacement.. 82 diesel. Completely unmolested. Beautiful.


----------



## Mieka_GTI (Aug 13, 2007)

Just stumbled upon the thread...

Hello fellow ladies :wave:

Mieka-->


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Mieka_GTI said:


> Just stumbled upon the thread...
> 
> Hello fellow ladies :wave:
> 
> Mieka-->


:wave:


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Hi Emory!


----------



## Mieka_GTI (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Kitty


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

dangerkart said:


> The replacement.. 82 diesel. Completely unmolested. Beautiful.



more pics please


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

dangerkart said:


> More like PS-EWW.
> 
> Lololol


Hi hater. :wave:



dangerkart said:


> The replacement.. 82 diesel. Completely unmolested. Beautiful.


Don't judge me for even noticing a car in that picture, but wow that thing is clean.

Also, you are way too adorable for your own good.



my1stgolf said:


> hell yeah , not hooters tho i hate there food. place is only good for boobs and beer


LOL. I say we find a good pizza place.



kitty said:


> I call PSU :heart:


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

DubGirl13 said:


> I guess I'll get in on this with my 4x4 :wave:


Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

TJClover said:


> HI Tarah! My name is Tara but without the H.
> 
> Welcome back! :thumbup:


I've met a few of those.

And I'm totally down for pizza.


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

jerseygli said:


> Hey girls, here's my baby...
> 
> One of the old dudes at work this week called my exhaust setup a FART CAN...which it is certainly not (AWE tbe). Needless to say, I am planning to hate him forever. Also had a '98 jazz blue Cabrio in high school


 It's funny, my parents and inlaws live in Sicklerville. I love your wheels, are they black chrome?


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

PSU said:


> ...LOL. I say we find a good pizza place....


:heart::heart::heart: pizza


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

pizza sounds perfect :thumbup:


----------



## jerseygli (Mar 17, 2011)

coppertone said:


> It's funny, my parents and inlaws live in Sicklerville. I love your wheels, are they black chrome?


Sicklerville is ok...at least close to shopping, wawa, etc.

And thank you! They are Neuspeed RS "graphite" alloy. Not an exact color match to PG, but darn close.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

dangerkart said:


> The replacement.. 82 diesel. Completely unmolested. Beautiful.


Congrats :thumbup::beer:


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

Jerseygli, your car is making me want to add a Gli to my garage. Is there anyway that you can post more pictures ?


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

PSU said:


> Also, you are way too adorable for your own good.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. I say we find a good pizza place.


Creepers gonna creep. :wave:


And **** yes I love pizza!


----------



## jerseygli (Mar 17, 2011)

coppertone said:


> Jerseygli, your car is making me want to add a Gli to my garage. Is there anyway that you can post more pictures ?


Thanks!! :heart:

That is the only professional pic I have, I'm not yet cool enough for a proper photoshoot. I only have that because I put my car in a car show we had for my work (and one guy took pics of everything). I brought my GLI and parked it in between the Mustangs and Camaros and my husband brought his Buell and parked it in between the Harleys and the sport bikes. It was fun, I got no love but people seemed to like the Buell. Go figure.

But...here it is the day I brought it home, 300 miles and totes stock


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

Have you seen the pictures of the newest Gli?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

meechelle said:


> :heart::heart::heart: pizza


Yes! :heart:



my1stgolf said:


> pizza sounds perfect :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:



i3rent said:


> Creepers gonna creep. :wave:
> And **** yes I love pizza!


Sheddep! I've known Michelle longer than I've known you.


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

Boyfriend buffed the Harli, looking better than she has in awhile  new wheels will be painted by him soon aswell!


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

dangerkart said:


> The replacement.. 82 diesel. Completely unmolested. Beautiful.


Love it! What are your plans for her?


----------



## jerseygli (Mar 17, 2011)

coppertone said:


> Have you seen the pictures of the newest Gli?


Yes, but I like the mkv a bit more.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

dangerkart said:


> The replacement.. 82 diesel. Completely unmolested. Beautiful.


LE1Y ftw


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

vento86 said:


> LE1Y ftw


Close, mine is burnished gold, LE1Z! I like sandstone a lot though. 
Will get better pictures later. 
Baylee, I don't really want to do much since it's so original and straight, I'd be undoing a good thing. Looking for some little widened steelies. Bags eventually but no rush. I like it as it is


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

bags  :facepalm: :thumbdown:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> bags  :facepalm: :thumbdown:


Y U no like bags?


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

PSU said:


> Y U no like bags?


i dont like bags on a mk1, im ok with bags on mk4 and up. I like things kept old school when it comes to mk 1,2,3...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> i dont like bags on a mk1, im ok with bags on mk4 and up. I like things kept old school when it comes to mk 1,2,3...


I'm just messing with you silly.

I like coilovers and static-ness.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

haha i figured, everyone has there prefernces. :beer:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

I'd rather not deal with messing up my perfect mk1 when bags are easily adjustable and make obstacles more avoidable. Kind of like hydrostatic and hydragas suspension that was on 50s Aston minis...


----------



## Makako (Nov 15, 2009)

of all people my Mom bought my 89' Cabby,









and now she asked me to do a tuck n poke setup on it with a sporty exhaust...... who does she think she is?..


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Makako said:


> of all people my Mom bought my 89' Cabby,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good lord how old are you and how old is this mom?


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

wakeupbaylee said:


> Boyfriend buffed the Harli, looking better than she has in awhile  new wheels will be painted by him soon aswell!


 I want a harli so bad.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> good lord how old are you and how old is this mom?


I want to say something so bad, but I cannot ruin my reputation in here.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

PSU said:


> I want to say something so bad, but I cannot ruin my reputation in here.


PHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :facepalm:


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

It's gettin good in here.

opcorn:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> good lord how old are you and how old is this mom?


Hey, hey - easy on the mom age thing now...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

i3rent said:


> It's gettin good in here.
> 
> opcorn:


My lips are sealed, sir.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

meechelle said:


> Hey, hey - easy on the mom age thing now...


Mmmmm. :heart:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

a ill be 30 next month so trust me im not making fun of anyones age


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> a ill be 30 next month so trust me im not making fun of anyones age


I'm just teasing - trust me I'm way older than you. My son (he's about to turn 26) is the one who got me into VW's, I was formerly a Nissan/Datsun person from way back


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

meechelle said:


> I'm just teasing - trust me I'm way older than you. My son (he's about to turn 26) is the one who got me into VW's, I was formerly a Nissan/Datsun person from way back


age is just a number all that matters is our love of these cars... :heart:


----------



## Mieka_GTI (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Michelle :wave:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

Mieka_GTI said:


> Hi Michelle :wave:


Hi Emory! :wave:


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

meechelle said:


> I'm just teasing - trust me I'm way older than you. My son (he's about to turn 26) is the one who got me into VW's, I was formerly a Nissan/Datsun person from way back


My mom was the one who got me into VWs  when I was 15 we started car hunting in the good ol' Bargain News and she found a red MK2 Jetta coupe she was hot on. We test drove it and I was undecided. Passed on that, a few months later I had a Fox lol. I wanted a Wrangler, mom would have no part of that. Also I had no interest in learning stick but she said absolutely no automatics. 

Bored with Beetle. Thinking about a MK4 Jetta wagon


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

kitty said:


> My mom was the one who got me into VWs  when I was 15 we started car hunting in the good ol' Bargain News and she found a red MK2 Jetta coupe she was hot on. We test drove it and I was undecided. Passed on that, a few months later I had a Fox lol. I wanted a Wrangler, mom would have no part of that. Also I had no interest in learning stick but she said absolutely no automatics.
> 
> Bored with Beetle. Thinking about a MK4 Jetta wagon


Nice! I've always loved cars even when it was not cool at all. Started out with muscle cars before picking up a Datsun 260z when I was about 18. 

At one point I tried to list all the cars I've owned over the years and filled up an entire sheet of paper and I wasn't even close to remembering them all. I think I might need an intervention. Lol

I'm not bored at all with either the GTI or Cabby, but I am looking for something sturdy to daily when I tear both of them apart this winter... 

Wagons are cool though :thumbup:


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

I want something you don't see like 85 of at every show, you know? That's what's cool about the Beetle, there's NO other modded verts at shows. I've seen like, maybe four. Cabbies and hardtop Beetles aplenty. I can't do a GTI or a Jetta sedan, I think a Jetta wagon should be different enough.


----------



## Droopy1943 (Feb 20, 2007)

kitty said:


> I want something you don't see like 85 of at every show, you know? That's what's cool about the Beetle, there's NO other modded verts at shows. I've seen like, maybe four. Cabbies and hardtop Beetles aplenty. I can't do a GTI or a Jetta sedan, I think a Jetta wagon should be different enough.


here ya go lol, something different 
http://easternshore.craigslist.org/cto/2509205403.html


----------



## EyeLoveVeeDub (Aug 5, 2011)

Screw guys. My dub is my boyfriend


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

EyeLoveVeeDub said:


> Screw guys. My dub is my boyfriend


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


>


I laughed. :laugh:


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

PSU said:


> I laughed. :laugh:


I chuckled a little


----------



## davis_grad (Mar 21, 2006)

EyeLoveVeeDub said:


> Screw guys. My dub is my boyfriend


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Let's face it, even with reliability issues and recalls most VWs are still more reliable than most guys.


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

davis_grad said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Let's face it, even with reliability issues and recalls most VWs are still more reliable than most guys.


Hey now! Some of us guys are part of the good crowd. eace:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

davis_grad said:


> Let's face it, even with reliability issues and recalls most VWs are still more reliable than most guys.


See below.



i3rent said:


> Hey now! Some of us guys are part of the good crowd. eace:


eace:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

i am a women that dates women, trust me they are no better....


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> i am a women that dates women, trust me they are no better....


You learn something new everyday. eace:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

dont worry PSU im not a super butch scarey **** or anything.. lol... , you"ll meet me and the GF at H20 hopefully :heart:


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Droopy1943 said:


> here ya go lol, something different
> http://easternshore.craigslist.org/cto/2509205403.html


I would LOVE a Ghia. That's my dog's name :laugh: Was thinking about an aircooled but don't know if I can really maintain it


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> dont worry PSU im not a super butch scarey **** or anything.. lol... , you"ll meet me and the GF at H20 hopefully :heart:


You're silly.


----------



## gogolfIII (Aug 9, 2010)

A girls gotta have camber. 




























My mk3 four door golf.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

gogolfIII said:


> A girls gotta have camber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EyeLoveVeeDub (Aug 5, 2011)

BBS RS, ftw!


----------



## gogolfIII (Aug 9, 2010)

:heart:


----------



## gogolfIII (Aug 9, 2010)

wakeupbaylee said:


> Hey ladies! Haven't been on this thread in awhile but heres a few shots of Quin from the other day


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

gogolfIII said:


> A girls gotta have camber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dubbchik (Jan 31, 2008)

davis_grad said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Let's face it, even with reliability issues and recalls most VWs are still more reliable than most guys.


Truf


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

Dang, we men just got dismissed.


----------



## jbrone (May 13, 2005)

*Love this picture*



LowclassKc said:


> Back on topic.


 E

specially the way the dog looks at you. Is that a Dackel?


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Omg I didn't notice the pup! Definitely a little black and tan longhaired dachshund  

My black and tan wire, Ghia.


----------



## LowclassKc (Mar 7, 2010)

Yea that my Buddy Itchy, I have 3 of em
Itchy,Weizen and Westy


----------



## Droopy1943 (Feb 20, 2007)

Maybe I should post this in here too since a lot of you seem to be going:

So been planning for months now to go to ocean city regardless if it was going to be on or not, but since they announced it I figured I would see if anyone wants to meet up and cruise with us. As of right now we are looking at like 5 or 6 cars, nothing crazy. We plan on leaving that Thursday(Sept 22) from the southern maryland area. The idea was to go up and enjoy o.c for two days for those of us that do not really get anytime off of work, and 2 days for h20. Thats why we wanted to leave so early, Anyways we have so far mostly vw's, a subie, maybe a turbo E36 and a fully built TT Stealth. It would be cool to make a video, I usually do and they just sit on my computer because I get too lazy to do anything with them, but if we get enough people then I'll be forced to make a video for sure. Anyways if anyone wants to meet up along the way or meet before we head out just give me a shout and we can work something out. If not, I will see you all there


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

LowclassKc said:


> Yea that my Buddy Itchy, I have 3 of em
> * Itchy*,Weizen and Westy


Like Itchy from _All Dogs Go To Heaven_? If so, you have made my day lol. Cute dogs BTW :thumbup:


----------



## gogolfIII (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Ladies!
Thanks to anyone who came out to VAG Fair this weekend!
It was great even though it rained. 

Hope to see some of you at H2oi this year! :beer:


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Whose all going to h2o?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> Whose all going to h2o?


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> Whose all going to h2o?



:wave:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

:wave: me ..... place is booked and im ready


----------



## gogolfIII (Aug 9, 2010)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> Whose all going to h2o?


Meeeee! 
Just got our house last night!


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

guess we need to start figuring out where to have a meet for pizza, beer and everyone on this thread to meet


----------



## gogolfIII (Aug 9, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> guess we need to start figuring out where to have a meet for pizza, beer and everyone on this thread to meet


Agreed x2

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

gogolfIII said:


> Agreed x2
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:


Pizza and beer :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> guess we need to start figuring out where to have a meet for pizza, beer and everyone on this thread to meet


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

there is this place but i dont know how big the parkin lot is http://www.fatdaddysocmd.com/locations.asp


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Worst comes to worst, park in an open lot and walk. :beer::beer:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

just tryn to find a place that service :beer:


----------



## gogolfIII (Aug 9, 2010)

i3rent said:


> Pizza and beer :thumbup:


Pizza and :beer: = :heart:


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

gogolfIII said:


> Pizza and :beer: = :heart:


:thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> just tryn to find a place that service :beer:


Mandatory.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

just a suggestion but theres grotto's pizza across the way in Bethany Beach? If I remember its like 20 minutes away but dont quote me on that, its been a few years since ive been

http://grottopizza.com/


----------



## 20vnick (Mar 28, 2011)

highway bump


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

There's a lot of parking at the outlets. Maybe meet up there, not sure what's walking distance for food and drink. 

Hoopers has a lot of parking too.


----------



## BradR3211 (Dec 6, 2006)

There is Tony's pizza on 1st street and the boardwalk. Pretty good food.


----------



## hers (Mar 4, 2011)

This thread almost makes me want to move to the east coast and suffer the winter 

You ladies have some very nice rides over there. Any west coast ladies in here at all?


----------



## jerseygli (Mar 17, 2011)

hers said:


> Any west coast ladies in here at all?


I grew up in CA! Have lived in NJ for about 4 years though. Sometimes miss California, sometimes not.


----------



## LowclassKc (Mar 7, 2010)

Im in Tucson Az grew up in Ca and Vegas..


----------



## RunningVAG (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey ladies! Love seeing other girls loving their VWs. I was born into it with my father being a VW specialist mechanic. I driving a VW vanagon on his lap when I was eight. My first VW was a mint mk2 Jetta, second was a mk3 Golf, and my third is a mk4 Golf. Nothing too special about it just yet. I've gotten distracted with a stock car build for some dirt racing.

Home sweet home; Carrera and Jetta are my dad's and the Golf is mine.










Volkswagen Golf and a nice view of my foggy port city.


----------



## gogolfIII (Aug 9, 2010)

Excited for pizza and :beer: at h2oi! 

Mostly for the :beer:...


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

gogolfIII said:


> Excited for pizza and :beer: at h2oi!
> 
> Mostly for the :beer:...


pretty excited that saturday is my b-day...


----------



## hers (Mar 4, 2011)

LowclassKc said:


> Im in Tucson Az grew up in Ca and Vegas..


Well, I hope you make it out to Oktoberfest in Big Bear


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

hers said:


> This thread almost makes me want to move to the east coast and suffer the winter
> 
> You ladies have some very nice rides over there. Any west coast ladies in here at all?



:wave: I'm from Oregon. Moved to Georgia in 2008.


----------



## Droopy1943 (Feb 20, 2007)

So already buying stuff for drinking...extravaganzas? at the condo. Probably going to get in trouble and have to pay money, but as long as nobody comes over and completely demolishes everything, your welcome to come by and party with us. Just give me a heads up if you wanna stop by one of the nights or something :beer:


----------



## gogolfIII (Aug 9, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> pretty excited that saturday is my b-day...


YAY! Birthday :beer:s!!!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Good morning.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

How are you???


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

PSU said:


> How are you???


Who are you???


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

hell yeah birthday beers haha...


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

i3rent said:


> Who are you???


Lol - finally someone who doesn't know how Vortex famous you are Andrew! :heart:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

meechelle said:


> Lol - finally someone who doesn't know how Vortex famous you are Andrew! :heart:


That fool hung out with me all day Saturday at Waterfest. :laugh:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

Ollo, forgot to post this link in here. Made a thread in the mk1 forumsfor photos of my new rabbit, I got some better pictures of mine and my man's and some better looks at the diesel  enjoy!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5399948


----------



## dubbchik (Jan 31, 2008)

hers said:


> This thread almost makes me want to move to the east coast and suffer the winter
> 
> You ladies have some very nice rides over there. Any west coast ladies in here at all?












Ohai!! 
Washington is where I reside


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

dangerkart said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5399948


Replied.

Your car is insanely clean.


----------



## LowclassKc (Mar 7, 2010)

hers said:


> Well, I hope you make it out to Oktoberfest in Big Bear


thats pretty far


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

Anyone from the PNW going to be showing at Great Canadian this weekend? If I can get my GTI sorted in the next day or so, I'll be showing. It'd be cool to see some other girls showing  

www.gcvws.com


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

dankvwgirl said:


> :wave: I'm from Oregon. Moved to Georgia in 2008.


 I'm gonna kidnap you and bring you to H2Oi since TJ's a party pooper. 



NotoriousWithaG said:


> :wave:


 Come to Kingstowne. Showed up at Tysons last Sunday only to realize no one goes there anymore...


----------



## h20melon (Jun 20, 2011)

my project =] 

she needs some shoesss


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> I'm gonna kidnap you and bring you to H2Oi since TJ's a party pooper.
> 
> 
> Come to Kingstowne. Showed up at Tysons last Sunday only to realize no one goes there anymore...


 can you kidnap me too? Im only over in ballston for classes Mondays, but I wont be with a car, metro is my best frienddd 

but I better see you at h20:wave:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> can you kidnap me too? Im only over in ballston for classes Mondays, but I wont be with a car, metro is my best frienddd
> 
> but I better see you at h20:wave:


 The last time I saw you was when I took pictures of our cars. :heart: Ballston as in 20 minutes away from Alexandria? Right off of 66? I'll pick you up if I go.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> The last time I saw you was when I took pictures of our cars. :heart: Ballston as in 20 minutes away from Alexandria? Right off of 66? I'll pick you up if I go.


 no..the other ballston thats not 20 minutes away from alexandria. 

yes that one 

PS- my car looks alot different now, we need to get new pictars and junk, when I can find time 

oh and can we like kidnap TJ and force him to come to H20 or something? I missed my sowo fix this year:/


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> no..the other ballston thats not 20 minutes away from alexandria.


 Be quiet, you. Or I won't pick you up. :sly: 



NotoriousWithaG said:


> PS- my car looks alot different now, we need to get new pictars and junk, when I can find time
> 
> oh and can we like kidnap TJ and force him to come to H20 or something? I missed my sowo fix this year:/


 Yes we can kidnap TJ, but you better not miss SoWo next year. :thumbup::thumbup: 










Do you still have your roof rack? I got one now.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> Be quiet, you. Or I won't pick you up. :sly:
> 
> 
> Yes we can kidnap TJ, but you better not miss SoWo next year. :thumbup::thumbup:
> ...


 1) You still would, no matter what 

2) Yes, itll never go away:heart:, just need to find some accessories for it so I can make use of it for h20:laugh: 

3) the car looks aloot different now from tht picture, but I dont think I can post a recent picture of it since Im not a girl


----------



## gogolfIII (Aug 9, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## shootingthegapsince92 (Mar 1, 2011)

my1stgolf said:


> to me the the hot pink only looks good on jazz blue.. i think its called jazz blue... i like the light pink accents the black well.


 that is such a sick gti, im kinda jealous


----------



## devinnotkevin (Aug 8, 2011)

need to get an mk4 and be cool like them bro


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

devinnotkevin said:


> need to get a mk4 and be cool like them bro


 Fixed :sly:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> 1) You still would, no matter what
> 
> 2) Yes, itll never go away:heart:, just need to find some accessories for it so I can make use of it for h20:laugh:
> 
> 3) the car looks aloot different now from tht picture, but I dont think I can post a recent picture of it since Im not a girl


 Send me your number so I can pick you up if I venture down there!! And make sure I see you and your car at H2Oi this year. 



kitty said:


> Fixed :sly:


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> Send me your number so I can pick you up if I venture down there!! And make sure I see you and your car at H2Oi this year.
> 
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


 where are you and adam staying? Im gonna staying at my buddy's beach house with a group of people but Ill be out and about more than likely:beer:


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

kitty said:


> Fixed :sly:


 Emmm kayyyy fourrrr


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

i3rent said:


> Emmm kayyyy fourrrr


 You're on my list.


----------



## sehr_schnell (May 20, 2011)

Hey guys! Y boyfriend took his pink blqs off his tdi jetta so they're going on my car in the next few days. It was supposed to go to broke.down but that got cancelled haha. It might be our ride to h2o, we'll see. I will def post pics tho. Now I just need to find some coils. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

^ Suspension before wheels, please.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

PSU said:


> ^ Suspension before wheels, please.


 QFT.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> where are you and adam staying? Im gonna staying at my buddy's beach house with a group of people but Ill be out and about more than likely:beer:


 No idea. Someone likes to make terrible last minute decisions. And by someone, I mean Adam, lol. 

Come to Kingstowne tomorrow!!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

kitty said:


> QFT.


 Hi. :wave:

Is all well in CT?


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Just took a drive to my road, trees down all over and tons of branches in the roads. They let me about halfway down the road and I asked the cop how far the water came up. He said at least to Veterans Park, which is eight houses past us. So we've got some water but the house is three feet up, so it's fine, it mostly stays in the road at that point anyway. Yard is probably waterlogged and the creek behind us has swelled I'm sure but the house will be fine. We're past high tide now so it won't go any further.


----------



## Baumbauer (Aug 12, 2011)

dubbchik said:


> Ohai!!
> Washington is where I reside


 I lived in Kent for two years when I was going to Bellevue CC. I miss WA!


----------



## dubbchik (Jan 31, 2008)

Baumbauer said:


> I lived in Kent for two years when I was going to Bellevue CC. I miss WA!


 Kent isnt my favorite place but I like washington also


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Water dub


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

^ !! I hope she survives alright (and you too of course)


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

kitty said:


> Water dub


 

Text me later.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

kitty said:


> Water dub
> 
> ]


 wtf, dislike:thumbdown::thumbdown:, where was this at?


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

kitty said:


> Water dub


 
 sorry to hear. Hope your ok.


----------



## Baumbauer (Aug 12, 2011)

dubbchik said:


> Kent isnt my favorite place but I like washington also


 I didn't mind it. The outdoor mall(can't remember street numbers) at the bottom of the hill was pretty nice, I was there when most of the businesses were finished.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> wtf, dislike:thumbdown::thumbdown:, where was this at?


 Fancy, CT


----------



## gogolfIII (Aug 9, 2010)

kitty said:


> Water dub


 Oh no! :facepalm:


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Yeah we flooded. Someone took that at around 1:00 and high tide was 11:15 but the water rushed in around 11:00 so that was probably about as high as it got. Police let me wade down around 7:00 and it was below the sideskirts at that point. There was a couple inches of water in it which is gone now. Left the windows down today and it looks pretty dry.


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

sweetrocco420 said:


> And this chick has a nice butt:thumbup::laugh: sorryyyyy couldn't resist


 Thats ok. I'm sure every other guy is thinking the same thing (I know I was ) but not sure wether to say it. :laugh: 

Yup, a cutie.


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

redhotdobe said:


> I'm gonna kidnap you and bring you to H2Oi since TJ's a party pooper.


Please do! That party pooper gets a new car. I should get a couple nights out of Georgia.


----------



## GirlieGirlRacing (May 1, 2010)

*Dub Love*

Dub love from Me and my Dub :heart:
























Hope to see you all at H2Oi!!!


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

kitty said:


> Water dub


wasser dub 

I'm so sorry!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

DigitalC330 said:


> wasser dub
> 
> I'm so sorry!


sux...Efff water:banghead:

Kinda like my hate for snow


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> sux...Efff water:banghead:
> 
> Kinda like my hate for snow


Ya know what? I take that back..Snow was fun until I started paying for car insurance...


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Ya know what? I take that back..Snow was fun until I started paying for car insurance...


haha I hate driving in the snow. yuck yuck yuck. My car is so bad in it. I don't know why I live in Utah where it snows 8 months out of the year haha


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

DigitalC330 said:


> haha I hate driving in the snow. yuck yuck yuck. My car is so bad in it. I don't know why I live in Utah where it snows 8 months out of the year haha


Well...in that case get a Touareg or an R32 aka SUPER FUN...

AWD VW and AUDI puttin GM outta business everyday...Who wants a stupid Tahoe? Not me!


----------



## wiseguy69 (Sep 2, 2011)

We need to see some women with vdubs hahaha


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Going to attempt to fix rear window on Beetle this weekend. Probably won't be able to put the top down but at least it won't be covered in tape anymore.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

kitty said:


> Going to attempt to fix rear window on Beetle this weekend. Probably won't be able to put the top down but at least it won't be covered in tape anymore.


You better retain that Who Is... PSU? sticker. :wave:


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

For now, yes. Will need a new top soon though.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

dankvwgirl said:


> Please do! That party pooper gets a new car. I should get a couple nights out of Georgia.


Alex (who you haven't met yet) and I are going to come get you. :wave:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

kitty said:


> Going to attempt to fix rear window on Beetle this weekend. Probably won't be able to put the top down but at least it won't be covered in tape anymore.


I bet you need a rear window regulator, they make a repair kit for it too. Which side do you need?

These are very common on converts.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

The actual rear window disconnected from the canvas lol.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

kitty said:


> The actual rear window disconnected from the canvas lol.


 Dohhhh...tha sux:facepalm:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

kitty said:


> For now, yes. Will need a new top soon though.


I'll have one made just for you kitty.

It will be PSU Purple. All sparkly and stuff.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

:heart:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

PSU said:


> I'll have one made just for you kitty.
> 
> It will be PSU Purple. All sparkly and stuff.


Ahem - I still don't have one even though you said you'd send me one


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

meechelle said:


> Ahem - I still don't have one even though you said you'd send me one


You ditched me this year in Tennessee. 

It's been a full year since we've hung out. Unacceptable.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Send the woman a sticker.


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

PSU said:


> You ditched me this year in Tennessee.
> 
> It's been a full year since we've hung out. Unacceptable.


Awww that was not my fault! I had just started a new job after being unemployed all winter


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

kitty said:


> Send the woman a sticker.


I will whenever I get more printed. 

Michelle, I'm just giving you a hard time. I know you've had a busy year.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

GirlieGirlRacing said:


> Dub love from Me and my Dub :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool car, would like to see bigger pictures.


----------



## GirlieGirlRacing (May 1, 2010)

R5T said:


> Cool car, would like to see bigger pictures.


Thanks!


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

what is up ladies and "psu"


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> what is up ladies and "psu"


Thanks for the mention. :wave:

Makes me feel all warm inside. :heart:

How is everyone on this rainy afternoon?


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

cold they still have the air on inside the office.... like what the hell its 63 outside.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> cold they still have the air on inside the office.... like what the hell its 63 outside.


Sounds like you need a Snuggie. 

Lowered my car more this weekend.









:wave:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

You're not a girl. Get your car out of here.

Here's mine instead.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

ugg i love that car so much, dont ever sell it and if you do sell it to me  need to buy suspension for my car still.... such an awful look at stock height.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


> You're not a girl. Get your car out of here.
> 
> Here's mine instead.


I think I've posted in here longer than you have.

Good bye. :wave:



my1stgolf said:


> ugg i love that car so much, dont ever sell it and if you do sell it to me  need to buy suspension for my car still.... such an awful look at stock height.


Are you talking to me or Caitlin? :laugh:

Either way, lower it.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

you, she posted a sec before me, love the color, love the wheels love it all 



PSU said:


> I think I've posted in here longer than you have.
> 
> Good bye. :wave:
> 
> ...


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

PSU said:


> I think I've posted in here longer than you have.
> 
> Good bye. :wave:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> you, she posted a sec before me, love the color, love the wheels love it all


I didn't think you'd be talking about her stupid Tornado Red Turd like that. :laugh: :heart: :laugh:

Thanks! I still owe you a ride! You better find me at H2O.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


>


Turn that frown upside down right now.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

ill find ya i still have your number so ill just shoot ya a text or something. you should come out to secrets that saturday. gona be celebrating the 30th b-day


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

PSU said:


> Turn that frown upside down right now.


Don't call my car Tornado Red and kick me out of a thread meant for me. We will fight, bud. And I'll retract all love I previously had for your car.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

redhotdobe said:


> Don't call my car Tornado Red and kick me out of a thread meant for me. We will fight, bud. And I'll retract all love I previously had for your car.


Oh snap!!!


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

It's chilly and rainy here in New England too. On the plus side I bought a new to me used A4 for a daily over the weekend  Pretty happy about that with the upcoming winter nonsense...


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

meechelle said:


> It's chilly and rainy here in New England too. On the plus side I bought a new to me used A4 for a daily over the weekend  Pretty happy about that with the upcoming winter nonsense...


sweetness :thumbup:, yes im not looking forward to the approching winter. grrrr


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> sweetness :thumbup:, yes im not looking forward to the approching winter. grrrr


x2 

I actually put my cabby away this weekend for the winter too, I only drove it twice all summer 

Next year I'm commited to SoWo and MK1 Madness


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

meechelle said:


> x2
> 
> I actually put my cabby away this weekend for the winter too, I only drove it twice all summer
> 
> Next year I'm commited to SoWo and MK1 Madness


im at the point where i think im just gona stash the rabbit away too. I only drove it one time this year and that was to bring it home from my friends garage. Makes me sad,


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> ill find ya i still have your number so ill just shoot ya a text or something. you should come out to secrets that saturday. gona be celebrating the 30th b-day


The big 3-0. 

Check your PM.



redhotdobe said:


> Don't call my car Tornado Red and kick me out of a thread meant for me. We will fight, bud. And I'll retract all love I previously had for your car.


I'm sorry sweetie pie lovey dove. Please don't threaten me like that. 



ENRGZR said:


> Oh snap!!!


All talk. 



meechelle said:


> It's chilly and rainy here in New England too. On the plus side I bought a new to me used A4 for a daily over the weekend  Pretty happy about that with the upcoming winter nonsense...


Jelly.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

PSU said:


> I'm sorry sweetie pie lovey dove. Please don't threaten me like that.


Even if you were being completely insincere, that was cute. :heart:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


> Even if you were being completely insincere, that was cute. :heart:


I was being sincere. :heart:

I don't want to be on your bad side.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Wise decision.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


> Wise decision.


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

neverfolloww said:


> i'm a girl, i got an 04 jetta and its my baby. but mines lowered. get on it


nice and clean :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

:what:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Dead in here today.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

started polishing some engine bay components in my rabbit today to prepare for pacific waterlands this weekend.

but it was ass hot outside so i ended up in the pool instead.
will continue when the giant red fireball goes down again.

happy psew?


----------



## andi_kg (Nov 2, 2004)

New to this thread, read through some of it.. but lets be honest, 39 pages... meh. Esp if you don't like reading at all.

Old

















New










I'm working in reverse, obviously, with the old and new. I don't really have any pictures of the white one, not good ones anyway. But you get the idea from the picture. 
Nice to find a thread for females, they're far and in between.
Looking forward to talking with you ladies. Some nice stuff in here.


----------



## xoxoGINA (Mar 29, 2009)

:wave:
I haven't been in here in foreverrr.


Barely anything has changed with the .:R32. Picked up an intake and have exhast on the way. :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

dangerkart said:


> happy psew?


So so happy Ms. dangerfart. 

Hope all is well. :heart: ya. 

I think I should probably text you soon. :laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Look what the cat drug in...





We need one more string of lights to complete it... but even with only one string it is absolutely insane.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Oh hey that's me. And my car.

Thanks for doing that for me.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


> Oh hey that's me. And my car.
> 
> Thanks for doing that for me.


Anytime. 










It's funny because I think I was more excited about doing it than you.


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

Well I would love to be doing stuff to my car in preparation for H2o - but it's been stinking cold and rainy for 3 days now!!!!


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

meechelle said:


> Well I would love to be doing stuff to my car in preparation for H2o - but it's been stinking cold and rainy for 3 days now!!!!


Same. As soon as we hung her lights it started raining... again. :facepalm:



my1stgolf said:


> :wave:


Hi there.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

PSU said:


> It's funny because I think I was more excited about doing it than you.


I was excited. Promise. I just don't show it. I'm going on an adventure to find a relatively small power inverter today.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


> I was excited. Promise. I just don't show it. I'm going on an adventure to find a relatively small power inverter today.


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

Well here's some slightly crappy cell phone photos to brighten up this dreary rainy day (at least here in the northeast). New EJ valve cover and catch can waiting to be installed on the gti


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Shiny new parts!

I wish it would stop raining.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> Shiny new parts!
> 
> I wish it would stop raining.


stop pissing off mother nature so I can get maintenance done on my car for h20


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> stop pissing off mother nature so I can get maintenance done on my car for h20


I sorry. Please forgive me. :heart:

Hey, do you remember that one time, we were just supposed to change my oil and replace an O2 sensor, and somehow a sawzall got thrown into the mix? :laugh:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> I sorry. Please forgive me. :heart:
> 
> Hey, do you remember that one time, we were just supposed to change my oil and replace an O2 sensor, and somehow a sawzall got thrown into the mix? :laugh:


like it was yesterday and then racekor was born:heart:

wasnt that after we did the coils on my car and then im outside and next thing I know I hear a sawzall going off

since when have you had a roof rack miss imtoofancycauseidriveracekorwitharollcage?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> since when have you had a roof rack miss imtoofancycauseidriveracekorwitharollcage?


I inspire her to do hipster like things.

I may or may not have installed that roof rack. opcorn:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Since VAG Fair. 

Yes that was the day we were doing your coils. I think I sat around and did nothing, but you and Bryan were doing something. I think I actually left and got Starbucks, lol. I just remember my car being on the lift, O2 sensor finally done, and I hear a "How much do you like your muffler?" :facepalm: It sounded SO GOOD. Didn't really enjoy the hour commute and arriving to work with a headache every day, though. Lol.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)




----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

PSU said:


> I inspire her to do hipster like things.
> 
> I may or may not have installed that roof rack. opcorn:


Thank you. :heart:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


> Thank you. :heart:













w/ Bam...



Speaking of power tools... we don't get along very well. :facepalm:



... and my beard isn't gray.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Yo. Your beard's grey.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


> Yo. Your beard's grey.


It's just a combination of all the metal and dirt I inhaled that day.

Funny story...

A woman in a Mercedes pulled up looking all fancy... "Excuse me... how do I get over to that football field?"

I walked down to her car to give her directions...

Walked inside and looked in the mirror a minute later... I looked like I was black. :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

:heart:

caitlin, we need a newer version of that picture, although I do miss that setup, ive got a votex rack im getting from a friend right before h2o too so I may do something hipster with it


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

PSU said:


> Walked inside and looked in the mirror a minute later... I looked like I was black. :facepalm: :laugh:


:laugh::laugh: I wish I was there.



NotoriousWithaG said:


> caitlin, we need a newer version of that picture, although I do miss that setup, ive got a votex rack im getting from a friend right before h2o too so I may do something hipster with it


I know who I'm hanging out with at H2Oi.  Where are you staying? It better be near me.


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

And photos of the new to me daily - 4x4 status!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> I will definitely do something hipster with it


I knew I liked you right off the bat. 












redhotdobe said:


> :laugh::laugh: I wish I was there.


My mom pulled up and the look on her face was priceless. :facepalm:

All I could do was laugh it off.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

PSU said:


> I knew I liked you right off the bat.


score

caitlin ill be staying with my buddy at his beach house, but you know ill be out and about, I can already here the strip calling my name:facepalm::laugh::beer:

we all need to find pic spots I want some


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

meechelle said:


> And photos of the new to me daily - 4x4 status!


Since it's obligatory... lower it. 

As for H2O... I don't plan on letting my car sit still AT ALL. Cruising non-stop.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

PSU said:


> Since it's obligatory... lower it.
> 
> As for H2O... I don't plan on letting my car sit still AT ALL. Cruising non-stop.


I planned on kidnpping caitlin and making her terrorize the strip with me so I guess your coming too?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> I planned on kidnpping caitlin and making her terrorize the strip with me so I guess your coming too?


You don't have to ask me twice.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

score!


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

meechelle said:


> And photos of the new to me daily - 4x4 status!


I LOVE B5s. B5 S4 = probably my most favorite car ever. I think I could handle an A4 as a daily, though.



NotoriousWithaG said:


> we all need to find pic spots I want some


:thumbup::thumbup:



NotoriousWithaG said:


> I planned on kidnpping caitlin and making her terrorize the strip with me so I guess your coming too?


I enjoy being kidnapped. I'll come willingly.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> score!


I kidnapped Michelle last year... ask her about it. opcorn:


----------



## dubbchik (Jan 31, 2008)

I love my B5!!!! too bad it's not an S4


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

PSU said:


> I kidnapped Michelle last year... ask her about it. opcorn:


..but the better question is...

is it going to happen again this year?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> ..but the better question is...
> 
> is it going to happen again this year?


She's been forewarned...

opcorn:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

b5 s4s are the worst...

it's a shame they look so damn good


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Super reliable.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

yeah i mean, it never left me stranded...

:laugh:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

PSU said:


> She's been forewarned...
> 
> opcorn:


I'm not scared  And you never know I might kidnap you this time 



redhotdobe said:


> I LOVE B5s. B5 S4 = probably my most favorite car ever. I think I could handle an A4 as a daily, though.
> 
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:
> ...


It's only an A4 but it was cheap $1500 from the original owner who took meticulous care of it and spent a a$$ ton (which is a lot btw) of money on it over the years.

And maybe PSU could even kidnap both of us at the same time :laugh:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

dangerkart said:


> yeah i mean, it never left me stranded...


A B5 S4 would NEVER do that. Someone said this, and I laugh every time I remember it. "B5 S4. The only car that makes Corrado owners look smart." :laugh:



meechelle said:


> And maybe PSU could even kidnap both of us at the same time :laugh:


He'll probably throw me in the hatch. :facepalm:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

meechelle said:


> And maybe PSU could even kidnap both of us at the same time :laugh:



I want his sawblades, so count me in:laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

meechelle said:


> I'm not scared  And you never know I might kidnap you this time
> 
> And maybe PSU could even kidnap both of us at the same time :laugh:


Oh behave! We've already discussed all this via text! You know how I feel... 

I can make that happen. NO ONE touches my back seat, but an exception would be made for you two.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


> He'll probably throw me in the hatch. :facepalm:





NotoriousWithaG said:


> I want his sawblades, so count me in:laugh:


That's it. The basket is going back on tonight... One of you will have to ride up there. 

I think red would look great planking it out.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

PSU said:


> I think red would look great planking it out.


I've got this covered.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


> I've got this covered.


Wouldn't expect anything less.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> I've got this covered.


Meechelle and caitlin can sit in back and ill fly solo on the roofrack?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> Meechelle and caitlin can sit in back and ill fly solo on the roofrack?


Who will sit beside me though?


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

PSU said:


> Who will sit beside me though?


ME.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


> ME.


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

PSU said:


> Who will sit beside me though?


Awww both of us? We're both fairly small


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> ME.


isnt there a road to the backseat where you belong?:sly:

ME.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

meechelle said:


> Awww both of us? We're both fairly small


Deal. :heart:



NotoriousWithaG said:


> isnt there a road to the backseat where you belong?:sly:
> 
> ME.


Come on now. :laugh:

Fight nicely. You can't all three ride up front. R32 racekors don't come with bench seats. eace:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> isnt there a road to the backseat where you belong?:sly:


You've gotten mean since I last saw you... *sniffle* 

:laugh:

Help Bryan put his stupid bunny back together. I haven't seen that thing in a LONG time. Although if the picture I saw today is accurate, I think it may have floated away by now.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> You've gotten mean since I last saw you... *sniffle*
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Help Bryan put his stupid bunny back together. I haven't seen that thing in a LONG time. Although if the picture I saw today is accurate, I think it may have floated away by now.


If I can find time to get down there since Im always busy with school

im never mean, Im just very sarcastic:heart:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> ....im never mean, Im just very sarcastic:heart:


Ahhhh me too - but I like to refer to it as having a dry sense of humor


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

*New wheels ladies!*





These are what I'll be rollin' around on thanks to my boyfriend! Fixed and painted for my birthday and I love them!


----------



## dubbchik (Jan 31, 2008)

dangerkart said:


> yeah i mean, it never left me stranded...
> 
> :laugh:





















Yeah....been there


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

wakeupbaylee said:


> These are what I'll be rollin' around on thanks to my boyfriend! Fixed and painted for my birthday and I love them!


I think I speak for everyone, I need some pics of these bad boys on the car! I'll bet they look fantastic!! Pics please!


----------



## DigitalC330 (Mar 21, 2011)

^^ agree'd :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

*Love Bobswageners =}*

I wish my girlfriend love Vdubs as much as you girls.!





By the way,I'm still single.lol


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Good morning.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Mk3_Addicted said:


> By the way,I'm still single.lol


:wave:


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

Hellooo...:wave:


Redhot..huh =) Nice and HOT nickname


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

:facepalm:

I have a RED DOBErman. 










More cars!

SuperchargedA4's Mk2 and Corrado.


















SaleenSolution's Saleen.









Harlequin belongs to dankvwgirl.









VR6Heathen's 1.8T Golf.









My sister was stalking me.









Car took a piss.



























I think I properly labeled all cars and their owners. :laugh:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Just found the perfect picture for this thread. Me with my beloved A4. I hadn't seen it in a few months.



















:laugh:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

bahahahahahaha


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

I'm well aware I probably need to seek professional help if I love cars enough to hug them because I miss them... LOL.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

mornin all :wave:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> mornin all :wave:


:wave:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

Good morning


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

meechelle said:


> Good morning


How are you darlin'?

I really need to get motivated today. 

- Lower the rears
- Wash the car
- Wax the car 
- Clean the interior
- Other odds and ends

UGH.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

PSU said:


> How are you darlin'?
> 
> I really need to get motivated today.
> 
> ...


tell me about it the rabbit has been sitting for 2 weeks.. i just have no motivation with it right now


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> tell me about it the rabbit has been sitting for 2 weeks.. i just have no motivation with it right now


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

PSU said:


> How are you darlin'?
> 
> I really need to get motivated today.
> 
> ...


I will be doing the cleaning stuff when I get to OC this Saturday. I have absolutely no time before we leave at 4am

Other wise an oil change and it's good to go (hopefully) It's throwing a whole bunch of new codes besides the 2 I've had for ages:

fuel bank 1 too lean- this one is puzzling since I've changed every sensor, it's got an APR hpfp and the fuel is turned up via my tune

misfire cylinder 4 - most likely carbon build up since it isn't a plug, coil or injector


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

^ Sounds like you own a VW. :laugh:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

PSU said:


> ^ Sounds like you own a VW. :laugh:


sounds like you own a properly functioning volkswagen:laugh:

maintenance is paramount. got a decent list of maintenance **** to do before h20i, blah


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Maintenance is paramount.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

PSU said:


> Maintenance is paramount.


Oh Yeah! I've resorted to keeping a spreadsheet tracking all the maintenance stuff, the when, the miles, the $$$ for both the gti and the cabby

It's slightly frightening!!

Plus I've got a separate one for actual mods on the gti that is downright terrifying given that I consider my car only mildly modded


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

are we talkin about the gti?


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> are we talkin about the gti?


Yes pretty much. The gti being one of the first of a new generation (the vin is 008375) it's a bit plagued with issues but I still :heart: it and actually just sent in the final payment to VWOA credit last week. First time ever that I like a new car enough to keep it until it was paid off. 

The cabby list is much smaller with much less dollars. The whole car (cabby) is so much simpler


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

meechelle said:


> Yes pretty much. The gti being one of the first of a new generation (the vin is 008375) it's a bit plagued with issues but I still :heart: it and actually just sent in the final payment to VWOA credit last week. First time ever that I like a new car enough to keep it until it was paid off.
> 
> The cabby list is much smaller with much less dollars. The whole car (cabby) is so much simpler



that last payment is the best feeling ever followed by receiving the title in the mail, my slug has been paid off for a few months and it feels great, I wanted to sell it right after I got the title but I dont want to jump into another car payment and I want to pick up a project soon:thumbup:


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

I'm almost there, couple months. Celebrating with a new motor lol.


----------



## HobgoblinVR6 (Nov 3, 2010)

neverfolloww said:


> i'm a girl, i got an 04 jetta and its my baby. but mines lowered. get on it


respect super clean mines not lowered yet though lol


----------



## HobgoblinVR6 (Nov 3, 2010)

GirlieGirlRacing said:


> Dub love from Me and my Dub :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amazing looking car


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Ugh. Still have a LONG way to go before I can even think of making the final payment.


----------



## HobgoblinVR6 (Nov 3, 2010)

MissShortyJ said:


> Just wanna post a new pic and say that the car is now *FOR SALE*.... AND welcome to all the new girlies!! :wave:


ur car is sick


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

:wave:

I have an '84 Jetta 1.6TD (shared with the hubby...its his DD right now) and I just picked up a 20thAE BMP GTI last week  We got the Jetta a little over 3 years ago under the condition that I got to help do everything on it. I helped get the car running initially and had my hand in the engine and bay during the full rebuild we did on it last year. Its been an awesome car and an awesome project. Loving the GTI right now too! I had a New Beetle 2.0 5-speed but it was totaled almost 4 weeks ago  Loved that car, but the GTI is a blast!


The Jetta - 1.6TD, Giles Injection Pump, rebuilt T3 turbo, lowered on JOM coils. Still gets mid 40's around town 









The GTI - CAI, Koni Yellows, aftermarket wheels, otherwise stock. Took that carbon fiber looking vinyl off the car but it tore up some paint because it was put on over rock chips so I have an .:R bra on it for now.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

nevarfollow's car


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> that last payment is the best feeling ever followed by receiving the title in the mail, my slug has been paid off for a few months and it feels great, I wanted to sell it right after I got the title but I dont want to jump into another car payment and I want to pick up a project soon:thumbup:


Nothing to do with your post, but... offered TJ and Tarah a free place to stay and food and gas money if they come up for H2Oi. Lol. Really trying to get them to come up.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> Nothing to do with your post, but... offered TJ and Tarah a free place to stay and food and gas money if they come up for H2Oi. Lol. Really trying to get them to come up.


ive been trying my ass off to convince TJ, tell them if they do take your offer dinner and brews are on me friday night:beer::beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> if they do take your offer dinner and brews are on me friday night:beer::beer:


Must be nice. 

Here's a pic of my H2O prep... still have so much more to do.



- rotated all four ties
- hand scrubbed all four fender wells
- hand scrubbed all four wheels
- hand scrubbed all suspension components & brake components
- washed the car
- cleaned the interior
- lowered the rear by 5 threads. Still looks the same. 

Tracy and Michelle volunteered without knowing what they were getting into it...

Long story short, they are getting one my new stickers. Only 10 are being made.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

god damnit Iknew thats what it was , should of said something earlier but I didnt have enough time during class to hop on and volunteer.

oh and I plan on meeting you at H20 cause ill probably be with caitlin so :beer::beer:'s for all?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> god damnit Iknew thats what it was , should of said something earlier but I didnt have enough time during class to hop on and volunteer.


I'll give you a heads up next time. 

Props for not Vortex'n while in class. :beer:

I'll be riding around all weekend so I'm sure you'll see me. If not, I'll PM you my number so we can meet up.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

PSU said:


> I'll give you a heads up next time.
> 
> Props for not Vortex'n while in class. :beer:
> 
> I'll be riding around all weekend so I'm sure you'll see me. If not, I'll PM you my number so we can meet up.


sounds good to me:beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> sounds good to me:beer:


:beer::beer:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

PSU said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Tracy and Michelle volunteered without knowing what they were getting into it...
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## jerseygli (Mar 17, 2011)

I was going through old pictures and found a very sad one.... this is the accident that totalled the car in 2007, hit by an old guy in a Range Rover


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

meechelle said:


> Nice!!!






jerseygli said:


> I was going through old pictures and found a very sad one.... this is the accident that totalled the car in 2007, hit by an old guy in a Range Rover


Sorry to hear.


----------



## jerseygli (Mar 17, 2011)

Worst part is I had to drive a Ford CONTOUR for a couple years after that :facepalm:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

jerseygli said:


> Worst part is I had to drive a Ford CONTOUR for a couple years after that :facepalm:


Years?!

I feel for you.


----------



## dubbchik (Jan 31, 2008)

Puddles is getting a new motor today!!  I've missed her so much


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

:beer::beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> :beer::beer:


PM. 

:beer::beer:


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

Washed the cars yesterday and took some pictures with the iPhones. 

My mk3 and dankvwguy's mk5


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

He finally got it! Woot.

Both cars are looking good.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

glad to see he's happy with it, hopefully next year when I come down for sowo I can see his VRT by then


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes, he named her Gloria. I think it's a lame name, but thats his thing. The VRT is the official project car now. I'm also getting a little over $900 from my school refund so that will be going straight into my car.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

I miss that car. Many Chipotle trips were made in it. And many of those involved me steering from the passenger seat giving braking and gas instructions while Brian was hanging out the window. :laugh: And I steam-cleaned the entire interior like two or three times.

Did you ever wire the reverse lights up? Or fix the back seat?


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

There's something wrong with my backseat? 

And no, I don't think reverse lights are really necessary. It'll get done eventually.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Haha. Uhh, I think it's the passenger side, if you push it, it pops out because it doesn't latch right. I think we finally determined that it's just missing a post piece near the bottom that seemed pretty simple to replace. I think it just screws in. I vaguely remember looking for the piece while at the junkyard, and I think you need it out of a Golf/GTI. I don't think Jettas are the same, but I might be wrong. Or he may have fixed it and none of this even matters, lol.

Reverse lights are over-rated.


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

I haven't noticed anything. Then again, I don't ride in the backseat. I'll check that out some day.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

dankvwgirl said:


> Yes, he named her Gloria. I think it's a lame name, but thats his thing. The VRT is the official project car now. I'm also getting a little over $900 from my school refund so that will be going straight into my car.


:thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Morning.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

This is TJ. Eddie is a lame name. Gloria is glorious.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

dankvwgirl said:


> Gloria is glorious.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

dankvwgirl said:


> This is TJ. Eddie is a lame name. Gloria is glorious.


Bro. You've got your own username. Don't jack Tarah's.  Are Alex and I funding your trip to H2Oi?? If I don't see you I'll cry.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> Bro. You've got your own username. Don't jack Tarah's.  Are Alex and I funding your trip to H2Oi?? If I don't see you I'll cry.


I told him thru FB what my offer is, tell him your part cause im trying to make this work

i mean hi tj:heart:


----------



## s.tran (Jan 3, 2011)

oh tell me lies said:


> How did I miss this?
> 
> Here is my car!
> 
> ...


what wheels are these?? mercedes?


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

those looks like zaubers I think


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> I told him thru FB what my offer is, tell him your part cause im trying to make this work
> 
> i mean hi tj:heart:


He already knows what's been offered on my end. I wish the VRT could make it. Would be nice to see it more than once every five years. :laugh:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

lucky you, ive never seen it, I met him when he brought the 2.0 Jetta which soon found its way to dustin I think


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

He still has a 2.0 Jetta that was going to be compensation for funding his H2Oi trip, lol. I lived in Georgia. Made it hard to avoid him.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

this one?










and to keep it on topic:

summer throwback:heart:

ew, look at how high my car was back then:sly:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

PSU said:


> Maintenance is paramount.


So they say.


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

redhotdobe said:


> Damn.. Nice Doberman.
> 
> I'd make sure I've got some T-bone steak for this guy/Girl. :laugh: JK
> :wave:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> this one?


LOVE THAT PICTURE. A source of endless laughter.



NotoriousWithaG said:


> summer throwback:heart:


I miss this. So much. That was such a good summer. There's a picture from that day of me under my car with Bryan crouched in front of me looking like he's going to kill me. :laugh:



Mk3_Addicted said:


> Damn.. Nice Doberman.


Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## shwo0p (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey ladies! noob with a jetta here. you girls have some NICE cars! keep up the good work! :thumbup:

my car:


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

Caitlin and Alex: TJ just asked me if I would be able to get next weekend off again...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

shwo0p said:


> Hey ladies! noob with a jetta here. you girls have some NICE cars! keep up the good work! :thumbup:


Welcome. I :heart: MK5s.



.Ant said:


> So they say.


A little birdie told me.



dankvwgirl said:


> Caitlin and Alex: TJ just asked me if I would be able to get next weekend off again...


Do work, please. :beer:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

dankvwgirl said:


> Caitlin and Alex: TJ just asked me if I would be able to get next weekend off again...


Tell him I will buy him more Rogue Dead Guy than he could ever dream of drinking.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> Tell him I will buy him more Rogue Dead Guy than he could ever dream of drinking.


this.

and tarah, I was talking to TJ on facebook earlier so that may of had something to do with it


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> this.


If you like good beer, I'll drink with you. :heart:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

theres only one thing I hate in life.

piss warm beer. as long as its not warm were good, and Im down to try it


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

If given the choice, I don't drink beer that looks or tastes like a combination of piss and water. A local brewery here had a chocolate raspberry stout a couple years ago as one of their seasonal brews. Oh my goodness. Amazing.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Beer. :beer:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

PSU said:


> Beer. :beer:


Insightful. Thank you.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


> Insightful. Thank you.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Better?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Even better?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Caitlin, read what that notebook says in the lower left corner. :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)




----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

PSU said:


> Caitlin, read what that notebook says in the lower left corner. :thumbdown::thumbdown:


Is that your picture?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


> Is that your picture?


It is.

That is the setting where that infamous picture of me originated. (Cigar, Ray-Bans, etc)

Mexico City; 2007.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

havent tried this since PSU brought up newcastle:heart:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Rogue Dead Guy and Fat Tire are my two beers of choice. Never tried any of the ones you guys have posted.



PSU said:


> It is.
> 
> That is the setting where that infamous picture of me originated. (Cigar, Ray-Bans, etc)
> 
> Mexico City; 2007.


So hipster.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> havent tried this since PSU brought up newcastle:heart:


I think I now know what we will be trying at H2O. 



redhotdobe said:


> So hipster.




Watch yourself.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

PSU said:


> I think I now know what we will be trying at H2O.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bet on it

ps, good morning ladies and gents.:thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Good morning.

How are you today?


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

Im good, its beautiful outside so I cant complain:beer:

brainstorming a smaller list to do before h20, im not showing my car but there are some little odds I want to straighten up so hopefully I can get it done:thumbup:

how are you sir


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Hey Alex... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooZwmeUfuXg&ob=av2e



The guy used to be one of the models for the company I worked for. And at like 1:20, you can see the sign for one of our stores. I miss that place.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> Im good, its beautiful outside so I cant complain:beer:


So beautiful out.

Had the windows all the way down and the sunroof cranked all the way open earlier. 

Have a nice little road trip planned for later with another forum member.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

GOD DAMN YOU, IM GOING TO GO CUT MY LIPS OFF.

Ive lit been whistling that damn song for the last week, god damn you calvin harris


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

The one thing is that TJ and I have different tastes in music that 12-13 hours will need to fill. Should be interesting. I like some beers. Lately it's been all about Dos Equis Amber.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

I knew ive seen you on tv.

the music issue should be a small price to pay since I offered TJ a fancy shark dinner, well you too tarah but I think he thinks its just for him


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> I knew ive seen you on tv.
> 
> the music issue should be a small price to pay since I offered TJ a fancy shark dinner, well you too tarah but I think he thinks its just for him


It's okay. I don't eat seafood. I'm into red meat


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

dankvwgirl said:


> It's okay. I don't eat seafood. I'm into red meat


that has underlying tones of sexual hints or I'm just a typical guy with a one track mind. :laugh:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> GOD DAMN YOU, IM GOING TO GO CUT MY LIPS OFF.
> 
> Ive lit been whistling that damn song for the last week, god damn you calvin harris


:laugh::laugh:



dankvwgirl said:


> I like some beers. Lately it's been all about Dos Equis Amber.


:beer::beer:



dankvwgirl said:


> It's okay. I don't eat seafood. I'm into red meat


----------



## V_dubin_4life! (Mar 23, 2010)

*come to waterfest*


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

^

Waterfest was two months ago...


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

It's sexual Wednesday! So excited for Saturday. No work and some sort of dub event in Atlanta. Wish my car could go  Guess the mk5 is going to have to make due for long trips.


----------



## V_dubin_4life! (Mar 23, 2010)

*my bad!*

H2O is coming up in MD...24 and 25th.....drive down,,,, i got a few places u and ur girl friends can stay


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Where? Your bed?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

V_dubin_4life! said:


> H2O is coming up in MD...24 and 25th.....drive down,,,, i got a few places u and ur girl friends can stay


I'm not a girl, but I'll take you up on a free place to stay.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Whoa there buddy. I got first dibs.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


> Whoa there buddy. I got first dibs.


You can have the floor, buddy.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

That's not very nice. :sly:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

caitlin gets the bath tub.:sly:

and tarah- red meat is fine, I told TJ I'd get you both dinner either friday or sat night


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

I think Caitlin and I could fit in a bed together. Killing two birds with one stone.:thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


> That's not very nice. :sly:


:wave:



NotoriousWithaG said:


> caitlin gets the bath tub.:sly:


Even better. eace:



dankvwgirl said:


> I think Caitlin and I could fit in a bed together. Killing two birds with one stone.:thumbup:


Hmmmm.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

dankvwgirl said:


> I think Caitlin and I could fit in a bed together. Killing two birds with one stone.:thumbup:


I'll sleep with you. :thumbup:


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


>


this **** is nasty :thumbdown:


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

and caitlin, tarah is mine!!!!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> caitlin gets the bath tub.:sly:
> 
> and tarah- red meat is fine, I told TJ I'd get you both dinner either friday or sat night


how you going to ignore my facebook message?!?!?!?!?! i need yo digitz


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

and for my fourth message in a row

caitlin, ill bring you some of this so you can let your balls drop 









arent you only like 16 though? i dont like contributing to too many minors drunkenness


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

dankvwguy said:


> this **** is nasty :thumbdown:


You're nasty.



dankvwguy said:


> and caitlin, tarah is mine!!!!


Wrong.



dankvwguy said:


> arent you only like 16 though? i dont like contributing to too many minors drunkenness


You *******. :facepalm:


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

dankvwguy said:


> and for my fourth message in a row


Why are you blowing up the GIRLS page? Go back to the mk5 fourms!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> You're nasty.
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> ...


Tarah is mine!!!!

And based on letter count you call me an *******



dankvwgirl said:


> Why are you blowing up the GIRLS page? Go back to the mk5 fourms!


I forgot alex and psu were chicks. I'm still not sure what Caitlin is


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

dankvwguy said:


> I forgot alex and *psu *were chicks.


----------



## V_dubin_4life! (Mar 23, 2010)

*scatch that....free ****.*

house dipped out..wont hold for the show anymore


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

V_dubin_4life! said:


> house dipped out..wont hold for the show anymore


Explain? 



dankvwguy said:


> im so ready to hump PSU's knowledgeable leg


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

You need to be MY partner in crime.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

dankvwgirl said:


> Why are you blowing up the GIRLS page? Go back to the mk5 *forums*!


:thumbup:


----------



## andi_kg (Nov 2, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> I have a RED DOBErman.


I am late on reply to this, but you have a gorgeous Doberman. I have two red females. 











OH.. and Purple Haze is delicious.. BTW.
Although I have been on a Sam Adams Octoberfect kick for a the past few weeks.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

octoberfest is good, but idk about that purple haze jazz

sierra Nevada, new belgium and terrapin have to be my favs. none of you should care though because im not a girl


----------



## andi_kg (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't care for Purple Haze as much from a bottle, as opposed to a tap. Way better on tap. 
Octoberfest, and Leinenkugel are what has recently been in the fridge.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

PSU said:


>


:heart:


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

GTi Angel said:


> I am late on reply to this, but you have a gorgeous Doberman. I have two red females.


I want a puppy!


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

I has :heart:


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

dankvwgirl said:


> I want a puppy!



Oh great.....


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

kitty said:


> I has :heart:


SO ADORABLE!? What kind?



dankvwguy said:


> Oh great.....


Didn't I tell you that this thread is a *GIRLS* thread?


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Lol. She's a wirehair dachshund. She'll be one next Friday, I'm going to miss my baby's birthday


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

GTi Angel said:


> I don't care for Purple Haze as much from a bottle, as opposed to a tap. Way better on tap.
> Octoberfest, and Leinenkugel are what has recently been in the fridge.


mix 1/2 purple haze & 1/2 hoegaarden and you have a dirty hoe :thumbup:


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

^ :thumbup:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

H20i just got more real *hintcoughtjhintcough*


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> H20i just got more real *hintcoughtjhintcough*


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is going to be beyond epic!!! dankvwguy and dankvwgirl are crashing H2Oi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::facepalm::heart:


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

it feels even better to be doing this in the dub girls thread


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

what, releasing your you know:screwy:


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

9 months here, 9 months there, 9 months evvveeerryyywhheeerrreee


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

dankvwguy said:


> You need to be MY partner in crime.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

so youre saying theres a chance?!?!?!


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

dankvwgirl said:


> Why are you blowing up the GIRLS page? Go back to the mk5 fourms!


I love you.



dankvwguy said:


> I'm still not sure what Caitlin is


Twelve year old boy. Everyone knows that.



GTi Angel said:


> I am late on reply to this, but you have a gorgeous Doberman. I have two red females.


Thank you. Love your dogs. :thumbup:



dankvwgirl said:


> I want a puppy!


:thumbup::thumbup:



v-dubIV said:


> mix 1/2 purple haze & 1/2 hoegaarden and you have a dirty hoe :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:



dankvwguy said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is going to be beyond epic!!! dankvwguy and dankvwgirl are crashing H2Oi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Can we invite Tarah and not you?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

dankvwguy said:


> so youre saying theres a chance?!?!?!


More or less.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

I just got replaced.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


> I just got replaced.


More or less.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> Can we invite Tarah and not you?


now thats ****ed up.....


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

PSU said:


> More or less.


Ouch.



dankvwguy said:


> now thats ****ed up.....


My bad.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

where do I stand?


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> where do I stand?


Get on Facebook and tell me WTF happened on Adam's status a few hours ago and you can be my new BFF/second husband.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> where do I stand?


You're the ****ing man, end of story.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

dankvwguy said:


> You're the ****ing man, end of story.


You don't get a say because you didn't help me solve Facebook woes.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

He's jealous because you love me too much. Ok, problem solved. Back to alex being the man....


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

dankvwguy said:


> He's jealous because you love me too much. Ok, problem solved. Back to alex being the man....


I married Arben. He's 300lbs of hotness. :heart:

Alex can still be the man though, I guess.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> I married Arben. He's 300lbs of hotness. :heart:
> 
> Alex can still be the man though, I guess.


Sad sad sad except for the Alex part


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

dankvwguy said:


> Sad sad sad except for the Alex part


You met Arben at SoWo, if you remember. He kind of scares me, lol.


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

redhotdobe said:


> You met Arben at SoWo, if you remember. He kind of scares me, lol.


Wasn't he wearing a bright orange women's watch?


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

dankvwgirl said:


> Wasn't he wearing a bright orange women's watch?


YES. Lol. I forgot about that.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

morning:thumbup:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

good morning :wave:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

how are you:wave:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Meh.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

dankvwgirl is still out cold and im already at work :thumbdown:

im with psu

i see you broke 50k, stop posting so much. let others feel smart for a few


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

i hate thursday, where friday


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I'll never stop.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

PSU said:


> I'll never stop.


you better at h2o. ima eat dat hairy leg....

just think, a week and 6-8 hours from now dankvwgirl and i will be on the road to h2o!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 13 hours in a car with her, this is going to be interestinggggg.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

does tarah know your being all excited again n stuff and like getting it on the walls with excitement?:what::facepalm:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Why would I back out now? Lol.

- scheduled vacation
- booked room

Sound tentative? Haha.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> does tarah know your being all excited again n stuff and like getting it on the walls with excitement?:what::facepalm:


ya, i stained the sheets with excitement while i was sleeping last night. shes pumped too because last night i yelled "we might be going to h2o!!!!" and she gave me this evil but super serious look and said "no, we *ARE* going to h2o"



PSU said:


> Why would I back out now? Lol.
> 
> - scheduled vacation
> - booked room
> ...


i have all of those except the second one. im finding a couch in some random OC house to sleep on. tarah is spooning with caitlin so i guess im all alone...


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> how are you:wave:


I'm super excited like Christmas Eve because I only have one more work get up before my H2o vacation begins :beer:


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i dont think anything says it better than adsajsdlgagoiajoijsdoifajsoidgjasoidjgaoisdjgaoisdjfaoi[sjg0[ajgodsaijga[odsjg!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

meechelle said:


> I'm super excited like Christmas Eve because I only have one more work get up before my H2o vacation begins :beer:


Rub it in... rub it in.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

meechelle said:


> I'm super excited like Christmas Eve because I only have one more work get up before my H2o vacation begins :beer:



http://images.*************.net/instances/400x/10023754.jpg


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

dankvwguy said:


> tarah is spooning with caitlin so i guess im all alone...


That's what I'm talking about. :thumbup::thumbup: I'd say you can sleep with Jvon, but I want him, too.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

you just want everybody dont you.

you cant have me. ill rub it in your face singing "you will never get zis, you will never get zis nananana"


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

The sticker on my car says I


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

I hope im one of them


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

been days since ive been on here, work sucks....h2o please come now so i can become a motivated individual again


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> I hope im one of them


I'd throw you in my hatch. :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> been days since ive been on here, work sucks....h2o please come now so i can become a motivated individual again












Says 50k. Must be true.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> I'd throw you in my hatch. :thumbup:


are you going to shrink me gypsy?


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> are you going to shrink me gypsy?


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

who is dees woman you have shrunk gypsy?


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

I'm gonna take you down to Georgia with me one time. They have gypsies down there. My mind was blown.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

can we go down to rescue my dream woman pamela?


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> can we go down to rescue my dream woman pamela?


Who is this Pamela you speak of? I might partake in this mission.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

PSU said:


> Says 50k. Must be true.


u better be givin me one of these


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> u better be givin me one of these


That is what you volunteered for, silly.


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

dankvwguy said:


> you better at h2o. ima eat dat hairy leg....


Why must you have creeper status? It's creepy.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

dankvwgirl said:


> Why must you have creeper status? It's creepy.


I dont know, you better get your boy toy straight or put his leash on tighter


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Tarah/TJ, I might need one of you to drive my car.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> Tarah/TJ, I might need one of you to drive my car.


pick tarah, tj has his own damn car


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

I trust Tarah more, anyway. :laugh: Not sure yet if we're playing musical cars or not. I just know Rodolfo won't let me drive the R.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

rodolfo..R..what!?

this isnt the same rodolfo im thinking of right?

what If I wanted to drive your car


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

I assume so. Widebody Imola S4? I offered to drive the R and he said he doesn't let girls drive his cars, lol. So now I guess Adam might drive it. You've driven my car before, right? I don't let anyone touch it. Ever. Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

Kzoo said:


> I think I speak for everyone, I need some pics of these bad boys on the car! I'll bet they look fantastic!! Pics please!








New wheels !


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

^ Gimme your car. Please.

Wheels look good. Just need some center caps. Silver/brushed caps would look good and add contrast.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

caitlin- I do feel honored:heart:, thats why IM asking again:laugh:. Ill just keep my comments about rodolfo to myself, I dont even think he lets anyone else drive the yellow widebody besides himself and wait, what R..the yellow widebody S4 ?

although when I drove your car it didnt have the racekor cage in it

and rofl at caitlins picture:laugh:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

...LOL. Too bad I'm not really in Australia. 



wakeupbaylee said:


> New wheels !


Love.



NotoriousWithaG said:


> caitlin- I do feel honored:heart:, thats why IM asking again:laugh:. Ill just keep my comments about rodolfo to myself, I dont even think he lets anyone else drive the yellow widebody besides himself and wait, what R..the yellow widebody S4 ?
> 
> although when I drove your car it didnt have the racekor cage in it
> 
> and rofl at caitlins picture:laugh:


He got an R. A Mk4. BMP, I think.

If you drove my car, who would drive yours?  I'd steal it back from you as soon as we got to OC.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

the ****, did he finally manage to sell the Silver autotragic s4?

im dreading the drive upto OC, I mean itll be the lady and I but 50 is never the ****ing same and always wonderfully ****ty:facepalm:

ps you can drive my car anytime, just beware that my frame isnt notched, and my car would probably stay parked somewhere lol

if I drive your car around OC I dont need to pretend to make VR6 noises with my mouth while I drive and have people look at me.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

And wait, did my car really not have the cage in it? Because I took it out for a very short period of time just to see what it was like to not have to see it in the rearview all the time, and to test out having back seats. I hated it.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> the ****, did he finally manage to sell the Silver autotragic s4?
> 
> ps you can drive my car anytime, just beware that my frame isnt notched, and my car would probably stay parked somewhere lol
> 
> *if I drive your car around OC I dont need to pretend to make VR6 noises with my mouth while I drive and have people look at me.*


:laugh::laugh::laugh: I make VR6 noises in other people's cars. 

I got a new tune for it about a month ago. 

I think he still has the silver car. Not sure, though.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> And wait, did my car really not have the cage in it? Because I took it out for a very short period of time just to see what it was like to not have to see it in the rearview all the time, and to test out having back seats. I hated it.



yeah it didnt have the cage in it, just the backseats I think, eitherway I deffo remember the cage not being in just bryan and adam going to town on your exhaust


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> yeah it didnt have the cage in it, just the backseats I think, eitherway I deffo remember the cage not being in just bryan and adam going to town on your exhaust


Yeah. That. I won't forget that day... Haha. But it sounded SO GOOD. OMG. If it wasn't giving me a headache every time I drove the car, it'd still be like that. So much win.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

this was basically how I felt that day


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

That picture is 110% accurate. :laugh:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

now methinks you need some racekor seats for racekor:thumbup:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

I had Sparco Sprint Vs and five-point harnesses in there... No one ever saw it like that, though. And I sold them, now.  I looked so weird with the harnesses. They were like as big as I am, lol. I want to get seats again, but they can't be fixed-back this time. SO UNCOMFORTABLE.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> I had Sparco Sprint Vs and five-point harnesses in there... No one ever saw it like that, though. And I sold them, now.  I looked so weird with the harnesses. They were like as big as I am, lol. I want to get seats again, but they can't be fixed-back this time. SO UNCOMFORTABLE.


nonsense!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I constantly question the question mark in the thread title...

Clicked back to page one... look who the second reply in this thread is. :facepalm:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Also, my brother was the tenth person to reply to this thread.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Not even gonna check. I bet it was you.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> nonsense!


You're nonsense! The harnesses are in Ted's Mk3 track car, if you happened meet him at SoWo last year. The seats I gave to my ex. Oh well.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> You're nonsense! The harnesses are in Ted's Mk3 track car, if you happened meet him at SoWo last year. The seats I gave to my ex. Oh well.


i saw ted but didnt meet him, I spent sowo weekend with your BFF dankvwguy and stef when i could find her:facepalm:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Ha... Have you talked to Stef recently? I've got a very long story to tell you...

Don't label TJ as my BFF. I don't like him that much. :laugh:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> Ha... Have you talked to Stef recently? I've got a very long story to tell you...
> 
> Don't label TJ as my BFF. I don't like him that much. :laugh:


no i havent fb it to me(private of course or ill give you my cell # if you want!)

ok fine hes my bff hes been bugging the **** out of me about h20

hi tj:wave:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


> Not even gonna check. I bet it was you.


Would you expect anything less?


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

caitlin would


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> caitlin would


You right. I forgot who I was talking to.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> no i havent fb it to me(private of course or ill give you my cell # if you want!)
> 
> ok fine hes my bff hes been bugging the **** out of me about h20
> 
> hi tj:wave:


Haha. He has been absolutely blowing up Facebook with how excited he is.

I'll tell you about Stef when we get down to OC. I don't want it typed out and saved anywhere, lol.



PSU said:


> Would you expect anything less?


Nope. :thumbup::beer:ic::heart:



NotoriousWithaG said:


> caitlin would


I'd be the second to reply, or I'd expect less? Lol.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

PSU said:


> You right. I forgot who I was talking to.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


> I'd be the second to reply, or I'd expect less? Lol.


The latter.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Yeah I got it...


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

your gonna leave me cliff hanging for a week? the ****

it better be worth it or im turning my cheeks the other way and saying good bye

:laugh:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Dude. It's worth it. Trust me.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

if you say so gypsy


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Just envisioned what you put on my wall earlier. Lmao.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

Maybe TJ will stop destroying everyone's Facebook since we are going to some thing tomorrow. Should be fun; although, I'm not exactly sure what it is. All that he said was that it's at a dealership from 11-3. Will post pictures if there is anything worth picture taking.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I am in tears and my stomach hurts...


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

howcome?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> howcome?


Girlfriend broke up with me.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

At least you're not going to jail.


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

PSU said:


> Girlfriend broke up with me.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

h20 is right around the corner though, its time to surround yourself with even better company:beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

You people will fall for anything.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

im full of fail tonight, I need sleep:facepalm:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Since ya'll missed it (or didn't think it was funny):


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Is that kid still alive??

I need to know before I admit to laughing hysterically. :laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


> I need to know before I admit to laughing hysterically. :laugh:


2001 - 2011. RIP.

Now you see why my stomach hurt and I had tears in my eyes.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

You're so funny.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I'll show you funny.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Oh... :sly:


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

dankvwgirl wanted me to post these. they are from the ATL gtg yesterday


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> Is that kid still alive??
> 
> I need to know before I admit to laughing hysterically. :laugh:


tis fake


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

"That sticker you gave me almost got me killed today. Call me back. I don't like being ignored."

Haha. I can call you whenever I get back home.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

whatevs.

gah. 5 days:wave:


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Coils are all the way down. Just needs to settle and should be going lower. Next time I'll save more money and not buy Raceland.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

looks great though, Ive always wanted to run that set of Toms C7's I just never had the money available to buy them when they popped up:banghead:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Go Eagles.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Girls don't like eagles.


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

PSU said:


> Go Eagles.


x2


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


> Girls don't like eagles.


I don't like you.



Steph__Undeadxx said:


> x2


:heart:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

I'm aware.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

You mad?


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

No.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Whatever.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

BPB.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Just smashed my finger between the wheel and rotor while simultaneously stripping half my finger of its skin. Cool. Hurts like a mofo now, so it should feel just super when I'm not in shock and it's no longer numb. :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

You and working on cars are two things that do not go together. 

Sort of like mayonnaise and peanut butter.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

At least I put a band-aid on and finished what I was doing. I pulled all the skin off and doused it in alcohol. Couldn't feel a thing. I don't think I'm gonna be a happy camper tomorrow.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Ouch.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I did some work earlier. 










I wish:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

And you still have all your fingers. :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


> And you still have all your fingers. :thumbup:


:wave:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Regaining feeling in my finger. Holy ****.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

but I do

high five!


----------



## Gstone (Oct 11, 2010)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> Coils are all the way down. Just needs to settle and should be going lower. Next time I'll save more money and not buy Raceland.


:sly: your wheels....i want them.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

3 days of classes left untill the weekend


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

2 days of 1 class until the 13hr roadtrip


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I've been trying to think of something witty to say. I got nothing.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

My entire right hand is pretty much non-functional today. Super excited to drive to the doctor all by myself. :thumbdown:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

redhotdobe said:


> My entire right hand is pretty much non-functional today. Super excited to drive to the doctor all by myself. :thumbdown:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> My entire right hand is pretty much non-functional today. Super excited to drive to the doctor all by myself. :thumbdown:


one is the lonliest number.


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> one is the lonliest number.


For real.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

:heart:


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> Just smashed my finger between the wheel and rotor while simultaneously stripping half my finger of its skin. Cool. Hurts like a mofo now, so it should feel just super when I'm not in shock and it's no longer numb. :thumbup:


why you are using your fingers to type on a keyboard?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i forgot, you fell asleep.....

im making that face that alex keeps posting. in the bathroom. right now. win.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

i dont believe it, text me a pic of your me gusta face:laugh:


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

PSU said:


> ^ Gimme your car. Please.
> 
> Wheels look good. Just need some center caps. Silver/brushed caps would look good and add contrast.



Check the top picture of the 3 and i have the center caps on, they were still drying until the show


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> i dont believe it, text me a pic of your me gusta face:laugh:


woops. forgot. sorry. 

only about 60hrs until we leave for h2o!!!! i want to spit out all kinds of vulgar genital related terms but im doing my best to hold back!!!


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## MichelleRoze (May 22, 2009)

Less talk. more Cars 

2002 TDI New Beetle 5spd










New Factory HIDS


----------



## h20melon (Jun 20, 2011)

anyone live in bergen/rockland county?


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

MichelleRoze said:


> Less talk. more Cars


I like the way you think.


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

I'm not a girl but I drive a chicks car


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

^ looks just like my mom's :laugh:


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

kitty said:


> ^ looks just like my mom's :laugh:


AHHAHA you're such an ass 

I'm never returning to this thread


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Laser04 said:


> I'm not a girl but I drive a chicks car


Get out of here!


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

PSU said:


> Get out of here!


creeping on ur turf breh wut u gunna do!!!!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

You aren't even a girl, bro!


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

PSU said:


> You aren't even a girl, bro!


Ik right!


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Um, wut? LOL.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

felt like being random, ive got nothing else to do and im sick of seeing people statuses on facebook about already being in OC/ packed and leaving tomorrow:banghead::facepalm:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Just updated my status and it mentioned H2O. LOL.

I'm dragging my feet. Don't feel like washing the car in the dark.

Going to back the Mustang out of the garage to wax the R32 since this rain isn't letting off.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

i know I hate you:laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:heart: :laugh:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

"All I Do Is Win"


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

cant wait to be cracking some ice cold beers open and meeting some of you:thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> cant wait to be cracking some ice cold beers open and meeting some of you:thumbup:


Now that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

PSU said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about.


and lots of them :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: just don't drive :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Soon as :beer::beer: becomes involved, the keys and the car are forgotten.


----------



## HECTICDENVER (Sep 15, 2011)

*SLIK*

YOU GUYS HAVE THE G5 GTI IN 2 DOOR


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

notoriouswithag said:


> felt like being random, ive got nothing else to do and im sick of seeing people statuses on facebook about already being in oc/ packed and leaving tomorrow:banghead::facepalm:


im packed and leaving today!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



NotoriousWithaG said:


> cant wait to be cracking some ice cold beers open and meeting some of you:thumbup:


you better be talking good beer or im drinking alone


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

son im talking the likes


and my car keys are staying on me but my car is probably gonna be parked at my place since my girl cant drive stick fully yet:thumbup:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

Laser04 said:


> and lots of them :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: just don't drive :thumbup:


Excellent advice - the PD is already pulling people over left and right. Not just VAG either. My rule is more than one :beer: = no driving


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Ugh. Makes me not even want to ride around.


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

PSU said:


> Ugh. Makes me not even want to ride around.


I hear ya.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Sammyscenepoints said:


> I hear ya.


Impostor! 

You aren't a girl!


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

PSU said:


> Impostor!
> 
> You aren't a girl!


Samanthascenepoints :wave:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I LOL'd.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

troof^.

this time tomorrow, yeeeeeeeeeee:laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Whoooooooo.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

they really need to bring back the chat feature so this thread could have a chance at actually being on topic.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

considering how much PSU post in here, he should really be a girl with a dub?

paula s. underwood?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I'm out. 

Sorry for "ruining" your thread.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

Still need to wash my car. Not really in the mood.


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

meechelle said:


> Excellent advice - the PD is already pulling people over left and right. Not just VAG either. My rule is more than one :beer: = no driving


:thumbup::thumbup:

Just looking out for ma peeps. Have fun everyone. 

To who ever....Take some good ic:'s!

Girls.... don't let any V-Dub scenesters take advantage of you :thumbup:


----------



## Droopy1943 (Feb 20, 2007)

Got a condo on 44th. Bunch of people staying, let me know if you want to come by and party. Be safe ladies :beer::beer:


----------



## 98GTI_VR6 (Jan 21, 2011)

*yea my g/f like my car but wishes it as auto cuz she cant drive stick*

girls in general who drive stick are sexy as hell!!!!!


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

98GTI_VR6 said:


> girls in general who drive stick are sexy as hell!!!!!


Agreed!


Such a turn on for me.


----------



## 98GTI_VR6 (Jan 21, 2011)

*...*

it could even be a pos jeep or something its just the fact that they drive stick but dont get me wrong a nice stick shift car is even sexier


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

EUROBORA8V said:


> Agreed!
> 
> 
> Such a turn on for me.


Yep.


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

It's gotten very quiet in here.. 

Where I'm at:

GTI - Just got back from H2oi where it got keyed all down the passenger side  which means that depending on what my ins co comes back with for an estimate I may have to take some of the $$ I planned on using for my motor build to paint my car

Cabby - Away already for the winter - I've got a huge pile of parts for it if I can get the time to go work on it out at my Mom's which is a good 45 miles away.

Audi - Getting ready to do a heater core since it's getting chilly and the bypass won't keep me warm during the NE winter :snowcool: And an awesome friend is giving me his low mile stock S4 suspension for it so it won't be super bouncy anymore.


What's everyone else got going on???


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

meechelle said:


> It's gotten very quiet in here..
> 
> Where I'm at:
> 
> ...



wow, someone keyed your car at H2Oi?? what a dick move!!

the rest of this post sounds full of awesome though. :thumbup:


----------



## MichelleRoze (May 22, 2009)

Wow the whole getting keyed thing sucks. Insurance will probably will cover it, minus the deduction. Still sucks though.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Some girls I know with Dubs

Props to any girl that wants to make a car more "hers"


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

Badboyr66 said:


>


whoa... someone call the body repair shop fast!


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

eatonrabbit. said:


> whoa... someone call the body repair shop fast!


I didnt even see that the first time! Wtf is going on there?


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

DubGirl13 said:


> I didnt even see that the first time! Wtf is going on there?


 Wow IDK maybe a hole in the space time continuum


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

Badboyr66 said:


> Wow IDK maybe a hole in the space time continuum


Yo dawg, I heard you like vortexes....


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

eatonrabbit. said:


> Yo dawg, I heard you like vortexes....


lulz:laugh:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

eatonrabbit. said:


> whoa... someone call the body repair shop fast!


My guess would be a misplaced license plate swirly thing :laugh:


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry your car got keyed. 

My plans : Hopefully buying an exhaust in 2 weeks. Gonna put on winter tires soon. After winter I plan on getting different coils and go lower. Possibly buy a roof rack but still iffy on that.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> Sorry your car got keyed.
> 
> My plans : Hopefully buying an exhaust in 2 weeks. Gonna put on winter tires soon. After winter I plan on getting different coils and go lower. Possibly buy a roof rack but still iffy on that.


are you on coilovers now or springs? saw your car cruising around throughout the weekend and I :heart: those C7's


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

meechelle said:


> My guess would be a misplaced license plate swirly thing :laugh:


good call! 

and again, sorry about your car. I can't believe someone would do that at H2O :thumbdown:


----------



## h20melon (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> are you on coilovers now or springs? saw your car cruising around throughout the weekend and I :heart: those C7's



Well, I'm lowered on racelands but not really happy with the ride height and quality. I was looking for something cheap and didn't wanna buy springs. After winter I'm gonna sell the racelands and buy something else. As for the C7's , thanks! Some days I like them and other days I'm looking for new wheels.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> Well, I'm lowered on racelands but not really happy with the ride height and quality. I was looking for something cheap and didn't wanna buy springs. After winter I'm gonna sell the racelands and buy something else. As for the C7's , thanks! Some days I like them and other days I'm looking for new wheels.


dont know what your budget for coils are but I'd look into FK streetlines, they can be had for under $550 shipped depending on where you order them from.

also wanted to say hope you ladies who made it to h20 had an enjoyable weekend, I wanted to wake up early enough to meet up with PSU and meet some of you at the ladies gtg(my friend mindy w/ the Grey New Beetle invited me) but I went to bed at 630 that morning:banghead:


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

98GTI_VR6 said:


> it could even be a pos jeep or something its just the fact that they drive stick but dont get me wrong a nice stick shift car is even sexier


funny you mention that. dankvwgirl went from a manual jeep to a manual harlequin :thumbup:


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> dont know what your budget for coils are but I'd look into FK streetlines, they can be had for under $550 shipped depending on where you order them from.
> 
> also wanted to say hope you ladies who made it to h20 had an enjoyable weekend, I wanted to wake up early enough to meet up with PSU and meet some of you at the ladies gtg(my friend mindy w/ the Grey New Beetle invited me) but I went to bed at 630 that morning:banghead:


tarah and caitlin went. i was barely able to wake up but thankfully jvon was pumped to check out all the girls with dubs and got me up. by got me up i mean got me excited....in many ways


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

dankvwguy said:


> tarah and caitlin went. i was barely able to wake up but thankfully jvon was pumped to check out all the girls with dubs and got me up. by got me up i mean got me excited....in many ways


and you didnt call me


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

PSU said:


> Welcome. :beer:


Ah HA :laugh: Came in to see if there is a pimp for this female thread, and found my answer


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> and you didnt call me


TJ's a butthead.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> and you didnt call me


i sorry


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

redhotdobe said:


> TJ's a butthead.


shut it, ginger


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

dankvwguy said:


> shut it, ginger


I'M BLONDE. And dying it more blonde so I can be Alice for Halloween.


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Halloween is coming up! Hmm... what to be.


----------



## dubwife8 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Update*

Got the tail lights in since the last time I posted now just need to get my head lights in... Wish I could afford to lift it before winter but we will see what happens. Paint in the spring. 








also wheels are sand blasted and at the shop for powder coating ... but I cant justify running those this winter so yay for steal wheels and snow tires


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Badboyr66 said:


>


 Memory red? Used to have a mk3 memory red gti.


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

h20melon said:


>


 looooove


----------



## h20melon (Jun 20, 2011)

wakeupbaylee said:


> looooove


 thankss :] it' not done yet; got a lot planned for it just need to save up some money:banghead:


----------



## sehr_schnell (May 20, 2011)

Hey guys I had to post a pic of my car in here.... I don't care, it looks strange now until I get some low but I'm so happy! 


Sent from my white iPhone 4 using my fingers, and I guess tapatalk


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

h20melon said:


> thankss :] it' not done yet; got a lot planned for it just need to save up some money:banghead:


 so much potential. I would love to build a cabby one day


----------



## h20melon (Jun 20, 2011)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> so much potential. I would love to build a cabby one day


 you should :] i really want a mk1; yummmyyyy


----------



## MimoNYC (Oct 4, 2011)

My GF wants a mini. I'm trying to convince her to go with a GTI


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

just sayin' hi to all the ladiez, havent visited the thread in a while..i sat and read through what ive missed and as always your cars look dope.. 

6ajettachick, i miss you :wave: 

after months of not having the GTI on the road, she's fixed and up and causing trouble on the road once again..thank god :beer: 


for any newcomers, look forward to vortexin' with you all. 

:heart:


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

MimoNYC said:


> My GF wants a mini. I'm trying to convince her to go with a GTI


 minis arent bad. it all depends on what type of GTI we are talking about. mk4 :thumbdown:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

dankvwguy said:


> minis arent bad. it all depends on what type of GTI we are talking about. mk4 :thumbdown:


 cause we all know how you feel about Mark 4's


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> cause we all know how you feel about Mark 4's


 He loves them. A lot.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

HEY!!! Are any other girls going to be at Wekfest Dallas next weekend??


----------



## h20melon (Jun 20, 2011)

show and go anyone???


----------



## h20melon (Jun 20, 2011)

MimoNYC said:


> My GF wants a mini. I'm trying to convince her to go with a GTI


 their nice; but i say gti :] tell her to get the 2012 gti or the r20


----------



## MimoNYC (Oct 4, 2011)

dankvwguy said:


> minis arent bad. it all depends on what type of GTI we are talking about. mk4 :thumbdown:


 No, trying to get her into an mk6


----------



## MimoNYC (Oct 4, 2011)

h20melon said:


> their nice; but i say gti :] tell her to get the 2012 gti or the r20


 of course... i work for vw


----------



## h20melon (Jun 20, 2011)

MimoNYC said:


> of course... i work for vw


 lucky you !


----------



## mdlahh (Dec 16, 2008)

*My Babies!*

my babies!!! 

daily driver:


----------



## .:la.la:. (Aug 19, 2010)

jhouse81 said:


> 1. there are plenty of ladies into volkswagens.
> 2. don't call them "dubs"
> 3. please don't refer to your car as "him" unless you are 16.
> 4. here is my piece -
> ...


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> cause we all know how you feel about Mark 4's


i love them 


redhotdobe said:


> He loves them. A lot.


of course 



MimoNYC said:


> No, trying to get her into an mk6


thank god.


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Washed the car today.


----------



## MissWint (Sep 28, 2011)

mdlahh said:


>


This is sweet!



sehr_schnell said:


>


I'd kill for a wagon with hot pink Roti's.


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Where is every body?!


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> Where is every body?!


At work


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> Where is every body?!


all the ladies sold their cars and bought scions :thumbup:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

I know where dankvwgirl is


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

back with a vengence...


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

Morning Ladies...and Gents! 

Anybody have any thoughts on the new R coming out? I'm giving it some serious consideration...


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

RedLineNikiR said:


> Morning Ladies...and Gents!
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts on the new R coming out? I'm giving it some serious consideration...


turbocharged 2-liter 4-cylinder engine producing 256 horsepower and 243 pound-feet of torque

f**k yes :thumbup:


----------



## jaymeb34n (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a 95 Cabby. she still needs some work, but i absolutely love it


----------



## eyeluvflixs (May 8, 2010)

jaymeb34n said:


> I have a 95 Cabby. she still needs some work, but i absolutely love it


Welcome! Got anymore pics?


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

cabby's have so much potential


----------



## h20melon (Jun 20, 2011)

RedLineNikiR said:


> Morning Ladies...and Gents!
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts on the new R coming out? I'm giving it some serious consideration...


boyfriend ordered his; march here we come! white 2 dr


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

h20melon said:


> boyfriend ordered his; march here we come! white 2 dr



We're looking at the white 2 door as well! So hott! :heart: (or 4-door red...hmmm...)


----------



## jaymeb34n (Oct 5, 2011)

eyeluvflixs said:


> Welcome! Got anymore pics?


Thanks. Yes I do. I'll post them when I get home. The thing was a wreck when I first got it. The previous owner duct taped the entire top, and the inside was complete mildew. We're finally getting it all finished up.


----------



## jaymeb34n (Oct 5, 2011)

eyeluvflixs said:


> Welcome! Got anymore pics?


duct taped top, and no carpet.

















and now.

















we just put a jetta front on. going to paint soon.


----------



## h20melon (Jun 20, 2011)

if you need a good top;; "tops online" i ordered mine, looks amazing and i love it i just got it put on my cabrio 2 weeks ago.. if you live around rockland county my family friend can put it on for 400 bucks.. he had it done in 6 hours, hes been doing it for 25 years.


----------



## jaymeb34n (Oct 5, 2011)

thats awesome. i live in baltimore but wouldn't mind doing a drive for good work. i'll keep it in mind. thank you!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> I know where dankvwgirl is


cuddled up with this lucky guy :wave:


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

*hey ladies!*


Found this perfect sign


----------



## clumsy me (Jul 1, 2011)

gf just bought a mk4 golf. which means i have some use for the stuff laying around the garage.

heres mine


----------



## waterwagen1 (Aug 20, 2010)

*agreed*

that she is


----------



## emilybrooke (Nov 1, 2011)

typical 'girl vw,' i know. 
looking for my next to be an 08+ gti. same color, of course.


----------



## barsoon11GTI (Jul 19, 2011)

:thumbup:


clumsy me said:


> gf just bought a mk4 golf. which means i have some use for the stuff laying around the garage.
> 
> heres mine


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

wakeupbaylee said:


> Found this perfect sign


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

:wave: hey girls, I thought I'd pop in and say hurro before I leave the office today lol been a while.  


Asshlleeyyy (6ajetta)..hope you see this cuz I need opinions and your opinion counts..either way Ill visit back tomorrow when Im back at my desk with downtime.


:heart:


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

The thread isn't getting much action.. Just like dankvwguy 

As for my car... Winter probably won't be kind.


----------



## kstreeetz908 (Mar 3, 2011)

new jetta... 2000 vw jetta on air ride, BBS RS', 1.8t, stick.


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

dankvwgirl said:


> The thread isn't getting much action.. Just like dankvwguy
> 
> As for my car... Winter probably won't be kind.


I'll have some new stuff to talk about after we get setup in our new garage 

I'm pretty excited about it, we rented a 25x35 bay with heat, electricity and a bathroom about 10 minutes from my house. Now we'll have a warm, dry place to work on all our projects this winter :heart:


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

kstreeetz908 said:


> new jetta... 2000 vw jetta on air ride, BBS RS', 1.8t, stick.



damn.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> damn.



x2. Nicely done. :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkvdub (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey girls 03 vr6 jetta gli..


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

meechelle said:


> I'll have some new stuff to talk about after we get setup in our new garage
> 
> I'm pretty excited about it, we rented a 25x35 bay with heat, electricity and a bathroom about 10 minutes from my house. Now we'll have a warm, dry place to work on all our projects this winter :heart:


I am jealous of that! Maybe one day we will have some extravagant shop setup, but not anytime soon. Whatever gets done happens in the driveway mostly.


----------



## jerseygli (Mar 17, 2011)

Need an opinion - I am looking at new rotors that can come with a colored hub. My car is plat gray and I am leaning toward red hubs, but is that just too silly? Need some female intuition here!


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

dankvwgirl said:


> I am jealous of that! Maybe one day we will have some extravagant shop setup, but not anytime soon. Whatever gets done happens in the driveway mostly.


That's been us for too many years and in New England doing work in the driveway makes for a really short project season


----------



## flypaper89 (Nov 10, 2009)

Girls with Dubs = VAG


----------



## LowclassKc (Mar 7, 2010)

Got rid of the 98 Jetta and got this... 
82 Caddy!


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ pretty sweet!


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

LowclassKc said:


> Got rid of the 98 Jetta and got this...
> 82 Caddy!


upgrade! :beer:


----------



## LowclassKc (Mar 7, 2010)

i3rent said:


> upgrade! :beer:



My mother thinks im crazy...then again they all do.. went from an 03 to 98 and now an 82..


----------



## JERSEY_WABBIT (Oct 14, 2011)

LowclassKc said:


> Got rid of the 98 Jetta and got this...
> 82 Caddy!




:thumbup:


----------



## mr mikeeee (Jul 2, 2009)

I just sold the car last night.


----------



## dankvwgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

meechelle said:


> That's been us for too many years and in New England doing work in the driveway makes for a really short project season


We live right between the ghetto and a classy neighborhood, so being a girl its really uncomfortable to be outside alone with my car because all these dudes across the street keep staring at me. We also live on a dead end street that probably gets more traffic than any other dead end street should. :screwy: I'm just glad that I don't have to deal with the fierceness of New England winter.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Totally forgot this thread!

da MkIII - German car in Germany



















Snuggling up with the not a big Ford truck.


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

mdlahh said:


> my babies!!!
> 
> daily driver:


There's only one reason I'd keep my eyes off my Vdub.. By the way cool shoes Oh and nice ride :laugh:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

LowclassKc said:


> My mother thinks im crazy...then again they all do.. went from an 03 to 98 and now an 82..


I understand. a lot of non car people don't understand why I traded my 02 Jetta for a 92 corrado. 

because its AWESOME, that's why!


----------



## Dmoneythegreat (Jan 13, 2010)

Mk3_Addicted said:


> There's only one reason I'd keep my eyes off my Vdub.. By the way cool shoes Oh and nice ride :laugh:


I don't see no ride :laugh:


----------



## EgoKILLER (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey ladies, :wave: i'm new to this thread and I think it's awesome. I've got a boosted mk4 r32 I've been working on lately. I have to say, you girls have some sick ass rides! :thumbup:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

I love to see the car's that we dont get in the states! I'm assuming it's a golf wagen, bc of the headlights. What is it?:thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Derp.

Michelle, 

Your sticker is still sitting in the hatch of the VW. :facepalm:


----------



## forumgirl22 (Dec 16, 2011)

*helll yeah!*

Here is my baby. 2009 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition. (By the way, the BBS's are photoshopped on...but someday hopefully


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

PSU said:


> Derp.
> 
> Michelle,
> 
> Your sticker is still sitting in the hatch of the VW. :facepalm:


me, or different Michelle?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

dangerkart said:


> me, or different Michelle?


Different.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

PSU said:


> Different.


yeah, I was confused.


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

dangerkart said:


> yeah, I was confused.


I'm confused 24 hours a day


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

dangerkart said:


> yeah, I was confused.


Carry on.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Henryfong said:


> At my very first sight, to this car,I found this var very resembling to that of japan made car named as "Cultus" so i did not care for this any more, But now i felt that it is unique. nice.
> Window Tinting Garland


What?


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

Henryfong said:


> At my very first sight, to this car,I found this var very resembling to that of japan made car named as "Cultus" so i did not care for this any more, But now i felt that it is unique. nice.
> Window Tinting Garland


You suppose to smoke that s** not eating it..:laugh:


----------



## das-yeti (Apr 20, 2003)

Throwing up pics of EgoKiller's R32T for her.


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

That looks hot..
and yeah the decals are nice. :thumbup:


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

beautiful car :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

das-yeti said:


> Throwing up pics of EgoKiller's R32T for her.


I have a lot of respect for that girl.

You should post the pictures of her doing the body work on it.


----------



## das-yeti (Apr 20, 2003)

I will do one better...here's her build thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5478691-just-a-taste.....


----------



## r32grrl (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Everyone! I just found this thread by looking through PSU's posts :laugh: I'm not a stalker was just looking for something! Anyway, I've loved VWs since I was little, I've had a '69 bug, mkiv gti, '87 cabby and now I have a mkv .:R32 as well as a Touareg. Nice to see the ladies representin! Here's a few pics of my .:R, I've whored these same pics out all over the mkv .:R forum (I seriously need some new pics) so sorry if you've seen them before! Also check out my .:R32 Girls FB page, link is my sig!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

das-yeti said:


> .


Pure awesome, I don't care who owns the car.. girl or guy that is M-I-N-T :thumbup:


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

das-yeti said:


> Throwing up pics of EgoKiller's R32T for her.


I saw that Car at FIxxFest8...Very nice...I took some pics :


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

I got my own  :heart:


----------



## EgoKILLER (Oct 26, 2011)

I appreciate all the props. I can't upload pics from my phone, thanks Yeti! And once again, you ladies have some sick ass rides.


----------



## jerseygli (Mar 17, 2011)

I like your wheels. A lot a lot. 


r32grrl said:


>


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

das-yeti said:


> I will do one better...here's her build thread.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5478691-just-a-taste.....


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## das-yeti (Apr 20, 2003)

Next up for her is shaving the bay for Sowo..after that a little wider arches will be in order...but I know for now she's just enjoying driving it.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

das-yeti said:


> Next up for her is shaving the bay for Sowo..after that a little wider arches will be in order...but I know for now she's just enjoying driving it.


--> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5525396


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

das-yeti said:


>


Love your car! Looks good and great work!


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

^^yumm, car looks good. 

:wave: hurro ..whoring a pic from a couple days ago. Havent visited in a little while :heart:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Merry Christmas girls.


----------



## EgoKILLER (Oct 26, 2011)

wakeupbaylee said:


> Love your car! Looks good and great work!


Thanks, and I love the Harlequin! Btw, badass pic under the sign.


----------



## EgoKILLER (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh yeah, and Merry Christmas ladies!


----------



## Pinkvdub (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks boys!! 


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Merry christmas ladies!


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

Happy holidays ladies and lads.


----------



## tylerama-uk (Nov 17, 2004)

JessRabbid said:


> as for the names and such, dub is fine with me lol, and as for calling it him, i was raised that all cars are girls, mine is Scarlet ;]


Innit. My mates mk4 1.6 is called Doris.


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

Driving my CC


Sent from my Lala's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

Yes, my gf has had 5 of them, more than me (only 3 for me). She has had a Red Golf III, Black Jetta III, Blue Rabbit V, Siliver EOS V and now a White Jetta VI. :thumbup:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

Ilala819 said:


> Driving my CC
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lala's iPhone using Tapatalk


georgous CC youve got there:thumbup:


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> georgous CC youve got there:thumbup:


thanks, u cant really see the car, just the inside. I do love my car though


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> georgous C's youve got there:thumbup:


What he meant


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

Ilala819 said:


> thanks, u cant really see the car, just the inside. I do love my car though


I'd like to see what's inside,I bet is awesome..


----------



## CORYVR32 (Oct 25, 2008)

ReganSmash said:


> I am a lady with a veedub as well. I have a 90 Corrado g60( minus the g60). I love my car however it has caused me many issues since its purchase. Im taking it one day at a time with the car and trying my best to just not let it fall apart..
> 
> My previous car was a 240sx and i absolutely loved that car as well..I've always been into cars since I was very young. I helped my dad with my first oil change at the age of 5 and my first sentence I ever said was car related. There are many girls in the car world but its difficult to find a girl who truly cares about cars and not just about the attention she gets when shes driving one.
> 
> this is the car...not much but its my baby


:heart: More girls should start to change engine oil at 5. The world would be a better place.


----------



## TheTasker (Nov 26, 2011)

*Girls> Driving a VW raises your Hot points by at least 15%, 25% if it is a bad ass, slammed one! Kudos.*

:wave:


----------



## krasi1 (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Happy New Year. :beer:


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Happy New Years!! What's everyone's resolutions?


----------



## HerTDI (Jun 9, 2004)

MissHood said:


> I love to see the car's that we dont get in the states! I'm assuming it's a golf wagen, bc of the headlights. What is it?:thumbup:


 It's called a MK3 Golf Kombi. IIRC it is a GT TDI, but I'll have to let Katherine comment on that. :wave: Wenn Sie diesen Katherine lesen, hoffe ich, dass Sie und Ihre Familie ein fröhliches weihnachten und glückliches Neujahr gehabt hat!


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

First picture of my front end !


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> Happy New Years!! What's everyone's resolutions?


Not spend as much money, and save for a new camera  and yours?


----------



## jerseygli (Mar 17, 2011)

wakeupbaylee said:


> First picture of my front end !


:thumbup: nice


----------



## Seventeen (Sep 30, 2009)

Girlfriends Daily


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

HerTDI said:


> It's called a MK3 Golf Kombi. IIRC it is a GT TDI, but I'll have to let Katherine comment on that. :wave: Wenn Sie diesen Katherine lesen, hoffe ich, dass Sie und Ihre Familie ein fröhliches weihnachten und glückliches Neujahr gehabt hat!


Moin! Dir auch! :wave:

Yup, it's a Golf Kombi GT TDI Special. AFNii 110hp TDI engine, sport seats with confetti upholstery (party seats), 311000kms, Weitec 60/40 static drop, blah blah blah. I love it!! It's fun to drive, gets stupid mileage, and I've wanted one since 1995. Finally got to live my Golf Kombi dream. If things go well, it will get P2 dual buckets with E36 projectors high and low sometime this spring. I'm also thinking of pulling the 40 springs out and replacing them with 60s (rear), but not sure yet. In the summer, she wears the stock 15" BBS wheels, and I have a set of lippy Rial basketweaves to go on when I get the BMW headlamps fitted. I love my car!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Seventeen said:


> Girlfriends Daily


Cool wheel color choice. :beer:


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

Jess & I took pictures with my car yesterday, lovin' my new front end and not having all the body damage anymore


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

.:la.la:. said:


> jhouse81 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. there are plenty of ladies into volkswagens.
> ...


----------



## BlueAngel (Feb 3, 2008)

:wave: Hi! My name is Kim and I have been a vee dub addict for 5 1/2 yrs now


----------



## sharonb2010 (Jun 10, 2008)

here is my 05 GLi after the pink stripe. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6284441723/

I like it, and I'm very excited about it. Hells Bells Kustoms did a great job, and I'm so stoked for show season this year.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

wakeupbaylee said:


> Jess & I took pictures with my car yesterday, lovin' my new front end and not having all the body damage anymore


Are you sitting on your car with what I'm assuming is fresh paint??   Your crazy. I couldnt possibly risk scratching the paint on my car like that


----------



## 19Chino87 (Nov 16, 2011)

im no girl but i love my 96 jetta mk3.its a five speed.ive been workin on it since i got it.replaced my vehicle speed sensor by my self,oil change by my self.planin to install a air intake soon .i love my vdub


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

19Chino87 said:


> im no girl


and that's where I stopped reading. there are threads for you elsewhere :thumbup:


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

19Chino87 said:


> im no girl but i love my 96 jetta mk3.its a five speed.ive been workin on it since i got it.replaced my vehicle speed sensor by my self,oil change by my self.planin to install a air intake soon .i love my vdub


Cool story bro.


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

wakeupbaylee said:


> First picture of my front end !




I want your car.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

The future wife's car... She's so adorable helpin with the heater core  def not afraid to get her hands dirty:heart: tryin to get her to make a user name lol


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

.


----------



## VdubbPeach (Mar 25, 2008)

EgoKILLER said:


> I appreciate all the props. I can't upload pics from my phone, thanks Yeti! And once again, you ladies have some sick ass rides.


Very impressive :beer:


----------



## dubbchik (Jan 31, 2008)

Got some snow!!!


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> I want your car.


 You should get a harlequin, they are so fun


----------



## MissWint (Sep 28, 2011)

wakeupbaylee said:


> First picture of my front end !


 
I'm a firm believer in jetta front ends staying on jettas, but I'll always admit when something looks good. And this looks good! haha :heart:


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> I want your car.


 You should have kept the memory red. I loved that car!


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Marissa has it now and I can't wait to see what's in store for it.


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> Marissa has it now and I can't wait to see what's in store for it.


 I know she has it. I see it sitting out there a lot...


----------



## skwaL (Oct 3, 2009)

My girlfriend had a golf .... then bought a mazda.... then we broke up


----------



## skwaL (Oct 3, 2009)

wakeupbaylee said:


> First picture of my front end !




Thats quite a few colors on a single piece of rolling dub 

Interesting lol ....


----------



## Pinkvdub (Sep 10, 2011)

We girls that own dubs rock... Boys don't be jealous if are **** looks nicer.. Lmao ..🍺


----------



## skwaL (Oct 3, 2009)

Im not jealous even though mine looks nowhere near as close as good as all of these lol


----------



## Pinkvdub (Sep 10, 2011)

I was jk .. Each to there own dub!!


----------



## skwaL (Oct 3, 2009)

I know


----------



## clumsy me (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## skwaL (Oct 3, 2009)

Sweet tits :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Sweet wheels


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

skwaL said:


> Thats quite a few colors on a single piece of rolling dub
> 
> Interesting lol ....


Sarcasm or have you never seen a harlequin Mk3 Golf before?


----------



## skwaL (Oct 3, 2009)

Juice Box said:


> Sarcasm or have you never seen a harlequin Mk3 Golf before?


:facepalm: I have never seen one. They aren't exactly popular in Toronto, but there might have been a little bit of sarcasm lol


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

They aren't too popular in the Philly burbs either.  I think less than 300 were made and I have only seen them at shows.


----------



## MichelleRoze (May 22, 2009)

This was a few months back. 










Swapping in the HIDs was a fun project. I enjoyed taking the bumper off...NOT









Show season is coming soon. I'll have my 18's back on...can't wait!

Most recently tho, went to a gtg and got the cat gutted










and tuned










that's all for now


----------



## skwaL (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks like a steady progress....


----------



## WvS4 (Apr 22, 2011)

S4 daily and Mk3.5 VRT project


----------



## CandyCane5431 (Feb 19, 2012)

Zmacs said:


> Digging the Cabriolet, jhouse. Seriously digging it.
> 
> Girls that are into cars are great, girls that are into Volkswagens are better. A really good friend of mine drives an 02 1.8t Jetta and has done intake, exhaust, coils, headliner, and lights herself. It's a cool scene to be in, welcome to the vortexes.


lol nice


----------



## CandyCane5431 (Feb 19, 2012)

i just bought a 00 jetta 2.0 n i love it lots of plans for it. its kinda weird tho cuz i've been a honda girl for as long as i could remember then dated a guy with a golf n drove it alot n then had to buy a vw all my honda friends have dumped me but its ok when i drive by them broke down on the side the road i just beep n wave


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

*Quin!*






Photos of Quin taken by Christian LaVeyra
http://www.flickr.com/photos/christianlaveyra/


----------



## mdlahh (Dec 16, 2008)

Mk3_Addicted said:


> There's only one reason I'd keep my eyes off my Vdub.. By the way cool shoes Oh and nice ride :laugh:


thanks girlie


----------



## candywhitefingers (Mar 16, 2010)

KristynLaura said:


> Nice, nice. Thanks. Im goina have to keep that in mind.


Definitely go with the springs. Had them for a while and it's a nice drop wit a decent ride for just springs


----------



## mdlahh (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## mdlahh (Dec 16, 2008)

wakeupbaylee said:


> jess & i took pictures with my car yesterday, lovin' my new front end and not having all the body damage anymore


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank youuuu


----------



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)

Moving to Arizona in July and I hope to god I can meet a girl there that likes my mk2 vr6 and dub around with me. 😉 I mean it's only a dream ill never give up on.


----------



## Jesss (May 26, 2011)

I'm a girl. Love my mk2 golf


----------



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)

Jesss said:


> I'm a girl. Love my mk2 golf


----------



## RobbS (Jul 13, 2011)

It's sad when my wife's car is faster than mine! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using black magic.


----------



## jaymeb34n (Oct 5, 2011)

Then :


And now:



Just waiting for paint.


----------



## ja17m35 (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## mdlahh (Dec 16, 2008)

Hater GTI said:


> Moving to Arizona in July and I hope to god I can meet a girl there that likes my mk2 vr6 and dub around with me. &#55357;&#56841; I mean it's only a dream ill never give up on.


where u moving to?


----------



## Jesss (May 26, 2011)

Hater GTI said:


> More of this is needed in the world.


Absolutely.


----------



## ja17m35 (Oct 2, 2010)

I think ill move to the USA because in England we get none of this (Girl Dubz). Even if their is a girl driving a dub shes not as appealing as the ones ive seen above lol 

Jamesy :thumbup:


----------



## JTsquared (May 14, 2002)

*My wife's many VW's over the years*

Well I have been lucky enough to marry a hardcore VW girl who in the last 12 years has had many and one was a VWVortex Autobiography feature car in 2004 

Here they are 

1997 GTI VR6 Driver's Edition
Owned in 2000
This was her senior pic! (How many VW girls have that?)
















1998 GTI VR6
Owned 2001-2003 
















1996 Jetta GL winter beater
Owned 2002-2003








2003 20AE GTI
Owned 2003-2006 
Vortex Autobiography feature car in 2004
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/article_824.shtml
The 20th was shaved and slammed after this but she doesn't have pics
















2004 A4 Ultrasport APR stage 1+ 
Owned 2006-2011 
















2008 Touareg with 20" RS4 wheels
Owned 2011 - current








For this little guy








Life with a VW girl is AWESOME!!!!!:heart:


----------



## danielstdi (Apr 17, 2010)

^Love the Treg!


----------



## Jesss (May 26, 2011)

JTsquared said:


> Well I have been lucky enough to marry a hardcore VW girl who in the last 12 years has had many and one was a VWVortex Autobiography feature car in 2004
> 
> Here they are
> 
> ...


So jealous! Can I marry her? 
My boyfriend is a Honda guy


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

Girls = 

Girls + VW =:heart::heart:

Girls + VW + engine mods/stance = :thumbup:  :heart: :heart:


----------



## Manoly (May 13, 2011)

DUBSfightinRUST said:


> Girls =
> 
> Girls + VW =:heart::heart:
> 
> Girls + VW + engine mods/stance = :thumbup:  :heart: :heart:


:laugh: Right On!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MrCypherr (Jul 26, 2011)

omg i love girls with dubs


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

Just checking in


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning.


----------



## Jesss (May 26, 2011)

Good afternoon!


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

So what's everyone been doing over the winter?


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> So what's everyone been doing over the winter?


 Full motor build with bt upgrade on the mk5 gti. Block and head are at the machine shop now


----------



## Calvlel Toez 69 (Mar 19, 2012)

KristynLaura said:


> I'm a girl and I am obsessed with these cars.


 Cars...? :sly: You mean kitchens? 








Mk4s don't have these inside :screwy:


----------



## Calvlel Toez 69 (Mar 19, 2012)

Lawljk you girls are all cute... carry on:thumbup:


----------



## sharonb2010 (Jun 10, 2008)

wakeupbaylee said:


> Photos of Quin taken by Christian LaVeyra
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/christianlaveyra/


 The harlequin's have grown on me! I admire them every time I get the opportunity to see one in person.


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> So what's everyone been doing over the winter?


 Fixing everything that decided to take a s*** on me instead of the mods I had planned for winter


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been a busy bee. I spent some time giving my GLi a thorough detail. I've got a sale pending on it to a fellow tex member. My Golf R has arrived at the dealership but I'm in Miami for Ultra Music Festival. Damn dealer, just last week, said it wouldn't be here until end of month. :banghead:


----------



## KatieLuvsFstRabbits (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi! Love the ladies VW sites! Currently waiting for delivery of my Candy White Loaded 4 door Golf R. I'm also scoping out some Smoked Rear LED lights and 18" Rotary Forged TSW Nurburgring wheels. Definitely doing an APR Stage 1+ with HPFP and Carbonio cold air intake too. If I wasn't in Cali right now I would have gone with a Stage 2+, but alas, California frowns upon turboback exhausts and 3 inch down pipes.  Other than that, just super psyched to get my R!


----------



## hers (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Ladies! :wave: 

I promise to post up pics as soon as my car's worthy, otherwise- it's just boring.. 

09 Jetta + springs + Audi wheels = meh.


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Even though it doesn't feel like winter outside, i'm still in winter mode. :laugh: It's so weird that we barely had any snow here in Pennsylvania. Don't get me wrong, I'm loving this 70 degree weather lately but I'm pretty sure we are gonna have a random blizzard in April. 

Plans before summer include: 
- r32 front bumper 
- new wheels 
- roofrack? 
- new coils


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

meechelle said:


> Full motor build with bt upgrade on the mk5 gti. Block and head are at the machine shop now


 And here are a couple photos: 

Forgot to mention full matte black vinyl wrap - can't even tell from this angle that there's no motor in it  

 

After the first round of scrubbing the bay with degreaser, not sure how I managed to change the setting of just this shot to B&W on my phone..


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Looks good Michelle. So good.


----------



## 94VWGolfer (Mar 14, 2012)

i am crazy for my dub...no other car i would every want...my 1st car!!! VW 2.0 golf mk4


----------



## mdlahh (Dec 16, 2008)

my VW album on fb  

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150402519765250.407196.685105249&type=3&l=10b6b338c7


----------



## Wolfsburg_Haleyyy (Dec 8, 2010)

ya dig?


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

meechelle said:


> And here are a couple photos:
> 
> Forgot to mention full matte black vinyl wrap - can't even tell from this angle that there's no motor in it
> 
> ...



that looks so good, cant wait to see the rest of the updates. I dont know if youve mentioned it before but what kit are you upgrading too?:thumbup:


----------



## JTsquared (May 14, 2002)

Wolfsburg_Haleyyy said:


> ya dig?


now THAT'S hardcore!!


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> that looks so good, cant wait to see the rest of the updates. I dont know if youve mentioned it before but what kit are you upgrading too?:thumbup:


ATP GT3071r kit with a full internals build. It's morphed from just bolting on the kit and cleaing the valves to.. (some of the stuff I've had, been Revo stage 2+ for a couple years now)

Garrett GT3071R
Tial 44mm wastegate
4 angle valve job
Ferrea intake & exhaust valves
Ferrea lifter shim kit
Wossner pistons 83.50mm, 9.2:1CR, 92.8mm stroke
Scat H beam rods, 144mm 20mm pin
Integrated Engineering valve guides
Integrated Engineering timing pulley pin kit
ARP crank bolt
ARP head studs
ARP main studs
Calico coated race rod bearings
Calico coated race main bearings
Forge dual piston dump valve
ATP intake
APR HPFP 
RS4 injectors
RS4 fuel return valve
APR upgraded in tank fuel pump
BFI stage 2 motor mounts
Eurojet valve cover
Eurojet catch can
Eurojet FMIC
ATP DP
GHL catback
Snow stage 2 water/meth kit
Battery relocate
42 Draft Designs Shifter Bushings
Forge shortshifter, front to back & side to side
A3 noise pipe delete mod
Wavetrac LSD
Southbend stage 3 endurance clutch
New oem lifters
NewSouth oil pressure gauge
AEM AFR gauge
AEM water/meth failsafe kit w gauge
United Motorsport custom tune


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

meechelle said:


> Forgot to mention full matte black vinyl wrap - can't even tell from this angle that there's no motor in it


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mdlahh (Dec 16, 2008)

Wolfsburg_Haleyyy said:


> ya dig?


I do! I like it! I just got mine sunday too


----------



## hedturnr (Apr 1, 2012)

Finally some girls! I am typically the only one around here (with my own car that is not my boyfriends at least.) Been working on my 2000 jetta vr6. Lmk what you think. Gli candy cane tail lights are on the way, and I am on the hunt for a gli front lip. 


hedturnrback by OEM Squared, on Flickr


hedturnr - Copy by OEM Squared, on Flickr


Emily1 by OEM Squared, on Flickr


Emily by OEM Squared, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsburg_Haleyyy (Dec 8, 2010)

mdlahh said:


> I do! I like it! I just got mine sunday too


I realllyyy like that one!! It's so cute!! congrats


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

By Christian LaVeyra!


----------



## HeonGTI23 (Apr 3, 2012)

where in new england im in middle NH!!!


----------



## Wolfsburg_Haleyyy (Dec 8, 2010)

wakeupbaylee said:


> By Christian LaVeyra!


Stunning!!


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

Wolfsburg_Haleyyy said:


> Stunning!!


 Thank youuu


----------



## Jumanji (Apr 3, 2012)

There are a lot of awesome cars here. I can't wait to eventually be able to share one. For now I'm stuck in a mini-van  I want a fun car again.


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

Jumanji said:


> There are a lot of awesome cars here. I can't wait to eventually be able to share one. For now I'm stuck in a mini-van  I want a fun car again.


 Oh man. I feel for you.


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Test fit.


----------



## JERSEY_WABBIT (Oct 14, 2011)

meechelle said:


> And here are a couple photos:
> 
> Forgot to mention full matte black vinyl wrap - can't even tell from this angle that there's no motor in it
> 
> ...


 
Wow that is a vinyl wrap . It looks go good I thought it was paint:thumbup:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

JERSEY_WABBIT said:


> Wow that is a vinyl wrap . It looks go good I thought it was paint:thumbup:


 My friend Seth did an amazing job with the wrap


----------



## Sonic303 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm trying to get my girl to understand the art of markIIIs but she likes the markIV R32. Until she appreciates a car I will buy her one


----------



## h20melon (Jun 20, 2011)

Sonic303 said:


> I'm trying to get my girl to understand the art of markIIIs but she likes the markIV R32. Until she appreciates a car I will buy her one


 Make her buy her own, she'll appreciate it then.


----------



## Sonic303 (Nov 13, 2009)

h20melon said:


> Make her buy her own, she'll appreciate it then.


 I'm not too worried about her treating it like crap as she's scared of speed and comes to me whenever she hears weird sounds with her suv :thumbup: but we know VWs need more attention than anything lol so I want here to start learning about them, catch my drift?


----------



## h20melon (Jun 20, 2011)

Sonic303 said:


> I'm not too worried about her treating it like crap as she's scared of speed and comes to me whenever she hears weird sounds with her suv :thumbup: but we know VWs need more attention than anything lol so I want here to start learning about them, catch my drift?


 Yeah I do, but if she puts her own money into it she has a reason not to just give up on it and let you do all of the work. Lol not saying she will or anything.. Just my way of saying don't just hand her things.. Have her work for it.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> Test fit.


put your shoe's back on! lol


good morning fellow ladies, anyone eles feelin hungover?:wave: today, im either going to the bmk track or working on the vw. :thumbup:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

hey steph, do u have a close up picture of the center caps of ur wheels? i'm getting old and i cant see them :heart:


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

MissHood said:


> hey steph, do u have a close up picture of the center caps of ur wheels? i'm getting old and i cant see them :heart:


Sent you a text.


----------



## JennaMkV (Dec 17, 2011)

Crazy to see so many girls into dubs like myself. ^^ thats my baby!
:thumbup:


----------



## GettaGirl150 (Oct 2, 2008)

nice rabbit. Love the wheels


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

Hey girls! I've posted in here before, with this....










I now drive, This....








Debadged








and tint









Just picked it up last Saturday :wave:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

How about posting pics of you guys.. For science ov coarse....


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vento86 said:


> How about posting pics of you guys.. For science ov coarse....


 :thumbdown:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> :thumbdown:


:wave:


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

MissShortyJ said:


> Hey girls! I've posted in here before, with this....


Wow!! Did you sell it or get into an accident? Looked like a beautiful car!!


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Put on the new shoes today. Rubbing pretty good.


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

Steph__Undeadxx said:


> Wow!! Did you sell it or get into an accident? Looked like a beautiful car!!



Thank you! I sold it. Definately my favorite car...Until now  

Yours looks awesome too btw!! love those wheels.


----------



## VW Jenno (Jan 19, 2011)

hey ladies! names Jenn and i love my dub's.

i just traded in my mk4 golf 2.0 for a 2012 gti and i also have a mk2 golf that i will never get rid of, the cars left me on the side of the road a few times but its still my baby!


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

First time posting here... but hello! 
Names Molly  

Currently driving an 02 Turbo S Beetle... and I absolutely love her. Had a 97 Jetta GT in the past, and the boyfriends currently driving a MKVI GTI soon to be golf R. 

Always looking for inspiration and ideas as far as my car goes... but I'm longing for a GLI. 

Butttt thats it! So Hello and nice to meet ya


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

arainaxo said:


> First time posting here... but hello!
> Names Molly
> 
> Currently driving an 02 Turbo S Beetle... and I absolutely love her. Had a 97 Jetta GT in the past, and the boyfriends currently driving a MKVI GTI soon to be golf R.
> ...


 i've heard alot of complaints about the r20...so idk. make sure he does his research. 

the new GLIs are super nice, i recommend it, however it has also recieved alot of complaints in the forums on here. i guess the only mk6 thats working right now is the golf/gti/tdi...the jettas are getting bad reviews. i test drove one when i test drove my mk6 gti...it drove amazingly. but i liked the GTI better.


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

M3CPO said:


> Wait, Dudes drive Dubs? lol I always thought this was a chick only brand! Like VW was a symbol for Vagina or something? I mean Beetle/thread!!


 They do. Well , dudes who don't feel the need to drive a "brodozer", or something else thats obnoxious , loud, large and clumsy. 

Otherwise , a dude who is secure in thier manhood. :laugh: 

+++ and awesome ladies that know what driving a great car is like! +++


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

DUBSfightinRUST said:


> They do. Well , dudes who don't feel the need to drive a "brodozer", or something else thats obnoxious , loud, large and clumsy.
> 
> Otherwise , a dude who is secure in thier manhood. :laugh:
> 
> +++ and awesome ladies that know what driving a great car is like! +++


 this.


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

rhodri45 said:


> i've heard alot of complaints about the r20...so idk. make sure he does his research.
> 
> the new GLIs are super nice, i recommend it, however it has also recieved alot of complaints in the forums on here. i guess the only mk6 thats working right now is the golf/gti/tdi...the jettas are getting bad reviews. i test drove one when i test drove my mk6 gti...it drove amazingly. but i liked the GTI better.


 I was thinking the mk4 gli, the mk5 was my favorite for a while but i've changed my mind since owning the beetle lol. 

yeah, i'm iffy on the r! My boyfriend works for VW, so hopefully he'll do some research on it... i'm still in love with his mk6 gti so its going to be a hard transition - but it's having its fair share of issues


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

arainaxo said:


> I was thinking the mk4 gli, the mk5 was my favorite for a while but i've changed my mind since owning the beetle lol.
> 
> yeah, i'm iffy on the r! My boyfriend works for VW, so hopefully he'll do some research on it... i'm still in love with his mk6 gti so its going to be a hard transition - but it's having its fair share of issues


 that sucks, im sorry to hear about the mk6. i LOVE my mk6, best car i've ever owned. i can only hope it lasts 150k miles like every other vw my family has had  

i talked to a guy yesterday about the r20, and he was loving every second of it. maybe he should hit the r20 forums on here and check some stuff out. although i'd assume he already has. and if he works for vw, then i can see him having any issues anyway ha. 

the mk4 GLI was the best GLI made imo. go for that


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

rhodri45 said:


> that sucks, im sorry to hear about the mk6. i LOVE my mk6, best car i've ever owned. i can only hope it lasts 150k miles like every other vw my family has had
> 
> i talked to a guy yesterday about the r20, and he was loving every second of it. maybe he should hit the r20 forums on here and check some stuff out. although i'd assume he already has. and if he works for vw, then i can see him having any issues anyway ha.
> 
> the mk4 GLI was the best GLI made imo. go for that


 I'll try! everyone hates my beetle but she's a beast in a beetle body  lol. 

Somethings wrong with the computer in his gti... he's done so much to it in the last 6 months that i think the little guy just couldnt take it! (totally kidding). unfortunately, warranty wont cover much since its modified :screwy: lol


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

arainaxo said:


> I'll try! everyone hates my beetle but she's a beast in a beetle body  lol.
> 
> Somethings wrong with the computer in his gti... he's done so much to it in the last 6 months that i think the little guy just couldnt take it! (totally kidding). unfortunately, warranty wont cover much since its modified :screwy: lol


 thats lame. did he get it flashed? if so, by who? has he spoken to the guy who did the flash? the major 4 companies are really cool about helping out with problems like that, from what i've heard. then again, if he went in with vagcom to tweak stuff on his own, that may cause some issues. idk. i'm sorry his ecu is f***ed up, its a sad day when i see a mk6 coming down  
like when my exgf backed mine into my buddy's acura lol. horrible day.


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

No complaints here.


----------



## Rustbeast (Apr 14, 2012)

*Rusty*

I love my golf. Though it was my first choice. I prefer the mk1 or mk2s but i rusted her hood nd she iz starting to come together.


----------



## Rustbeast (Apr 14, 2012)

*Rusty*

I love my golf. Though it was my first choice. I prefer the mk1 or mk2s but i rusted her hood nd she iz starting to come together.


----------



## Wolfsburg_Haleyyy (Dec 8, 2010)

Just some wheels and a wee bit lower. Waiting for a VR swap.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vento86 said:


> :wave:


 :thumbup:


----------



## mdlahh (Dec 16, 2008)

My mk3







my 20th. 
I kno ive posted pics be4 but ive made some upgrades


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

mdlahh said:


> My mk3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :heart::wave:


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wolfsburg_Haleyyy said:


> Just some wheels and a wee bit lower. Waiting for a VR swap.


 i love the wheels! :thumbup: 



mdlahh said:


> I kno ive posted pics be4 but ive made some upgrades


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

rhodri45 said:


> thats lame. did he get it flashed? if so, by who? has he spoken to the guy who did the flash? the major 4 companies are really cool about helping out with problems like that, from what i've heard. then again, if he went in with vagcom to tweak stuff on his own, that may cause some issues. idk. i'm sorry his ecu is f***ed up, its a sad day when i see a mk6 coming down
> like when my exgf backed mine into my buddy's acura lol. horrible day.


 Hopefully it gets all taken care of... i'm all for him getting the R now!  
how did she manage that?! I'd die... I'd probably die if anything happened to anyones car that i respected haha.


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

lolwut


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

mdlahh said:


> My mk3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Love your mk3.


----------



## ADeRousselle (Feb 23, 2012)

Girls with Vdubs 👍


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?dd5sqn


----------



## capitano_obvious (Apr 26, 2012)

Sonic303 said:


> I'm trying to get my girl to understand the art of markIIIs but she likes the markIV R32. Until she appreciates a car I will buy her one


 if the lady wants the R32, get the lady the R32.


----------



## Wolfsburg_Haleyyy (Dec 8, 2010)

capitano_obvious said:


> if the lady wants the R32, get the lady the R32.


 
:thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

capitano_obvious said:


> if the lady wants the R32, get the lady the R32.


 Yes. :heart:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

im in ill take one too... that is if someone is gona buy it for me


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

capitano_obvious said:


> if the lady wants the R32, get the lady the R32.


:thumbup:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Haven't said hey in a while so.."Haaiii :wave:" for any newcomers, welcome. 

here's an update of the GTI lol.. :banghead:


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

^ What happened?


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

PSU helped me clay bar and wax:







We also removed the airbag decals from my sunvisors


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

AWhiteRabbit said:


> ^ What happened?


Something engine mechanical..she's fine when she's cold n not warmed up..but once it reaches the normal temperature it actually becomes too hot and she stalls n sh!t  in between shifting has terrible lag 

definitely need a new starter and an alternator..gotta check all the pistons and see what exactly is getting too hot and expanding to the point where she doesnt want to run properly. 

flywheel chatter and cam shaft issues most likely too.. 

dolla dolla bills ya'll :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## lbmsy23 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Hell yea!*

I'm a girl and LOVE my mk4 Jetta gls! It's so cute and perfect. I do my own work on it. I put the Wolfsburg edition tires on them and painted them black except the lip and red calipers. I put a euroswitch plus fogs, a pink sticker that says dubchick in the back, lip spoiler, pink license plates, and black stripes across back lights and have eyelids in the front. I love all the luxury options I have! Such a fun hot car! :heart:


----------



## Daniel213 (May 5, 2012)

09-18-2010 11:50 PM #3 holy crap i never realized how much wheel gap they have, i have the same car but i lowered it, and loving it


----------



## KatieLuvsFstRabbits (Jun 22, 2011)

*Need Great Paint From SF Bay Area*

Hi ladies,

I'm on the search for some really awsome custom paint. It's sort of a complex motif. I have a Candy White Golf R and I want a ghosted scene of Japanese Cherry Blossoms being blown from their branches, but I want it all ghosted in a pearl white paint with some subtle shadowing. Anyone know someone good enough to tackle that project? Has to be within 50 miles of Silicon Valley.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

KatieLuvsFstRabbits said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm on the search for some really awsome custom paint. It's sort of a complex motif. I have a Candy White Golf R and I want a ghosted scene of Japanese Cherry Blossoms being blown from their branches, but I want it all ghosted in a pearl white paint with some subtle shadowing. Anyone know someone good enough to tackle that project? Has to be within 50 miles of Silicon Valley.


that's gonna cost a pretty penny! 

You want to paint the entire R with that paint job.. or just the hood.. or random..? I'm trying to envision this 

for some reason this is the kind of design going through my head 










:wave:


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

KatieLuvsFstRabbits said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm on the search for some really awsome custom paint. It's sort of a complex motif. I have a Candy White Golf R and I want a ghosted scene of Japanese Cherry Blossoms being blown from their branches, but I want it all ghosted in a pearl white paint with some subtle shadowing. Anyone know someone good enough to tackle that project? Has to be within 50 miles of Silicon Valley.


:wave:

Hi, Katie!

Love that idea! That's going to be  !


----------



## KatieLuvsFstRabbits (Jun 22, 2011)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> that's gonna cost a pretty penny!
> 
> You want to paint the entire R with that paint job.. or just the hood.. or random..? I'm trying to envision this
> 
> ...


I want it to be on the back third of the car. I want it to have the appearance that the wind of the car moving is causing the cherry blossoms to blow off of their branches. I don't want any color. Just pearlescent white Ghosted onto Candy white with some subtle grey shading for a bit of depth. That's why i need a top notch paint guy/gal.


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

We def need more chick dubbers. When they grow up, I'm gonna tell my daughters the same thing whether they bring home a stray dog, a boyfriend or a Honda. "Take it to where you found it and throw it back" :wave:


----------



## Wolfsburg_Haleyyy (Dec 8, 2010)

I smile when she smiles


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

But we cannot see your smile!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

KatieLuvsFstRabbits said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm on the search for some really awsome custom paint. It's sort of a complex motif. I have a Candy White Golf R and I want a ghosted scene of Japanese Cherry Blossoms being blown from their branches, but I want it all ghosted in a pearl white paint with some subtle shadowing. Anyone know someone good enough to tackle that project? Has to be within 50 miles of Silicon Valley.


Lots and lots of prep work, plus it'll all have to be airbrush art. Your looking at a 1/4th to almost half the cost of the car(depending on who does it)... You may want to look into printed vinyl. I know it sounds a bit "ricer" but at least it won't be permanent on a 40k dollar limited edition car..


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

picked up another cabriolet:thumbup: my pictures suck, sorry.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

RedLineNikiR said:


> No complaints here.


Nice cars, but over rated in my opinion and over priced... Was gunna sell the mk3's and get one but a mk6 with a awd, slight body and interior differences didn't justify an extra 12g's for a Gti... Bought the touareg and kept my beloved mk 3's instead


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

MissHood said:


> picked up another cabriolet:thumbup: my pictures suck, sorry.


Text me more pictures plz


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

yay mk4 is misfiring at random times...  this should be fun :facepalm:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

^^that stinks, although I wish mine were only misfiring.. 


:banghead:










:wave: Hi All


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> ^^that stinks, although I wish mine were only misfiring..
> 
> 
> :banghead:
> ...


whats going on with yours again ?


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

just bought an engine yesterday for her. 

not even a year ago I had a friend who works on cars do my timing, new head and all new valves and just a couple weeks ago my car just died on the way to work. Usually you know whwn your car feels off or is acting funny..but there was no sign at all so I was completely lost when it died lol.

Basically she was starting and running for about a mile or so until she would reach very high temperature inside the engine and shut off when it should've only been at normal temp. Then once she's off and cools down, you can start her back up and drive until she reaches that temp again. I'm hoping that my friend that did work not quite a year ago actually centered the head and everything b.c thats pretty [email protected] important and if it were off even a little bit that could be why she was overheating and had something expanding insude the engine..but he wont return my calls or texts so I dont know. Lame. 

Brought it to a second shop that I was referred to by Ian at DTM for a second opinion and they confirmed I need an engine, don't need a starter though. 

Picked up the engine yesterday and had my car towed again lol Sucks cuz I had just hit 90k and I've kept up with ALL the maintenence and cleaning. 

It was acting funny a couple months ago which turned out to be the coilpacks but those were recalled so I didn't have to pay anything..I thought after that I'd be in the clear and not have to deal with this crap :banghead:

I'll keep updates in here for sure, these past 6 months have been hell for my car..and hell for me since I can't drive her..but she'll be back in no time..and if anything major goes wrong where it shouldn't be, then I'll part out and/or trade or something..thought it'd be nice having a car that paid off but nope, putting twice as much into services and parts. 

I :banghead: Need :banghead: A :banghead: Beer


:laugh:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

rewind......... he replaced the head? and valves? for what reason?


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> just bought an engine yesterday for her.
> 
> not even a year ago I had a friend who works on cars do my timing, new head and all new valves and just a couple weeks ago my car just died on the way to work. Usually you know whwn your car feels off or is acting funny..but there was no sign at all so I was completely lost when it died lol.
> 
> ...


So I'm curious exactly what they are saying is wrong with your motor/why you need a new one?


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

^^B.c every other possible thing was checked and was fine..it shows up engine too lean and a couple of other codes that are engine mechanical. Something is expanding and getting way too hot inside the engine causing everything to stop once it reaches normal temp and that when the engine reaches a too high temp and siezes up and shuts off. 


.. new head gasket b.c my timing went. 

because my timing went and the head was warped and all the pistons n sh!t were bent


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> and my timing.
> 
> because my timing went and the head was warped and all the pistons n sh!t were bent


ok now this is making some sense, so your timing belt broke.. still im not sure that simple overheating means you need a new motor. that is what is confusing me.


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> ok now this is making some sense, so your timing belt broke.. still im not sure that simple overheating means you need a new motor. that is what is confusing me.


x2 especially why you would need a new block


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

^^its not simple overheating..not like you pull over b.c your car is smoking and the temp guage is too hott ya know, I wish it were lol 

something actually siezes up and exands inside the engine to the point where the car will not run anymore..tested the battery, alternator and everything that it could have been and those are all 100% fine.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> ^^its not simple overheating..not like you pull over b.c your car is smoking and the temp guage is too hott ya know, I wish it were lol
> 
> something actually siezes up and exands inside the engine to the point where the car will not run anymore..tested the battery, alternator and everything that it could have been and those are all 100% fine.


hmmmm.... ok but would it not have been cheaper to check compression and check timing or take the head off and see what is going on. im not trying to be a dick im just curious.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

^^ oh no its fine lol..I don't read that much into crap..

They did, that's actually how they came to the conclusion by taking the head off and running it n' seeing at what point it dies. 

and it was only $60 for me to get that second opinion on a new engine confirmation and I don't need to pay labor to put the one I got in.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> ^^ oh no its fine lol..I don't read that much into crap..
> 
> They did, that's actually how they came to the conclusion by taking the head off and running it n' seeing at what point it dies.
> 
> and it was only $60 for me to get that second opinion on a new engine confirmation and I don't need to pay labor to put the one I got in.


ok now i see ... this is why i yell at everyone to make sure they ask if the timing belt has been done when they buy a new car. I hope everything works out for ya in the end... post post post once that motor goes in.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Yea..its an 05, I bought the car in 09 with only 42k on it..and I did ask them about the timing and they said it had not been done by the previous owner..42k isnt too high anyway at that time..

but I was pissed b.c I actually already had been planning on doing the timing the week I was gonna hit 80k.. got the timing kit and everything and that very same week it decided to slip like clockwork right as I hit 80k. 

I was less than happy lol I'll definitely keep posting up with progress and once she's out of surgery do a nice wash n wax and post some pics. You don't realize how much you miss something til its gone..:laugh:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

yeah i had mine done at 90k and thank god i did because the waterpump was leaking and that is actually what usually causing the timing belt to go.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

gotta love the small fart that turns into a messy sh!t :laugh: 

some things I just don't get lol..my mom came to my house last year and said "My car sounds funny.." I told her it was her timing and she said "What's that"..:screwy: She had never had that serviced since she bought the car and at that moment she had 153k on it, yet my gti wants to give me hell at 80k..:facepalm:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm still not sure why you had to replace the whole motor? I could understand if when the piston contacted the valve replacing the pistons and a new head, there is physically no way to remove a head and run an engine... Knock sensors, clogged cat and other such small things like that would cause you car to run to lean ect, 1500$ is cheap for a longblock though... Just for a peace of mind do the wp, timing, ect so you are sure not to go through it again:thumbup:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

sweetrocco420 said:


> Knock sensors, clogged cat and other such small things like that would cause you car to run to lean ect, 1500$ is cheap for a longblock though... Just for a peace of mind do the wp, timing, ect so you are sure not to go through it again:thumbup:


Yea I was at a loss too, but every other possible thing was checked that it might have been and they were all fine. And definitely will do all that, its like a heart, you cant use old artery's with a new heart..before all this i thought it was a clogged cat cuz I had some smoke and stuff come out of exhaust while idling and it was reading that my coolant was low when in fact it wasnt..flushed and everything and its been fine since with no smoke.

Yea a friend referred me to them since he gets all of his parts for DTM from Force 5 Auto..they wanted $1650 but I got em to do $1500..so not too bad


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> gotta love the small fart that turns into a messy sh!t :laugh:
> 
> some things I just don't get lol..my mom came to my house last year and said "My car sounds funny.." I told her it was her timing and she said "What's that"..:screwy: She had never had that serviced since she bought the car and at that moment she had 153k on it, yet my gti wants to give me hell at 80k..:facepalm:


what kind of car does mom have?


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

sweetrocco420 said:


> I'm still not sure why you had to replace the whole motor? I could understand if when the piston contacted the valve replacing the pistons and a new head, there is physically no way to remove a head and run an engine... Knock sensors, clogged cat and other such small things like that would cause you car to run to lean ect, 1500$ is cheap for a longblock though... Just for a peace of mind do the wp, timing, ect so you are sure not to go through it again:thumbup:


perhaps she means valve cover not the actual head because you are right you cannot run the car with no head...


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> what kind of car does mom have?


She had a 2000 Jetta vr6..after she replaced the timing and did the cluth and replaced a few other things she sold it. Now he has an Eos..which is fun, not really my taste but I HAD to drive it and it is a nice ride :thumbup:



my1stgolf said:


> perhaps she means valve cover not the actual head because you are right you cannot run the car with no head...


The first shop did take it out and check the head, they had my car for 2 weeks since they were booked and managed to squeeze my gti in here and there..but you're right too, the second shop did only take the cover off which is still on my seat


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

If they didn't take you old motor as a core, buy the mk4 bentley books and take it apart and check things out for yourself:thumbup: you'd be able to see exactly what piston contacted what valve ect be a good learning experience:thumbup:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

sweetrocco420 said:


> If they didn't take you old motor as a core, buy the mk4 bentley books and take it apart and check things out for yourself:thumbup: you'd be able to see exactly what piston contacted what valve ect be a good learning experience:thumbup:


:thumbup: x2


----------



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)

How many girls on this thread In Arizona? :wave: moving there in July


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

sweetrocco420 said:


> If they didn't take you old motor as a core, buy the mk4 bentley books and take it apart and check things out for yourself:thumbup: you'd be able to see exactly what piston contacted what valve ect be a good learning experience:thumbup:



:thumbup:
Yea I'm actually going to my buddies house that's doing the job with a couple of other guys and we already have planned a BBQ day out of it lol convienently he's only a 5-6 house walk away.. He's keeping the old one but I already told him I want to be there to see the components and learn the engine inside and out.

Plus I can clean up my engine bay really well while that crap is out o' there 




Hater GTI said:


> How many girls on this thread In Arizona? :wave: moving there in July



There's disgustingly huge spiders in Arizona, I would never think twice about moving there..why the move?..work? 

pics of what you drive..post up, makes for a better read :thumbup:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

My build is coming along slowly but surely, I hope to have the motor back in the car in a week depending on when VW ships the bearings needed to put the transmission back together.. 



Here's what it looked like when it came back from the machine shop a couple weeks ago 

the block



and everything else


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

thats purdy  more please !!!!!!!


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> thats purdy  more please !!!!!!!


:beer:opcorn:


----------



## mdlahh (Dec 16, 2008)

Hater GTI said:


> How many girls on this thread In Arizona? :wave: moving there in July


 me  where are you moving to?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

meechelle said:


> My build is coming along slowly but surely, I hope to have the motor back in the car in a week depending on when VW ships the bearings needed to put the transmission back together..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Who's doing the build if you don't mind asking? Looks good


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Who's doing the build if you don't mind asking? Looks good


 R&L Engine (Dover, NH) did the machine work, East Coast European (Greenland, NH) assembled the block and head and we're doing everything else


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

meechelle said:


> R&L Engine (Dover, NH) did the machine work, East Coast European (Greenland, NH) assembled the block and head and we're doing everything else


 :thumbup:


----------



## SOFLA (Jun 26, 2009)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> just bought an engine yesterday for her.
> 
> not even a year ago I had a friend who works on cars do my timing, new head and all new valves and just a couple weeks ago my car just died on the way to work. Usually you know whwn your car feels off or is acting funny..but there was no sign at all so I was completely lost when it died lol.
> 
> ...


 My timing belt went a couple years ago at 108k. Was trying to push it till I got back to Florida so my friend could do it. I would just pay him in some sticky green stuff. Ripped the head off and checked every thing out. Took it to a shop and they replaced the valves and smoothed out the knicks on the pistons. It has run pretty good and now sits at 142k, still driving it. Tho it does have so weird quirks since then. Always had a knock sensor since the rebuild head. Ran good for a year then last summer around sept it started acting weird and would take a couple tries to start. It got a little worse when I got back to Florida in november. It would start then die right away. Still had the same codes as always. Sometimes it would take a few tries to start but always started and has never left me stranded. A few days a week I would put over a 100 miles a day on it. Running it up and down the high way at 90mph. Since I got back to upstate ny a month ago it has never died on me. 

Thats weird your car ran for 10k and then died on you. When my timing belt went it sat for 2 months while I figured out what I was going to do. It was torture not being able to drive my GTI. I loved my dads avalanche but it wasnt the same. Hopefully you get your GTI back real quick and no more problems. :beer::beer:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

meechelle said:


> R&L Engine (Dover, NH) did the machine work, East Coast European (Greenland, NH) assembled the block and head and we're doing everything else


 :thumbup: I live in the Dover area, heard some good things about both places..especially East Coast Euro :beer: 





SOFLA said:


> My timing belt went a couple years ago at 108k. Was trying to push it till I got back to Florida so my friend could do it. I would just pay him in some sticky green stuff. Ripped the head off and checked every thing out. Took it to a shop and they replaced the valves and smoothed out the knicks on the pistons. It has run pretty good and now sits at 142k, still driving it. Tho it does have so weird quirks since then. Always had a knock sensor since the rebuild head. Ran good for a year then last summer around sept it started acting weird and would take a couple tries to start. It got a little worse when I got back to Florida in november. It would start then die right away. Still had the same codes as always. Sometimes it would take a few tries to start but always started and has never left me stranded. A few days a week I would put over a 100 miles a day on it. Running it up and down the high way at 90mph. Since I got back to upstate ny a month ago it has never died on me.
> 
> Thats weird your car ran for 10k and then died on you. When my timing belt went it sat for 2 months while I figured out what I was going to do. It was torture not being able to drive my GTI. I loved my dads avalanche but it wasnt the same. Hopefully you get your GTI back real quick and no more problems. :beer::beer:


 Thanks. And yes, it does suck not being able to drive it lol 

Running into a new issue, welp, and issue that went unseen at the other 2 shops..turns out I might not even need the engine at all. Looks like a fuel pump problem and knock sensors. 

My knock sensors had some oil on em' and were rusty..and the fuel pump is giving all the same problem signs as a friends car had when she had to do hers. So as of now we're just going to not swap the engine just yet and fix the fuel pump and knock sensors and a couple other minor things while we're under the hood and run it for a couple days and go from there. Most likely the problem will be fixed. Just annoyed that the shop I was referred to said I should get a second opinion on needing an engine and so of course I brought it to them since they told me for one hour of their time and $65 they'll confirm whether I need one or not..they said I did..but if it turns out to be a f*%%$ing fuel pump/knock sensors, I'm going to make sure I get refunded for the engine I bought from them  

Just doesnt make sense (as others have said too) that I would need a new engine when I just had the timing done and the head replaced and all new valves n water pump etc etc.. 

all in all, I just want to be driving her since the nice weather is finally here.


----------



## SOFLA (Jun 26, 2009)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> :thumbup: I live in the Dover area, heard some good things about both places..especially East Coast Euro :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Taking a look at the fuel pump is a good call. Im going to check mine out eventually. As of right now every thing is running good. 

Yes it is finally nice out. Im not driving around with the sunroof and windows open yet. Not sure about where you are but in saratoga, ny the trees are sperming pretty good and I dont want that crap all over the inside.


----------



## mk3 meow (May 24, 2012)

I'm a girl and I bought a 98 jetta vr a couple months back! it's nice to see so many other girls are into VWs!


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

mk3 meow said:


> I'm a girl and I bought a 98 jetta vr a couple months back! it's nice to see so many other girls are into VWs!


 Take good care of it!


----------



## mk3 meow (May 24, 2012)

i3rent said:


> Take good care of it!


 I've been doing so many little necessary repairs the P.O. neglected to do. I can't WAIT to get it on the road and finally do some cosmetic stuff


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

mk3 meow said:


> I'm a girl and I bought a 98 jetta vr a couple months back! it's nice to see so many other girls are into VWs!


 :wave: 

post some pics of your car :thumbup:


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> :wave:
> 
> post some pics of yourself :thumbup:


 Please do


----------



## mk3 meow (May 24, 2012)

i3rent said:


> Please do


 LOL I see what you did there!  

I just finished ripping all the tint off the other day so I'll take some updated pics of it when I get home!


----------



## IeatHonda (Jul 19, 2010)

i have a 04 GTI vr6 that is my baby but im soo sad to say that she is in sorry condition. She got hit by an 09 honda civic that i did not see while crossing an intersection..i replaced her passenger door and fender..soon to do the strut and control arm and prolly the axle to..had my friend pull the frame back to almost straight by tying her to a tree and moving her lol so much work to get my baby back into good condition..also replaced 4 coil packs in the last month...she runs good now tho =)


----------



## Whlr (Oct 22, 2010)

VEEEEEEEEEEDUBS.


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

New wheels & tint:


----------



## Whlr (Oct 22, 2010)

Lois306 said:


> holy crap i never realized how much wheel gap they have, i have the same car but i lowered it, and loving it http://www.*********/ht3.jpg
> http://www.*********/jh88.jpg
> http://www.*********/dh3.jpg


 Lol thanks a lot, I did lower mine on konis. Waiting on bags now..


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Thought I should jump in say hi  and introduce my family of VW's 

95 Cabrio 
 

88 Scirocco 16v 
 

2012 GTI


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice Rocco :thumbup:


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks took me a long time to finally find the right one for me, so glad I waited. Nothing better then country roads at night driving a nice 16v Scirocco


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Sanityana said:


> Thanks took me a long time to finally find the right one for me, so glad I waited. Nothing better then country roads at night driving a nice 16v Scirocco


 Haha, any mk1 is fun. Scirocco's are just the best ones any more pics of it?


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Just took this an hour ago


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

:thumbup: classy not to many girls like rococo's my gf has come to realize mine aren't going anywhere anytime soon:laugh: she says she won't ride in the vr one when it's done but we will see


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Took this one too


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

sweetrocco420 said:


> Haha, any mk1 is fun. Scirocco's are just the best ones


 x2 



Sanityana said:


> Took this one too


 So jealous  :thumbup: 

Any specific plans? 

opcorn:


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

All kinds of evil plans  just kidding. Check out my other thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5708846-My-first-Scirocco-Build-thread-88-16v 

:wave:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Just read it. 

With each picture I get more jealous haha. From what I've read it looks like shes in good hands. :thumbup: 

Subscribed to your other thread. Cheers!


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

The pictures I took of my car! 
check out the rest of the cars at http://www.flickr.com/photos/wakeupbaylee/sets/72157630291370562/


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

^^Amazing. :heart:


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Very cool :wave:


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> ^^Amazing. :heart:


 Thank you!


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

haven't posted in a while, but here's a quick update. Tinted windows, lowered, new wheels. :heart:


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

MissShortyJ said:


> haven't posted in a while, but here's a quick update. Tinted windows, lowered, new wheels. :heart:


:thumbup:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

traded the mk4 golf for this 










-OBD2 aba 97 motor swap with a T3 turbo setup, 2.5'' wrapped downpipe.
-runs 8-9psi daily. 
-C2 stg1 software and fueling
-TT 2.25'' exhaust 
-spec stg2+ clutch and lighten flywheel-020 trans, new or good shifter bushings
-plated oil pan

swap done by Nothing Leaves Stock awesome guys love the car


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

^ I'm jelly, love it


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

I just started talking back and forth a lot with a chick on okcupid who has an 07 GTI with the autobahn package... I am thinking shes really cool


----------



## oscar563 (Jun 5, 2012)

my1stgolf said:


> traded the mk4 golf for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome paint job!! :thumbup:
good look for your car!! :thumbup:


----------



## clumsy me (Jul 1, 2011)

MissShortyJ said:


> haven't posted in a while, but here's a quick update. Tinted windows, lowered, new wheels. :heart:


bag it


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Good Morning All :wave:



my1stgolf said:


> traded the mk4 golf for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice trade :thumbup::beer:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

thanks guys im completely in love with this car... :heart:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> thanks guys im completely in love with this car... :heart:


I'm completely in love with your car too :laugh:


----------



## Mary369 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah, big gap. I lovelovelove vw's lowered. I plan on lowering this one very soon. Although, he just got into an accident last night, so now I just need to wait and fix. -__-http://www.*********/ht3.jpg


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> I'm completely in love with your car too :laugh:


hahaha


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice Cabby!


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

thanks ill take some more pics this weekend


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

my1stgolf said:


> thanks guys im completely in love with this car... :heart:


want one so bad...



Mary369 said:


> Yeah, big gap. I lovelovelove vw's lowered. I plan on lowering this one very soon. Although, he just got into an accident last night, so now I just need to wait and fix. -__-


indeed, all vws look better moar low. sorry bout the accident.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

92 cabriolet f.s in york PA ladies. Spread the word 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5729309-1992-VW-CABRIOLET-FS-(York-PA)


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

MissHood said:


> 92 cabriolet f.s in york PA ladies. Spread the word
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5729309-1992-VW-CABRIOLET-FS-(York-PA)



you should part it out. make more money off it and you should sell me your tail lights...lol


----------



## dylDOH (Apr 28, 2012)

This is my new favorite thread lol

I have not met one single girl that is into VW's where I live on long island. It's either a BMW or Mercedes or they refuse to drive anything:banghead: props to all you girls, 90% of them with nicer cars than me


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

^^so post up your vw..let see what you drive.


----------



## dylDOH (Apr 28, 2012)

im a guy though lol, but ill post pics anyway...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7544129462/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7544128906/

edit2: cant figure out how to attatch the image with flickr, so heres the links instead -_-


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

^^they didnt work lol. Its just nice to see the car along with someones post sometimes :beer:

Guys take over 95% of the forums/threads on here anyways, so we gals migrate here every so often :laugh:


----------



## dylDOH (Apr 28, 2012)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> ^^they didnt work lol. Its just nice to see the car along with someones post sometimes :beer:
> 
> Guys take over 95% of the forums/threads on here anyways, so we gals migrate here every so often :laugh:


i dont know how to post the actual pictures so i just put the links instead...im shot :facepalm:


----------



## JennaMkV (Dec 17, 2011)

JennaMkV said:


> Crazy to see so many girls into dubs like myself. ^^ thats my baby!
> :thumbup:













update! changed the look a little! :thumbup:


----------



## Kingkole02 (Jul 10, 2012)

*First post, topic interested me*

I just got a used 2000 vr6 stick.
It had neuspeed redline drop springs, however...previous owner didn't do struts or shocks, so both needs replacing. Looking at kyb adjustables.
Just installed poly control arm bushings, big diff, very stiff (but thats adiff post).
So far I really enjoy my vw.

If I knew how to load pics I would.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> you should part it out. make more money off it and you should sell me your tail lights...lol


I have some tail lights if you need some:thumbup:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> -OBD2 aba 97 motor swap with a T3 turbo setup, 2.5'' wrapped downpipe.
> -runs 8-9psi daily.
> -C2 stg1 software and fueling
> -TT 2.25'' exhaust
> ...


what year is your car? I'd like to do a full aba swap on mine.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

MissHood said:


> I have some tail lights if you need some:thumbup:


cabby tails with boards?


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

MissHood said:


> what year is your car? I'd like to do a full aba swap on mine.


its an 88


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Anyone going to mk1 Maddness?:thumbup:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

MissHood said:


> Anyone going to mk1 Maddness?:thumbup:


is it this weekend?


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

my1stgolf said:


> is it this weekend?


Yup, tomorrow night is drinking and sunday is the show =):thumbup:


----------



## MissWint (Sep 28, 2011)

Been awhile since I posted in this thread. Ginster has been lowered some since then lol.


----------



## jezebuilt (Jul 23, 2012)

just joined, girl with a rabbit.  just bought it off of Wambat.


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

MissWint said:


> Been awhile since I posted in this thread. Ginster has been lowered some since then lol.


so sexy.
i mean the car lol. but i've always wanted a ginster.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

MissWint said:


>


Omg Shoe's:laugh:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

i blew up my turbo this past weekend ..woops... :facepalm: guess ill be doin that this weekend


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

wow, I havent been in this area of vortex in a while. 
Nice to see a thread like this going on... 

you ladies have a lot of very nice cars :thumbup: 

here's my golf... 










she needs a respray, too many darn rock chips :/


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)




----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

1badMKIrocco said:


>


 Very Cool!


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

I haven't been in this thread for a loooonnnngggg time and figured I would show off my new wheel color


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

^^That looks awesome. Love the rolling shot :thumbup:


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

neverfolloww said:


> I haven't been in this thread for a loooonnnngggg time and figured I would show off my new wheel color


 Saw those in your build thread. Very nice progress, love the wheels :beer:


----------



## Viveka (Feb 21, 2012)

^^ Great Pics!! wheel color is awesome. 

Nice way to make the car unique without messing it up.:thumbup:


----------



## Dubgirl87 (Jul 27, 2012)

I love vdubs in all shapes and sizes!!! Lol I just recently had to give my baby up (1.8T 2001 Jetta) but am looking to get another v dub soon!!! I miss her


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

thank you girls!


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

MissWint said:


> Been awhile since I posted in this thread. Ginster has been lowered some since then lol.


 Wasn't the username of the owner of this missmk3bumblebee or something like that I thought the car resided out in the Midwest as well but I thought I saw it at an east coast show as well


----------



## Wolfsburg_Haleyyy (Dec 8, 2010)

resprayed my wheels with a gloss this time. she's doin good. just got some new axles, motor mounts and a new transmission (you know those lovely plastic reverse gears in the mk3 don't last so long). got a 42 draft designs test pipe on its way and i'm ordering new coils soon. she's nothing special, but i love herrr!


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

^^^looks awesome



sweetrocco420 said:


> Wasn't the username of the owner of this missmk3bumblebee or something like that I thought the car resided out in the Midwest as well but I thought I saw it at an east coast show as well


 I thought the same thing! I just figured I was wrong haha


----------



## MissWint (Sep 28, 2011)

sweetrocco420 said:


> Wasn't the username of the owner of this missmk3bumblebee or something like that I thought the car resided out in the Midwest as well but I thought I saw it at an east coast show as well


 lol yeah got a new username. and do live in the midwest. I went to h2o last year.


----------



## tomspad09 (Jul 30, 2012)

Those are nice cars!


----------



## Andtho (Mar 18, 2012)

My GFs Mk4


----------



## Wolfsburg_Haleyyy (Dec 8, 2010)

Andtho said:


> My GFs Mk4


 four door love, all day. :thumbup:


----------



## rabbit_rot (Apr 20, 2003)

I believe I seen you and your car, was in ma for business last week was supposed to stay at captains lodge, what a hole.:thumbdown:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

MissWint said:


> Been awhile since I posted in this thread. Ginster has been lowered some since then lol.


 Nice, looks good shaved :thumbup:


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wolfsburg_Haleyyy said:


> resprayed my wheels with a gloss this time. she's doin good. just got some new axles, motor mounts and a new transmission (you know those lovely plastic reverse gears in the mk3 don't last so long). got a 42 draft designs test pipe on its way and i'm ordering new coils soon. she's nothing special, but i love herrr!


 
love what you drive, drive what you love. 

:thumbup:


----------



## thebanker (May 11, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Nice, looks good shaved :thumbup:


 Not gonna make a joke.


----------



## thebanker (May 11, 2005)

1badMKIrocco said:


>












:laugh:


----------



## Wolfsburg_Haleyyy (Dec 8, 2010)

TWEAK'D~84~RABBIT said:


> I believe I seen you and your car, was in ma for business last week was supposed to stay at captains lodge, what a hole.:thumbdown:


 yeah.. the captain's lodge IS a hole. cheapest hotel in my city. HAHAH what were you driving?


----------



## Hater GTI (Sep 14, 2011)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

im a little confused as to why everyone posting pics of themselves modeling with there car.. There are other threads for chicks to do that in. I was hoping this thread would be girls talkin about and showing there cars (only) . Please dont take any of this personal im just voicing my opinion.


----------



## rabbit_rot (Apr 20, 2003)

figured that much, 2011 candy white jetta


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

my1stgolf said:


> im a little confused as to why everyone posting pics of themselves modeling with there car.. There are other threads for chicks to do that in. I was hoping this thread would be girls talkin about and showing there cars (only) . Please dont take any of this personal im just voicing my opinion.


 I'm a man and I agree with you lol. My lady was gonna join to get insight on her mkv and what girly things she can do to it. But Idk why she hasn't yet.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

my1stgolf said:


> im a little confused as to why everyone posting pics of themselves modeling with there car.. There are other threads for chicks to do that in. I was hoping this thread would be girls talkin about and showing there cars (only) . Please dont take any of this personal im just voicing my opinion.


 x2 :thumbup: 


I'll post one of my car still broken and sitting, stopped by my buddies house a couple days ago and instantly got mad that she's still getting fixed


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> x2 :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I'll post one of my car still broken and sitting, stopped by my buddies house a couple days ago and instantly got mad that she's still getting fixed


 that ish is still broke


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

updated picture of mine, it's always changing :laugh:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

^^ sooo yummy :heart: 




my1stgolf said:


> that ish is still broke


 for real...its like one thing after another..I just want her fixed so I can sell


----------



## thebanker (May 11, 2005)

my1stgolf said:


> im a little confused as to why everyone posting pics of themselves modeling with there car.. There are other threads for chicks to do that in. I was hoping this thread would be girls talkin about and showing there cars (only) . Please dont take any of this personal im just voicing my opinion.


 We could do a "Hairy Men of VWVortex" photo series. Then the women posing won't be quite so bad.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thebanker said:


> We could do a "Hairy Men of VWVortex" photo series. Then the women posing won't be quite so bad.


 Let's do it


----------



## calicoaran (Jun 14, 2011)

thebanker said:


> We could do a "Hairy Men of VWVortex" photo series. Then the women posing won't be quite so bad.


 I'm pretty hairy... I think this can go somewhere.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

thebanker said:


> We could do a "Hairy Men of VWVortex" photo series. Then the women posing won't be quite so bad.


 do it, do it ic:


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

DubGirl13 said:


> updated picture of mine, it's always changing :laugh:


 As with every true enthusiast 


Sent from the 7th circle of Hell.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

There are some seriously awesome cars in here. I like that the style is a bit different than the norm as well. :thumbup:


----------



## MissWint (Sep 28, 2011)

my1stgolf said:


> im a little confused as to why everyone posting pics of themselves modeling with there car.. There are other threads for chicks to do that in. I was hoping this thread would be girls talkin about and showing there cars (only) . Please dont take any of this personal im just voicing my opinion.


 Are there rules now? lol 

I'm all for girls posing next to their cars. It's not like they're posing with boyfriends/husbands/random dudes cars. It's their own car. And for a good majority of the girls posting in here, it's our blood, sweat, and tears going into them. I'm proud of my car, so I'll stand by it haha. I applaud all the other girls who do the same.


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

I won't be posing by my car and posting photos on here. I'd like my car to critiqued based on what's done to the car, not based on "OMG BOOBS" since the majority of users on here are in fact male. lol but anyways... 

Motor swap is complete (16v --> 20vT)  










Just needs some wheels with a higher ET so I can run a beefier tire.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

Moofluffen said:


> Motor swap is complete (16v --> 20vT)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes... All of this...


----------



## oscar563 (Jun 5, 2012)

Moofluffen said:


> I won't be posing by my car and posting photos on here. I'd like my car to critiqued based on what's done to the car, not based on "OMG BOOBS" since the majority of users on here are in fact male. lol but anyways...
> 
> Motor swap is complete (16v --> 20vT)
> 
> ...


 It looks like you have two different shades of red (or sheen finishes) between the door and the front fender... 

Did you take the picture mid-way through the polishing?? 

But OMG, very cool ride. I wish I could find a Mk2 project car here in the midwest. I had to settle for a Mk3, Installing some coils this weekend, then I'll share pics. BTW I'm a guy but I don't care to post on this awesome thread. LMAO.:laugh:


----------



## Moofluffen (Dec 7, 2004)

The door is still covered in wax... note the wax bottle in the foreground lol 

It's a different shade anyways I think since I swapped it from another car, one of the POs of my GTI riveted some trim on, which produced a rust hole that went straight through to the door car. The door skin was not salvageable. 

Ah well. Fast > Pretty


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Moofluffen said:


> I won't be posing by my car and posting photos on here. I'd like my car to critiqued based on what's done to the car, not based on "OMG BOOBS" since the majority of users on here are in fact male. lol but anyways...
> 
> Motor swap is complete (16v --> 20vT)
> 
> ...


 
:laugh: 

:thumbup::thumbup: opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Moofluffen said:


> The door is still covered in wax... note the wax bottle in the foreground lol
> 
> It's a different shade anyways I think since I swapped it from another car, one of the POs of my GTI riveted some trim on, which produced a rust hole that went straight through to the door car. The door skin was not salvageable.
> 
> Ah well. Fast > Pretty


 Looks good.


----------



## Wolfsburg_Haleyyy (Dec 8, 2010)

WOOOOOO!!!! just bought a vr swap!! it'll be in and ready before spring!!


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wolfsburg_Haleyyy said:


> WOOOOOO!!!! just bought a vr swap!! it'll be in and ready before spring!!


 omg full of win. fullllllll of winnnnnnn. 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :wave:


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

this goes on tonite


----------



## Wolfsburg_Haleyyy (Dec 8, 2010)

rhodri45 said:


> omg full of win. fullllllll of winnnnnnn.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :wave:


 VR6 windsor blue 4-door!! rarity. so pumped. gonna be in PVW some day. HAHAHAH. i'll keep you all posted


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wolfsburg_Haleyyy said:


> VR6 windsor blue 4-door!! rarity. so pumped. gonna be in PVW some day. HAHAHAH. i'll keep you all posted


 yay  im so jelly right now...


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

rhodri45 said:


> yay  im so jelly right now...


 Same! I wish I had more funds lol


----------



## Wolfsburg_Haleyyy (Dec 8, 2010)

neverfolloww said:


> Same! I wish I had more funds lol


 i got an AMAZZING deal on it. and once i'm officially a mechanic.... i might go vrt... but this is just me being WAYYYYYYY to optimistic!:screwy: ahahah


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wolfsburg_Haleyyy said:


> i got an AMAZZING deal on it. and once i'm officially a mechanic.... i might go vrt... but this is just me being WAYYYYYYY to optimistic!:screwy: ahahah


 Vrt would be so sex. 


Sent from the 7th circle of Hell.


----------



## jezebuilt (Jul 23, 2012)

*Link to the RaBot*

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...06148809479.2019107.1099532225&type=1&theater


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

jezebuilt said:


> http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...06148809479.2019107.1099532225&type=1&theater


 :thumbup:


----------



## Mike McDonald (Jul 14, 2012)

DubGirl13 said:


> updated picture of mine, it's always changing :laugh:


 OMG this is sexy


----------



## 250celowrider (Mar 28, 2010)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> Haven't said hey in a while so.."Haaiii :wave:" for any newcomers, welcome.
> 
> here's an update of the GTI lol.. :banghead:


 what setup you got on the front. Sits really nice


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

250celowrider said:


> what setup you got on the front. Sits really nice


 thanks. nothing special really lol Stock tires, 225/45..spacers are 15mm front and I have FK coilovers. 


ModestGirl--I just read someone sig and they quoted something you said..It made me 'lol' :laugh: :beer: 

Hi ladies. Hope evryone is awesome :wave:


----------



## vwagogo (May 25, 2009)

I'll play along... 























My sis and I and our single rounds!


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

^ :thumbup:


----------



## mkivdubbin (Feb 8, 2012)

girls with dubs. are hot :thumbup:


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

mkivdubbin said:


> girls with dubs. are hot :thumbup:


 well duh :thumbup:


----------



## dhudak818 (Nov 10, 2009)

rhodri45 said:


> well duh :thumbup:


 Agreed. Met a girl yesterday with a triple white mk1 cabby. She was already hot but when I found out what she was driving I asked her to marry me. :laugh:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Lookie what happened yesterday~! Full new exhaust, I wanted a stainless exhaust but that Would have actually cost me money:laugh: 









And now She's running way better since I tore Out the A/c, which is kinda odd:screwy: LOL


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

dhudak818 said:


> Agreed. Met a girl yesterday with a triple white mk1 cabby. She was already hot but when I found out what she was driving I asked her to marry me. :laugh:


 how'd that go for you?  



MissHood said:


> Lookie what happened yesterday~! Full new exhaust, I wanted a stainless exhaust but that Would have actually cost me money:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the a/c is a power monger. loves to eff you over lol. 
nice heart exhaust :thumbup:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

rhodri45 said:


> how'd that go for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why do I need a/c when I have a convertable top:laugh: as far as the exhaust, it was TOO LOUD with just a straight 2.25 pipe. Then added a small cat and muffler and Now it's too quite lol:screwy: New more beefy muffler is in my near future. :heart:


----------



## rob-p (Aug 26, 2011)

mkivdubbin said:


> girls with dubs. are hot :thumbup:


 Agreed. here's the wife in her new Golf cabby


----------



## oscar563 (Jun 5, 2012)

mkivdubbin said:


> girls with dubs. are hot :thumbup:


 Girls with love for ANY ride are hot.....LOL :laugh:


----------



## Unktone (Mar 20, 2012)

meechelle said:


> And here are a couple photos:
> 
> Forgot to mention full matte black vinyl wrap - can't even tell from this angle that there's no motor in it
> 
> ...


 
Awesome! That did you wrap it yourself?


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

Unktone said:


> Awesome! That did you wrap it yourself?


 No a friend did it, came out really nice 

Oh and the motor is officially back in - well at least it's bolted in as of tonight :thumbup:


----------



## mkivdubbin (Feb 8, 2012)

oscar563 said:


> Girls with love for ANY ride are hot.....LOL :laugh:


 heard that :beer:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Pretty sure you're in the wrong thread then..pretty sure these are all girls, with their own cars. 



Oliver 8v said:


> My baby. He hasn't had a lot of work done but he's been detailed more than once.
> I drove up to Pennsylvania with a friend and pushed him out of a bush and took him back home. He had minor surface rust.
> 
> Other than that. I do most of my work to my car, my husband helps. He's got his own car to attend to.





vwagogo said:


> I'll play along...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MissHood said:


> Nice rabbit!!:thumbup: I'm going to post mine up again, its been awhile since I posted in this thread!
> I'm hoping to have it atleast running this summer, espically vag fair.:thumbup:





Moofluffen said:


> Juice Box - I love your MkIII!! Makes me miss having a MkIII even more haha.





nuclear green said:


> All girl here and I dig old school.
> MY 83 GL





MissShortyJ said:


> I :heart: my MkV.





sweetrocco420 said:


> Snuck this while me n my woman were doin her heater core yesterday:thumbup::laugh:





kamzcab86 said:


> First place; Bus Class:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CheriFriend said:


> here's my JB





MissShortyJ said:


> My friend Jane has one too! It's not TDI, but it's a GTI on air...... :heart:





wakeupbaylee said:


> The pictures I took of my car!
> check out the rest of the cars at http://www.flickr.com/photos/wakeupbaylee/sets/72157630291370562/





my1stgolf said:


> traded the mk4 golf for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...





neverfolloww said:


> I haven't been in this thread for a loooonnnngggg time and figured I would show off my new wheel color





GTIGirlDriver said:


> x2 :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I'll post one of my car still broken and sitting, stopped by my buddies house a couple days ago and instantly got mad that she's still getting fixed





DubGirl13 said:


> updated picture of mine, it's always changing :laugh:





Moofluffen said:


> I won't be posing by my car and posting photos on here. I'd like my car to critiqued based on what's done to the car, not based on "OMG BOOBS" since the majority of users on here are in fact male. lol but anyways...
> 
> Motor swap is complete (16v --> 20vT)
> 
> ...


----------



## vwagogo (May 25, 2009)

Um... I'm a woman, and I own my own cars and do as much work on them I can!_ (you left me out of your mass pic post, maybe you just don't like my cars! :facepalm_


----------



## DubFriendly (Oct 18, 2011)

came for the cars stayed for the girls


----------



## Volkswagencan$uckme (Aug 11, 2012)

Girls that drive vws in the states are fat white trash...


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

Volkswagencan$uckme said:


> Girls that drive vws in the states are fat white trash...


 Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Volkswagencan$uckme said:


> Girls that drive vws in the states are fat white trash...


 :facepalm:


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

Volkswagencan$uckme said:


> Girls that drive vws in the states are fat white trash...


 :screwy:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

vwagogo said:


> Um... I'm a woman, and I own my own cars and do as much work on them I can!_ (you left me out of your mass pic post, maybe you just don't like my cars! :facepalm_


So sorry miss  ..I was doing this at work with big wigs constantly walking by so very good chance I missed it by my hurry..I'll edit it in  Done annnddd Done :beer: No way in hell I would not like your cars, they are yummy.



dangerkart said:


> Obvious troll is obvious.


:thumbup:



kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> :facepalm:


:thumbup:


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

vwagogo said:


> Um... I'm a woman, and I own my own cars and do as much work on them I can!_ (you left me out of your mass pic post, maybe you just don't like my cars! :facepalm_


Me too! I love getting my hands dirty in an engine bay. I helped the hubby rebuild the motor on our '84 Jetta as well. And not just handing him tools, but getting completely covered in diesel grime :laugh: Oh and assisted with his timing belt job and auto -> manual swap on his TDI :thumbup: We're a pretty good pair really...he loves it too  He's got a lot of dudes jealous in the car scene :beer:

This is probably one of my favorite pictures...this is the 1.6TD out of our mk1 getting stripped before the rebuild.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Rockerchick said:


> Me too! I love getting my hands dirty in an engine bay. I helped the hubby rebuild the motor on our '84 Jetta as well. And not just handing him tools, but getting completely covered in diesel grime :laugh: Oh and assisted with his timing belt job and auto -> manual swap on his TDI :thumbup: We're a pretty good pair really...he loves it too  He's got a lot of dudes jealous in the car scene :beer:
> 
> This is probably one of my favorite pictures...this is the 1.6TD out of our mk1 getting stripped before the rebuild.


now that is what should be posted in this thread :heart:


----------



## .:la.la:. (Aug 19, 2010)

That's what I like to see, especially diesel! 



Rockerchick said:


> Me too! I love getting my hands dirty in an engine bay. I helped the hubby rebuild the motor on our '84 Jetta as well. And not just handing him tools, but getting completely covered in diesel grime :laugh: Oh and assisted with his timing belt job and auto -> manual swap on his TDI :thumbup: We're a pretty good pair really...he loves it too  He's got a lot of dudes jealous in the car scene :beer:
> 
> This is probably one of my favorite pictures...this is the 1.6TD out of our mk1 getting stripped before the rebuild.


----------



## vwagogo (May 25, 2009)

GTIGirlDriver said:


> So sorry miss  ..I was doing this at work with big wigs constantly walking by so very good chance I missed it by my hurry..I'll edit it in  Done annnddd Done :beer: No way in hell I would not like your cars, they are yummy.
> :thumbup::thumbup:


Ha.. Thanks! 



Rockerchick said:


> We're a pretty good pair really...he loves it too  He's got a lot of dudes jealous in the car scene :beer:


haha... same here. I think the guys at the shop he works at love when I come hang out too... a woman who is interested can always brighten the mood at the end of the day in a performance shop!


----------



## vwagogo (May 25, 2009)

Installing a neuspeed short shifter... the bf timed me.... done in 22 mins! :thumbup:


----------



## Retiredonce (Sep 16, 2007)

vwagogo said:


> Installing a neuspeed short shifter... the bf timed me.... done in 22 mins! :thumbup:


Please tell me he had jack stands under that car while his gf was doing surgery!


----------



## vwsteph (Jul 31, 2012)

Here's my car  mk5 GTI with Style 5 pink BBS' on her.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

_Lower....._ 




:laugh:

Oh Jessica, we all know that was a posed picture.. :wave:

At least you can currently work on your own car


----------



## ja17m35 (Oct 2, 2010)

This is awesome.


----------



## oscar563 (Jun 5, 2012)

ja17m35 said:


> This is awesome.


Sweet stance!!!:beer:


----------



## das-yeti (Apr 20, 2003)

Volkswagencan$uckme said:


> Girls that drive vws in the states are fat white trash...


:what: My fiancée is Korean.... :laugh:


----------



## dubbchik (Jan 31, 2008)

New taillights! Just need to put them in. Also got new interior trim and new black leather back seats. 








New wheels! 








Need my spacers to arrive! Next to our other toy  








Mine and a friends (background) 








And me! (GO SEAHAWKS!!!!)


Sent from my over priced apple product


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

vwagogo said:


> Installing a neuspeed short shifter... the bf timed me.... done in 22 mins! :thumbup:


This is the only thing the fiancé won't do, she's super sketched out about being under something that weighs 2000lbds and sits 2" off the ground she'd have no problem with a loft though :laugh: ill have to update her cabby in here:thumbup: she now has a nicer car then me  I'm still faster though :laugh:
She got it painted from green to lc5p "dusty mauve" this past summer after a hit and run:banghead:
Then early sept her heater core went and I had a spare Vr so we swapped the heater cor, motor, and the tan interior for all black leather I got her for Christmas from a local 3.5 part out. I might give her my bbs rf's:thumbup:
 as of right now we're waiting till we both have the same day off to throw the dash back in and finish it up. Yeah ill say it I love her  4 years now


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

rob-p said:


> Agreed. here's the wife in her new Golf cabby


That's awesome.

How does she like it? Plans for mods?


----------



## wakeupbaylee (Oct 4, 2010)

*New wheels!*



Snagged these Konig's up in Eugene this weekend!


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey Ladies..Haven't check in a little bit but I really hadn't had anything to post about, although I have checked in here and there and all the vw's are looking good :heart:

Only had my gti for nearly 4 years and after the last year and half or problem after problem and not being able to drive her b.c of them I had to call it quits and divorce her.. 



















I now have a 03 gli vr6 which I can't wait to have some with and mod once winter passes :wave:


----------



## MimoNYC (Oct 4, 2011)

pure sex!


----------



## VAG-Approved (May 30, 2008)

GliGirlDriver said:


> Hey Ladies..Haven't check in a little bit but I really hadn't had anything to post about, although I have checked in here and there and all the vw's are looking good :heart:
> 
> Only had my gti for nearly 4 years and after the last year and half or problem after problem and not being able to drive her b.c of them I had to call it quits and divorce her..
> 
> ...


Awesomeness. Congratulations on the new car

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EgoKILLER (Oct 26, 2011)

How to change a valve cover gasket on an 81 Rabbit...








Step 1. Climb in engine bay.
Step 2. Replace gasket.
Step 3. Climb out of engine bay.


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

GliGirlDriver said:


> Hey Ladies..Haven't check in a little bit but I really hadn't had anything to post about, although I have checked in here and there and all the vw's are looking good :heart:
> 
> Only had my gti for nearly 4 years and after the last year and half or problem after problem and not being able to drive her b.c of them I had to call it quits and divorce her..


 I really liked your GTI. I am thinking of going down a similar route with my Rabbit... for the rims how did you pain them? And how much did you lower it?

Im not mechanically inclined but I did change my oil twice! And I installed my exhaust with (a lot  ) of help from a friend. Im learning slowly!


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

EgoKILLER said:


> How to change a valve cover gasket on an 81 Rabbit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in sandles and sleevs showin:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## EgoKILLER (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeppers. Gotta love that 60º weather!


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

it was like 41 here **** sucks even in the garage:thumbdown:


----------



## EgoKILLER (Oct 26, 2011)

Ouch, that is rough! Tried a space heater?


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Yepp 150k btu torpedo heater:thumbup: keeps it pretty warm but its a big garage that holds cold air and its drafty


----------



## mk3_widebody_98 (May 18, 2008)

:facepalm:


----------



## EgoKILLER (Oct 26, 2011)

CasuallyWreckless said:


> Yepp 150k btu torpedo heater:thumbup: keeps it pretty warm but its a big garage that holds cold air and its drafty


Damn... I have come pretty close to burning up some jeans standing in front of those bad boys.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

new wheels for one of the mk1s


----------



## duffyeliza (Dec 3, 2007)

JessRabbid said:


> Glastonbury huh, you should ea down to orange sometime and check out the cteurospec meet every Friday.
> 
> The only thing I need now are girls with dubs to come turn wrenches with me, I do all my own work



I'd love to meet up for some wrench turning; I'm in WH, too.


----------



## MrDaisy (May 19, 2014)

1985 Westy Golf, I'm in love.


----------



## MrDaisy (May 19, 2014)

jhouse81 said:


> 1. there are plenty of ladies into volkswagens.
> 2. don't call them "dubs"
> 3. please don't refer to your car as "him" unless you are 16.
> 4. here is my piece -



Your wheels are amazing. Are they custom? I've never seen them before.


----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)

wait whos wheels?


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Glad to see the ladies page is still alive. I sold my cabriolet last year, but still get stuck fixing vws somehow. 








Oh how I miss my car and the community.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)




----------



## @f (Oct 20, 2005)

#r4raesa


----------



## jessicann (Aug 15, 2016)

Just came across this thread! Let's revive it, ladies!!!! 

I recently started a YouTube channel all about car DIYs - I have a 2003 Jetta 1.8T and we've been through thick and thin together!

I just posted a new video on how to change your own oil. Check it out: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2ebqtrt68k

Super excited to see how many posts there were on this thread btw


----------

